#ubuntu-za 2011-03-07
<nuvolari_> mornings
 * nuvolari_ tips hat
<superfly> morning nuvolari_
<superfly> you have a tail
<nuvolari_> look!  it's not just me that has a tail :P
 * nuvolari_ weechat
 * nuvolari quassel
 * Owkkuri checks self for tail
<marcog> Maaz: latest tweet from marcog
<Maaz> marcog: "#Ubuntu 11.10 named Oneiric Ocelot http://goo.gl/3sOnC" 48 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/marcog/statuses/44740385884483584
<Maaz> marcog: By the way, afrodeity on freenode told me "tell marcog that google.com and google docs needs to increase the buffer for large documents" 4 days, 22 hours, 34 minutes and 42 seconds ago
<marcog> Maaz: ubuntu releases 
<Maaz> marcog: ubuntu releases are 4.10 (Warty Warthog), 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog), 5.10 (Breezy Badger), 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), 6.10 (Edgy Eft), 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<marcog> Maaz: ubuntu releases += , 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<Maaz> marcog: Yessir
<marcog> Maaz: ubuntu releases 
<Maaz> marcog: ubuntu releases are 4.10 (Warty Warthog), 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog), 5.10 (Breezy Badger), 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), 6.10 (Edgy Eft), 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) , 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<maiatoday> incase anyone asks: oneric:of or relating to or suggestive of dreams
<marcog> Maaz: ubuntu releases ~= s/ , 11.04/, 11.04/
<Maaz> marcog: Righto
<marcog> Maaz: ubuntu releases 
<Maaz> marcog: ubuntu releases are 4.10 (Warty Warthog), 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog), 5.10 (Breezy Badger), 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), 6.10 (Edgy Eft), 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat), 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<marcog> there fixed
<maiatoday> also ocelot:nocturnal wildcat of Central America and South America having a dark-spotted buff-brown coa
<maiatoday> s/coa/coat
<marcog> these names are becoming more difficult to use as the primary name
<marcog> "are you on oneiric yet?"
<maiatoday> conducive to typos
<marcog> how do you even pronounce that btw?
<marcog> Maaz: define Oneiric
<Maaz> marcog: oneiric adj 1: of or relating to or suggestive of dreams
<tumbleweed> ossel (as in fossil) ot (as in hot)
<maiatoday> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/oneiric
<marcog> tumbleweed: ocelot is easy, i'm referring to oneiric
<marcog> ta maiatoday
<maiatoday> and then too http://www.thefreedictionary.com/ocelot
<tumbleweed> marcog: aah, that's easy enough if you start from the greek root
<maiatoday> so for the say it like it is I guess it's dreamy wildcat
<marcog> "Just remember: I before E, except after C, or the name of an Ubuntu release."
<marcog> lol
<nlsthzn> hey all
<maiatoday> if you go into the default bada settings menu, what control is the Sound profiles or Connectivity items on the form?
<maiatoday> They look like checkbox Controls but without the checkbox part
<maiatoday> sorry wrong channel
<Symmetria> sourceforge is cominggggggg :)
<Chat7935> hey all
<Chat7935> sup ladies 
<Symmetria> err
<Symmetria> say what?
<Chat7935> If u got R1.00 for every person u had sex with what would u be able to buy? Be honest and keep this going see how crazy it gets.DONT LIE EITHER
<Symmetria> errr you're off topic
<Symmetria> now go away
<Chat7935>  (d)
<bmg505> please defines sex
<bmg505> *define
<bmg505> at my age it can be tricky
<Symmetria> bmg, what chat wants to know really, is how much richer everyone else would be than him, since he'd be broke :P
<queery> Maaz: define sex
<Maaz> queery: Gender \Gen"der\ (j[e^]n"d[~e]r), n. [OF. genre, gendre (with excrescent d.), F.genre, fr. L. genus, generis, birth, descent, race, kind, gender, fr. the root of genere, gignere, to beget, in pass., to be born, akin to E. kin. See {Kin}, and cf. {Generate}, {Genre}, {Gentle}, {Genus}.] [1913 Webster] 1. Kind; sort. [Obs.] "One gender of herbs." --Shak. [1913 Webster]  2. Sex, male or female. [1913 Webster]  Note: The use of the term
<bmg505> lol my eyes, is it possible to be in overdraft?
<Chat7935> sexual intercourse, actual penetrative sex I
<bmg505> well shooting someone in the groin would match your definition
<bmg505> let me get back to work, they lock the old age home's doors at 17h00
<queery> I could buy a entjie
<queery> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> maaz, thank you
<Maaz> queery: Sure
 * Symmetria bounces around
<Symmetria> everything ready for sourceforge
<Symmetria> now we just wait for them to start push sync 
<Tonberry> o
<Tonberry> mirror.ac.za is mirroring sourceforge?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Tonberry> niiiiiice
<Symmetria> local sourceforge is on its way
<Symmetria> the entire thing, all 12 terabytes of it
<Tonberry> how long will it take?
<Symmetria> coupla days I expect, 12 terabytes isnt exactly quick to transfer
<superfly> w0rd!
<Symmetria> can someone resolve za.archive.ubuntu.com please
<Symmetria> and tell me where its pointing 
<nlsthzn> 155.232.191.229 ?
<nlsthzn> ubuntu-archive.mirror.ac.za
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: ?
<nlsthzn> :p
<drubin> dead:beaf
<drubin> c0ffee
<drubin> OMG he has the best IP address ever
<Tonberry> who?
<Vhata> drubin: you should read up on IPv6 address structures
<drubin> Vhata: How does that make his address less cool?
<Vhata> it makes it less unique
<drubin> Vhata: Ok yes it isn't unique but I haven't seen another one like it before
<Vhata___> mmmmm
<drubin> Vhata: I could use your nick but I don't
<drubin> s/your/a similar/
<Vhata> drubin: but we could all have that IP address
<Vhata> at the same time
<drubin> Vhata: Oh I thought IPv6 addresses were supposed to be unique
<drubin> guess it is time to read up on them
<Vhata> um
<Vhata> heh
<Vhata> obviously all IP addresses are unique
<Tonberry> damn ipv6 kiddies,get off our lawn
<drubin> Vhata: Now I am more confused.
<Tonberry> private ranges are not unique
<Vhata> drubin: the last four pairs of octets ("beef:1337:c0ff:ee" in this case) are like... subnets of the main IP
<Vhata> the first four (generally) define the actual machine - so he is "2001:470:95a5:dead"
<drubin> ok
<Vhata> basically, there is so much IPv6 address space that the idiots were like "oh yeah, we'll only use the first half to specify machines, the second half can be different addresses on each machine"
<Vhata> I'm simplifying
<drubin> Vhata: Obviously so that I understand :) it is ok
<Vhata> but you just need to assign yourself the "dead" IP on your given subnet ("2001:470:95a5" for Charl), and you can make up the rest as you will
<Vhata> no, I'm simplifying because it's about ten years since I did this stuff and I've forgotten most of it ;-)
<drubin> either way I thought it was cool (and I still do) because I never saw it before
<drubin> it is like seeing table mountain for the first time
<drubin> or the sea
<drubin> I am over seeing the sea now... but give some random JHB person that has never seen it before a balcony overlooking the ocean and they will be in heaven
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> actually, I have to say
<Symmetria> the v6 numbering has become... a rather contentious issue
<Symmetria> originally of the 8 16 bit blocks, the 4 were the "network" the last 4 were the "host" (so /64 per flat subnet)
<Symmetria> with a /48 routed to every place where you could possibly have crap routed behind it
<Symmetria> and a /32 being an organization allocation
<Symmetria> so for example: 2001:4200::/32 = TENET, 2001:4200:1010::/48 = Rhodes, 2001:4200:1010:FFFF::/64 = flat subnet inside rhodes 
<Symmetria> except, shit got messy around the time the RIR's started allocating /48 provider independant, and people starting to push for /56 routed segments 
<Symmetria> and then instead of using /64s, they moved to /127s for p2p links
<Symmetria> and in some cases /126s 
<Symmetria> (originally IETF declared /127s broken, they withdrew that)
<Symmetria> and the arguments continue about it to this day :)
<Tonberry> lost you about half way
<Symmetria> there is *NO* consensus on V6 addressing at the moment
<Symmetria> tonberry, lol, don't worry, if you ask 10 network engineers about v6 addressing, they will give you 10 different answers
<Symmetria> we allocate /48s per campus, /127s on p2ps and /64s on single flat networks where we have servers
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-08
<nuvolari_> 'morning fellow geeks
<nuvolari_> morning kbmonkey 
<nuvolari_> do you use dvorak?
<nuvolari_> :P
<kbmonkey> hello nuvolari :-) how are ou
<nuvolari_> ou is good oo?
<kbmonkey> nope I don't use dvorak 
<superfly> ohi kbmonkey and nuvolari_
<kbmonkey> this keyboard has such a shabby design, i keep pressing the wrong keys :p
<nuvolari_> morning superfly 
<nuvolari_> kbmonkey: then why are you a kbmonkey? lol
<kbmonkey> I bought a new one, but got home, my pc does not have a ps2 port anymore! oh noes!
<kbmonkey> hi superfly!
<nuvolari_> hmm, must be an old keyboard/old stock
<superfly> kbmonkey: anymore, or is it so old that this is before ps2 ports for keyboards? :-P
<kbmonkey> ha ha superfly, no its not that old, guess this mainboard just doesnt have one
<kbmonkey> been learning so much Python the last few days. it's a nice language.
<superfly> kbmonkey: nice? NICE?! Those flowers are "nice". Miss Thompson, the new school teacher is "nice"
<nuvolari_> ok, it's ok
 * superfly wonders if anyone is old enough to catch the reference
<nuvolari_> :P
<nuvolari_> I heard it somewhere superfly, cant recall where though
<kbmonkey> I remember that! ha ha. the source escapes me
<superfly> it's an old Fiat advert
<kbmonkey> okay its fuckin' fantastic! :D
<nuvolari_> or just really fantastic *cough*
<superfly> well, I wouldn't go so far as to swear about it, but it definitely is fantastic
<nuvolari_> have anyone seen this? http://idle.slashdot.org/story/11/03/07/191232/Crew-Builds-a-Flying-House-Modeled-After-UP
<superfly> nuvolari_: yeah, saw that the other day.... interesting
<kbmonkey> Is that swearing? oops, my bad. 
 * kbmonkey tones it down
<kbmonkey> just wish we used it at work, that would be lovely :)
 * superfly uses it at work
<superfly> :-D
 * kbmonkey is going green
<nuvolari_> ossum lol, a flying house!
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari, do you like the new /. design?
<nuvolari_> kbmonkey: it's not *that* much different... well, from what I can see :P
<nuvolari_> I don't use it much though because I'm subsrcibed to the dialy mail
<nuvolari_> *daily
<kbmonkey> I really hate how it breaks browser features. like searching text in a page, or nto auto-saving yoru login anymore :(
<nuvolari_> what do you mean? searching inside emails works just fine :P
<kbmonkey> ha ha :) I know, not on the site though, in rolled-up comments.
<kbmonkey> do you get to work from home superfly?
<superfly> nope
<nuvolari_> a good thing IMO
<superfly> agreed
<nuvolari_> it sucks to work from home
<linuxboy> superfly: you're nice
<superfly> especially if you have a toddler, then you spend more time chasing them than doing work
<superfly> linuxboy: thanks linuxboy, you're nice too ;-)
<linuxboy> superfly: :)
<linuxboy> oh, and btw, working from home is pretty rad
<linuxboy> I'm doing it right now
<linuxboy> (but I don't have a toddler)
<kbmonkey> In that case, distractions would be infinite
<superfly> if I had some sort of an office room at home, that would work for me, but without an office with a door I can close, too many distractions, and a toddler
<kbmonkey> for sure, a home office is implied, without it I also prefer to travel out to work :)
<kbmonkey> time to travel, have a good day you guys and girls :)
<nlsthzn> top of the morning to you all
<maiatoday> 'lo *
<nlsthzn> Everything going well in ZA land?
<superfly> hey nlsthzn and maiatoday
<nlsthzn> superfly: alo :)
<maiatoday> yep all good
<nlsthzn> nice :)
<nlsthzn> I made the UAE's first installfest the other day... at the end we had just over 30 wubi installs made successfully... was a long hard day :)
<sakhi> moonin
 * nlsthzn waves
<nuvolari_> moonin sakhi 
<Symmetria> morning
<superfly> hey Symmetria
 * zerlgi bumps
<bmg505> morning all
<superfly> yo bmg505 and zerlgi
<zerlgi> yo all
<zerlgi> how is CutMan today? 
<superfly> pretty good thanks, work is quicker than expected, which is great
 * zerlgi is at Zimbra training
 * zerlgi .... is also hungry
 * zerlgi waves at charlvn
<charlvn> hi zerlgi 
<nuvolari_> o.O
<nuvolari_> blegh
<nuvolari_> the worst feeling: thumbtumbling at work waiting for new tasks :O
<confluency> Read an ebook!
<charlvn> nuvolari_: do some snake handling, that's always fun
<charlvn> need to spend more time with python myself
<superfly> I need to spend more time with my corn snake... he's a bit neglected :-(
<linuxboy> superfly: you have one?
<superfly> linuxboy: I do
<linuxboy> superfly: rad
<superfly> linuxboy: his name is "Dynamite" too
<linuxboy> superfly: photos or it isn't true
<superfly> linuxboy: http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/150533_10150324438960094_795295093_15755515_3245635_n.jpg
<linuxboy> superfly: in your house?
<superfly> linuxboy: yes
<superfly> I don't have any on hand of me holding him
<linuxboy> nice
<linuxboy> when did you get him?
<superfly> end of last year
 * Owkkuri got bit feeding a cornsnake once
<Owkkuri> thing tried to nom my thumb
<superfly> Owkkuri: played with the mouse a bit before you fed the snake? :-P
<Owkkuri> hehe
<Owkkuri> perhaps
<Owkkuri> was years ago, all i can remember is it bled a lot
<nuvolari_> I'z hating production deploys
<nuvolari_> o.O snake handling? I'll step on it, then ask its name :P
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-09
<nuvolari_> morning guyz/galz
<nuvolari_> did anyone see this error before? "DHCP packet received on wlan0 which has no address"
<nuvolari_> the wireless connection is established but no dynamic IP is received
<superfly> does the wireless network use static ips maybe?
<nuvolari_> superfly: meh, dunno, we're contacting the guys that installed the server. It was fine last night.
<nuvolari_> I blame python
<nuvolari_> :P
<superfly> nuvolari_: that's just cause you're jealous
<nuvolari_> jealous of what?
<nuvolari_> the correct tool for the job
<superfly> of how great Python is ;-)
 * Owkkuri pik vi nuvolari_
<nuvolari_> python has its place
<Symmetria> ok nginx is starting to piss me off
<Symmetria> well, this fancyindex module is starting to piss me off anyway
<sakhi> mooning
<nuvolari_> lo sakhi 
<deegee_> hi all
<deegee_> i picked up a nick issue with this other dude in finland. is there a way to re=own a nick on freenode? i read sometime ago howto regain your nickname. help needed here...
<drubin> deegee_: ask in #freenode they will help you out with the reowning
<nuvolari> bleh. I came here to ask something... but it slipped my mind.
<inetpro> nuvolari: why?
<nuvolari> inetpro: why did I forget or why did I came here?
<nuvolari> lol @ http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2011/03/08/a-letter-on-behalf-of-the-worlds-pc-fixers/
<inetpro> nuvolari: pick-a-choose
<inetpro> :-)
<nuvolari> inetpro: because.
<nuvolari> :P
<inetpro> nuvolari: fair enough
<nuvolari> lol
<inetpro> nuvolari: how's it going?
<nuvolari> inetpro: busy busy, but it's going well :) you?
<inetpro> nuvolari: same here
<inetpro> a never ending story
<nuvolari> inetpro: ya, and they want the work done yesteryear
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> someone needs to teach the guy who wrote nginx fancyindex module that goto is bad mmmk
 * inetpro loved goto in batch files back in the days 
<Symmetria> heh, I used goto all over the place in assembler
<Symmetria> and in many places in C it makes sense
<Symmetria> the way this dude is using it, not so much
<nuvolari> :/ is it enough reason to quit when I'm eventually forced to use HTML email just for the sake of the signature?
<nuvolari> lol @ http://www.thedoghousediaries.com/?p=2625 (Love-Hate Relationship)
<inetpro> nuvolari: Some email clients/services may block your html so they won’t even see the file or worse yet, it displays as raw html code
 * Symmetria bangs his head on the desk
<Symmetria> heh froztbyte was right about nginx, it performs
<Symmetria> however, he was wrong about something else about it
<inetpro> nuvolari: oh and your messages are more likely to be tagged as SPAM apart from the fact that all messages will be bloated  
<Symmetria> it has some of the worlds most horrible code :P
<Symmetria> and is actually fundementally broken internally in so many ways
<Symmetria> its entire status code return mechanism is fucked 
<inetpro> Symmetria: time to help fix it
<Symmetria> weekend job, I've shoved that job to some developers I know 
<inetpro> cool
<Symmetria> :p and if they get 2 bored to help for free, I'll find budget to pay them 
<Symmetria> I have no issues throwing some money at this
<inetpro> that's the way to go
<Symmetria> Sheen on Coke: http://www.munsterfans.com//uploads/images/Drick/253_sheencoke.jpg
<Symmetria> !
<charlvn> shocking
<charlvn> that looks very illegal
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-10
<nuvolari> mornings
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> LO
<Symmetria> LOL looking at how fast we're synching sourceforge
<Symmetria> its a rather impressive speed now
<Symmetria> we finally managed to get the initial sync speed up
<Symmetria> in the last 7 hours we did just over 700gigs :P
<nlsthzn> hey all... Natty is getting more stable by the day (and has gotten some new icons too...) 
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I just want this sync to hurry up, fastttttter
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: it will never be fast enough :)
<Symmetria> lol, well, its doing better now at 100+gigs an hour than it was when it first started at 3gigs an hour
<Symmetria> :P
<nlsthzn> slightly better :D
<sakhi> moonin
 * nlsthzn waves @ sakhi 
 * Symmetria kicks rsync, FASTER DAMMIT
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> it only did another 80gigs while I was driving to work :( 
<linuxboy> drive slower
<Symmetria> root@mirror:/home/syncuser/sfmir# du -hsm
<Symmetria> 936268  .
<Symmetria> :)
<nlsthzn> :)
<Symmetria> heh changed the sync to focus on one letter at a time (the sourceforge repos are divided into a - z, then at a second level 0-9 and a-z again, so concentrating on A now, then will do b etc etc at top level
<Symmetria> makes it easier to track exactly how far you are percentage wise
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> sync speed for sourceforge is up to almost a gigabit/second
<nlsthzn> wow... got to love your job/hobby
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<nlsthzn> still syncing?
<Symmetria> heh yeah
<Symmetria> we've done 3 terabytes since last night
<Symmetria> ooops 3.4 terabytes
<Symmetria> of which 2.4 terabytes has come down since 10am
<Symmetria> so its moving decently :)
<rodemire> Hi guys, i just wanna find out. Has anyone used the Cell C router with Ubuntu?
<rodemire> quit
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> so I have archives a - e and x - z, f currently downloading, so 9 of 26, more than 30% of the way done now
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> finally found out how big this mirror actually is
<Symmetria> we've done 3.5 of 14 TB 
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> sourceforge gonna bring the mirror live
<Symmetria> with partial set
<Symmetria> and let it figure out whats on there as it goes
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-11
<sakhi> moonin
<Symmetria> morning
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> hi inetpro
<nuvolari> o/
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> can you switch ioschedulers on the fly
<Symmetria> or do I need a reboot
<Symmetria> sup
<superfly> hey Symmetria... getting closer to the end of that sync?
<Symmetria> heh yeah, it should go live as soon as the sf dude wakes up and fixes the dns
<Symmetria> we're still synching but they will come live with what we have synched
<Symmetria> we're up to about 10TB so far 
<superfly> of the 14? that's good progress
<Symmetria> root@mirror:/diskspace4# ps uwxa |grep rsync |grep heanet |grep source |awk '{print $13}' |sort |uniq
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/l
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/m
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/o
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/p
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/s
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/t
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/v
<Symmetria> thats all thats left 
<Symmetria> and one of those only has like 200 files to go
<Symmetria> heh superfly we've been CLOCKING traffic filling that thing up
<queery> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> we saw a 25% increasew in youtube traffic today
<Symmetria> because of the quake/tsunami
<queery> maaz, thak you
<Maaz> queery: Excuse me?
<queery> maaz, thank you
<Maaz> queery: Okay :-)
<nuvolari> geez. mixed emotions though. wow on traffic, not so wow on the disaster.
<Morganvd> evening all
<nlsthzn> Hey Morganvd :)
<superfly> evening Morganvd and nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hey superfly :)
<superfly> hmmm, looks like TENET's SourceForge mirror is still not in rotation
<superfly> at least DNS is resolving properly
<Symmetria> aha
<Symmetria> they fixed the dns
<Symmetria> and I've just seen the first hit off it
<Symmetria> will probably go into full rotation in the next few minutes
<Symmetria> could still take an hour or two though
<Symmetria> the last of the syncs are still happening, still running at 800mbit/second synching, but I recon it has less than a terabyte to go
<Symmetria> heh still synching mo, my, op, os, ou, ov, po, pr, so, sp, st, su, sy and tu
<superfly> Symmetria: I tried to download something a few minutes ago
<superfly> didn't work
<superfly> or didn't seem to
<Symmetria> yeah they still conducting tests etc
<Symmetria> 196.210.199.88 - - [11/Mar/2011:20:22:13 +0200] "GET /project/openlp/openlp/1.9.4/OpenLP-1.9.4-setup.exe HTTP/1.1" 302 299 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:2.0b12pre) Gecko/20110218 Firefox/4.0b12pre" tenet.dl.sourceforge.net
<superfly> ah, that would be why... "still syncing .. op ..
<Symmetria> was that you?
<superfly> Symmetria: yeah, that was me :-)
<Symmetria> :P try something else please
<Symmetria> lol
<superfly> hrm, ok
<superfly> Symmetria: cool, it's working (I'm downloading Audacity)
<Symmetria> I'm just giving the DNS fix for tenet.dl.sourceforge.net a little time to propagate (so it has the right CNAME), and I'll turn public access to the mirror on.
<Symmetria> ^^^ just got that from them
<superfly> cool beans
<Symmetria> heh here come the hits already
<superfly> nice :-D
<Symmetria> ok, sp done
<Symmetria> and po about to finish
 * Symmetria goes to eat while he waits for this to finish
<Symmetria> su also done 
<superfly> op will take the longest
<Symmetria> are you seeing tenet in the list of mirrors yet?
<Symmetria> as an option?
<superfly> Symmetria: not the last time I looked, which was about 10 minutes ago
<Symmetria> k, they still testing
<Symmetria> seeing test traffic still
<Symmetria> BANG
<Symmetria> its live
<Symmetria> http://sourceforge.net/projects/fuel/files/fuel/fuel-0.1/fuel.msi/download
<Symmetria> that should say TENET on it
<Symmetria> might nto be fully there yet, but the one I just tested definately went there
<superfly> Symmetria: indeed it does!
<superfly> woohoo! :-D
<Symmetria> try some other random download
<Symmetria> and see if it goes to the right place
<Symmetria> don't think they've redirected everything yet, it might just be random test things
<superfly> Symmetria: is "op" finished yet?
<Symmetria> root@mirror:~# ps uwxa |grep rsync |grep heanet |grep source |awk '{print $13}' |sort |uniq
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/m/project/mo
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/m/project/my
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/o/project/op
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/o/project/os
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/o/project/ou
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/o/project/ov
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/p/project/po
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/p/project/pr
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/s/project/so
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/s/project/st
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/s/project/sy
<Symmetria> heanet.dl.sf.net::sourceforge/t/project/tu
<Symmetria> negative
<Symmetria>   30 second output rate 840753000 bits/sec, 72442 packets/sec <=== LOL shouldnt take 2 long though at that speed :P
<Symmetria> yeah we're not in the official list of mirrors yet on their page
<Symmetria> so don't think they've gone fully public yet
<superfly> Symmetria: I think they've switched on their geolocation though
<|3o|3> I've forgotten, which is better on linux, Nvidia or ATI?
<linuxboy> i fine nvidia to be better
<linuxboy> *find
<linuxboy> but I haven't really tried ATi much
<linuxboy> so i could be wrong
<Symmetria> superfly they've definately turned something on
<Symmetria> I've just seen my first hit from mweb
<linuxboy> was that me?
<Symmetria> did you try and download fuel?
<linuxboy> possibly
<linuxboy> I clicked that link up there ^^^
<Symmetria> if so then probably :P
<linuxboy> TENET wasn't in the selection list though
<Symmetria> yeah think they are still working on stuff
<linuxboy> ah, it tries to autodownload from tenet
<linuxboy> but in teh list I get "(Cape Town, South Africa, ZA) " with no link to click
<Symmetria> hrm, it should be johannesburg not capetown :P
<Symmetria> but I recon they still doing work on their side
<linuxboy> it should also have a link to click
<Symmetria> we still havent finished synching everything and they still running data checks I think
<Symmetria> but I couple more just finished
<Symmetria> st seems to be the one thats gonna finish last
<Symmetria> its still on sta 
<Symmetria> mo is on mor
<Symmetria> and os is about to finish
<Symmetria> you is also on tur so that will finish soon as well
<Symmetria> tu I mean
<Symmetria> its amazing how many apps start with the word star :P
<Morganvd> i preffer nvidia too
<Symmetria> god damn
<Symmetria> the developers of the world are a really uninspired bunch
<Symmetria> :P why the hell does every developer have to call his project open* osx* star* 
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> like, lets get some originality people :P
<Morganvd> lol
<Morganvd> i have been looking at jave and the naming is just not working for me
<Symmetria> hehe Im watching the rsync mirror scroll
<Symmetria> and realizing it would be a real interesting social experiment 
<Symmetria> to analyze opensource project names
<Symmetria> because people all seem kinda obsessed with the same names :P
<Morganvd> and the same project
<Morganvd> but diffrent
<Morganvd> its the same thing why not help better the first one
<Symmetria> heh all I want right now is this damn sync to finish :)
<Symmetria> hrm, what other words can you think of that could start with mot 
<Symmetria> :p its on motogt
<Symmetria> oh, motor* doh :)
<Symmetria> lol, this is something for very bored people to do :P star at the rsync list coming through and try and guess the next name thats gonna show up
<nuvolari> fp
<nuvolari> sheesh, the tsunami is really bad :/
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-12
 * nlsthzn waves
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: waves are dangerous... see what it did in japan
<nuvolari> g'morning everyone
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: ouch... sorry...
<nlsthzn> morning btw :)
<superfly> hahaha
<superfly> morning nuvolari, nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey superfly
<nuvolari> so... *cough* twitter *cough*
<nuvolari> anyone for tea?
<nlsthzn> ?
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: you don't know?
<nuvolari> it asked 3rd party developers to stop developing twitter client applications
<nuvolari> http://arstechnica.com/software/news/2011/03/twitter-tells-third-party-devs-to-stop-making-twitter-client-apps.ars
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: clearly not?!
<nlsthzn> wow... kind of sucks me thinks :/
<nuvolari> ye, if you read the article
<nlsthzn> seems a silly reason... and I doubt any developer will stop :)
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: well... I see kinda differently: they get a "screw you" from twitter, and they helped twitter became what it now is. Either there's going to be revenge or sabotage
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> can someone try download something from sourceforge plz
<nlsthzn> also possible... a nobody wins situation
<Symmetria> (and tell me what happens when you do)
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: pop me a link to something and I will d/l for you
<nuvolari> Symmetria: it uses the tenet mirror
<Symmetria> http://sourceforge.net/projects/vlc-mp/files/
<Symmetria> there nls
<nuvolari> nothing really happened
<Symmetria> nuvolari heh, so its using the tenet mirror correctly?
<Symmetria> sweet
<nuvolari> Symmetria: I guess so 
<Symmetria> we're definately seeing hits on it which is a good
<nlsthzn> it downloads... :p
<Symmetria> nls from TENET?
<nlsthzn> I'm not in SA :p
<nlsthzn> http://citylan.dl.sourceforge.net
<Symmetria> oh doh
<nlsthzn> lol
<Symmetria> do you have the option to pick another mirror
<nlsthzn> sorry
<Symmetria> and will it let you pick tenet
<Symmetria> (thats the other thing I wanted to see, if we're in the proper list yet)
<nlsthzn> I just used wget 
<Symmetria> heh use a browser lol
<nlsthzn> shows cape town, south africa but no link in the mirror list
<Symmetria> wow the nuke plant in japan blew up
<nlsthzn> pretty bad...
<nlsthzn> talking about bad... the indians are murderising the Proteas currently OO
<superfly> Symmetria: it didn't blow up, there was an explosion... slight difference ;-)
<Tonberry> hey Symmetria whats the ip range for mirror.ac.za?
<Symmetria> 155.232.191.0/24
<Tonberry> tnx
<Symmetria> How come?
<Tonberry> need to set up my firewall not to forward those ips to the university proxy
<Symmetria> aahh :)
<Symmetria> you might wanna do the same with 155.232.240.0/24 if you can :)
<Symmetria> (which contains youtube and google and stuff)
<Tonberry> oh
<Tonberry> wonder if they allow that from here...
<Tonberry> will test
<Symmetria> heh try it and see :) lemme know as well, Im curious
<Symmetria> root@mirror:/diskspace4/sourceforge# netstat -na |grep ESTABLISHED |grep -c 155.232.191.245
<Symmetria> 239
<Symmetria> heh ^^^ sourceforge
<Symmetria> nice
<Tonberry> i still have to pay for 155.232.240.0/24 @ Symmetria
<Symmetria> thats lame
<Symmetria> you should whine to your IT department about that
<Symmetria> since its also local to the TENET network
<Tonberry> lol
<Symmetria> :) but yeah, spread it around that people at stellies can have sourceforge for free :P
<Tonberry> i told my it department that our billing system is inherently flawed Wednesday, i think they are still a bit angry/rattled...
<Symmetria> :P don't worry you arent the only one that has told them similar :)
<Tonberry> more stirring from me at the moment is probably not the best idea
<Tonberry> i also told them exactly how to break it and tested it
<Tonberry> a source ip is so easy to spoof....
<Symmetria> yeah but how do you catch the return traffic?
<Tonberry> you cant
<Tonberry> but it does not matter
<Symmetria> cause thats always the problem with spoofing tcp :)
<Tonberry> you can inflate another persons account
<Tonberry> to any amount
<Symmetria> (well, you can, but LOL, its more complex than most realize)
<Symmetria> haha well, if they are billing on outbound, yes, of course you can
<Tonberry> and they do
<Symmetria> :p see fakescan.c 
<Symmetria> from when I was a young immature kid with way 2 much time on my hands :P
<Tonberry> there is no advantage to doing it
<Tonberry> but it does invalidate their billing method
<Symmetria> tonberry haha fucking with some other student who is a prick is always fun :P
<Tonberry> well IT now knows i know how to do it
<Tonberry> so i won't
<Tonberry> but yeah thats the general idea
<Tonberry> and we have been having a lot of trouble with high internet accounts lately
<Symmetria> lo Morganvd
<Symmetria> morgan, heh, sourceforge is finally 100% live :P
<Morganvd> nice
<Morganvd> and btw Hello
<Morganvd> brb
<Symmetria> wow, the number of hits we're getting from mweb/wa/is is high
<Symmetria> and vodacom
<inetpro> Symmetria: congrats
<inetpro> nice job!
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I wanna know who gp online are
<Symmetria> and just how many machines they have
<Symmetria> because it must be an insanely sick number
<Symmetria> and they are ALL ubuntu machines
<Tonberry> traffic from updates?
<Symmetria> heh, of a million hits against za.archive.ubuntu.com since the 8th when we went back into rotation
<Symmetria> 5.9 million of those
<Symmetria> are one host 
<Tonberry> wow
<Symmetria> which I think is a proxy server 
<Symmetria> 5904698	60.36%	234	0.02%	100305	0.01%	0	0.00%	0	0.00%	2	0.00%	41.154.0.174
<Symmetria> http://mirror.ac.za/analyze/ctry_usage_201103.png <=== thats an interesting stat for sf from our server
<Tonberry> that graph looks like a relic from the past...
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> webalizer
<Morganvd> whoo whoo SA won
<Morganvd> we might actualy stand a chance this year
 * nuvolari watched the end of the nail-biting game
<linuxboy> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-13
<superfly> sp
<nlsthzn> Hi
<superfly> morning nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hey Mr. superfly, how are you doing?
<superfly> nlsthzn: snotty thanks, my hayfever is in full force
<superfly> how are you?
<nlsthzn> superfly: that sucks... I am OK, just had a nice walk to the market... official, summer is upon us here, phew...
<superfly> hot already?
<nlsthzn> sunny and dusty here in the desert
<nlsthzn> 28degC @ 10:40am...
<nlsthzn> at least the humidity is low
<nuvolari> o/ 'morning
<nlsthzn> hey
<Symmetria> Now i know the japanese are notorious for thier crazy gameshows but thier version of total wipeout just takes the piss.
<Symmetria> !
<nuvolari> *their
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za switching to nginx in about 2 minutes
<Symmetria> hopeing you can help me test it when its done
<superfly> Symmetria: is it done yet?
<Tonberry> nginx?
<Symmetria> done
<Symmetria> can you check that everything is still working
<Symmetria> from both the sourceforge side
<Symmetria> and the ubuntu side
<Symmetria> we've just switched to nginx and thrown out apache
<Symmetria> superfly sourceforge is 100% finished and up and running )
<Tonberry> things seem to work
<superfly> Symmetria: no faster than with apache
<superfly> (if anything, a little slower, to be honest)
<Symmetria> superfly might be a LITTLE slower browsing the pages, but will handle far more load
<Symmetria> memory usage is also lower 
<nuvolari> hmm, from my perspective it's really easy to set up proxying compared to apache :P Took me like forever when I tried it the first time on apache, less than 20 minutes on nginx
<Symmetria> heh nuvolari nginx is decent, its just missing certain things and the modules that provide them are broken :P
<Symmetria> we have a heavily modified version of fancyindex now
<nuvolari> Symmetria: ya, one thing that worries me now is that it fails to load the application I run on glassfish. Not everytime though. I have a pretty basic setup though :P just the proxy_pass configuration
<superfly> nuvolari: read the first answer: http://friendfeed.com/marcuscollins/62e2d155/prayer-for-japan
<superfly> ag, wrong url
<superfly> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/195534/in-production-apache-mod-wsgi-or-nginx-mod-wsgi
<superfly> nuvolari: ^^ that one
<superfly> nuvolari: while you're not using WSGI or Python, it is something to keep in mind
<ghostknife> nuvolari: you there?
<nuvolari> ghostknife: biets
<nuvolari> ek is hier
<ghostknife> nuvolari: pong!!
<nuvolari> superfly: will check it out thanks!
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-05
<nuvolari> o/mornings
<magespawn> Morning all.
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> cremora superfly and others
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> bbl
<Guest4084> helo
<Guest4084> anyone here?
<Guest4084> heloooooOoooooOooooo
<Guest4084> 27E48D9F helo ladies add me on bbm 
<superfly> Another desperate male from chatmosphere
<Kerbero> indeed
<superfly> Seemingly socially inept too
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> is that how it's done these days?
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<nuvolari> home time
<superfly> nuvolari: saying hi seconds before you leave? *gosh* :-P
<nlsthzn-work> o/
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> 'twas the only time I could say hi
<nuvolari> lo nlsthzn-work 
<nlsthzn-work> hey nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> MTN is ubsurd. Disconnected my dad's data plat because he used too little
<nuvolari> *plan
<nuvolari> but they did debit his account
<nuvolari> and now it will only be reconnected on the 28th
<nuvolari> it's a contract mind you
<Kilos> hi superfly nlsthzn-work and others
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  het jy darem nie weggespoel nie
<nlsthzn-work> hey uncle Kilos 
<superfly> hiya oom Kilos
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> nee oom, ek is darm nog droog
<Kilos> yay
<nuvolari> my baas het vandag gepraat van daai demonia sikloon
<nuvolari> hy was toe op skool in richards baay
<nuvolari> *baai
<Kilos> almal onthou daai een
<Kilos> was kwaai
<Kilos> hi psydroid you winning
<nuvolari> ek moet sê ons het vandag nie reen gehad nie , maar die wind was kwaai
<Kilos> hulle wys vloede in durban iewers, hoe kry jy dan niks
<nuvolari> sjoe, appelsap is darm maar leker
<nuvolari> *lekker
<Kilos> lol ja dit is en gesond ook
<Kilos> ek hou meer van mango sap
<Kilos> appels is die vrugte van die sondes
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> sê wie oom?
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom ken mos van MTN
<Kilos> ewa
<nuvolari> hoe kyk 'n mens wat is jou eie nommer?
<Kilos> eve daai meisie kind
<Kilos> verskillend op elke foon
<Kilos> op die ou alcatel was dit net een knoppie druk
<nuvolari> ag jinne
<nuvolari> my pa sukkel nou en ek kan hom nie so oor die lug help nie :-/
<Kilos> stuur iemans n missed call en vra hulle wat is jou nommer
<nuvolari> ek dink nie my pa het geld op om wel 'n missedcall te kan maak nie
<Kilos> is dit joune of pa sin wat jy benodig
<Kilos> dan n call me
<Kilos> wag ek lees boek
<nuvolari> maar kan hy dit doen na 'n vodacom nommer toe oom?
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> ai ek kry dit nie 
<Kilos> dis *141*?#en dan die nommer
<Kilos> hy kan mtn bel op 141
<Kilos> vry
<Kilos> *141*sel nommer#
<Kilos> nuvolari, ^^
<Kilos> jy kry 5 vry call me's daagliks
<psydroid> hoi Kilos, het lijkt er inderdaad op dat ik aan het winnen ben
<Kilos> mooi man
<psydroid> ik wist niet, dat jullie ook allemaal Afrikaans konden spreken
<Kilos> ik wist niet=ek weet nie i think
<psydroid> maar verleden tijd
<Kilos> maar laas keer
<psydroid> I didn't know all of you could speak Afrikaans as wel
<Kilos> im kinda guessing heer
<psydroid> l
<Kilos> here
<psydroid> yeah
<Kilos> lol oh
<Kilos> yeah when i was young we had to take afrikaans as the second language if you were english and vice versa
<Kilos> most of my vriend and half my family was afrikaans
<Kilos> friends
<psydroid> so all of you are perfectly bilingual, that's amazing
<nlsthzn-work> More chance of catching the afrikaans speakers in #ubuntu-afr
<nlsthzn-work> perfect... not really but close :p
<Kilos> yeah thats normally the same guys from here as well
<psydroid> yes, I am there too and in ##afrikaans :)
<Kilos> we are understandable to each other mainly
<Kilos> didnt know there was a ##afrikaans
<Kilos> hehe who made that channel
<psydroid> oh, a friend recently started that channel and he forbade speaking Dutch to me and others :)
<Kilos> lol
<psydroid> RazorBeamz, some guy from the USA
<Kilos> there are quite a few yanks that want to learn afrikaans
<psydroid> yeah, I don't really understand why they learn afrikaans and not just dutch
<Kilos> afrikaans is refined/improved dutch i think
<psydroid> but I have to say afrikaans culture is interesting, maybe more so than dutch (at least when it comes to music and such)
<Kilos> more basic
<psydroid> oh, yeah
<Kilos> as in
<Kilos> het lijkt er inderdaad op dat ik aan het winnen ben
<Kilos> dit lyk inderdaad of ek wen
<psydroid> yes, I see
<psydroid> very basic
<psydroid> I would have to learn to speak like that
<Kilos> nuvolari, hello
<nuvolari> hi oom kilos
<nuvolari> skies
<nuvolari> my pa gehelp
<nuvolari> het darm reggekom
<Kilos> lol mooi
<nuvolari> as 'n mens jou eie nommer soek is dit *123*888#
<Kilos> aha waar vind jy dit uit
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<nuvolari> 'night
<nlsthzn-work> night
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-06
<nuvolari> hmm. I think there's a bug in chrome. It says 2 hours remaining for the last 2 hours :P
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> nuvolari: waarvan praat jy?
<Kilos> good morning superfly maiatoday and all others
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<nuvolari> inetpro: Google Chrome
<nuvolari> been downloading a file and that was the ETA
<inetpro> nuvolari: ahh
<inetpro> chrome or chromium?
<magespawn> howdy all
<psydroid> hello magespawn
<magespawn> how are things/
<nuvolari> inetpro: chromium
 * Symmetria just saw that some dude in pretoria managed to get himself head butted by a giraffe
 * Symmetria falls off his chair laughing
<inetpro> magespawn: hi, you survived with all the rain?
<magespawn> was not too bad, not sure how much approx 210mm
<magespawn> so not that much rain really
<Symmetria> errr 210mm is a shitload of rain :)
<magespawn> there was some wind that was petty strong
<Symmetria> thats 21 centimeters 
<magespawn> ja bus ws expecting like 400mm
<magespawn> but
<Symmetria> consider that thats double the ground clearance of my car :P
<Symmetria> if not more :P
<magespawn> the ground up here is so dry that it is virtually all gone already
<magespawn> and it took quite a while to fall over about 2 1/2 days or so
<magespawn> hi Symmetria long time no see
<magespawn> all the rain water tanks are full again and the local rivers and dams are full
<nuvolari> Symmetria: having flat tyres gain?
<inetpro> magespawn: that's a nice bit of rain for you
 * inetpro hopes that we will get some more rain throughout the country before the end of the season
<inetpro> been a tough season so far
<inetpro> but at least I can't complain
<magespawn> yes it has made a difference for us, but not the disaster that was predicted
<inetpro> had more than others in Pretoria
<inetpro> magespawn: that's good news
<magespawn> inetpro have you used synergy before?
<inetpro> magespawn: hmm, no
<inetpro> but a colleague was running it some years ago
<magespawn> quite a lot of fun with different pcs
 * inetpro prefers to keep the head focused on a single screen
<magespawn> i tried that, just ended up crashing the machine because of too many open tabs
<inetpro> I would get RSI if I had to turn me head around all the time
<inetpro> RSI = repetitive strain injury
<magespawn> only have two going at the moment, want to try it with a wireless keyboard and mouse
<magespawn> just playing around really to how it works
<magespawn> would like to able get it running of my HTC though
<psydroid> things are fine, magespawn
<Kilos> hehe linux thinks quite far ahead hey?
<Kilos> has anyone every seen this message popup
<Kilos> Warning: your password will expire in 6 days
<Kilos> that only happens after 273,9 years 
<Kilos> lo magespawn hows things?
<Kilos> later
<inetpro> Maaz_: wb
<Maaz_> Thank you so much inetpro my good good friend
<inetpro> cocooncrash: Maaz_ has a tail
<magespawn> well thats pretty cool
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> hi superfly nlsthzn and others
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz_, coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
<inetpro> Maaz_: me too
<Maaz_> inetpro: *blink*
<inetpro> Maaz_: +1 coffee
<Maaz_> inetpro: *blink*
<inetpro> Maaz_: coffee please
<Maaz_> inetpro: Done
<Kilos> ons het nou net n 5 ft rinkhals gedooi met een kuiken in sy bek
<superfly> evening oom Kilos
<inetpro> eish
<superfly> Kilos: I hope you filled up your petrol tank, the price goes up by 28x per litre tomorrow!
<inetpro> helo superfly
<inetpro> 28x?
<superfly> inetpro: er, 28c
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol havent filed a tank since my jetta was stolen at the hospitals parking lot with gaurds there at the time
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos !
<nuvolari> meh, fighting with slooooow intarwebs
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> I'm probably typing the 4th line without knowing what I type
<superfly> nuvolari: me too
<nuvolari> It didd not appear on IRC yet...
<Kilos> you guys type too fast
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz_, ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz_, fix your tail
<Maaz_> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz_, reboot
<Maaz_> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> Maaz_, nick
<Maaz_> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz_, fix your nick
<Maaz_> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz_, reset
<Maaz_> Kilos: Sorry...
<nuvolari> ugh
 * nuvolari pukes
 * nuvolari cries
<Kilos> lol
 * nuvolari slams the door
<nuvolari> what can I do??
<Kilos> wat nou nuvolari 
<Kilos> maybe another undersea cable popped
<Kilos> we used to be able to ask Symmetria 
<nuvolari> lol, today I read a comment on mobile number ranges and someone said they should just assign 666 to telkom and the rest to other networks
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> mebbe it's a sign that I should go to bed early
<Kilos> yeah
<nuvolari> anyone around doing photography?
<nuvolari> how was your day oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> ?
<Kilos> quiete ty nuvolari and yours?
<Kilos> quiet
<nuvolari> soos dit kon wees oom
<Kilos> ai
<nuvolari> ek probeer nou die KDK-metode
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<nuvolari> of in engels, GTD
<Kilos> wat is dit nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> Kry Dinge Klaar
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Getting Things Dnone
<nuvolari> *done
<nuvolari> so ek gooi kole en probeer my werk klaar kry en ignoreer enige iemand wat nie my baas happy maak nie
<nuvolari> ten minste probeer ek hom happy hou
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<nuvolari> en ek gee nou maar in  en probeer nie alles perfek doen nie
<nuvolari> want dit kom my duur te staan, tydsgewys
<nuvolari> lo psydroid 
<inetpro> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz_> inetpro: I'm not your bitch
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> lol inetpro 
<psydroid> hallo nuvolari
<nuvolari> Maaz_: up yours
<Maaz_> nuvolari: Huh?
<psydroid> hoi inetpro
<inetpro> :-)
<nuvolari> Maaz_: ditto
<Maaz_> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> Maaz_: you heard me
<Maaz_> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<Kilos> i forget how cocooncrash does it
<nuvolari> Maaz_: you're pardoned
<Maaz_> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> yes, now go 
<cocooncrash> Maaz_: change nick to Maaz
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Changing nick to Maaz
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash 
<nuvolari> yoh, he always has one eye on screen
<nuvolari> o/ cocooncrash 
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> wb cocooncrash
<Kilos> im sure he has an alarm for when his nick is mentioned
<inetpro> Kilos: he's a bot
<Kilos> the crash kid not maaz
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> na he isnt a bot
<Kilos> he is a married man
<Kilos> thats why you get to say wb
<inetpro> hmm...
<nuvolari> joh
<Kilos> he never used to sleep but now he has to
<nuvolari> I'm really not feeling like doing anything
<Kilos> see he went of now
<Kilos> tara begin weer met xfactor op die 24ste ek dink
<Kilos> 24/28 ?
<nuvolari> nice!
<Kilos> ons hoop maar vir haar part so
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, ek wen vanaand. my bed roep die hardste
<nuvolari> oom moet 'n lekker aand hê
<Kilos> mooi ek sall ook so maak nuvolari 
<nuvolari> en lekker slaap
<Kilos> lekker slaap jy
<nuvolari> night superfly, inetpro 
<nuvolari> dankie oom
<superfly> night nuvolari
<inetpro> nag nuvolari
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-07
<LMD> hello
<Kilos> hiya superfly maiatoday and others
<superfly> hi Kilos!
<plustwo> lo Kilos
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<inetpro> hello
<Kilos> mornin inetpro 
<inetpro> Mayday, mayday, facebook is down
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> people are complaining big time
<inetpro> like people are dying because fb is down
 * inetpro would prefer if it stays down so we can get some work done
<Kilos> many peeps live for fb contact
<Kilos> fools
<plustwo> code-red, code-red; fb is heavily utilised!!!
<Kilos> lol what are you doing watching it all the time inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: no, actually not at all
<inetpro> others have alerted me to the fact
<Kilos> ya ya
<inetpro> and I see twitter going mad with fb comments all over
<plustwo> one can just smell it
<Kilos> i believe you, millions wouldnt
<inetpro> Kilos: you see even plustwo came to visit us for a change :-)
<Kilos> yeah lekker
 * inetpro wonders where he crept out so suddenly 
<Kilos> must be because fb is down so he has time on his hands
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hi plustwo
 * inetpro is just joking
<Kilos> lol
<plustwo> lo inetpro
<Kilos> he's sulking now
<Kilos> plustwo, forgive us for pulling the mickey
<plustwo> no stress Kilos :
<Kilos> ty
 * plustwo thinks fb is on the cosatu march against the tolls
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> ahh.. now that makes sense
<Kilos> lets hope the succeed
<Kilos> what a ripoff
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi inetpro
<inetpro> hi psydroid
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<inetpro> psydroid: can you get to fb from up north?
<psydroid> inetpro, I will try it now
<Kilos> one day i will visit fb again
<psydroid> it works using the fb app on my phone
<inetpro> looks to me like a dns problem somewhere
<nuvolari> neeed moar coffeee :'(
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos, inetpro, psydroid 
<nuvolari> and plustwo 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<psydroid> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> huil jy ook oor fb seun?
<psydroid> hi plustwo
<nuvolari> Kilos: nee oom! nooit. Ek't werk om te doen
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> is daar fout met facebrick?
<Kilos> ja hulle se so
<superfly> nuvolari: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-is-down-in-europe/10080
<nuvolari> oh :P 
<nuvolari> thanks superfly 
<nuvolari> I've been living under a rock
<plustwo> psydroid: hi there
<Kilos> later guys
<nuvolari> is it ok to say google+ ftw? :P
<inetpro> nuvolari: no
<inetpro> irc ftw!
<magespawn> good day all
<magespawn> found this on the net a little while ago for the noobs
<magespawn> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/
<magespawn> inetpro the server is up and running, not doing much yet
<inetpro> magespawn: cool
<magespawn> cannot even remember what software i put on there
<magespawn> was a little while ago
<magespawn> is quassel in the repo?
<inetpro> magespawn: yes, for the server look for quassel-core
<inetpro> and on your client, install quassel-client
<inetpro> I mean on your desktop
<magespawn> yup will do
<magespawn> spent 2 hours this morning getting adobe reader installed on a windows 7 machine
<magespawn> what fun
<nuvolari> inetpro: good point
<magespawn> returned a fail error after install 
<magespawn> busy looking in the wiki now
<magespawn> looks like I have a bit of reading to do
<tumbleweed> yes, delete them or
<tumbleweed> err, excuse that
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> howdy all
<nuvolari> magespawn: eh? 2 hours for acrobat? why not just install ubuntu in less than that time
<magespawn> people do not want ubuntu
<magespawn> and the actual instll was  about 15 min
<magespawn> fighting with a vpn and local admin right
<magespawn> inetpro how do i tell if this was succesful
<magespawn> ha that was cool. do most of you connect this way?
<inetpro> magespawn: heh
<magespawn> so let me see if i understand what is happening
<magespawn> i connect to the core the core is always connected to the irc
<inetpro> magespawn: I guess not all of us are connecting like this but some of us yes
<inetpro> magespawn: yes
<magespawn> so now it will always look like i am here?
<inetpro> magespawn: and if you host your core on a public server you can even connect with a android device 
<inetpro> with quasseldroid or something like that
<magespawn> could it be set up like that to work from this machine?
<magespawn> adsl too slow?
<inetpro> magespawn: I think superfly hosts his core on a VPS somewhere off-shore
<superfly> mine's on a Linode VPS
<magespawn> just wondering how much that costs? superfly?
<superfly> $20/month
<inetpro> but with dyndns you could probably do it via your local adsl connection
<magespawn> so about R160 exchange rate dependant
<magespawn> have done similar things like access to security cameras etc
<magespawn> possible to set up a vpn or similar to this server?
<magespawn> the thing that always strikes me when i learn something new "You do not know what you don't know". not sure where that comes from.
<magespawn> got this error code "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg retuned an error code (1)"
<magespawn> also when i log in using the client i get an error about the sercurity certificate of the server
<magespawn> anybody used bonded adsl ?
<Kilos> you are on the home stretch now guys. most of the day is done
<Kilos> magespawn, coffee on
<Kilos> lol oh my
<Kilos> where is the bot
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Kilos> maaz and the crash kid are gone
<Kilos> inetpro, wassup here?
<Kilos> cant turn my back for 10 mins and you's destroy my channel
<Squirm> hello
<inetpro> inetpro: hmm
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry
<Kilos> never mind inetpro 
<inetpro> I'll try to do better next time
<Kilos> must be some servers somewhere crashed hey?
<Kilos> yeah dont kill the coffee maker
<inetpro> I hope it's not a machine that crashed in SA while he's on the other side of the world
<magespawn> hi kilos
<Kilos> yeah lets hope
<magespawn> i can make coffe but it would not be as good as Maaz
<Kilos> cant even ask him where cocooncrash is
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> im so used to typing ma tab that i dont even look if its right anymore
<Kilos> cant even leave him a message here
<Kilos> grrr
 * Owkkuri makes mean coffee :P
<Kilos> inetpro, plug noddy in here
<Kilos> Owkkuri, coffee please
<Owkkuri> computer says no
<Kilos> with cremora and milk
<Kilos> oh my
<Owkkuri> >:)
 * Kilos sulks and spits cotton wool
<Kilos> blame it on facebook
<Kilos> inetpro, whats news with fb
<Kilos> see ya's tonite
 * inetpro lol
<inetpro> Owkkuri: yikes! You gave him cotton wool?
<magespawn> whats with the cotten wool? and where he did go so fast?
<magespawn> i also have to go, later all
<nuvolari> scalalala
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> cocooncrash, do you know what happened to maaz?
<Kilos> we  cant have coffee
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<nuvolari> ugh, interwebs dead slow again
<Kilos> been bad all avy
<nuvolari> oom Kilos if you were a bit closer I could send you some biltong from Reitz
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm all wet, you didn't warn me
<Kilos> eish sorry inetpro switched off pc while it was thundering
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> eish nuvolari nou breek jy my hart
<inetpro> Kilos: not so bad
<inetpro> at least I was wearing me rain coat
<nuvolari> why oom?
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> ek lief tong baie
<Kilos> al moet ek dit dood suig
<Kilos> inetpro, waar is noddy
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> dit was mos noddy nê
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> ongelukkig op my interne netwerk
<Kilos> hmm geen plugins na hier nie?
<inetpro> Kilos: moenie stres nie, cocooncrash sal maaz weer terugbring
<inetpro> ek's seker
<Kilos> ons hoop maar so. kanaal is nie die selle sonder hom nie
<inetpro> noddy ken nie al jou geleerde truuks nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe die LPI ding word meer en meer ernstig
<nuvolari> RUP maaz :-/ (of net vir 'n wyle)
<Kilos> ek verstaan seker 3 woorde uit 20
<nuvolari> *RIP
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> koiosify, do you ever say anything here
<Kilos> Symmetria, whats happening with the internet?
<Kilos> use your contacts
<Kerbero> facebook was offline from 6-9 this mornig i just heard
<Kerbero> lol
<inetpro> The Linux Professional Institute (LPI) is proud to announce an innovative "first-of-its-kind" program for the academic sector, youth and others new to the world of Linux and Open Source technology.
<Kerbero> i just have very slow internet atm
<inetpro> http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/intro-programs/linux-essentials
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<inetpro> Kerbero: everybody probably watching the ipad 3 launch
 * nuvolari is happy with his linux skills at this stage. Needs a lot more development skillz :P
<nuvolari> iPad 3. What 1 and 2 did not bring you: the number 3. Experience 3, live 3, be 3. ... iPad 3, 3 times the padding out of your  wallet.
<Kilos> inetpro, what must i look at there. i dont see a book to download
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't know, it's new
<inetpro> just announced
<Kilos> looks like one must register and go from there
<Kilos> they got some books inetpro 
<Kilos> http://download.savannah.gnu.org/releases/lpi-manuals/
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night all
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: bye
<inetpro> is jy moeg?
<Kilos> kop klap
<inetpro> eish, sorry oom
<Kilos> nie ernstig nie
<Kilos> sien julle more
<inetpro> lekker slaap
<Kilos> dankie jy ook
<inetpro> YIKES!
 * inetpro needs a new wireless mouse
<inetpro> superfly: one thing I hate about quassel is that I can scroll with the keyboard
<inetpro> can not scroll*
<inetpro> my mouse scroller is op die koffie
<inetpro> can't understand how I survived in the days without a scroll wheel on the mouse
<nuvolari> inetpro: wait untill the left-click button on a laptop track-pad decides to stop working
<inetpro> nuvolari: eish, it's very anoying
<inetpro> I scroll down a page and every time I reach a ceratin point in the scroller cycle and the page jumps up again
<inetpro> certain*
<nuvolari> :-/ sounds like my phone's screen
<nuvolari> I can't wait to get an upgrade
<inetpro> and the sad part is that I tried opening it and it but I can't
<nuvolari> but I can't decide on whether I shoudl get a lower end android or a highend one (which would be nice :P)
<inetpro> scared that I will break it completely
<nuvolari> inetpro: do you have a wireless mous?
<nuvolari> *mouse
<inetpro> nuvolari: yep, cheap Verbatim
<nuvolari> do you have any interferences?
<inetpro> nuvolari: like this one http://repositorio2.masoportunidades.com.ar/ARG01/107/234/11207780/fotos//11207780_3_2011221_12_10_34.jpg
<nuvolari> my dad got me a mouse for christmas, it's nice, but I get some interference now and then, which causes it to be unusable for 15-30 seconds
<inetpro> nuvolari: you think it could be an interference?
<nuvolari> inetpro: it's definitely not the batteries
<nuvolari> the first time I thought it was the batteries, then bought a new set of freakin expensive batteries, and rechargeables, and they all had the same effect
<inetpro> it really is just the scrolling and I think it must be something like dirt inside
<nuvolari> which only leaves interference 
<inetpro> moves and clicks are very responsive and smooth
<nuvolari> inetpro: isn't the rubber maybe coming loose from the inner-wheel? I've seen that happening on some wheels
<inetpro> well as I said, I struggle to open it to see properly inside
<nuvolari> bummer
<inetpro> exactly
 * nuvolari -> http://www.arxvaldex.com/shop/images/LASER%20PRECISE.JPG
 * nuvolari needs a bed
<nuvolari> 'night
<superfly> nuvolari: make sure the line of sight between the receiver and the mouse is clear
<superfly> if I put the receiver in the back of computer, my mouse misbehaves
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-08
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> morning
<magespawn> morning all
<superfly> hiya magespawn
<magespawn> what is happening today?
<superfly> lots of stuff...
<superfly> :-P
<magespawn> ahhj that is always good, stops one from being bored
<magespawn> learning how to use a server today through
<magespawn> ssh
<magespawn> hi back again
<magespawn> better 
<meesterarend> hey
<superfly> hi meesterarend, wb magespawn
<meesterarend> rather quiet here :)
<magespawn> got the ssh installed now just need to set up another user on the host for my laptop
<superfly> not much goes on early in the day... the evenings are usually busier
<meesterarend> everyone working?
<superfly> magespawn: have you set up SSH keypairs?
<magespawn> not yet no
<meesterarend> i know superfly
<magespawn> still reading on the net
<superfly> magespawn: ssh-keygen -t dsa
<superfly> then ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub user@remote-host
<superfly> if you're just using it on internal domains, you can skip the passphrase (make it empty) and then you have a password-less login to your server
<magespawn> made a mistake just did ssh 192.168.1.xxx and not ssh username@192.168.1.xxx
<magespawn> the first one uses the userna,e that I am logged into the laptop with
<magespawn> username
<magespawn> do i do the key gen from the client
<superfly> yes
<magespawn> i want to have a passphrase then i can ty it from outside my network using dyndns
<superfly> magespawn: don't forget http://xkcd.com/936/
<superfly> phew, I was about to give him a mouthful
<magespawn> yup have read that one before
<magespawn> superfly: apparently you can do : ssh-keygen -t dsa -b 4096 to increase the amount of bits 
<superfly> indeed
<magespawn>  what is the differnce between dsa and rsa in the above command?
<magespawn> ubuntu wiki page has it as rsa.
<superfly> they are two different of algorithms
<magespawn> i see for the encryption 
<superfly> rsa is the more closed of the two
<magespawn> ahh
<superfly> there used to be the threat of litigation, but the people who own RSA recently said that they won't sue anyone, or something like that
<superfly> DSA is the "open source" RSA
<magespawn> interestingly DSA is patented but that patent has been made availble worldwide royalty free
<superfly> yeah, that's the one
<magespawn> got this back : DSA keys must be 1024 bits
<magespawn> according to the ssh-keygen manpage DSA can only be 1024
<magespawn> superfly have done the keygen using rsa at 4096, now to setup dyndns
<Kilos> sjoe, amper vergeet om môre te sê
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi superfly nlsthzn 
<Kilos> aw maaz still dead
<nlsthzn> Hello uncle Kilos 
<magespawn> howdy kilos
<nlsthzn> Seems you will have to make your own coffee
<magespawn> K
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
 * nlsthzn goes to make his own tea 
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> hi hi oom Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos how is the lpi goinf?
<magespawn> goinf
<magespawn> going
<Kilos> magespawn, struggling some but now got more to learn
<Kilos> didnt you see the links yesterday
<magespawn> no what links on the wiki?
<Kilos> http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/intro-programs/linux-essentials
<Kilos> i have at least got an LPI ID now but will see if i ever get that far as to write
<Kilos> more manuals, books etc
 * nlsthzn is getting far behind with LPI... need to get my backside in gear
<magespawn> mm me too. What is an LPI ID?
<Kilos> the monkey is very busy at the moment so you have time
<Kilos> LPI ID is the ID thats recognised world wide
<Kilos> and you need one to be part of them
<magespawn> so when you have your certs people can check against that
<Kilos> you will get them with that id on i think
<Kilos> its like the main registry
<magespawn> Similar to CompTIA i should imagine for A+ and such
<Kilos> took me a while to go through all of that and find their books
<Kilos> you can also mail them with questions/suggestions
<Kilos> but its a good site, uses min data. maybe some python guy was involved
<Kilos> hows ahab land nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> you dont get cyclones there hey?
<nlsthzn> Nope, only sand storms...
<nlsthzn> and at the moment it is slowly heating up :(
<Kilos> lol that doesnt help plants grow
<Kilos> according to the tv news natal had some floods
<nlsthzn> that sucks
<magespawn> nothing very serious
<Kilos> mainly squatters near rivers
<magespawn> rivers came up but in most places no property damage
<magespawn> most of the rural areas okay as far as i know
<magespawn> maybe Maaz needed a holiday
<Kilos> bots arent allowed holidays
<Kilos> and maaz is in germany or holland methinks
<Kilos> or works through there
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> magespawn, hows the cafe doing
<magespawn> quite at the moment need more internet cafe customers
<Kilos> advertise
<Kilos> dont you have a local paper
<magespawn> have flyers going out to the local po box today
<magespawn> have an advert in this months and last months
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<Kilos> thats good. they gotta be eye catching though or most peeps dump them without reading them
<magespawn> yup so we will see, also have an idea on how to get people to pre buy internet time with specials
 * inetpro puts the kettle on for Kilos and washes some mugs
<Kilos> ha ha ha you my hero inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro, coffee please
<inetpro> Kilos: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Kilos> hehe i havent had any yet so struggling a bit
<inetpro> Kilos: the kettle is on already
<inetpro> and the cups are ready
<Kilos> beer mug full please with cremora and milk
<inetpro> Kilos: huh?
<Kilos> and rusks on the side
<inetpro> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> inetpro, ytou're excused
<Kilos> you're as well
<inetpro> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> fingers too fat, not enough coffee
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Coffee's ready for Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, danke
<inetpro> Kilos: Bitteschön mein Freund
<Kilos> cute bot this
<Kilos> magespawn, do you have a good fast connection?
<Kilos> have they installed optic fibre cables there yet?
<magespawn> no fibre but running a 1mbps adsl
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> uncapped ftw
<Kilos> sigh
<Squirm> where I work, we have a 4mb uncapped line. the admin caps everyone
<Squirm> cept me :D
<Kilos> lol you lucky Squirm 
<magespawn> nice then
<magespawn> are you the admin?
<Squirm> na
<Squirm> I'm a lowly assistant
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> maybe not lowly
<Squirm> I have access to uncap myself though, but if I did without the admin knowing, he might not like me
<Kilos> everyone has to start somewhere
<Squirm> so I asked
<Kilos> just remember knowlege is power
<magespawn> best way to do it
<Squirm> and now I have uncapped
<Squirm> ^^
<Squirm> bbiab, putting more memory in
<magespawn> had a bit of a shock when i checked my usage for the lst 12 months
<Kilos> Squirm, mainly windows stuff you gotta do?
<Squirm> Kilos: unfortunately so
<Squirm> but we're installing mint on older machines
<Kilos> eish, sympathies
<Squirm> looking into getting mint to authenticate with Active Directory, so we can roll those out on our domain
<Kilos> thats a good start
<Squirm> that's why my boss gave me 8Gb of RAM, so I could run a few VM's
<Kilos> wow thats nice
<Squirm> my office pc, 2.6GHz Core i5, 8Gb of RAM, 500Gb hdd
<Kilos> lovely
<Squirm> well, 4Gb now, need to put in the 2*4Gb now
<Squirm> bbiab
<magespawn> kilos my usage peaked last month at 25GB, insane
<Kilos> wow did you download lotsa iso's or is it peeps with movies etc?
<magespawn> not too sure did take two iso last month CentOS and Windows Developer
<Kilos> thats under 2g
<magespawn> i also do windows updates for people so that could use a lot
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> the cent0s was the dvd so 2.6g i think
<Kilos> oh not cds?
<Squirm> mwhahaha
<magespawn> i like to get both if i can but had a problem getting the cd iso
<Kilos> wassup Squirm 
<magespawn> and that
<Kilos> he sounds happy about something
<magespawn> maybe the extra speed on the pc
<Kilos> yeah
<Squirm> 8Gb ram
<Squirm> ^^
<Kilos> ram is so important
<Squirm> inded
<Kilos> eish tried to reinstall apparmor and synaptic said it isnt authenticated then froze the pc
<Kilos> how can something in the repos not be authenticated
<Kilos> is it my synaptic gone mad
<magespawn> maybe just update first
<magespawn> sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> oh forgot that
<Kilos> cant do that got 200m of updates pending
<magespawn> there is a way to check the updates just for tha package, hold on
<Kilos> i did apt-get-update yesterday
<Kilos> its the upgrade i cant do
<Kilos> maybe the prob is that synaptic sees the update but without upgrading it cant continue
<magespawn> if you want to just do apparmor try apt-get install apparmor
<Kilos> ok will try ty
<Kilos> no man
<magespawn> that should update to the latest
<Kilos> apt-get will say its already installed
<Kilos> aptitude can do a reinstall and does the upgrading
<Kilos> dont you use aptitude magespawn 
<Kilos> i think apt-get needs --reinstall at the end
<magespawn> just been getting used to using comman line on the server i just set up
<magespawn> i get most of the info from the web
<Kilos> oh dont they have aptitude
<Kilos> first thing i do onna new install is install aptitude
<magespawn> not sure all the website that i saw were using apt-get
<Kilos> yeah it seems inetpro and superfly know better
<Kilos> i like aptitude
<magespawn> they have more experience 
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> inetpro, aptitude vs apt-get
<nlsthzn> apt-get has super cow powers
 * inetpro scrolls up a few meters to read more
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> aptitude worked with apparmor magespawn 
<Kilos> its my synaptic thats doff
 * inetpro prefers the all in one functionalities in aptitude
<Kilos> aptitude rocks
<magespawn> from what i have just read on the net aptitude is a more complete one stop manager
<inetpro> just sad that it's not installed by default
<inetpro> it's always the first thing I install
<Kilos> only one later releases you have to manually install it
<Kilos> hmm i type to slow
<magespawn> going to get lunch see you in a bit
<Kilos> i go make chilli bites bbl
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro, storm op pad
<Kilos> baie donner min reen
<magespawn> back from lunch
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> all sunshine here
<Kilos> magespawn, look at debdelta might even work for faster upgrades
<Kilos> saves data for mobile connection users
<Kilos> wish i knew about it 2 years ago
<magespawn> will have a look although i generally use my adsl
<Kilos> yes but i was thinking seeing as it does do the full package download everytime it might be faster as well
<Kilos> i mean doesnt download full packages
<magespawn> have just read the web page only get the changes
<Kilos> yeah thats great hey
<Kilos> be back tnite. you all be good
<magespawn> later the wife lift is here to take me away
<nuvolari> o/ 
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-09
<nuvolari> what's wrong with a developer if he/she does'nt use IRC?
<nuvolari> :P
<magespawn_> morning all, have good friday y'all
<magespawn> good morning again
<nlsthzn> :) morning magespawn ...
<sakhi> Morning
<nlsthzn> o/ sakhi 
<magespawn> hey hey its friday
<nlsthzn> friday, friday... got to het down on friday...
<nlsthzn> *get
<magespawn> indeed
<superfly> Formal Friday
<magespawn> frisky friday
<superfly> if only :-P
<nlsthzn> lol
<magespawn> i just got superglue on my tongue
<superfly> magespawn: don't press your tongue against the roof of your moust!
<superfly> *mouth
<magespawn> people might think it rude if i walk aroung with my tongue out
<nlsthzn> in this case I would rather be rude
<magespawn> good point
<superfly> yeah, ditto
<magespawn> just for the record it does not taste good
<nlsthzn> I don't think it is supposed too...
<Kilos> hi superfly magespawn inetpro nlsthzn nuvolari Squirm Owkkuri plustwo and others
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> Morning uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> sigh still no maaz
<superfly> môre oom Kilos
<plustwo> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<inetpro> en goeie more aan al die ander
<Kilos> hi drussell hows the weather in the UK
<Kilos> where is the the crash kid?
<inetpro> Kilos: iewers in die amerikaanse state?
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> hi kilos
<Kilos> hmmm
<magespawn> who is in charge/owns Maaz?
<Kilos> is daar nie iemand wat saam met hom werk nie?
<Kilos> cocooncrash, is the bots boss
<Kilos> i seem to remember there was someone with him at work
<inetpro> magespawn: as far as I'm aware cocooncrash is hosting it on his private box 
<magespawn> how do you set up a bot? anybody know where i can start looking?
<Kilos> magespawn, get ibid
<Kilos> and inetpro knows how to set it up
<inetpro> http://ibid.omnia.za.net/
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> or https://launchpad.net/ibid
<magespawn> ty will have a look
<Kilos> and you can call it botspawn
<Kilos> or magespawn
<Kilos> who works in the same offices as cocooncrash ?
<Kilos> dont all answer at once
<nlsthzn>  I don't
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<drussell> Kilos: not too bad at all, a little chilly, 8 degrees c right now and a little overcast, but it's dry :o)
<drussell> Kilos: how about where you are?
<Kilos> drussell, sunny and hot and not enough rain in transvaal
<Kilos> you dunno about the compose key drussell ?
<Kilos> dont believe that
<Kilos> compose key 2xo gives you the °
<magespawn> okay but where do you see that on the keyboard?
<magespawn> xo
<Kilos> oh you have to make it magespawn 
<magespawn> ahh right
<Kilos> not xo man two times o
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i see if i can find how
<Kilos> nuvolari, told me long ago
<magespawn> will search on the net
<Kilos> no its on your pc
<magespawn> no for the way to do it
<Kilos> system prefs keyboard
<Kilos> then 
<magespawn> apparenlty you assign it in the system to one of the key/s 
<Kilos> layouts
<Kilos> then tick the compose key pointer
<Kilos> then set which key you want
<Kilos> i use left winsucks key
<magespawn> lol might as well put it to use
<Kilos> yeah
<drussell> Kilos: hehe yeah, I use it so rarely I forget :o)
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> °
<magespawn> cool ty
<Kilos> yw
<inetpro> hmm... compose and o gives me ö 
<inetpro> with a South African keyboard layout 
<magespawn> ibd is written in python, i am trying to learn python so this should be a good thing to look at
<superfly>  http://ibid.omnia.za.net/docs/0.1.0/index.html
<superfly> real easy to set up and use
<magespawn> ill have a look later busy putting an inkjet back together
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> mornings
<superfly> morning morgs
<morgs> hi superfly 
<magespawn> right work desk net and tidy and printer back in one piece and working
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> that for sure
<magespawn> new tech from ibm can move data at 1 trillion bits a second
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> kind of makes password a little redundant
<nlsthzn> but move it where?
<magespawn> article on ars technica, for communicating between chips on servers , i think , will try to find the article
<magespawn> this is from mashable mashable.com/2012/03/08/ibm-fast-optical-chip
<magespawn> they are also apparently working on a quantum computer
<magespawn> and apparently you can now log into yahoo mail with your gmail id from LTG
<nlsthzn> ah
<inetpro> hello morgs
<morgs> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> you are far to quiet these days
<morgs> yeah...
 * morgs triages bugs on a big client project
<magespawn> oohh that sounds like fun
<morgs> Rats, I've got two servers in Kenya which were installed with Ubuntu 10.10 instead of 10.04 LTS. Going to be a bummer fixing that and 10.10 is being EOLed soon
<Kilos> sigh , no maaz so cant define triages
<morgs> Basically sorting tickets into priority and due date etc
<magespawn> looks at the bug and sorts them by priority
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> morgs, try keep 10.10 alive so i can keep using it too
<Kilos> maverick rocks
<morgs> yeah, well, here's hoping precise is more stable on the desktop
 * inetpro likes The Governator's latest posting about Government use of Ubuntu
<morgs> on the server it's more the support period that matters
<morgs> inetpro: URL?
<inetpro> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1056
<Kilos> inetpro, whats he say?
<nlsthzn> I has a lol at the email addy :p governator
<Kilos> ah
<morgs> oh that governator
<inetpro> clearly Ubuntu is moving forward in big places
<morgs> Ah now I see the reference
<morgs> "A European defence force has recently adopted Ubuntu widely as part of an agility-enhancing strategy that gives soldiers and office workers secure desktop capabilities from remote locations like… home, or out in the field."
<morgs> Squad, we're deploying at oh six hundred zulu time. Remember to do your dist-upgrades in advance!
<magespawn> ha
<magespawn> did you see the French airforce was grounded because of a windows virus?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> they could not load the flight maps from the ground computers into the planes, an unpatched windows bug allowed the malware in
<morgs> wow
<magespawn> this looks neat mahable.com/2012/03/05/recoil-winder-kickstarter
<magespawn> to fair the patch was available they had just no applied it
<magespawn> ^be ^not
<inetpro> morgs: I guess we need IPMI to come standard with all servers these days so you can do a complete remote installation
<inetpro> IPMI = Intelligent Platform Management Interface http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_Platform_Management_Interface
<morgs> inetpro: yeah, we do use DRAC for Dell or iLO for HP which lets you do remote console/installations, but we do not have it on all servers - clients are sometimes too cheap to pay for this
<inetpro> nice
<morgs> It does let you do a remote installation, even upload ISO images to a virtual CD drive, although that gets uploaded from your workstation (e.g. laptop on ADSL) and is slow if you're tunnelling over stuff to get to a remote data centre.
<magespawn> does that not end up costing more at the end of tha day, not having that ability
<morgs> magespawn: yes it does, just not on the initial budget...
<morgs> Anyway, the worth of features like this get proven when you really need them...
<magespawn> what si that sevice from cannonical? would tha work
<morgs> We've got one client who manages the network while we manage the servers. They reallocated the IP addresses for the iLO consoles without telling us, then when a server went down we couldn't reboot it remotely - that's another painful scenario
<magespawn> communication is important
<magespawn> landscape
<Kilos> bbl
<inetpro> magespawn: no, communication is key
<magespawn> indeed
<morgs> landscape is great, but very expensive. Too expensive for our current hosting model which has lots of small VPSs
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
<inetpro> Maaz: Is it Friday yet?
<nlsthzn> yup, maaz left early
<inetpro> heh nlsthzn, How goes?
<magespawn> maaaz has taken and extended leave of absence
<magespawn> an
<magespawn> maaz
<nlsthzn> inetpro: can't complain , and yourself?
 * inetpro just wants the week to end now
<magespawn> why? what is so bad about this week?
<inetpro> magespawn: hmm... just tired and don't want to start anything now
<nlsthzn> fair enough
<magespawn> me too but still have to open the shop tomorrow but really looking forward to kicking back on sunday
<Kilos> inetpro> hmm... compose and o gives me ö 
<Kilos> there is another way
<inetpro> Kilos: coffee on
<Kilos> hold down ctrl+alt and type u b 0
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kilos puts the kettle on
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> hehe cheeky old man
<Kilos> magespawn, where is your bot
 * inetpro lol
<inetpro> Kilos: nee ctrl+alt and u b 0 not werking
<inetpro> not on kubuntu at least
<inetpro> oh and not on a Precise Beta1 default VM
<Kilos> wag ek soek weer waar het ek dit neer geskryf
 * inetpro is not very happy with the beta1 stability in a VM at this stage
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> i should update my vm
<inetpro> would not recommend an upgrade 
 * nlsthzn is happy with the beta as his main system too
<inetpro> I've had a few crashes, nothing major though
<magespawn> have not had time to set it up yet
<Kerbero> if the dualscreening of the new version is really better than 11.10 i will switch asap
<nlsthzn> initially I could only get 12.04 to work as an upgrade from 11.10... now at least installing it works :)
<nlsthzn> Kerbero: seems they are still debating some of how it should be handled
<nlsthzn> was a post on omgubuntu about it
<Kerbero> :|
<Kerbero> yeah i heard people saying it is not good
<Kerbero> the way it works
<Kilos> inetpro, google how to make a ° simbol with ubuntu
<Kilos> i think i used degrees not the °
<Kilos> ek sukkel om te kry waar ek dit neer geskryf het
<Kilos> en maaz is nie hier om te vra nie
<Kilos> inetpro, your coffee is ready
<inetpro> ahh Kilos, it is Left Ctrl+Shift and tapping, in sequence, u b 0
<inetpro> http://paulscomputernotes.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-get-degree-symbol-in-ubuntu.html
<Kilos> oh ctrl shift
<Kilos> i forgot sorry
<inetpro> that still works on Ubuntu Precise 
<inetpro> but not in Kubuntu
<Kilos> kubuntu sucks
<inetpro> heh!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> better go unity
<inetpro> Kilos: watch mooi wat jy hier sê!
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> Kilos: maar dankie vir die nota
 * Kilos het vergeet jy weet waar bly hy
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> copywrite -- © > Ctrl+Shift+u + a9 or Compose key+c+o
<inetpro> very interesting
<inetpro> trade mark -- ™ > Ctrl+Shift+u + 2122
<magespawn> is there a list somewhere with all on ?
<Kilos> magespawn, forget serious work fix your bot
<Kilos> ibids make the best coffee
<Kilos> hi confluency you quiet
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you at home?
<magespawn> hold on then
<inetpro> in Kubuntu with South African keyboard layout you press AltGr+Shift+0 for °
 * Kilos holds on
<Kilos> whats AltGr
<Owkkuri> Kilos: right alt key
<nlsthzn> Kilos: nope @ work
 * Kilos changes glasses to see whats onna keyboard
<Kilos> oh my alt graph
<Kilos> didnt even know it was there
<Kilos> and this keyboard actually has a compose key right next to right alt
<Kilos> ty Owkkuri 
<inetpro> wow!
 * inetpro likes the way that Ubuntu has now visible keyboard layouts as soon you choose an additional layout
<inetpro> very pretty
 * Kerbero likes it that koiosify is online again
<koiosify> My pc died
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kerbero> o
<magespawn> Kilos busy doibng the install now
<magespawn> doing even
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> i dunno how you get it on here though
<Kilos> need to pester inetpro  again
<magespawn> i am sure we can work it out will be reading documentation will doing install
<inetpro> magespawn: just read those docs, should be real easy
<inetpro> I'll help later if necessary
<magespawn> seem to be doing okay so far
<inetpro> sadly that will only be after 20:00
<Kilos> what inetpro 
<Kilos> zeref, you still alive?
<inetpro> Kilos: I will be afk until later this evening
<Kilos> we forgive you
<magespawn> okay first prob
<magespawn> ibid@gandcnet:~/botdir$ ibid setup
<magespawn> Traceback (most recent call last):
<magespawn>   File "/usr/bin/ibid", line 15, in <module>
<magespawn>     ibid.setup(options)
<magespawn>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ibid/__init__.py", line 122, in setup
<magespawn>     raise IbidException('Cannot find configuration file %s' % options['config'])
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> ibid.IbidException: Cannot find configuration file setup
<magespawn> ibid@gandcnet:~/botdir$ 
<magespawn> going to read doc
<Kilos> when in doubt, read the instruction manual
<magespawn> yup do not do that often
<Kilos> maybe it even has man pages
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> bot does not want to join
<magespawn> more probs
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<psydroid> hi all
<magespawn> ho psydroid
<Kilos> magespawn, is working on an ibid bot so we can get coffee till cocooncrash fixes maaz
<magespawn> bit of a mind bender
<nlsthzn> Home time for IR... cheers all
<Kilos> cheers nlsthzn go well
<not_found> thanks uncle Kilos 
<magespawn> going to put the screen in a pastbin so inetpro can look later
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> only 3.5 hours
<Kilos> we will survive
<Kilos> magespawn, use slexy.org 
<Kilos> then i can see too
<Kilos> my setup dont like the ubuntu bin
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s2z7CvnaiG
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> maybe you gotta install those things it cant find
<magespawn> not sure how did try the normal route
<Kilos> you have it installed so run sudo aptitude reinstall ibid and maybe aptitude finds the missing stuff
<Kilos> or gives you a cleare explanation on whats needed
<Kilos> clearer
<Kilos> haha your internet is twisted
<Kilos> sue telkom
<Kilos> Address already in use.
<Kilos> magespawn, you got something else logged into the same addy
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> not sure
<Kilos> xcht or something
<Kilos> xchat
<Kilos> maybe the bot gotta get in before you do
<magespawn> got to run lift is here
<Kilos> ok toodles
<magespawn> will check in later
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> be back at 8ish
<magespawn_mobile> Eveing all
<magespawn_mobile> Evening
<Kilos> evening all of you
<dLimit> Kilos hi
<Kilos> maaz coffee on
<Kilos> hi dLimit long time no hear
<dLimit> Yeah quite... been lurking around lol
<Kilos> lol
<dLimit> So whatsup Kilos ?
<Kilos> you getting like the old guys here
<Kilos> everything still the same here, and there?
<Kilos> magespawn, helloooo
<Kilos> lo superfly nuvolari 
<dLimit> Just destroyed my old system installing backtrack lol
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what is backtrack?
<dLimit> yeah went and selected the wrong partition blah
<dLimit> Its a linux distro
<dLimit> for hacking
<Kilos> ah
<dLimit> or pen testing as they call it
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<dLimit> Based on ubuntu so I believe I'm still allowed in here =D
 * superfly is sorely tempted to move to Arch, but he'll still hang with the Ubuntu crowd :-P
<Kerbero> i was too
<Kilos> i think no one minds any linux version here as long as you can help others now and again
<Kerbero> until the arch installer failed on me three times
<Kilos> aw superfly is ubuntu getting you down?
<superfly> Kilos: the way the Kubuntu team sets up KDE is a little irritating at times
<Kilos> sort them out superfly 
<Kilos> or go unity
<Kerbero> lol
<superfly> Kilos: ugh, I'll stick with KDE, but use Arch instead :-P
<Kilos> eish
<dLimit> Openbox FTW
<Kilos> and mark sounds so exited with ubuntu's progress
<Kilos> superfly, have you had any feedback from the kde guys about the probs
<Kilos> hmm magespawn is visiting chicks again
<superfly> Kilos: they are all known issues, it seems
<superfly> I've googled and stuff, and I'm not the only person with the problems
<Kilos> ok superfly do you know what they are doing wrong?
<superfly> Kilos: Not really, and I don't have the time to run after it. It's mostly small stuff that is very irritating
<Kilos> google only works if someone else sorts the prob out first
<Kilos> email them directly
 * Kilos know like it when peeps make the fly unhappy
<Kilos> no lik it
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> good evenin
<Kilos> no like it
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> hoe lyk dinge hier vanaand?
<Kilos> het jy nat gekry inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: nee
<Kilos> ons het iets vir jou om uit te sorteer
<Kilos> mooi dit het kwaai gestorm hier
<Kilos> ek weet nie waar magespawn is nie maar hy het dit gegee
<inetpro> Kilos: oja, dit het nou gereen hier 
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2z7CvnaiG
<Kilos> daai ibid van hom werk nie
<inetpro> 2012-03-09 16:18:51+0200 [-] twisted.internet.error.CannotListenError: Couldn't listen on any:8080: [Errno 98] Address already in use.
<inetpro> hy sal moet kyk wat gebruik reeds poort 8080
<Kilos> ah ek het hom gevra daaroor, kan dit wees die bot kannie in kom as mage met xchat 8080 gebruik nie
<Kilos> ek kyk gou of xchat dit gebruik
<Kilos> nee 8001
<Kilos> hoe sal mens sien wat gebruik 8080
<inetpro> lsof -i:8080
<inetpro> Kilos: dis nie dieselle nie
<inetpro> jou xchat praat met die server op poort 8001
<inetpro> so die server luister op 8001 en die klient koppel soontoe
<Kilos> en sy ibid gaan op 8080 probeer in kom ?
<Kilos> moet hy nie sy ibid laat 8001 ook gebruik nie
<inetpro> Kilos: sy ibid moet luister op 8080 maar 'n ander diens maak reeds van die poort gebruik
<Kilos> o is 8080 ook by irc
<Kilos> of is dit by hom self
<inetpro> tumbleweed, superfly: will a ibid bot work if you change the port to something else
<inetpro> ?
<superfly> inetpro: it should... I'm trying to remember how I got around that one, I think I did something
<Kilos> ha ha
<inetpro> is it the bot that actually talks back on 8080 or is it just the bot's website?
<Kilos> inetpro, is port 8080 by irc or where
<inetpro> Kilos: ibid
<Kilos> or 8001
<Kilos> oh my im lost some now
<Kilos> is the ibid on his pc
<inetpro> Kilos: dit is een van die die poorte wat luister by freenode se servers
<Kilos> o ek sien so dis nie lokaal nie
<inetpro> Kilos: wel by magespawn gaan dit lokaal wees
<Kilos> watter poort gebruik jou quassel
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... dis nie belankrik nie... ek koppel na freenode se adres en poort nommer
<Kilos> ja maar dink nou soos ek dink.
<Kilos> het freenode n poort 8080?
<inetpro> miskien
<Kilos> nou as jy ook 8001 gebruik van jou quassel dan moet sy bot ook 8001 gebruik
<inetpro> nee
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> dit het niks met die saak uit te waai nie
<Kilos> lsof -i:8080 wys niks by my nie
<inetpro> Kilos: behalwe dat sy bot ook moet koppel na freenode se gewone IP:poort
<Kilos> dis wat ek vra is 8001 nie die een wat werk op freenode nie
<inetpro> Kilos: het jy ibid geinstalleer?
<Kilos> nee?
<Kilos> kan net ibid dit gebruik?
<inetpro> ibid luister op 8080 'by default'
<inetpro> en sy ibid wil nie opstart omdat 'n ander diens reeds 8080 gebruik
<inetpro> bv apache
<inetpro> of jboss
<inetpro> of, of, of... kan baie ander dinge wees
<Kilos> ah hy sal dit moet check
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> en toemaak wat dit gebruik
<Kilos> julle doen te veel op een slag
<inetpro> indien nodig ja
<inetpro> miskien kan ibid gestel word na 'n ander poort
<Kilos> as ek reg onthou het iemand vir my vertel dat n ibid permanent aanlyn moet bly
<Kilos> so n jaar terug
<Kilos> onthou jy um
<Kilos> afrodeity het dit probeer
<inetpro> Kilos: dit is waar
<inetpro> somebody already filed a bug for this at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ibid/+bug/602363
<inetpro> ahh... Reported by marcog on 2010-07-06
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hoekom moet dit permanent aanlyn bly
<inetpro> the poor dude is pre-occupied with facebook these days?
<inetpro> Kilos: 'n bot moet mas daar wees om vir jou koffie te maak?
<inetpro> mos*
<Kilos> lol ja man
<Kilos> maar se nou ek instaleer een hier ons kan mos saam gaan slaap
<inetpro> Kilos: 'n bot is maar net soos jy
<inetpro> ibid = kilos
<inetpro> iemand sê iets vir kilos en dan sê jy iets terug
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> ja maar kilos maak nie koffie vir almal nie
<inetpro> maar in hierdie geval is die bot net 'n robot wat geprogrammeer is om slim dinge automaties te sê
<Kilos> ja maar dit doen baie ander goed ook
<inetpro> m.a.w. ibid is maar net nog 'n xchat
<inetpro> maar 'n slim xchat
<kbmonkey> hello there!
<inetpro> kbmonkey: wb
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey you well lad?
<kbmonkey> did i miss anything exciting? :D
<Kilos> lots
<inetpro> kbmonkey: lots of it
<Kilos> maaz is dead
<Kilos> funeral next weekend
<kbmonkey> did he kick the bit-bucket?
<Kilos> bot-bit-bucket
<Kilos> ah the crash kid is online
<Kilos> vra hom mooi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: die probleem is dat daar maar altyd 'n risiko aan verbonde is om via die internet na enigiets te koppel
<inetpro> en hoe langer jy aan iets gekoppel is hoe groter die risiko dat iemand iets kan doen
<Kilos> eish dink jy iemand het maaz gehack
<inetpro> Kilos: dit is seker nie onmoontlik nie, maar ek twyfel
<inetpro> wie sal nou so onvriendelik wees met ons? Daai persoon kan nie mooi tel nie.
<kbmonkey> dis nou nie mooi nie :/
<Kilos> baie ms mense
<Kilos> billy betaal mense om ons te dooi
<inetpro> Kilos: an assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if maaz was here i would teach him that saying
<kbmonkey> assumption planted a feather ;)
<Kilos> and hoped a fowl would grow
<kbmonkey> n hoender
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> noddy: no assumption is <reply> $who an assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> ek probeer my bot ook slim maak :-)
<Kilos> ek sien daai ding
<magespawn_mobile> Howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn_mobile 
<Kilos> hopefully we got a cure for your ibid
<Kilos> untwist the internet connection
<magespawn_mobile> Lol
<kbmonkey> where is maaz hosted btw?
<Kilos> you need a pc at home too
<Kilos> germany i think
<Kilos> or holland
<Kilos> been a while since we were told
<kbmonkey> on the tubes :) I guess I meant how
<inetpro> kbmonkey: AFAIAA Maaz is hosted on cocooncrash's machine somewhere in cyber space
<kbmonkey> ah gotcha
<inetpro> s/is/was/
<Kilos> oh is the host the guy that installs it?
<magespawn_mobile> And he's is back
<Kilos> cocooncrash, ty ty ty
<cocooncrash> Kilos: :)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<cocooncrash> Bah
<Kilos> cocooncrash, maaz has been off for days
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> hopefully you can tell us what happened to him sometime
<Kilos> maybe he got tired of making coffee
<Kilos> yay
 * Kilos scared to ask for coffee
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> methinks we should all cheer maaz on
<Kilos> go maaz
<Kilos> come on you buncha geeks
<inetpro> Maaz: wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much inetpro my good good friend
<Kilos> ooo what a cute bot
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> Kilos: heh
<Kilos> Maaz, wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Kilos> hold on there buddy
<inetpro> now please stick around Maaz
<inetpro> magespawn: wb
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wakey wakey
<Kilos> i think he left a work pc on
<kbmonkey> Maaz is back
<Kilos> you guys with multiple connections mess with my brains
<Kilos> and gone kbmonkey 
<Kilos> cocooncrash, is working on him now
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
 * Kilos holds thumbs
<Kilos> cocooncrash, what was the problem?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<inetpro> nlsthzn: wb
<cocooncrash> Kilos: I think the SILC library was making it crash
<nlsthzn> Hi Kilos and inetpro and all...
<Kilos> eish we missed him bad cocooncrash ty very much
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you very much my bot buddy
<Maaz> Kilos: not at all
<nlsthzn> hello Maaz 
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> you gotta put his nick first
<Kilos> or he will ignore you
<nlsthzn> Maaz, walala wasala
<Maaz> nlsthzn: What?
<nlsthzn> exactly
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, we love you
<Maaz> Ya Ya, you guys just want coffee thats all
<nlsthzn> haha
<nlsthzn> bbl
<Kilos> toods nl
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> the bot is working
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> Kilos: hier's nog 'n slimme
<inetpro> "I never attempt to make money on the stock market. I buy on the assumption that they could close the market the next day and not reopen it for five years." -- Warren Buffett 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the stock market is a bit swindle
<Kilos> manipulated by the money powers
<Kilos> *big
<inetpro> "If we all worked on the assumption that what is accepted as true is really true, there would be little hope of advance." -- Orville Wright 
<magespawn_mobile> Back again
<inetpro> magespawn_mobile: and why not back with magespawn?
<magespawn_mobile> Quassel still loved on at shop
<magespawn_mobile> Logged
<inetpro> ahh... you've not done the dyndns thingy?
<magespawn_mobile> Not yet had a bit of work today
<inetpro> np
<inetpro> magespawn_mobile: so I guess your ibid is also at the office?
<Kilos> inetpro, is into witty quotes tonight
<magespawn_mobile> Yup
 * inetpro witty?
<inetpro> magespawn_mobile: you have something listening on port 8080 already
<Kilos> witty-funny-snaaks
<magespawn_mobile> But I will be back tomorrow
<magespawn_mobile> Ahh so I need to chafe the ibid port then
<magespawn_mobile> Change
<Kilos> magespawn, inetpro says its that twisted internet for starters
<inetpro> magespawn_mobile: check with 'lsof -i:8080' what is is if you don't know
<Kilos> you need to find whats using port 8080
<magespawn_mobile> Or the other
<magespawn_mobile> Was that the last lint in the paste I posted
<Kilos> magespawn, do you see this chat when you open the fone on irc next time
<inetpro> I haven't seen where or how you can change ibid's port but that should also be a possibility
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn_mobile> Line
<inetpro> magespawn_mobile: almost
<magespawn_mobile> Ahh will have a look on the morrow
<inetpro> np
<Kilos> magespawn, you need a pc at home too
<magespawn_mobile> Have one but is running xp
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn_mobile> Can do most of this on my phone too
<Kilos> for games
<magespawn_mobile> Yup kiddies
<Kilos> get connected via wireless to shop
<Kilos> oh ya
<magespawn_mobile> Bit far at the moment but am working on a WiFi for the town
<magespawn_mobile> Should cover my house
<Kilos> the higher the antennae the further it will reach
<Kilos> anything above fm frequencies is line of site
<inetpro> Kilos: Wi-Fi networks have limited range.
<inetpro> A typical wireless access point using 802.11b or 802.11g with a stock antenna might have a range of 32 m (120 ft) indoors and 95 m (300 ft) outdoors.
<Kilos> inetpro, what frequency
<magespawn_mobile> But they are free
<Kilos> ya in the gigs
<magespawn_mobile> I think 2.4ghz
<inetpro> range varies
<inetpro> Wi-Fi in the 2.4 GHz frequency block has slightly better range than Wi-Fi in the 5 GHz frequency block which is used by 802.11a
<magespawn_mobile> That is the free ICASA FREE I mean
<Kilos> only frequencies in the lower meg ranges have distance capabilties
<Kilos> like 27m can do like 30 ks
<inetpro> ahh, but outdoor ranges can be improved to many kilometers through the use of high gain directional antennas at the router and remote device(s)
<magespawn_mobile> That's the plan.
<inetpro> maximum amount of power that a Wi-Fi device can transmit is limited by local regulations
<Kilos> yeah for interference purposes
<magespawn_mobile> All tied up in the reg and specs
<Kilos> and its useless having lots power to transmit when the peeps using it cant match the power to get back to it
<magespawn_mobile> But you can still make it work.
<magespawn_mobile> I would have to put base stations at the places I want them 
<Kilos> i think as long as your antenae can see each other and the pc side is a good yagi type it should work
<Kilos> you can get info on wireless from the pta wug guys
<Kilos> some of them use ubuntu as well
<magespawn_mobile> Yup got a friend up there who did this for a company in north west
<Kilos> they know where to get or they supply equipment as well
<magespawn_mobile> Said he would consult for me
<Kilos> nice
<kbmonkey> was afk, back :)
<Kilos> ian is in rustenburg magespawn_mobile he would be interested in the nw group as well
<kbmonkey> is maaz in icu now
<Kilos> no he is fixed
<kbmonkey> :)
<magespawn_mobile> Got the ng kerk to let me use their church tower highest point except the Vodacom tower
<Kilos> inetpro, made coffee for me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> great
<inetpro> wow
 * inetpro never thought of the idea to use a church tower for wireless networks
<inetpro> sounds kind of freaky
<magespawn_mobile> Highest point with best line of sight
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn_mobile> Got a coupl of other spots so I can get around the hills and extend the range etc
<kbmonkey> good idea magespawn_mobile :D
<kbmonkey> holy wifi!
<Kilos> the towers actually can see each other from quite a distance
<Kilos> hehe kbmonkey ++
<kbmonkey> aren't they lightning magnets though?
<kbmonkey> could the wifi withstand acts of God? ;P
<magespawn_mobile> Yup will need to ground it properly
<Kilos> normally you run an earth cable to a place where the soil is dampest
<Kilos> or steel water pipes
<magespawn_mobile> The lightening rod will be above the antenna
<Kilos> this is all gonna cost quite a packet magespawn_mobile 
<Kilos> but once done most of the town will be able to use it
<Kilos> you will need a faster connection
<Kilos> if you gonna supply internet
<Kilos> the pta wug is one of the biggest but dont supply internet connection. just to each other
<magespawn_mobile> Yup was looking into bonded Adel
<magespawn_mobile> Adsl
<Kilos> sleep tight guys i gonna crash now
<Kilos> see yous tomorrow
<magespawn_mobile> That's the idea I want to be able give tourists WiFi
<Kilos> good idea magespawn_mobile 
<Kilos> tourist in hluhluwe
<magespawn_mobile> Yup
<Kilos> on thier way to go fishing or to the game reserve
<Kilos> their
<Kilos> theres nothing to see in hluhluwe
<magespawn_mobile> One or two guest houses and lodges etc
<inetpro> bye Kilos
<Kilos> night all
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> Kilos: Bye
<magespawn_mobile> I am also off see y'all to morrow
<kbmonkey> ah i'm slow on irc tonight
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-10
<magespawn> good morning all
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s2eFgXZOFR
<magespawn> Miight be the Apache I have installed.
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn , you early hey
<Kilos> you got that command
<magespawn> I think it may the apache server I have installed
<magespawn> been here awhile too
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s2eFgXZOFR
<Kilos> lsof -i:8080
<Kilos> did you run that
<magespawn> no that returns nothing
<Kilos> should tell you what is using it
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> this does nestat -an | grep ":8080"
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<Kilos> tcp thats a direct thing like wget useshey
<Kilos> do you have gwibber running
<superfly> magespawn: it could be
<magespawn> lsof -i:8080 does nothing but lsof does 
<Kilos> what does it tell you
<magespawn> hold
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s2O3r4zuzD
<magespawn> but there is a lot of info
<Kilos> there was also this to look at
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ibid/+bug/602363
<magespawn> had a look but do not see anything new therer
<Kilos> did you try running it as root
<magespawn> no
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> lots of permission denied
<magespawn> when i run lsof as root there is even more 
<superfly> magespawn: netstat -ltnp
<Kilos> i meant starting the bot from root
<Kilos> im guessing now
<Kilos> the fly will find the prob
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s2bA1QJv64
<Kilos> something using tcp
<magespawn> line 13
<superfly> don't start ibid from root!!!
<magespawn> no did not
<superfly> I gotta go out - magespawn are you using anything other than IRC?
<magespawn> i do have Apache installed
<superfly> magespawn: no, I meant sources in Ibid
<Kilos> one of these
<magespawn> do not think so just used the package managed install instructuions from the site
<Kilos> Ibid understands many protocols, including IRC, Jabber/XMPP/Google Talk,
<magespawn> no just irc
<Kilos> you dont use gwibber hey?
<magespawn> no
<Kilos> but its installed?
<Kilos> mine used to eat data even if not open
<magespawn> yup on the laptop
<magespawn> but not as far as i know on the server unless it is default
<Kilos> chesk if its installed on this pc
<Kilos> remove it seeing as you dont use it
<Kilos> yeah from lucid it was default i think
<Kilos> if you look in synaptic and type in gwibber at the top it will show if installed
<Kilos> i dunno the command to find whats installed
<Kilos> read it just the other day but forgot already
<Kilos> hi there nlsthzn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<magespawn> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> good morning magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
 * Kilos is so happy with the bot being back
<nlsthzn> :)
<magespawn> okay then
<Kilos> what did i miss
<magespawn> not sure i just got discoonected it is the apache tomcat server i have running so going to modify the port it uses
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> brb have to restart the server
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> magespawn, wb
<magespawn> Hi Kilos 
<magespawn> the bot is here
<Kilos> gc?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> gc hi
<gc> evening
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> drunk already
<magespawn> had to change the default port for the apache tomcat to listen on
<magespawn> web server
<Kilos> you are clever now. do you wanna put it on ##kilos as well?
<magespawn> brain is a bit fritzed
<magespawn> just followed instructions really
<Kilos> lol was a big job hey?
<magespawn> steep learning curve
<magespawn> lots of reading
<Kilos> as long as you can remember what you learned its worth it
<Kilos> gc coffee on
 * gc washes some mugs
<magespawn> thats the thing learnt how to use vi which was a big step, clipped all the pages and url to evernote
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> i started learning vim but head jammed
<Kilos> gc welcome to ubuntu-za
<gc> Thank you so much Kilos
<magespawn> now to set up the dyndns and prot forwarding so i can get to the server remotely
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> takes a while to make the coffe to
<Kilos> they take 4 or 5 mins
<gc> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> gc thanks 
<gc> no problem, Kilos
<magespawn> gc google ibid
<gc> magespawn: "Ibid. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibid. :: "IBid" http://ibid.illinois.gov/ :: "ibid. - definition of ibid. by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and ..." http://www.thefreedictionary.com/ibid. :: "Could you shed some light on "Ibid" for me?" http://ask.yahoo.com/19991209.html :: "IBID PROJECTS Contemporary Art" http://ibidprojects.com/ :: "ibid records | here we are" http://ibidrecords.com/ :: …
<magespawn> hah this was worth the effort
<Kilos> google how to setup ibid on ubuntu
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> gc google how to setup ibid on ubuntu
<gc> Kilos: "Ubuntu Manpage: ibid-setup - Create a basic configuration file and ..." http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ibid-setup.1.html :: "Ubuntu Manpage: ibid.ini - Configuration file for Ibid" http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man5/ibid.ini.5.html :: "Ubuntu Manpage: ibid - Run an Ibid bot" http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ibid.1.html :: "[ubuntu] Tips to install XMMS on Lucid - Page 4 - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubu…
<Kilos> oh ya must have info in man as well
<Kilos> when your towers are up the bot will help attrack customers and hopefully more ubuntu users
<magespawn> thats always a good thing
<Kilos> and i think you might be able to kinda advertise as well when they connect
<magespawn> i think i might need to upgrade the server 
<magespawn> old machine
<Kilos> eish why?
<Kilos> isnt the upgrade dicey?
<magespawn> not sure what the requirments will be if lots of people are connected at the same time
<magespawn> hardware only
<Kilos> i remember someone saying dont upgrade. not sure what though
<Kilos> oh i see
<Kilos> how old is it
<Kilos> superfly, uses a P2 for his server
<magespawn> not actually sure was a donated tower
<magespawn> hold will get specs now
<Kilos> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<magespawn> or sudo lshw
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s20J4pSV2N
<magespawn> Celerin 2.6ghz
<magespawn> Celeron
<Kilos> thats fast for a server
<Kilos> and 1g of ram that should be fine
<Kilos> if it struggles with others using it as well add ram
<Kilos> but should be fast enough, much faster than my clonker
<magespawn> maybe set up a hluhluwe wug
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hluwug
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> you could even get it to reach the game reserve. they can pay the tower costs
<Kilos> thats how ptawug did it
<Kilos> got each area to pay for their own relay towers
<magespawn> they have a website up
<magespawn> you on the wug
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> who?
<magespawn> you
<Kilos> gc google ptawug
<gc> Kilos: "PTAWUG - Pretoria Wireless User Group" http://www.ptawug.co.za/ :: "Getting Started - PTAWUG - Pretoria Wireless User Group" http://www.ptawug.co.za/content_list_11 :: "IRC - PTAWUG - Pretoria Wireless User Group" http://www.ptawug.co.za/content_list_3 :: "Ptawug | Facebook" http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ptawug/103968902973671 :: "www.wug.za.net :: Wireless User Groups South Africa" http://www.wug.za.net/ :: "ICASA gives PTAWUG high site …
<Kilos> they are big
<magespawn> are you part of it?
<Kilos> no i havent got a wireless card
<Kilos> interface
<Kilos> that thing
<Kilos> but i know they work right past me to brits. they got a tower on the mountain above hartebeestpoort dam
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> i thinkthats about 100 ks magespawn 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you could even getmtubatuba that way
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi psydroid
<magespawn> yup need a nice high hill though
<Kilos> there are somearound there
<Kilos> the expense is the ting
<magespawn> pretty flat here maybe up by pongola might need ICASA liscence
<Kilos> expence
<Kilos> start small and once others hear about it they could help with costs
<magespawn> good idea
<Kilos> we all had to learn to walk before we could run
<Kilos> get the locals talking first
<magespawn> "Sometimes you must run before you can walk." Tony Stark, Ironman.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> aks him if he ran before he walked as a baby
<magespawn> Movie based on a DC comic
<Kilos> now he walks when he is tired thats why he runs first
<Kilos> i hate youtube everyone puts everything there
<magespawn> got to go shopping then i am of home see you late Kilos
<Kilos> go well magespawn 
<Kilos> hi drussell can i worry you?
<drussell> Kilos: sure
<Kilos> im struugling to get debdelta working. when i do sudo apt-get debdelta-upgrade it tells me invalid operation
<Kilos> struggling too
<Kilos> i looked at the man pages, 4 of them but they too involved for me to understand
<Kilos> and this link i dont understand drussell 
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebdeltaAptIntegration
<Kilos> something between my apt and debdelta is missing
<Kilos> im spoilt by everything else configuring automatically
<drussell> Kilos: yeah, debdelta isn't fully integrated yet, and currently no ETA for when it will be, if ever
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i need it for maverick. im gonna see how long i can go for
<Kilos> debdelta has 4 man pages and each one makes my head throb worse
<drussell> Kilos: you've only got 2 months of support left on maverick tho
<drussell> Kilos: then no more updates, no fixes and no new software
<Kilos> i dont have a choice drussell 
<Kilos> then i will use aptoncd in case i need to reinstall
<drussell> Kilos: :o(
<Kilos> or even remastersys
<Kilos> my pc cant handle unity and there is no cap to keep updating
<Kilos> so i gonna stretch maverick
<Kilos> i have the first man page at http://slexy.org/view/s2x4wmGMSp
<Kilos> was trying to save someone having to install debdelta first
<magespawn> Howdy all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn you on the fone now?
<magespawn> Yup
<magespawn> I see the gc has gone
<Kilos> yahe left just after you
<Kilos> coupla secs later
<magespawn>  Maybe when I logged it it logged out too so I should stay logged in
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> Also possible that the pc lost its electricity 
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Maybe when I logged out it logged out too
<magespawn> Any who, at least it was working, I must about setting up automatic logging.
<Kilos> yeah it works kiff
<Kilos> makes nice coffee too
<magespawn> I'll be back later just going to "family time."
<Kilos> cool
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn "nohup <command> &"
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> he has done well hey superfly ?
<Kilos> evening all
<not_found> Hi uncle Kilos 
<not_found> ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that you nel?
<Kilos> neil
<not_found> yup it is I :)
<Kilos> where you come on the funny nick not_found 
<Kilos> Maaz, where is not_found 
<Maaz> Kilos: Erk, dunno
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> Maaz, last seen not_found 
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<not_found> Kilos: it is my nick on the forum... we are pushing to get our channel #ubuntuforums a bit more active, build some cimmunity :)
<not_found> *community
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> not some unity
<not_found> we have enough unity already :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i wish peeps at launchpad will accept that im gonna keep maverick as long as i can. I ask for help to integrate debdelta and one keeps on advising me to go with later distros
<Kilos> and if i can rum unity then go kubuntu or xubuntu
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> even after i say I dont have data to do the upgrades
<not_found> The rest of the world don't understand uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> apart from that i love maverick
<not_found> the meerkat was / is good
<Kilos> yeah and still 50 days support so why try change me
<not_found> :) .. TBH I almost want to suggest you go for Debian.
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> i agree
<not_found> You know enough to get it workign like you want... if someone gets you all the DVD's you would be good to go
<Kilos> does debian look like maverick?
<not_found> it is Gnome 2
<not_found> and debian is supported for ages...
<Kilos> so will look just like maverick?
<not_found> they only bring our a new version maybe every two years...
<not_found> just about like maverik
<not_found> not the same theme
<not_found> open and close etc. on the right
<not_found> nothing that can't be changed by those that like to change things 
<Kilos> what gets changed when ubuntu uses bebian packages
<Kilos> debian
<not_found> little tweaks to make the defaults more friendly... and branding I suspect... not an expert
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> partial upgrades are dangerous hey? my update manager wants to do a partial
<not_found> it has been known to be detremental
<Kilos> in update manager i can stop firefox and some others to cut data. never use ff anyway
<not_found> if you remove it then it will never ask to update it...
<Kilos> good idea
<Kilos> ty
<not_found> lol
<Kilos> iwonder should i purge it
<not_found> with the new aggresive updating that FF does there is  new version it seems twice a month
<Kilos> doesnt anything else use parts of its links
<Kilos> yeah ff is a pain
<not_found> this is the way of the internet now it seems... browser wars and all
<not_found> I am not sure what would be the best way of doing it...
<Kilos> lol i get bang
<Kilos> age old saying leave well enough alone
<not_found> true
<not_found> that was what I was also feeling... I don't mind killing my own installs but would feel terrible if someone elses gets nuked because of me
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<not_found> and at the moment my Ubuntu install is dead at home... did the update on Precise today and now it hangs and I have to hard boot everytime :'(
<Kilos> eish 
<not_found> it happens I guess
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: I see not_found is lost?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah
<not_found> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, i need you when you have time to spend
<inetpro> eish...
 * inetpro is very tired
<Kilos> ja eish
<inetpro> what's up doc?
<Kilos> that debdelta isnt integrated into ubuntu
<Kilos> i been all over
<Kilos> found some links but dont understand what they say must be done
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro won't go the tonight
<inetpro> there*
<Kilos> someone gave me airtime last night but dont wanna waste it if possible
<Kilos> not a prob
<Kilos> i can wait. i know you are busy
<Kilos> it has 4 man pages
<Kilos> all greek
<nlsthzn> night all
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<inetpro> good night nlsthzn
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> eish so quick
<inetpro> at least he found his self again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he says that his forum nick
<Kilos> inetpro, do you know debian
<Kilos> i been advised to use that
<Kilos> but feel like a traitor
<Kilos> and also its 2g of maverick archives wasted
<Kilos> will use too much data to get debian working like this
<Kilos> kbmonkey got his bot working here
<Kilos> was that apache server goodie using port 8080
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-11
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and others
<Kilos> hi all does anyone still use evolution? how does one set replies to be inna different colour?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> bbl too busy here
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> how are things?
<Kilos> ok ty and there?
<psydroid> also ok here, I've been installing ubuntu and kubuntu in virtual machines
<Kilos> great
<psydroid> the development versions, that is
<psydroid> just trying to see how well they work and reporting bugs
<Kilos> lol report lots on kubuntu. the fly isnt happty
<Kilos> happy either
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> oo upgrading at 280kB/s
<Kilos> voda happy today
<nlsthzn> nice :)
<magespawn> Good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> What's up?
<Kilos> all same
<inetpro> good evenings
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<magespawn> Howdy inetpro
<Kilos> bbnn reboot time
<magespawn> Room is quite full tonight
<superfly> heya magespawn
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<superfly> how's it going?
<magespawn> Good and you?
<superfly> Yeah, pretty good, apart from the lack of sleep
<magespawn> That's normal when there are kids involved
<magespawn> What was that message you left me?
<superfly> moi?
<superfly> hrm
<superfly> oh right... nohup <command> &\
<superfly> oops, without the \
<superfly> nohup = no hang up = don't kill the app when I log out
<superfly> & = put it into backgorund mode
<magespawn> I see
<magespawn> Cool
<magespawn> I assume that is for the bot?
<psydroid> hi superfly and magespawn
<magespawn> Hi psydroid
<superfly> hi psydroid
<superfly> magespawn: yes
 * superfly needs to go and deal with a green fish that apparently wants to shower
<magespawn> Cool superfly
<dLimit> Mornin
<magespawn> Morning dLimit
<magespawn> On that note I am also out of here, Good night y'all.
<Kilos> debdelta didnt work
<Kilos> 230m later
<Kilos> but maverick up to date
<Kilos> stupid updates/upgrades got packages for lucid as well
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> evening oom Kilos
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<superfly> how goes it oom?
<Kilos> good ty superfly and there?
<Kilos> maybe we have a linux meet tuesday
<superfly> Kilos: snotty, but good
<Kilos> eish again?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<superfly> Kilos: it comes and it goes
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> sometimes I have it for a week
<Kilos> didnt i tell you what to do superfly ?
<superfly> and the antihistamines don't help :-(
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> try get some allergex from the chemist. no script needed
<Kilos> not as good as prednizone but it not a steroid and works for most allergies
<Kilos> prednizone like last resort
<superfly> Kilos: I've tried allergex. It makes me fall asleep almost instantly
<superfly> It's a good sleeping tablet for me.
<Kilos> wow
<superfly> I've actually been to the doctor, and he prescribed a few different things for me, and none of them really seemed to help.
<Kilos> http://www.exitallergy.com/allergy-articles/natural-allergy-remedies.php
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight.
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-04
<Kilos> morning all
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Symmetria> *laugh* so, cloudflare (which carries 1/10th of the worlds net traffic)
<Symmetria> died yesterday
<nuvolari> :o
<nuvolari> that might explain my slow intertwebs
<Symmetria> and all the articles about what happened are all focusing on the fact that they pushed a rule out that crashed all their routers... except... the articles are neglecting to say "you pushed a stupid rule that shouldn't be possible because your packet detection method is broke"
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> morning inetpro
<Symmetria> hahaha @ amazon getting into crap over selling highly offensive t-shirts
<Symmetria> the reality is though, I've seen far more offensive things than the shirts they were selling, but because they were more subtle and took half a brain to figure out what they were saying, no one screamed
<Squirm> Symmetria: surely Amazon can sell what they want to?
<Squirm> walk into a shop like JayJays over here, there's some pretty funny stuff on those shirts
<mazal> Morning everyone
<superfly> morning mazal
<superfly> and Squirm, jrgns, Vince-0 and ThatGraemeGuy :-)
<jrgns> morning superfly, all
<jrgns> Squirm: are you guys talking about the carry on and rape t-shirts?
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<Symmetria> Squirm you would think so
<Symmetria> but some people are way to sensitive
<Symmetria> like hahahhaa that anc mp who is pissed because zille made a fat joke about her
<Vince-0> Haai
<Vince-0> Hey Symmetria, did you see the Team GhostShell 'leader' interview on softpedia
<Symmetria> nope? whats he had to say
<Vince-0> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Exclusive-Interview-Team-GhostShell-Leader-Takes-a-Break-from-Hacking-333609.shtml
<Vince-0> He's taking a break
<Symmetria> lol probably a good thing, I have never agreed with TGS's tactics
<Vince-0> chops
<magespawn> morning all
<Squirm> jrgns: ok, Symmetria said they were offensive, but I never knew what they said. that is quite hectic
<jrgns> Squirm: yup. but the fact is that it wasn't Amazon, but a reseller, and that it was an algorithm that generated them. Pretty much - Keep call and [verb] on
<Squirm> I see
<Squirm> supposedly scripted
<Squirm> “Keep Calm and Rape a Lot” and “Keep Calm and Rape Them”.
<Squirm> I mean, really
<jrgns> http://boingboing.net/2013/03/02/how-an-algorithm-came-up-with.html
<Squirm> that's a good idea as well :P
<Squirm> you just need to remove the really offensive verbs
<jrgns> yup
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> http://www.takealot.com/computers/computer-components/thermaltake-level-10-gt-gaming-chassis-extend-atx-full-tower,9755985
<Symmetria> thoughts on that thing?
<Symmetria> thinking of getting me one
<tonberry352_> looks silly to me
<Symmetria> heh, it has hotswap drive bays
<Symmetria> which I like 
<confluency> As some of the commenters point out, not all the possible combinations (which should logically be generated by suc an algorithm) are there, which suggests some degree of oversight.
<Symmetria> and its got extremely good cooling which I need
<confluency> My response to anything like this is "show me the algorithm, or STFU". People like to blame all kinds of things on "computer error" even when it makes very little sense, seemingly hoping that most people don't know enough about computers to question the explanation.
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I cannot believe they print shirts
<Symmetria> with random sayings on them
<Symmetria> without first checking what they print
<Symmetria> because you print the wrong thing, you could have a costly mistake, that becomes stuff you throw away
<confluency> I'd call this a fauxpology, but I think the writer's English is just not very good: http://www.solidgoldbomb.com/pages/our-apology
<confluency> I had to lol at the algorithm "explanation" which basically seems to be "the cloud did it".  I guess they combined word fragments which commonly occur together in large samples of data, which could explain things like lack of gender symmetry.
<Symmetria> considering the amount of porn on the net, if that were the case they woulda been coming up with crap like "keep calm, and suck dick" 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Vince-0> lols
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.turnitaround.co.za/news/news_article/1998/r140m-for-fstate-website-report-sanews
<ThatGraemeGuy> I think it's time I learned wordpress :)
<tonberry352_> yeah
<tonberry352_> should be quite lucrative
<superfly> WordPress "developers" totally boil my blood
<superfly> I told our work not to get a WordPress site, they did, and now we're suffering for it
<Symmetria> *laugh* you dont need to learn wordpress for it to be lucrative, you just need to be related to an anc member
<superfly> WordPress is like the language it is written in... it makes wannabes think that they're for real
<Symmetria> or be willing to share the profits with one anyway
<Symmetria> ;p
<ThatGraemeGuy> at R140m for a simple site like that, I'd happily agree to a split
<ThatGraemeGuy> just give me 10% of it :)
<tonberry352_> I'd be happy with 0.5%
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: I don't beleive that article
<Squirm> bloody SA
<Squirm> someone is pocketing a fair sum
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, its sad
<magespawn> R140 million for a website?
<magespawn> some more info here
<magespawn> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/71700-r140-million-for-government-wordpress-website.html
<magespawn> looks like most of the other  articles are repeat of the sowetan
<magespawn> perhaps we could set up our own company to do websites and use some of the money to fund our own events
<magespawn> lol
<griffin_> Hi every1
<superfly> hi griffin_
<Kilos> afternoon superfly inetpro and others too
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell Kilos hi" 6 hours, 35 minutes and 7 seconds ago
<Kilos> yo maiatoday
<Kilos> oh sposed to say hiya maia
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<superfly> afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> ty sir 4 installations later
<Kilos> kde running and nm working
<Kilos> only this one dont want to up the screen size
<Gripen> Hi everyone
<superfly> hi Gripen
<Kilos> hi Gripen
<Kilos> you got spelling probs again
<Kilos> lol
<Gripen> Im new to Ubuntu and Freenode - so please forgive me if I step on someone's toes..
<Kilos> oh my welcome to ubuntu-za
<Gripen> thanx
<Kilos> just step gently my toes are old
<Kilos> can we help you?
<Kilos> hi jr
<Kilos> grr
<Gripen> Can I give some background before I just jump in?
<Kilos> yes please do Gripen
<Gripen> I'm an IT Service Manager for a non-profit organization  - and are looking into moving to Ubuntu for obvious reasons - free and efficient OS
<Gripen> ..but simple support issues are preventing its progress to implementation
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos o/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari
<Kilos> Gripen: state what support you need and the guys will help you out
<Gripen> We use quite a lot of Brother Printers - Brother MFC 7440 N - cant get it to work with Ubuntu 12.04
<Gripen> There seems to be a MFC 7450 N driver - which I tried to make use of - but failed. Followed the instructions on Brother's site for Linux as well. I used the CUPS wrapper, etc to manage it - it's a network printer so need to point to an IP. It picks up the printer and shows as online - but when you start printing, it just pops out a 100 blank pages..
<Kilos> Gripen: just hang around and when one of the brains gets a break he will help you
<Kilos> im a noob
<Gripen> he he - thanx - The Brain
<Kilos> which release of ubuntu are you using ?
<Kilos> then we can check so long what our bot finds in goole
<Kilos> google too
<Kilos> Gripen: look here meantime
<Kilos> http://www.brother-usa.com/mfc/modeldetail.aspx?PRODUCTID=MFC7440N
<Kilos> sorry this one
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1939744
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos
<griffin_> Hi Gripen. Have you looked at the video for the Brother 7450: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YekdBoF7vlY
<Gripen> Ok - Im gonna look at that now
<Kilos> wbb now now
<griffin_> Kilos AFK
<Symmetria> heh I love how takealot, you order something the first time, they take the money for the order and *THEN* ask for proof of ID 
<Symmetria> surely its a good idea to ask for the ID *before* you take someones money
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> lol oh well, now gotta sit waiting a week for new case to arrive
<Gripen> I followed the process as per Youtube clip - and it used the same driver as on there - but then the printer does not respond at all
<griffin_> Borther printers......
<Gripen> Oh Brother...
<Gripen> Oh Brother...
<Symmetria> http://www.takealot.com/computers/computer-components/thermaltake-level-10-gt-gaming-chassis-extend-atx-full-tower,9755985 <=== new toy :)
<griffin_> Gripen: Another thread that talks about the blank pages and a possible solutions can be found here as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283741
<griffin_> They indicated it could be a problem with the printer driver (from experiance even in windows I know this) and I think you should try a older or newer model driver so tes
<griffin_> *test
<Gripen> ok - will try that.
<Gripen> Thanx for all the help - will come back when I tried some tests
<griffin_> Cheerz everyone. On my way home
<Gripen> Cheers
<superfly> Gripen: we have a Brother printer in our office, and it doesn't work for me either
 * superfly would kick it if he could
<Gripen> Quit
<Gripen> I share your pain
<nuvolari> Olivetti works ok
<nuvolari> I didn't know they are still in business
<nuvolari> :P
<zeref_debian> hmmmm
<zeref_debian> there is something strange, in my vlc, who you gona call?
<Vince-0> apt-get remove?
<zeref_debian> heh
<zeref_debian> volume @ 100% is like 0%, volume at 200% is like 100%
<Vince-0> ah, check the other volume settings in the OS
<Vince-0> could also be the file
<somaunn> Hello everyone !
<Vince-0> Gd'eve
<zeref_debian> Vince-0: vol is on max
<somaunn> zeref_debian, have you tried to put it to max with alsamixer on the cli?
<zeref_debian> hmmm
<zeref_debian> lemme try
<Kilos> hi magespawn
<Kilos> lo kbmonkeyyou here too
<Kilos> wooo
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi henk Cantide
<Kilos> oh bye henk
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> how are you, Kilos ?
<Kilos> im on konversation and trying to find a manly sound 
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i'm okay :)
<Cantide> i'm nursing a nice sunburn from a weekend of fishing and cycling
<Kilos> vinegar helps
<Cantide> i've heard..
<Cantide> i went into the garden and scavenged some aloe
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> not sure if it helped
<Kilos> and you only smell sour for 5 mins
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> but it sure was messy :p
<Cantide> it's Monday, i'm allowed to be sour for at least another 5 hours '-';;
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> i caught 2 bass on Saturday '-';;;
<Cantide> and cycled about 30 km off road
<Cantide> and that's after getting a whopping 1 and a half hour's sleep on Friday night
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> so i'm resting now :p
<Kilos> ow
<Cantide> Kilos, what's your opinion on the rolling release speculation?
<Kilos> did you eat the bass?
<Cantide> nah
<Cantide> threw them in the bucket with my friend's fish
<Cantide> not even sure what happened to them
<Cantide> i heard they taste like mud :p
<Kilos> i think it might be better as long as they dont rest more and leave updates and fixes till released again
<Kilos> no bass is lekker to eat
<Kilos> they live on insects 
<Cantide> yeah, i also like the idea of rolling releases and just LTS versions
<Cantide> ah :)
<Kilos> barble tastes bit muddy and some carp
<Cantide> "This tastes like carp!"
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> but a clever cook can make barbel lekker too
<Cantide> there is a Thai restaurant near my house that has "Crap soup" on the menu :p
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> well, i can get infinite bass if i like
<Kilos> bass is lekker
<Kilos> bass and trout are you best fresh water fish to eat
<Cantide> we were encouraged to go back and fish again because there are too many small bass in the dams '-'
<Kilos> oh if they wanna get rid of more small ones then catch lots and just braai or fry the fillets
<Cantide> interesting :p
<Kilos> normally one puts little ones back
<Cantide> we fed about 20 of them to the dogs
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> yeah, but the farmer complained that there are too many little ones
<Kilos> you dunno what you missed
 * Cantide shrugs
<Cantide> i'm going back for some cycling sometime though
<Kilos> then just fry some fillets and see for yourself
<Cantide> nice tracks through sugarcane farms and along the edge of the gorge
<Kilos> ians moms father was a sugar cane farmer at illovo
<Cantide> cool
<Kilos> but bass are inland fish
<Cantide> i went to Port Shepstone
<Cantide> and fairly close to the coast, too
<Kilos> by bike?
<Cantide> no no
<Kilos> whew thats far
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> it's an hour and a half drive from where i stay
<Cantide> just took my bicycle along :p
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ian was born there
<Cantide> i'm going to miss SA
 * Cantide sighs
<Kilos> where you going and when?
<Kilos> yo theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Cantide> Kilos, it's still not certain when, but South Korea :)
<Kilos> whew
<theblazehen> whtas that?
<Kilos> Cantide: is moving to south korea
<Cantide> my immigration plans
<theblazehen> ok
<Cantide> assuming i fulfill them this year
 * Cantide is still waiting for UNISA
<Kilos> lol theblazehen i tried 3 fresh installs of unity and no 3g connection so tried kubuntu again and it works
<Kilos> didnt last 4 tries
<theblazehen> Nice :) 
<Kilos> weird stuff happens here
<theblazehen> what u mean > didnt last 4 tries
<theblazehen> does kubuntu fully work now?
<Kilos> i tried kubuntu and unity yesterday about 8 times between them
<Cantide> o_o
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> are you okay?
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> what you mean fully theblazehen
<theblazehen> does it always work on kubuntu?
<Kilos> yeah i like kde even though its a bit slower than unity
<theblazehen> you can apt-get install unity-desktop i think
<Kilos> nope last 4 tries kubuntu didnt see the 3g either
<theblazehen> sucks:( does it work on windows?
<Kilos> what?
<theblazehen> does modem work on windows?
<Kilos> the modem?
<theblazehen> yea
<Kilos> yes it installs fine
<theblazehen> maybe share the connection via wifi if you have another laptop
<Kilos> i dont have windows on anything here but got 2 ubuntus sharing 3g with ssh before
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> bbl
<theblazehen> ok bye
<theblazehen> $((12-6+5))
<theblazehen> oops wrong terminal
<Cantide> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro: waars jy
<theblazehen> hey griffin_ 
<Kilos> zeref_debian: you abandoned ubuntu?
<Kilos> yo griffin_
<theblazehen> was just about to /whois you
<theblazehen> Tried ubuntu touch
<griffin_> Hi theblazehen, Kilos
<griffin_> Information... touch... need.... now...
<theblazehen> Port to the s2 sucks so far, but as far as i can tell it will work well on supported harware
<theblazehen> UI is nice to use
<theblazehen> Sliding between open apps quite nice
<zeref_debian> Kilos: yes
<griffin_> Can you explain what that dotted circle in the middle does? I just cant find out exactly what its meant for
<theblazehen> on the unlock screen?
<griffin_> yes
<nlsthzn> it will change as info changes ....
<theblazehen> think it shows notifications
<theblazehen> yea, amount of notifications then
<nlsthzn> sometimes it will give an impression  of how many messages you got, sometimes something else
<nlsthzn> a visual representation of how many hours you have wasted on the phone etc :p
<theblazehen> OK. on the install i got it only showed tweets, network wouldn't work
<nlsthzn> tech demo is demo
<griffin_> Because I saw the amount of dots and just could not think it was just for messages and notifications
<theblazehen> ok
<griffin_> So not 3G for testing or do you mean wireless>
<theblazehen> no 3g or wifi
<griffin_> Well that sort of sucks. But at a glans is it worth waiting for?
<theblazehen> Yea :) giving the port a week before I try it againb :)
<griffin_> So they are doing weekly updates?
<theblazehen> Don't know. Hopeing the person who is working on the s2 fixes it up in a weeks time
<griffin_> A yes.. hope... So other than that what you guys up 2?
<Kilos> ?
<theblazehen> not much here
<griffin_> I have firewall updates tonight. So its a 6pack and a few hours of updating...
<Kilos> i wonder if that new guy came right with his printer
<griffin_> I hope so. Think if he changed to a different driver that printer would print
<theblazehen> which new gut?
<theblazehen> guy*
<griffin_> A Gripen dude that was here earlier
<theblazehen> ok
<griffin_> Anyone here use smoothwall?
<theblazehen> griffin_, appears that ubuntu release is daily - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<magespawn> evening all
<griffin_> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey
<ironscf> I am still fumbling around so just observing tonight
<theblazehen> ironscf, you new?
 * magespawn is busy reading 'A Guide to SQL'
<ironscf> newbie on irc for sure
<magespawn> welcome then ironscf
<theblazehen> Welcome :)
<theblazehen> hi grantw 
<magespawn> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey Kilos new peeps
<Kilos> hi ironscf
<Kilos> welcpome to ubuntu-za
<magespawn> ironscf completely new to irc?
<Kilos> ironscf: what you fumbling with
<ironscf> Thx I need to learn how this meeting works. I did see the agenda
<magespawn> the meeting is only monthly next one 18 th of march
<Kilos> haha magespawn many more installs later kde is working and seeing 3g
<Kilos> now im tempted to try unity again
<theblazehen> Kilos, good luck
<theblazehen> might want to stick with kubuntu base
<ironscf> So I diarised the wrong date. Sorry.
<Kilos> lol ty theblazehen
<magespawn> Kilos: you going to wear out the hard drive or the cd
<Kilos> ironscf:  you can visit here all the time not just at meets
<magespawn> no problem ironscf, stick around and chat if you want
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> one of the 6 ya
<theblazehen> magespawn, everyday i'm forced to boot off a cd - schools computers won't boot in USB2 mode so i need to use plop boot manager
<Kilos> or maybe do what theblazehen suggested and install unity on a working kde
<magespawn> theblazehen: no network boot available?
<Kilos> aw that sucks theblazehen
<theblazehen> Don't have access to DHCP. just a student
<magespawn> which school? if i may ask.
<theblazehen> http://southdownscollege.co.za
<magespawn> are they running everything on windows?
<theblazehen> Yea :( except the proxy
<theblazehen> and the proxy blocks tar.gz files :/
<theblazehen> magespawn, why?
<magespawn> just wondering
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> Don't know of any schools that run linux
<magespawn> very hard to get schools off windows
<theblazehen> yea. Last year i did a science expo on which linux DE is best, and some of the teachers I tested couldn't even use KDE and LXDE
<magespawn> ppl get stuck in what they use
<theblazehen> yea. However i often see dtories of conversion on reddit.com/r/linux
<theblazehen> stories*
<Kilos> never mind them theblazehen you are on the right track
<Kilos> just spread the word to all the younguns
<magespawn> one of my personal gripes is with teachers who do not want to learn new things
<theblazehen> Thats what i'm doing :) bring me a usb and walk out with it loaded with mint
<theblazehen> magespawn, I agree
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i use a 16 gb with a full ubuntu install for converting people
<theblazehen> I should probably burn some mint DVD's. No offence to ubuntu but i think mint is more similar for the majority of people.
<theblazehen> magespawn, nice :)
<theblazehen> All my stuff is on a single 4 GB
<theblazehen> no compression
<magespawn> theblazehen: have you heard of scratch?
<Kilos> magespawn: lots of them battle to keep up with what they know anyway
<Kilos> the world is advancing in leaps and bounds
<theblazehen> magespawn, heard of it but don't know much
<theblazehen> Kilos, True, also my school is moving to windows 8 *shudder*
<Kilos> b=bit B=byte
<Kilos> thats sucks even worse magespawn
<magespawn> sort of like a visual programming ide -ish
<magespawn> brb
<theblazehen> magespawn, OK. might look into it
<ironscf> Good hunting all. I must quit.
<theblazehen> magespawn, Don't really enjoy the visual languages myself though
<magespawn> http://scratch.mit.edu/
<theblazehen> looking now, Think i saw it installed on one pc.
<Kilos> cheers ironscf call again anytime
<Kilos> you didnt even tell us about yourself
<theblazehen> looks quite easy
<theblazehen> thinking of maybe teaching some of them with this : http://www.3drad.com/
<theblazehen> windows only :(
<magespawn> Kilos ironscf is a comlete new guy, even to irc
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> good thing he found us then. lotsa peeps spend years on ubuntu and dont know about us
<theblazehen> I only found it because i was looking for a relatively small chanell
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah the main ubuntu is rather hectic
<theblazehen> yea
<Kilos> and not as helpful to noobs
<theblazehen> yep
<Kilos> they kept giving me commands to try things but not one said use sudo
<magespawn> i remember somemof the channels on Dalnet i used to go to, never less then 200 people
<theblazehen> when in doubt add a sudo
<Kilos> eeeek
<magespawn> don't let the fly or the pro hear that
<theblazehen> magespawn, the sudo thing ?
<Tonberry> sudo make me a sandwich
<theblazehen> Tonberry, Okay :(
<magespawn> yup
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> yeah i know it now theblazehen but when starting i didnt even know there was such a thing
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> the fly got me from the lists to here
<Kilos> yo Tonberry
<Squirm> evening
<Tonberry> hi
<theblazehen> Kilos, funny - when i wanted to get into linux i had no pc so i had to just read books and vnc into a chroot on my phone
<Kilos> hi Squirm
<Kilos> i had a p3 with no usbs or anything
<Kilos> they battled to get me going
<Kilos> and all my pcs are other peeps scrap or discards
<theblazehen> Kilos, that sucks
<Kilos> first p4 took a dive out of a second floor window and was then given to me for spares
<theblazehen> currently on a dual core 1.6 GHz netbook
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> but i have learned stacks with the battling
<Squirm> I've had my little dual core 2GHz desktop for good on 7 years
<theblazehen> nice
<theblazehen> Squirm, bet you never had to battle without video drivers
<Squirm> though I did upgrade to 2Tb hdd space and claimed a 512mb gfx in place of payment
<theblazehen> currently using xf86-video-fbdev
<theblazehen> Squirm, payment for what?
<Squirm> theblazehen: ever used an ati gfx?
<theblazehen> Squirm, nope
<theblazehen> ever use PowerVR?
<Kilos> theblazehen: you like playing with linux distros hey?
<theblazehen> I had to COMPILE the drivers!
<Kilos> have a look at tinycorelinux
<Squirm> theblazehen: I fixed someones pc, it sat at my house for about a year before I claimed it :/
<theblazehen> theblazehen, jsut sticking with arch
<Squirm> I was only contacted maybe 1.5 years later asking what happened to it :/
<theblazehen> Kilos, That super small one?
<theblazehen> Squirm, nice
<theblazehen> magespawn, and the drivers only compile to a 3.2 kernel
<Squirm> it's been hit by lightning since I've had it though. still works, quite a few things don't render well though
<Squirm> in games
<Kilos> yeah the one that runs from cd is 12 meg and the installable is 66 meg
<theblazehen> that sucks
<theblazehen> Kilos, Can't give up my current package manager ...
<Kilos> only prob is you need cable internet till you can install mobile broadband
<theblazehen> Also running xfce or lxde isn't too bad
<magespawn> that can't work too well
<theblazehen> magespawn, yea
<Kilos> it will fit on a 1 or 2 gig stick
<Kilos> i have it working on a 1.2gB drive
<theblazehen> magespawn, removed the drivers and is now about 8 FPS on minetest
<theblazehen> Kilos, nice - need good package manager though
<theblazehen> magespawn, used to do about 40
<theblazehen> magespawn, 2d is faster without the drivers
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> it has everything
<Kilos> just kinda raw. 
<Kilos> but very cute
<Kilos> lo inetpro
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm always here, what's up doc?
<Kilos> i need some kde help
<theblazehen> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> i installed so many times i eventually made it boot without asking for password
<Kilos> now how do i get it to ask again
<inetpro> hmm...
<theblazehen> Kilos, do you need password when you log onto a virtual terminal?
<theblazehen> accidentally wiped /etc/shadow once...
<theblazehen> perhaps look in the kdm config
<inetpro> Kilos: system settings | login screen | convenience
<Kilos> lees man
<Kilos> hows things your side uncle
<Kilos> no when i boot 
<Kilos> you know when grub boots and asks for password
<Kilos> that one
<inetpro> check that "Enable Auto-Login" is off
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> off = unticked
<Squirm> Kilos: that's a grub setting
<Squirm> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Squirm> will have to find the flag though
<inetpro> Squirm: I guess he means the kde login screen
<Squirm> .:Kilos:. you know when grub boots and asks for password
<inetpro> grub doesn't ask for password by default
<inetpro> I dount that he ever had that enabled
<Kilos> \ya that
<inetpro> doubt 
<Kilos> done will see on reboot ty inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, it was ticked?
<Kilos> the first time it asks for password thats what i mean
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> there by the black/white counting dots
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> Kilos: for the record, that has nothing to do with grub
<Kilos> so now i have no unity anywhere
<Kilos> oh ya its after grub menu
<Kilos> forgive my ignorance
<inetpro> Kilos: nice, now keep it that way and stop those regular re-installs
<Kilos> you gonna help noobs on unity?
<inetpro> Kilos: what noobs?
<Kilos> and its not me that wants to install all the time man
<inetpro> :-)
 * Squirm lolz at Kilos using the word 'noobs'
<Kilos> 2 kde installs today upgraded then hung at the counting screen after upgrading
<Kilos> then in ctrl+alt+f2 aptitude removed packages with quantal in
<Squirm> Kilos: do you have a seperate /home partition?
<Kilos> like griffin_was a while back
<Kilos> now he is helping other noobs already
<Kilos> there was a new noob today
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos>   /, /boot, /home
<Squirm> cool
<Squirm> I usually just have / and /home
<Squirm> real reason is just so I can format my OS without losing my data
<Kilos> ah havent tried it that way yet
<Squirm> ag, it'll save a few mb between / and /boot
<Kilos> boot is tiny
<Kilos> under i meg
<theblazehen> Kilos, using grub?
<Squirm> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Squirm> /dev/sda1        19G  4,3G   14G  25% /
<Squirm> /dev/sdb1       917G  840G   31G  97% /media/disk2
<Squirm> /dev/sda5       838G  777G   19G  98% /home
<Kilos> i make it 2 gB just in case it grows
<theblazehen> Kilos, my initramfs is larger tahn 1 MB
 * inetpro uses a separate /data partition in stead of a separate /home
<inetpro> in my /home/user I create a soft link to /data/my for all my data
<Kilos> i will check and let you know tomorrow
<Kilos> im sure boot section only uses about 550 meg
<Kilos> i used to have a /storage but it died yesterday
<Kilos> 80g drive too small for that too
<Squirm> Kilos: in terminal, df -h
<Kilos> my home is 32 gig
<inetpro> /home/user/my -> /data/my
<Kilos> 37 sorry
<Squirm> my home is 777Gb, but it's got all my music and movies on. disk2 has my series and a few game ISO's
<inetpro> when I re-install I always start with a clean /home folder and just copy across the specific configs and data from a previous version
<inetpro> but that's just me
<Kilos>   /dev/sdb7       1,9G   95M  1,7G   6% /boot
<Kilos> see its tiny
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. ag, it'll save a few mb between / and /boot
<Kilos> thats a good idea inetpro
<Squirm> see, that's 100Mb, when you could have saved 1.6Gb
<Squirm> not much, just a little space
<Kilos> inetpro: konversation plings even when focussed
<Kilos> quassel can take lessons
<Kilos> still prefer bloep though
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i found all the kde sounds in konversation now i wanna try drag/drop bell.ogg into there
<Kilos> kde is for peeps that dont need hearing aids
<Kilos> yeah Squirm i coulda made  /boot 500 meg
<Kilos> or even smaller
<magespawn> coming up for a reinstall on the one laptop
<Kilos> dunno how to make maaz find 6 % of 2g
<Squirm> 6% of 1G is 60mb
<Squirm> so 6% of 2G is 120mb
<Squirm> and it's there
<Squirm> the 95M figure
<Squirm> if you look at the top of df -h you will see headings
<Squirm> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Kilos> too small to see that
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> ty Squirm
<Kilos> ok then night all. sleep tight
<Squirm> night Kilos
<Squirm> I feel like popcorn
 * Squirm puts the pot on
<magespawn> just felt like a disco here the power went off and on so quickly
<magespawn> Squirm: what does popcorn feel like? all warm and crunchy?
<Squirm> mmmm
<Squirm> magespawn: on Friday, the power went off and on so quickly, my work machine stayed on(no UPS), but all the lab machines reset
<Squirm> it did it 3 times within like 30min :(
<magespawn> yoh
<magespawn> madness
<Squirm> the power in this town is horrendous
<Squirm> dies 3 times today, longest one was 25min, the other 2 were about 5
<griffin_> Squirm: Our power is so bad on a permanent basis that I had to install a 3000w inverter and 6 car batteries + solar panels just to continue working over a weekend
<Squirm> wow...
<Squirm> our inverter has..
<Squirm> 8 car batteries
<Squirm> no solar panels though, it's not that bad. though we've lain all the power cables to stick a geni in
<magespawn> like Hluhluwe, the power goes off when gravity comes, or the sunshines, or it rains, or the wind blows or doesn't blow
<griffin_> megaspawn lol. Power problems suck for so many different reasons
<magespawn> from HawkiesZA on twitter http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/canonical-announce-custom-display-server-mir-not-wayland-not-x
<magespawn> good for the pc repair business though
<griffin_> Not when it's my pc that needs repairing.....
<magespawn> indeed
<Squirm> phew, enough aromat
<Squirm> griffin_: 'tis when you invest in a small UPS
<griffin_> Squirm: I've got 4 on line ups'es but they can only handle so much
<Squirm> just to kill the surges
<magespawn> surge arresting plugs
<magespawn> good night all
<griffin_> cheerz magespawn
<Trixar_za> I must come here earlier
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-05
<griffin_> exit
<Squirm> morning
<henkj> morning Squirm 
<Kilos-> morning superfly and others
 * Squirm goes back to sleep
<superfly> morning Kilos-, Squirm, henkj
<henkj> hey superfly 
<nuvolari> o/ lo oom Kilos-, superfly, Squirm, henkj 
<superfly> oh no, it's nuvolari!
<Kilos-> hi henkj nuvolari
<Kilos-> wake up Squirm its a lovely day
<Kilos-> hi Tonberry
 * Squirm[Web] looks around
<Squirm[Web]> so I somehow broke my lts server. it was all working nicely, now it's booting as a fat client :/
<Squirm[Web]> so it was fine, then I dunno what I did
<Squirm[Web]> LTSP_FATCLIENT=false
<Squirm[Web]> adding that fixed it
<Squirm[Web]> lts server is coming along :)
<inetpro> good morning Squirm[Web], henkj, superfly, nuvolari and everyone else
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos good morning sir
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<henkj> morning inetpro 
<superfly> hi inetpro
<Squirm> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> good day
<inetpro> good morning and wb magespawn
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<magespawn> you doing Kilos duty?
<nuvolari> o/ howdy magespawn 
<nuvolari> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> I guess somebody has to do it
 * inetpro wonders where he is today
<magespawn> he was here this morning
<magespawn> probable reinstalling again
<magespawn> something did not work or stopped working
<tonberry352_> what is it with the constant reinstalling?
<magespawn> he likes it when things work
<magespawn> his logic is it used to work so something in an upgrade killed
<magespawn> it
<tonberry352_> i see
<magespawn> and he does some fairly insane things with his hardware
<magespawn> we think he should  be a tester for ubuntu
<tonberry352_> define insane
<magespawn> unplugging a  internal hard drive in between finish of install and reboot
<tonberry352_> should be fine if its sata
<tonberry352_> sortof
<tonberry352_> but why?
<magespawn> he said that was the only way it would workd
<magespawn> s/workd/work
<magespawn> i never found ou if the power was still on that drive
<magespawn> s/ou/out
<magespawn> typing gremlins
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy, magespawn
<magespawn> hey supefly ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> superfly: 
<magespawn> better
<superfly> :-)
<theblazehen> hi guys
<theblazehen> seems webchat.freenode.com is blocked but not irc.freneode.com lol
<superfly> heh
<Kilos-> many hours no power today
<Kilos-> sigh
 * Kilos- greets you all
<Kilos-> w00t inetpro konversation bloep
<Vince-0> G'day Kilos- nie genoeg kraag nie?
<Kilos-> nee pts krag speel weer
<Kilos-> pta
<Vince-0> my Telkom line is completely out as of yesterday. Second time in a month
<Kilos-> soon they will stop replacing it like they didi here and ofter peeps their broadband phones
<Kilos-> oh you not onna a
<Kilos-> plot or farm hey
<Kilos-> ty for the follow up tumbleweed
<Kilos-> will point neil to it
<inetpro> Kilos-: bloep?
<Kilos-> bell.ogg
<Kilos-> how come you acting doff? we spent hours trying to make xchat bloep on kde then quassel
<Kilos-> now i know how here but will still try with quassel
<Kilos-> i just put bell.ogg in /usr/share/sounds
<Kilos-> then configured konversation to use it not the feeble plllling
<tumbleweed> Kilos-: np. maiatoday says she may turn that into a blog post, too
<Kilos-> great
<Kilos-> hiya maiatoday
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> some more info on the Free State Website http://www.itweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=62225:Backlash-over-Free-State-Web-site&catid=118
<Kilos-> hi magespawn
<magespawn> we were wondering if you did more installs?
<magespawn> Education:
<magespawn> whoops wrong program
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> will try get unity working some time again
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos- :)
<Kilos-> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Squirm> Is there a way, with something like diff, to only display the modified lines?
<Squirm> or at least split the modified lines from the new lines, so I can see which are new and which have changed
<Squirm> diff or grep will tell me what all the differences are. but I want to know what's new and what has just been modified
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe diff's output to diffstat?
<ThatGraemeGuy> s/maybe/maybe pipe/
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't think diff understands "modified", it just knows about "removed" and "added" as far as lines go
<Squirm> it knows what's been modified
<Squirm> but it ouputs it exactly the same as added lines
<inetpro> Kilos-: you look funny with your tail
<inetpro> and even sound funny
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Squirm: diff -u oldFile newFile
<inetpro> Squirm: if you use kde you can also use kompare
<inetpro> a very nice gui to show you the differences
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos-> aw
<Kilos> haha i just got the morning message from maaz
<Kilos> he is also getting old
<Kilos> or was it a skelm trick ??
<magespawn> might be going for a job interview soon
<Kilos> doing what magespawn?
<Kilos> ian is at one now
<Kilos> hope he gets it, 4 times his current salary
<magespawn> Safari Manager at a local hotel
<Kilos> ah that sounds nice
<Kilos> you sure they dont want a free IT guy
<magespawn> Safari's Manager
<magespawn> maybe, funny thing is I do it work for them now anyway
<Kilos> same hotel where you fix pc's hey?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> just tell them IT work is over and above
<Kilos> and get it in writing
<Kilos> the message was from the ai! guy
<Kilos> guess who
<magespawn> lol no need
<Kilos> learned a new apt-get command today
<Kilos> apt-get --purge remove package
<Kilos> always tried it as apt-get purge package
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> what is happening with the sakis3g site Trixar_za?
<Kilos> they been down forever
<Trixar_za> No clue, but I'm pretty sure it's disappeared into the ether like it's forums
<Trixar_za> Like it's author too
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> He disappeared 3 years ago too
<Kilos> so open your own site
<Kilos> lotsa sites refer to sakis3g when nm dont see modem 
<Kilos> oh my . i wonder if he is still alive
<Kilos> and make your site the same so its installable from there
<Kilos> the wget way
<Squirm> inetpro: diff -u is close
<Squirm> and it has to be cli
 * Trixar_za is lazy :P
<Kilos> lol i battled to install it coupla days ago
<Kilos> ended up extracting on desktop and right clicking a choosing run in terminal
<Kilos> but only gave that option on kde not unity
<Kilos> haai Banlam bakuman julle baie still ne
<Trixar_za> It needs several updates and the one terminal interface is broken
<Kilos> ai!
<Symmetria> Yay! Demo arbor unit getting plugged in tonight <3
<Kilos> and some mods so you dont have to APN_PASS etc
<Kilos> oh thats for peeps that use username and password on modem hey
<Kilos> twits
<Trixar_za> Actually you don't. Also just setting APN= in /etc/sakis3g.conf removes the asking
<Trixar_za> It just asks to make sure the one in the internal conf is still correct
<Trixar_za> If you force it, it doesn't ask
<Kilos> oh lekker ty ill do that for next time i need it
<Kilos> you should have  a file with your tips and tricks for doff peeps like me
<Kilos> wb henkj
<henkj> ty Kilos 
<inetpro> BTW, if you have the available bandwidth you should watch the vUDS in session at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21677/community-1303-roundtable/
<tumbleweed> or any other sessions you are interested in
<Kilos> ai!
 * tumbleweed finds community sessions can be rather un-productive
<inetpro> tumbleweed: which on eare you watching?
<inetpro> or rather taking part in?
<Kilos> tumbleweed: maiatoday well done to your group at the jam
<tumbleweed> inetpro: foundations-1, right now
<tumbleweed> but my ADSL sucks atm
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro is about to go home and unfortunately won't be able to listen in
<Kilos> blame Symmetria too much slacking
<Kilos> go safe inetpro
<inetpro> our bandwidth is still way to restrictive 
<Symmetria> heh I gave up trying to fix .za bandwidth ;p now Im trying to fix african bandwidth instead
<inetpro> dankie Kilos
<Symmetria> heh gonna start playing with a device called and arbor peakflow in the next few hours
<Symmetria> its the most awesome piece of kit from everything Ive seen
<Symmetria> netflow analyzer on steroids
<Kilos> hmm sound still dont work in xchat
<theblazehen> hi all
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos-> ohi theblazehen
<theblazehen> whats up? didn't see you earlier- 3g problems?
<Kilos-> time you start using kubuntu
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> guess who needs help
<theblazehen> Kilos, on my hardware? 
<theblazehen> Kilos, whats your problem this time?
<Kilos-> what hardware?
<Kilos-> lol
<theblazehen> non-working gpu, 2gb ram, 1.6 GHz dual core with hyperthreading. Makes it act like 800 Mhz quad-core
<Kilos-> everything works in kde now except i prefer xchat to konversation and quassel 
<theblazehen> Kilos, Good :)
<theblazehen> liking KDE?
<Kilos-> in unity i can show hidden files in home but dunno how to do that on kde
<Kilos-> yeah its lekker
<theblazehen> apt-get install thunar.
<Kilos-> bit slower than unity but faster with installs
<theblazehen> gives you the xfce file man. More features than nautilus
<theblazehen> Kilos, good to know. might try a live cd on school pc's
<Kilos-> i have a single core 3g cpu and 2g ram here
<theblazehen> Lekker :)
<Kilos-> no hyperthreading
<theblazehen> still good
<Kilos-> yours is faster so kde should be fine by you
<theblazehen> bet you also have onboard graphics?
<Kilos-> dual cores are faster hey?
<Kilos-> nope got a nvidia fx something
<Kilos-> old one
<theblazehen> 1 2Ghz dual core = 1 4Ghz single core
<Squirm> Kilos: I have xubuntu on my netbook, it runs quite well
<Kilos-> needs nvidia-173 drivers installed
<theblazehen> Kilos, all my rendering is done in software.
<Squirm> which is a 1.6GHz Intel Atom and 2Gb RAM
<Squirm> 16mb of dedicated graphics(not sure about it though)
<theblazehen> Squirm, which model atom?
<Kilos-> so getting a dualcore cpu here is a waste
<theblazehen> Squirm, nvm.
<Squirm> theblazehen: N450
<theblazehen> Squirm, was wondering which drivers you used
<theblazehen> Squirm, Mine is N2600
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> I think my netbook is turning 3 in a few months
<theblazehen> Squirm, Lasts long :) acer aspire one by any chance?
<Squirm> the one and the same
<theblazehen> Awesome :)
<Squirm> in Red
<Squirm> well, maroony red
<theblazehen> Mine is black. The red doesen't look too bad either(saw someone using one)
<Squirm> I've even accidentally pulled it off my desk
<Squirm> while running
<theblazehen> plugged in?
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> and it's lasted another 2 years with no issues
<Squirm> same hdd
<superfly> I have a Toshiba nb505
<theblazehen> my brother dropped it off his bed while playing a game
<superfly> awesome piece of hardware
<Squirm> and netbooks are damn easy to open compared to a laptop
<theblazehen> Squirm, really? my old acer laptop was a lot easier 
<Squirm> I find laptop manufacturers put screws in funny places
<Squirm> you can't do that with a netbook
<Squirm> minimal screws anyway
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos-> hi superfly how do i get to see hidden files in /home
<Squirm> Kilos: I know in Gnome it's ctrl+h
<Kilos-> i installed thunar but home still opens same way
<superfly> Kilos-: Ctrl+.
<theblazehen> Kilos, in the tools menu
<superfly> (in Dolphin)
<Kilos-> ty superfly
<Squirm> thought it may be different in KDE
<Squirm> ls -a always works :)
<superfly> lemme just double-check that, I don't normally use Dolphin
<Squirm> I'll bbl. going to go have a few games of squash
<Squirm> then maybe a swim
<Kilos-> na it made it bigger
<superfly> Kilos-: it's Alt+.
<Kilos-> ty sir
<Kilos-> nope dont work
<Kilos-> what do you use in place of dolphin
<theblazehen> I use nautilus atm
<Kilos-> sorry didint see the .
<theblazehen> unity file manager
<superfly> Kilos-: did it work now?
<superfly> Kilos-: I use Krusader
<Kilos-> yes ty superfly
<Kilos-> alt+. works fine
<Kilos> stupid xchat alerts , must need gnome stuff installed
<Kilos> will stay on konversation
<Kilos> ty theblazehen thunar is much like nautilus methinks. easy to conf
<theblazehen> np
<Kilos> and i dont have to remember alt+. too
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> Yea:) shouldn't it keep the setting though?
<theblazehen> thunar does
<Kilos> no had to do it again
<theblazehen> that really sucks.
<Kilos> the one on unity doesnt remember either
<Kilos> on 10.10 it did
<Kilos> but with the option edit show hidden its not too bad
<theblazehen> I heard that ubuntu is removing features and that mint forked it and put the features back
<Kilos> or view
<Kilos> i forget now
<theblazehen> ok
<Kilos> maybe i must use my night surfer data to get the new kubuntu
<Kilos> if i can stay awake
<theblazehen> Eish.. Forgot you using 3G. that stuff is expensive
<theblazehen> sleep $seconds && wget $kubuntu_url
<Kilos> eek lotsa seconds till 11pm
<theblazehen> lol put in a big number then
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> so how about that mir then?
<Kilos> hi grantw
<Kilos> ohi nlsthzn
<Kilos> you see in mail there is a report for you
<nlsthzn> Not seen ... I suspect gmail is spamminating mail again :/
<superfly> ohi grantw, great to see you back in IRC after the Global Jam
<nlsthzn> ah, I see about the global jam uncle Kilos ... k got it
<Kilos> ah good
<Kilos> they worked hard that group
<inetpro> Kilos: how hard?
<Kilos> hard enough to double up my headache
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hmm..
<nlsthzn> well everyone is going to have to work much harder as it seems Ubuntu is doing everything anew now :)
<Kilos> will be easier if they just do lts releases methinks
<Kilos> i like their new idea
<Kilos> the 6 monthly bit is heavy and lotsa work
<nlsthzn> have you heard of mir uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> nope nlsthzn what is it
<nlsthzn> Canonical is working on their own display server to replace X ...
<nlsthzn> ditched wayland
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> x has been driving me mad here
<Kilos> xserver.xorg
<Tonberry_> x drives everyone mad
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> if i do apt-get dist-upgrade i cant boot to gui anymore
<nlsthzn> Well, all the geeks are at each others throats on IRC and the new place to flame G+ ... I guess it was time for the next holy war, it has been ages since unity...
<Kilos> then aptitude removes some packages with quantel in the package name but still no gui boot
<Kilos> quantal
<Kilos> where on irc nlsthzn
<Kilos> #ubuntu?
<nlsthzn> nope, there was  a big debate on the wayland channel... basically canonical said wayland can't do XYZ and the devs there is a bit miffed at this and have basically pointed out they can do that and more... just reading the news headlines myself... I am sure by next week nobody will know or care (so much)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> as long as ubuntu keeps working im happy
<Kilos> geeks seem to be highly strung peeps with short tempers
<Kilos> except for the fly
<Kilos> he has the patience of jobe
<Squirm> back
<Kilos> wb Squirm
<grantw> Hi superfly
<grantw> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: I think you're thinking of the wrong person, I'm most impatient
<Kilos> nope superfly you have helped me when i woulda said go back to school
<Kilos> and that guy that needed help and kept threatening to go back to ms you were such a gentleman
<Kilos> i woulda vloeked him
<Squirm> says the man who allows no bad language ;)
<grantw> i remember when i was starting out with Linux, i had to pay people for help :'(
<Kilos> lol i woulda vloeked him in nice language
<Kilos> diplomaticallt
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> sure
<Kilos> Maaz: diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<Squirm> grantw: I figured a lot out myself, with the basic workings of linux(gui etc.), then I found this place
<Squirm> and the Surrey LUG(UK)
<Kilos> aw grantwthat sucks
<grantw> yes, this is the best place, but back 10 yrs ago, I had little access to Internet
<Kilos> i tried #ubuntu and couldnt keep up then used the lists for help and the fly told me how to install xchat and come here
 * nlsthzn is the guy that went back to windows... well on the desktop at least... lappy still happy with the buntu
<Kilos> no nlsthznthere was an aggressive twit came here once
<Kilos> arrogant little dropping
<Squirm> nlsthzn: I also switched back
<Kilos> gave the fly many ugly words
<Squirm> maybe twice
<grantw> I've been using Linux on off for years, but recently switched a year ago to using it as my main desktop
<superfly> nlsthzn: I've been enjoying Steam on Linux :-)
<grantw> after seeing what the future of computing will be like, i.e. Apple and Windows 8, i think Linux is the only hope
<Squirm> grantw: I think I may have switched over maybe 4 years ago now
<Kilos> yeah
<Squirm> maybe 3
<nlsthzn> superfly, it is awesome it came out ... I have purchased several games specifically to support... but it just makes me want to break things when Unity and my graphics driver and games decide to go all ape and leave me having to restart... but oh well... all things will become better in time I guess
<inetpro> Kilos: konversation is still better than xchat
<inetpro> you're just used to xchat
 * Kilos has doubts about that
<Squirm> inetpro: that can't be true though. KDE is terrible in general
<Kilos> but it can bloep now so im happy
 * Squirm hides
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> konversation is actually the best irc client I ever used, in many ways
<Kilos> kde rocks Squirm
<inetpro> quassel just trumps it in one way only, client <-> server mode
<Squirm> I may look at quassel
<Squirm> I have AndroIRC on my cell, it's quite nice
<Kilos> if it was a bit more resource hungry i wouldnt even look at unity
<Squirm> found I don't really use it though
<Kilos> quassel is ok but got feeble sounds i cant hear from the kitchen
 * nlsthzn is thinking of trying 12.3 when it drops (openSUSE) ... there KDE implementation looks amazing... new theme and branding etc... very slick
<inetpro> nlsthzn: 12.3 ?
<nlsthzn> opensuse
<nlsthzn> inetpro, ... releasing in 7 days
<inetpro> nlsthzn: why 12.3 ?
<inetpro> it's 2013
<Squirm> or you could just use Mint MATE
<Squirm> linux has so many distros and gui that the arguments could go on forever
<nlsthzn> inetpro, openSUSE has there own numbering convention... AFAIK there is something like 3 releases in a cycle of 24 months... this is the third and last...
<nlsthzn> they are on a 8 month release cycle
<inetpro> Squirm: talking about diff, here's some more magic from climagic
<inetpro> diff <(grep = config.txt) <(grep = config.txt-new)
<Squirm> that looks like... and interesting command
<nlsthzn> good night all... yet another day shift for me coming up \o/
<Squirm> cheers nlsthzn 
<Squirm> lemme just log into my work machie and try it quick
<Kilos> night nlsthzn
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> Squirm: it just looks very confusing but isn't really
<Squirm> and doesn't work
<Squirm> :/
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Squirm> $ diff <(grep = support.csv.old) <(grep = support.csv)
<Squirm> returns no output
<Squirm> and there is a difference
<inetpro> Squirm: works for me
<Squirm> let me create files locally
<inetpro> Squirm: do you have equal signs in the file?
<Squirm> I doubt it, but it's a excel spreadsheet exported to csv.
<inetpro> the point is that you want to compare just the assignment lines of two config files that use = for value assignment
<inetpro> lekker confusing :-)
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight
<Squirm> I have 2 tezt files
<Squirm> night Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: waar gaan jy nou?
<Squirm> they both contain 1-6 on seperate lines
<inetpro> lekker slaap oom
<Squirm> diff outputs nothing
<Kilos> rus was n lang dag sonder krag tot na 1 uur
<inetpro> Squirm: take it a step at a time
<inetpro> does 'grep = support.csv.old' report anything?
<Squirm> no
<Kilos> if i cant sleep i might try install unity again on other drive
<inetpro> Squirm: exactly
<Squirm> inetpro: ok?
<inetpro> Squirm: does 'grep = config.txt-new' output anything?
<Squirm> no
<inetpro> so what are you even comparing?
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> I have two csv files
<inetpro> you want to compare just the lines containing the '=' character
<Squirm> when one csv file gets updated, I want it to display the differences between the two
<inetpro> well you can grep for anything else for that matter
<Squirm> this is easy and done with diff
<Squirm> what I now want to do
<Squirm> is work out whether a new line has been added to the document, or an exisitng line has been changed
<inetpro> Squirm: well with diff -u you can see either a - or a + 
<Squirm> a changed line has a - and a +
<inetpro> if a line was changed you will see a - and a +
<inetpro> if a line was added you will just see a +
<Squirm> so maybe I'll have to check if it's just a +, or if it has a - pair
<inetpro> if a line was just removed you will just see a -
<magespawn> evening all
<inetpro> good morning magespawn
<magespawn> just reading the conversation
<inetpro> Squirm: you can specify number of lines of context with -U
<inetpro> man diff
<magespawn> Squirm: do you have a droid phone?
<Squirm> magespawn: yep
<magespawn> there is also quasseldroid
<Squirm> [20:48:58] .:Squirm:. I may look at quassel
<Squirm> that's what I was getting at with that
<inetpro> Squirm: diff -U0 support.csv.old support.csv   ### display just the differences with no context
<Squirm> inetpro: an addition is still a difference 
<inetpro> sure
<Squirm> I want to know what is an addition and what is a modification
<Squirm> with the content
<Squirm> so I may have to programatically make it work, make it figure out the + and -
<magespawn> ahh just saw the AndroIrc comment 
<Squirm> magespawn: yeah, I never quite finished my thought with that one
<Symmetria> lol man this tv show has everything needed to make a successful show, sadly
<Symmetria> gratitious violence = check
<Symmetria> soft porn = check
<Symmetria> vague story line = check 
<Squirm> and what tv show might this be?
<Symmetria> banshee
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> looks interesting Symmetria 
<Squirm> will see the first 3 ep's
<Squirm> omg, I forgot I downloaded the new Californication last night
<Squirm> :/
<magespawn> http://www.humblebundle.com/ new one out
<Squirm> what is it?
<Symmetria> wtf is with mweb's crappy bandwidth tonight
<Symmetria> cant get more than like, 120k/second international 
 * Symmetria reroutes
<Squirm> DRM-free games
<Symmetria> set routing-options static route 0.0.0.0/0 next-hop 10.12.10.2; delete routing-options static route 0.0.0.0/0 next-hop 172.16.10.1; commit 
<Symmetria> ooops
<Symmetria> ignore that
<Squirm> hah
<Symmetria> lol stupid puppy wants to play, she keeps bringing her chew toys and dropping them on my feet then barking at me
<Symmetria> so I ignore her so she goes and gets the next toy
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> 10 for effor
<Squirm> t
<Squirm> 10 for ingenuity
<Symmetria> lol this banshee show is amusing, the violence is so over the top 
<Squirm> epic episode of californication
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-06
<Kilos> good morning superfly et al
<Kilos> hi jrgns
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm
<Kilos> oo i got konversation looking just like xchat
<Squirm> lol
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<Kilos> hi henkj
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> yo Vince-0
<Vince-0> Hi
<inetpro> good morning Kilos, Squirm, henkj, maiatoday, Vince-0 and all others
<Kilos> mmorning inetpro
<Kilos> hmm... stuttering today
<Kilos> inetpro: konversation is actually very nice. just more involved to setup
<Kilos> looks just like xchat now
<inetpro> Kilos: what is there to setup?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> well notifactions bloep and when to notify and lots more
<Kilos> and to show what you wanna see and where to see it
 * Kilos waits for ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: one thing I really enjoyed a lot in Konversation is the ability to insert a marker line
<inetpro> from the insert menu
<inetpro> or just Ctrl+R
<Kilos> oh yes thats same as xchat
<Kilos> when you on another window xchat marks it
<inetpro> so does quassel, but with konversation you can set an additional marker line
<Kilos> hey that ctrl+r is great too for when you gotta go do something and dont wanna scroll back forever
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> yip you are right konversation rocks too also as well
<Kilos> now all i need to know are the shortcut keys to open konsole/terminal thing
<Kilos> like ctrl+alt+t in gnome
<Kilos> i installed kde on my drive that crashed the other day
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<Kilos> lol you like the pro. morning at lunch time
<Kilos> also start work when others go home
<ThatGraemeGuy> my office hours are 09.30 'til 18.00, but i work whenever there's a need for work to be done ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> thankfully things generally run smoothly enough that its a rare occasion
<Kilos> good man
<inetpro> work, what is that?
<Kilos> lol see
<Kilos> what a twit
<inetpro> it's all just fun and games
<Kilos> he forgets 2 weeks back when his hardware crashed at work
<inetpro> work is more fun than fun
<Kilos> ill remind you of that when you complain again
<inetpro> me complain? never!
<Kilos> hey ThatGraemeGuywhere is that buddy of yours
<Kilos> ja ja
<Kilos> the server man
<inetpro> uh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no idea
<Kilos> jabroer he seems to be
<Kilos> or all servers crashed
<Kilos> i think peeps with slower pcs can try kubuntu-low-fat-settings , maybe it will go faster then
<magespawn>  good morning y'all
<Kilos> hi magespawn
<Kilos> oh magespawn i think it was you that said apt-get has supercow stuff other day when someone said something about aptitude
<Kilos> the supercow dont remove orphan packages but aptitude does
<Kilos> guess who has been reading the book
<Kilos> and methinks aptitude resolves conflicts well
<Kilos> i must ask that young girl if she uses aptitude
<magespawn> no not me Kilos but nice to know
<Kilos> pity they dont have the ubuntu book as a free download somewhere
<Kilos> lots of very useful info in there
<magespawn> i think there is a version somewhere
<Kilos> http://ostatic.com/blog/solid-ubuntu-book-available-as-a-free-download
<Kilos> great book but takes forever to read everything
<magespawn> bbl
<superfly> afternoon folks
<magespawn> hey hey wakey wakey
<Symmetria> gawd damn this is a beautiful product
<Symmetria> playing on an arbor system
<theblazehen> Symmetria, what is an arbor system?
<Symmetria> theblazehen
<Symmetria> sorry was afk
<Symmetria> arbor is a netflow platform
<magespawn> amazing i have just found out that to use a yahoo.com address with a email client you have to pay about $20 a year
<ThatGraemeGuy> whoa, is it suddenly 1997? :-/
<magespawn> you mean the cost, or that someone still wants a yahoo address?
<superfly> magespawn: that someone still wants a yahoo.com address
<superfly> like, "please fax this to us"
<superfly> Um, hi, 1995 called, they want their fax machine back.
<tonberry352_> customs...
<superfly> tonberry352_: almost any government department
<magespawn> hey a fairly big part of the income in my shop is from sending faxs
<tonberry352_> wonder how many millions it will cost to covert to email...
<Symmetria> heh for anyone who has network clue, and actually understands what they are looking at: http://www.alstonnetworks.net/presentations/as-path-report.pdf
<magespawn> people seem to thin that a scanned and emailed doc is not as secure as a fax
<Symmetria> thats about the most hardcore thing I have seen in a LONG time
<magespawn> i'll have a look anyway, then come and ask for an explination
<magespawn> Symmetria: okay looks like somebody had a lot more traffic coming in than going out
<Symmetria> magespawn thats normal, but ummm
<Symmetria> the point is I can track traffic now
<Symmetria> via a network path company to company
<magespawn> across the internet
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Symmetria> magespawn yeah
<magespawn> that is pretty neat
<Vince-0> what's going on in that as-path-report? Quite a bit of bandwidth 
<Symmetria> vince, its a look at traffic coming in via a specific path
<Symmetria> heh its been many years since I saw a piece of network tech
<Symmetria> that made me go "holy shit thats cool"
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/presentations/location-report.pdf
<Symmetria> check that shit out!
<Kilos> ai!
<jrgns> cheers all, enjoy the evening
<Kilos> so lekker when apt-get tells you "need to get 0B/300mB
<Kilos> inetpro: where are you?
<Kilos> why didnt you tell me
<Symmetria> holy crap, UJ does 600meg of youtube
<Symmetria> thats a lot of videos of cute cats
<Symmetria> ;p
<inetpro> Yikes!
 * inetpro wonders what caused the latest power failure in Pretoria
<inetpro> been down for more than an hour now
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe they need your power to give to Zim for a few hours :P
<inetpro> now who has the connections so we can find out what caused the power failure in the City of Tshwane?
<inetpro> and when it will be restored
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> still off inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> hectic
<Kilos> wassup magespawn
<Kilos> hi griffin_
<griffin_> Hi Kilos. Will be right back, just need to change connections\
<Kilos> i  think i have found the prob with 12.04 booting to blank screen or not booting to gui. remembered this avy after last install crashed again that 12.10 does the same thing on rebooting
<Kilos> took graphics card outa ians pc and tried 12.10 and it worked then installed 12.04 kde here again and all good so far
<griffin_> Steam and nvidia 304 drivers working
<magespawn> good stuff
<Kilos> nice write down what you did so you can help others
<griffin_> Aaa mmm eee ooo.... documentation you say\
<Kilos> yip so you dont forget when someone else asks what now
<griffin_> Will do so
<inetpro> damn!
<inetpro> how nice to know that nobody has yet reported any power failure in Pretoria
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> did you fone?
<Kilos> there is a number one fones and they try please explain
<Kilos> sometimes they ask for the pole number
 * inetpro just called the City of Tshwane power failure department 
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> hi smile4ever
<Kilos> wbb
<Squirm> Symmetria: banshee is weird
<Kilos-> ai!
<Squirm> lo
<Symmetria> Squirm haha
<Symmetria> its very wierd
<Symmetria> its full of gratitious violence and explicit sex though
<Symmetria> ;p
<smile4ever> hi Kilos- :)
<smile4ever> I don't think Mir will be better than Wayland
<smile4ever> ;)
<Kilos-> tumbleweed: can i bug you? how come i keep getting quantal xserver packages here on precise?
<tumbleweed> Kilos-: you must have added a quantal source to your apt
<Kilos-> xserver-xorg-quantal lts and others
<tumbleweed> Kilos-: pastebin apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-quantal
<tumbleweed> oh sorry
<tumbleweed> those are the quantal-backported-HWE stack
<tumbleweed> basically, quantal's kernel and X were backported to precise
<tumbleweed> so that hardware that wasn't supported by precise when it released can run precise
<Kilos-> oh my. every time i upgrade i can boot back in to gui
<Kilos-> had to install xorg now to get here and aoptitude keeps wanting to remove the quantal stuff
<Symmetria> heh I wanna understand what the hell people watch on youtube all day that it generates the kinda traffic it does
<Symmetria> I mean, 600meg of youtube to a university... wtf ;p
<Squirm> Symmetria: the series has that indeed
<Squirm> episode 2, with the Armish daughter :D
<magespawn> TV seems to be doing that a lot lately, how does it rate against Spartacus?
<Squirm> magespawn: haven't watched Spartacus
<magespawn> ah well i have not seen banshee
<magespawn> superfly: have you seen this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hipipal.qpyplus&hl=en
<magespawn> so looks like we are out of referemce points then
<magespawn> reference too
<magespawn> Kilos-: did you get the lonk i left for you?
<magespawn> s/lonk/link
<Kilos-> yes ty magespawn
<Kilos-> i have the hard copy
<magespawn> keen
<magespawn> useful for other  new peeps
<Kilos-> yeah its just to remember what all is in it, or even where to look for it again
<Kilos-> biiig bok
<Kilos-> book
<Kilos-> see it isnt me installing for the fun of it its crooked packages in the repo
<magespawn> right
<magespawn> if we can remember the link then people can get their own
<Kilos-> the link for the book
<Kilos-> ??
<Kilos-> thats easy
<Kilos-> ocan you give it to me again tomorrow please magespawn. i cant find it here
<Kilos-> lo Trix[a]r_za
<Kilos-> will save it with maaz
<magespawn> http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<magespawn> what is th command to save things with Maaz?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: help factoids
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Factoids are arbitrary pieces of information stored by a key. Factoids beginning with a command such as "<action>" or "<reply>" will supress the "name verb value" output. Search and replace functions won't use real regexs unless appended with the 'r' flag.
<Maaz> You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   search [for] [<limit>] [(facts|values) [containing]] (<pattern>|/<pattern>/[r]) [from <start>]
<Maaz>   literal <name> [( #<from number> | /<pattern>/[r] )]
<Maaz>   forget <name> [( #<number> | /<pattern>/[r] )]
<Maaz>   <name> is the same as <other name>
<Maaz>   <name> [( #<number> | /<pattern>/[r] )] += <suffix>
<Maaz>   <name> [( #<number> | /<pattern>/[r] )] ~= ( s/<regex>/<replacement>/[g][i][r] | y/<source>/<dest>/ )
<Maaz>   <factoid> [( #<number> | /<pattern>/[r] )]
<Maaz>   <name> (<verb>|=<verb>=) [also] <value>
<Maaz>   last set factoid
<tumbleweed> hrm, it's not obvious there
<tumbleweed> but foo is bar
<magespawn> sorry?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: people are crazy
<Maaz> tumbleweed: One learns a new thing every day
<tumbleweed> Maaz: people
<Maaz> tumbleweed: people are crazy
<tumbleweed> Maaz: forget people
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Sure
<magespawn> so then 
<magespawn> Maaz Ubuntu Manuals are http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<Maaz> magespawn: If you say so
<magespawn> Maaz Ubuntu Manuals
<Maaz> magespawn: Ubuntu Manuals are http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<smile4ever> Uitsaaines Live :) - www.uitsaaines.co.za
<magespawn> cool ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos-> magespawn:  you sure thats the same book?
<Kilos-> magespawn:  its maaz bla bla bla is <reply> link
<magespawn> no it is a link to site that allows a download of a basic manual for various ubuntu manuals
<Kilos-> ah
<Kilos-> where did you see that way of telling maaz to save the link
<magespawn> Getting started with Ubuntu 12.10 for eg, all the latest ones are there
<magespawn> from tumbleweed 
<Kilos-> i think i will go 12.10 next month
<Kilos-> this sukkeling is making me madder than i was born
<Kilos-> oh its "are"
<tumbleweed> any verb, really
<Kilos-> whew and i go the is <reply> route all the time
<tumbleweed> <reply> makes him not say "Ubuntu Manuals are"
<Kilos-> aha
<Kilos-> ty tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> Maaz: example is <reply>Hello there!
<Maaz> tumbleweed: I'll remember that
<tumbleweed> Maaz: example
<Maaz> Hello there!
<tumbleweed> Maaz: no, example is <reply>Hello there, $who!
<Maaz> tumbleweed: I'll remember that
<tumbleweed> Maaz: example
<Maaz> Hello there, tumbleweed!
<tumbleweed> Maaz: forget example
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Done
<smile4ever> doei! :D
<Kilos-> so tumbleweed do i have to lock my kernel and xthings so they dont upgrade to the quantal stuff and crash again?
<Kilos-> or can i remove the quantal stuff somehow
<tumbleweed> Kilos-: you wouldn't automatically use the quantal stack
<tumbleweed> you are only getting it because you installed from a 12.04.2 CD
<tumbleweed> how does it break things?
<Kilos-> i cant boot into gui
<Kilos-> when it upgrades
<Kilos-> i get update popups when there are and then it messes up after upgrading
<tumbleweed> what started this?
<tumbleweed> I thought you installed from CD recently?
<Kilos-> went recovery mode then from cli installed xorg to get going again
<Kilos-> yes today i installed
<tumbleweed> oh, so you have the quantal kernel with the precise X?
<tumbleweed> (that shtould work)
<Kilos-> just when everything is working lekker then its update time and crash
 * Kilos- cries
<Kilos-> at least kde is seeing my modem now
<magespawn> could you not lock the x packages and upgrade everything else?
<tumbleweed> no, generally you shouldn't hold any packages
<Kilos-> the only way i know how to lock is using synaptic
<tumbleweed> Kilos-: either go with the quantal packages for everything, or don't
<Kilos-> i didnt choose anything i let it choose what it wants
<tumbleweed> but it was fine from the CD?
<tumbleweed> it broke later?
<Kilos-> yes later
<Kilos-> first few times was when running apt-get dist-upgrade
<tumbleweed> can you pastebin your /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<Kilos-> now the update manager says some packages werent marked do you wanna mark them
<Kilos-> ok sec
<Kilos-> ai! how do i get to see /var/log/apt/history.log
<Kilos-> nano or kate?
<Kilos-> or cat or tail?
<Kilos-> im lost\
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> I laugh at kids on irc
<Squirm> kids being those spammer people who think they're wronged when they're not(it's just them)
<Squirm> Watch them spamming insults
<Kilos-> laugh later Squirm tell me how to see /var/log/apt/history.log
<Squirm> then being shutdown everytime from there on
<Kilos-> please
<Squirm> cat
<Kilos-> ty
<Squirm> cat is to just view
<Squirm> or
<Squirm> less is quite nice, you can scroll up/down
<Squirm> less /var/log/apt/history.log
<Squirm> in linux, 'less' is more and 'more' is less
<Squirm> :)
<Squirm> less has more features than more
<Squirm> I love it
<Squirm> I'm in such a good mood now
<magespawn> or open with text editor
<magespawn> Squirm: becuase of those spammy kids?
<Squirm> among other things
<Kilos-> whew its massive tumbleweed
<Kilos-> http://slexy.org/view/s2Zv95EBEa
<Squirm> last time I went on a proper date was a while back
<tumbleweed> Kilos-: so, when did it brak?
<Kilos-> this avy again
<Kilos-> just before i came back online again
<Kilos-> i treied to install nvidia-173-updates and it crashed
<tumbleweed> Kilos-: line 53 seems to be the thing that replaced your old stack with the new one
<tumbleweed> not sure what you did to amke it do that, though
<magespawn> well either way its cool
<Kilos-> oh there it said there are three updates not done yet
<Kilos-> the linux image and so on
<Kilos-> then it crashed as well
<Kilos-> ai!
<Squirm> Kilos-: and I haven't had a days issue with Mint ;)
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> now my boot screen is all black and white stripes
<Kilos-> dunno what happened there. nm just disappeared too
<Squirm> eish
<Kilos-> but came back after rebooting
<Kilos-> but something very wrong with graphics here
<Kilos-> maybe i must force fsck but dunno if thats gonna help even
<Kilos-> tumbleweed:  there it said there are three updates not done yet
<tumbleweed> Kilos-: which are?
<Kilos-> and it showed linux headers and 2 other linux packages
<Kilos-> then i couldnt boot after that
<Kilos-> linux headers and linux generic and one other i cant remember but also linux
<griffin_>  /exit
<Kilos-> i go try see if fsck fixes the prob otherwise ill install again
<Kilos-> night all sleep tight
<superfly> Maaz: tell nlsthzn http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2076672
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell nlsthzn on freenode
<zeref_debian> hmmmm
<zeref_debian> http://www.news24.com/SciTech/News/Linux-needs-a-second-look-review-20121025
<magespawn> superfly: did you the link i sent you earlier?
<superfly> magespawn: no, I see it now
<superfly> magespawn: nice! installing!
<magespawn> i have not had an in depth look yet
<Symmetria> http://www.fin24.com/Economy/The-real-cost-of-SAs-priciest-website-20130306
<Symmetria> hahahahahahahaha
<Symmetria> oh man Im so opening a BBEEE web firm
<Symmetria> ;p
<magespawn> Symmetria: the design companies site http://www.cherryonline.co/
<magespawn> nice to pocket
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos-> night magespawn
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-07
<Kilos-> hi superflyand others
<Kilos-> ai! why konversation leaves out the space after tab
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Kilos-: I know in xchat, you can set it
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> hiya Squirm quassel did the same thing
<Kilos-> there lotsa conf stuff. maybe ill find it
<Kilos-> i made a doff move last night. used 721m night surfer to get lubuntu 12.04. maybe i shoulda tried to get 12.10 going rather
<Kilos-> Squirm: have a look at k3b. im sure its even better than brasero, and if im not mad it writes a smaller iso to cd
<Kilos-> downloaded 721 in the iso and it shows the cd as 688m
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos-> morning inetpro , power on?
<Squirm> Kilos-: you have to remember the different ways to give size
<Squirm> kb, kB
<Squirm> big B little b
<Squirm> Bytes and bits
<Squirm> they're annoying :/
<Kilos-> no man the bit byte thing can never alter from 721mB to 688mb or vice versa
<Kilos-> oh you mean when in chat here
<Squirm> true
<Squirm> you're right
<Squirm> but I've seen that in Brasero too
<Kilos-> ive also tried to burn an iso to cd and brasero said the cd is too small and then i found a link online that said try k3b and it worked
<Kilos-> was a 733mB iso if im not mistaken
<Squirm> another convention people do
<Squirm> is they take it as 1000 instead of 1024
<Kilos-> i'm too doff to do that. i let the tools do their own thing
<Squirm> so 10mb in kb is 10*1024, but some people take it as 10*1000
<Squirm> meh
<Kilos-> aha
<Kilos-> hi henkj
<henkj> hi Kilos- 
<henkj> why the tail today?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> just saw it now
<henkj> :)
<Kilos> ty
<henkj> looked like you had an arrow in your nick, since my client wraps nicks in <>
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> oh i see konversation also wraps nicks like that
<superfly> Kilos: it's the difference between MB and MiB
<Kilos> oh superfly is MiB the 1024 one?
<superfly> I *think* so
<superfly> I can't remember
<Kilos> ive been wondering what the extra i was for
<Kilos> KiB too i think ive seen
<superfly> yup
<superfly> GiB, TiB, etc
<Kilos> weird, like saying ten rand can become ten randr so its worth R10.10
<Kilos> wonderful how stuff can be manipulated
<henkj> yes MB is the SI one so it's powers of ten, MiB is the binary one
<Kilos> i know the bits and bytes of many years ago. no one thought of TB and GB back then
<Kilos> when i bought a 4GB drive i said wow
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi vinnie
<Kilos> sorry Vinnie
<Kilos> can someone explain the global thing to me? like global away
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<Kilos> if im away im away not global nothing
<ThatGraemeGuy> in what context?
<Kilos> its a word used in the new world. global this and global that
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh! global just means "everywhere"
<ThatGraemeGuy> (that seems too simple, I think I'm missing the point)
<Kilos> i understand a global jam , to me thats when peeps from all over the world jam online kinda
<inetpro> Kilos: oh yes the power came on again at about 23:10
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> same time when you knocked off
<Kilos> took 45 mins to wget lubuntu 12.10
<Kilos> was poegaai by then
<Kilos> but burned the cd incase i had to reinstall this morning
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> amazing how it seems that our power failure of yesterday is one big mystery 
<Kilos> weird. coulda been a surge or something then the guy that resets it was home having supper then watched his favourite soapies  and a movie then went and flipped the circuit breaker back on
<inetpro> Kilos: exactly
<Kilos> time means nothing to some
<Kilos> and the stuff you jack im fine attitude
<Kilos> oops is stuff a swearword?
<Kilos> Squirm: will jump on me
<Vince-0> Heyo
<Vince-0> My friends call me Vin but you can call me Vincent
<inetpro> good morning Vin
<inetpro> Kilos: what's that about Jack?
<Kilos> thats the attitude inetpro
<Kilos> let them wait till it suits me
<Kilos> sorry Vincent
<Vince-0> Hey!
<Vince-0> Y'talkin to me
 * Squirm eyes Kilos 
 * Kilos ducks
<superfly> Vince-0: Yes. Yes I am. What are you going to do about it?
<superfly> Run away, it seems.
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos hides behind superfly
<Kilos> hiya Superhuman, all good with you?
<Superhuman> yeah, just fighting with git
<Vince-0> Lots of blog posts regarding Ubuntu community and Canonical recently!
<Vince-0> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=7670
<tumbleweed> yeah, the vUDS stirred up a lot
<Vince-0> also Mir, rolling releases, closed doors etc
<tumbleweed> what's interesting is that the doors weren't really any more closed than in the past
<tumbleweed> Mir was developed in secret, sure, but it's been announced now while it's still in early stages
<tumbleweed> dropping the non-LTS releases will probably happen, but hopefully we'll keep 13.04
<tumbleweed> the trouble with the closed doors thing, is I never know how much Canonical is going to push something, vs discuss it
<Vince-0> Do you feel discouraged as a result?
<tumbleweed> a little, but also excited
<tumbleweed> I've done more work on Ubuntu in the last week than teh last 3 months
<Vince-0> any reason?
<tumbleweed> communities *really* don't like change, so everyone (including me was quite upset at the idea of these big changes)
<tumbleweed> err should have closed that bracket sooner
<tumbleweed> but if we can figure out how to do this right, I'd *LOVE* to have Ubuntu on my phone :)
<Vince-0> yar me2
<Vince-0> it seems the only issue is that they - Canonical - are pretty bad at communicating change to make it easier
<Vince-0> for the community leaders to work with
<tumbleweed> it was way too last minute
<tumbleweed> but one also has a fine line to walk on
<tumbleweed> if you start discussion too early, you get bogged down in the dicsussion - you need to have something concrete to talk about (a proposal, or code)
<Vince-0> I guess any change rattles the cages
<Vince-0> some suggest a foundation to take care of the open community
<Vince-0> see the k/xubuntu post @ planet.ubuntu.com
<Symmetria> haha I just got asked on a mailing list how I got google to fix certain things and what the process was, I replied, the process officially is not one I follow, since those things are time consuming and generally arent effective, go to the source, contact the right people and let that be that
<Symmetria> ;p that made all the process people shout at me
<Vince-0> you got Google to fix certain things?
<Symmetria> heh Vince-0 v6 routing issues
<Symmetria> google, facebook, yahoo, and practically every other tech company, the processes to get shit fixed never work
<Symmetria> so you bypass the whole lot and go to the internal contacts, the engineers you know 
<Symmetria> and without fail that gets stuff fixed a lot faster
<Vince-0> ah yes,
<Vince-0> See! An Ubuntu foundation announced:
<Vince-0> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/UbuntuFoundation
<Vince-0> ow wait, I'm missing the point
<Symmetria> heh I always say to every network engineer who asks how I manage to get things done they fail to do, its NOT about what I know, its about the fact that I've spent years making sure I know *everyone*
<Symmetria> contacts work, process doesnt ;p
<tumbleweed> google has no process for support. it's pretty much "Contact a google engineer you know"
<tumbleweed> they have too many users to offer any other support
<Vince-0> yar
<tumbleweed> AFAIK they officially sanction the "contact an engineer you know" approach
<Symmetria> tumbleweed well, they do have a fairly decent ONC
<Symmetria> NOC
<Symmetria> and sometimes you will be told to log an official ticket through that
<Symmetria> but not all that often
<Symmetria> particularly on network issues
<inetpro> Google's account lockout processes suck big time
<inetpro> even after paying I didn't manage to get them to unlock my daughters account
<inetpro> they keep mailing I should add more info in the request
<inetpro> sad fact is that she only started using her account for G+ and simply forgot the password
<inetpro> crazy world we live in
<inetpro> Superhuman: Happy Birthday!
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> superfly: Happy Birthday!
<inetpro> tab completion fail
<superfly> inetpro: eh?
<superfly> Guest6251: you've come at a great time, we're talking about the future of Ubuntu
<superfly> what with recent announcements that Mark has made
<superfly> nutters
<inetpro> superfly: I like your cake
<inetpro> :-)
 * inetpro very hungry now
<superfly> it was OK
<Superhuman> happy bday superfly
<superfly> Superhuman: well, it's not mine, it's my company
<superfly> *company's
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> Happy birthdays in order
<Symmetria> haha man, someone just asked me for a cv for something
<Symmetria> I havent updated a CV in 10 years and I suck at writing shit about myself
<Squirm> Symmetria: http://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/en/documents/curriculum-vitae
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> makes a nice looking CV
<magespawn> Squirm: looks like a useful link ty
<Symmetria> lol I got the CV done, had to edit the old one, the problem is that my CV isn't exactly short
<Symmetria> and I had to go through it removing skill sets for technology no one has used in god knows how long
<Symmetria> ;p
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi theblazehen 
<Symmetria> heh managed to get my CV down to 10 pages long
<Symmetria> that makes it readable instead of the 22 pages it was ;p
<theblazehen> :)
 * Symmetria is pretty sure no one gives a crap about the fact that I can implement 384kbit x.21 circuits ;p
<theblazehen> that seems like a pretty cool thing to  be able to do. If you can also program COBOL i'm sure you can get hired
 * superfly can program in COBOL
<theblazehen> superfly, Wow 0_o
<magespawn> thats almost prehistory stuff that
<magespawn> superfly: you showing your age
<magespawn> is that not from vacuum tube days and steam power?
<magespawn> COBOL 2002 or the original?
<Kilos> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> im so sad
<Kilos> was up till early wgetting lubuntu 12.04 and it has the same curse
<Kilos> Trix[a]r_za: ping
<magespawn> curse? the screen probs?
<Kilos> no not seeing modem probs
<Kilos> and i dunno how to install sakis3g manually
<Kilos> i gave up the screen prob and got lubuntu for that drive
<magespawn> lets go see
<magespawn> did you download it from that link i sent you before?
<Kilos> its a tar.gz package 
<Kilos> yes ty
<magespawn> you have to extract that
<Kilos> yes and then
<Kilos> only once on kde did it give the option to run in terminal when right clicked
<magespawn> change the extracted file to an executable
<Kilos> how do you do that sir
<magespawn> did you change the file to an executable?
<magespawn> chmode +x file.name where file.name = the extracted file
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that but on this drive i have it that it can run from desktop
<Kilos> ah will save that to stick and take hither ty magespawn
<Kilos> chmore or chmod?
<magespawn> let us know if it works or if there are more probs
<magespawn> chmod
<Kilos> ty. will arrive on lubuntu if i get it going. but will be later. sheep fetch time and supper preps
<magespawn> cool
<Squirm> magespawn: that cv website is nice
<Symmetria> lol, new way to call my dog, haha, I bought this basketball, and haha, even if she's right on the other side of the house, if I bounce that ball even once, she hears it and comes flying to attack it
<magespawn> later all home time
<Trixar_za> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> hiya Trixar_za
<Trixar_za> Hey
<Kilos> i needed to know how to install your sakis package, but magespawntold me to extract and make it executable
<Kilos> stupid 12.04 even on lubuntu dont see modem
<Kilos> goog evening sir Vincent
<Kilos> good too
<Vince-0> G'eve 
<Trixar_za> Right click-->Extract Here should work
<Trixar_za> I think most Desktop environments has that function built in
<Kilos> the extracting aint the prob
<Kilos> its the installing
<Kilos> once on kde i right clicked the extracted file and it gave the option to run in terminal
<Kilos> but not on unity
<Kilos> i wish they would get connman into a .deb package
<Trixar_za> I think they have a launchpad repository for connman
<Trixar_za> As for sakis3g, if all else fails, run it in a terminal
<Kilos> oh ty i will check it out
<Kilos> ai! the thing wants to open with firefox installer
<Kilos> i dont even have firefox here
<Kilos> grrr
<ThatGraemeGuy> wow, where has the day gone? :-o
<Kilos> you been busy hey?
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> our meeting is on the 18th?
<Kilos> thats right
<kbmonkey> how are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty kbmonkey and you?
<Kilos> still fighting 12.04 in three flavours to see the 3g
<kbmonkey> well ty. my sakis3g is still working 
<Kilos> only worked out how to get it first time on kde
<Kilos> lol ive just asked the guys how to install sakis3g from the package
<Kilos> yo Cantide
<Cantide> hallo oom Kilos '-'/
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> nou eet ek aaneete <- correct?
<Cantide> aandeete *
 * Cantide scolds his d key
<Kilos> aandete
<Cantide> hah
<Cantide> Afrikaans is tricky
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I posted how to setup sakis3g if you need instructions?
<Kilos> maar dit proe net soos supper
<kbmonkey> hello Cantide 
<Kilos> yes please kbmonkey
<Kilos> post it inna email
<Kilos> or on my channel
<kbmonkey> Kilos, http://wiki.darknet.co.za/pmwiki.php/Posts/Sakis3gUsbModem
<Kilos> gracias
<kbmonkey> youre welcome
<Kilos> kbmonkey: the sakis site is down
<Kilos> for months now
<Kilos> dont you have Trixar_zas one?
<Cantide> i am quite interested in Mir
<Cantide> does anyone know more info? or have a link to more info?
<kbmonkey> i know it's down Kilos, on that wiki page it shows where to get it
<kbmonkey> what is Mir Cantide ?
<Cantide> new Ubuntu display server to replace X
<Cantide> apparently Wayland doesn't make the cut
<Cantide> so they're making their own
<Cantide> part of the convergence plan i think
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey
<Cantide> will be a while before it's rolled out though >.<
<Kilos> got it saved here
<Cantide> kbmonkey, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxNzg
<kbmonkey> so they are rewriting the wheel?
<kbmonkey> not that it's a bad thing long term, 
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i was looking forward to Wayland
<kbmonkey> but if someone needs help with it, they can't pull from the vast existing knowledge of Xorg
<Cantide> but maybe Mir will be great?
<Cantide> yeah
<kbmonkey> I assume it will support port forwarding too
 * Cantide shrugs
<Cantide> is that part of a display server's functionality?
<Cantide> i don't know much about it
<Cantide> but this seems to be big news
<kbmonkey> yes, it is a protocol that allows you to run applications remotely over ssh
<Cantide> yup
<kbmonkey> its what remote desktop works on, for example
<Cantide> i didn't know the display server handled that though
<Cantide> aah
<kbmonkey> see windows does not have that so remoting on windows sends video data (basically) 
<Cantide> well, i'm sure they can't omit functionality that users need
<kbmonkey> but with forwarding it sends the UI signals over tcp, very neat
<Cantide> nice :)
<Cantide> i mean, if they dumb down the OS for mobile, it will lose favour as a desktop OS
<kbmonkey> i'm sure they will think of everything :)
<Cantide> so i guess they won't do that
<Cantide> anyway, i think it's only intended to ship with 14.04 LTS
<Cantide> so it's still a while before we'll know the details
<Cantide> but i think they want to have it ready for mobile
<Cantide> I like the direction Ubuntu is taking though
<Cantide> just gotta put up with the bumps along the way
<kbmonkey> totally, I love how they are pushing new ideas
<kbmonkey> the Linux world needs that
<Cantide> yeah, watch the other OSes scramble to keep up, and steal ideas to stay relevant
<Vince-0> surp
<kbmonkey> yo yo
<kbmonkey> time for some chores
<kbmonkey> be back laters :]
<Cantide> see ya~
<Vince-0> bbl
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<Squirm> best
<Squirm> squash
<Squirm> ever
<kbmonkey> squash the veg?
<Squirm> squash the sport
<magespawn> evening all
<kbmonkey> evening magespawn 
<kbmonkey> ah good one Squirm 
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> I hear thunder
<Squirm> kbmonkey: very much so
<Squirm> I beat someone WAY better than me
<Symmetria> http://www.iol.co.za/news/africa/woman-killed-by-lion-while-having-sex-1.1482223
<Symmetria> hahahahahahaha
<zeref_debian> m
<inetpro> 07/03 18:18:20 <kbmonkey> totally, I love how they are pushing new ideas
 * inetpro agrees
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> any form of life is a good sign
<inetpro> oops... wrong channel
<smile4ever> inetpro: hehe. good night ;)
<inetpro> smile4ever: goeie nag meneer
<smile4ever> dankie inetpro :) jy ook
<kbmonkey> good evening inetpro 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: big storm in the news about Mir vs Wayland
<inetpro> always good to have those storms
<inetpro> somthing good will come from that for sure
<superfly> working again, ThatGraemeGuy?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hrmmmm nope, just got the laptop on
<ThatGraemeGuy> xchat opens automatically
 * ThatGraemeGuy waves
 * superfly just never leaves
<magespawn> good night all
<Vince-0> cya gnight
<Guest3437> hey how u doing 
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-08
<Kilos> greetings ubunteros and others
<Squirm> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> lubuntu running. after all the questions about installing sakis3g last night i installed lubuntu from scratch and it saw the modem this time so yay
<Kilos> nice and fast, but only 2 workspaces and sound to sort. pulseaudio prob methinks
<Kilos> ok music works
<Kilos> still no bloeps here but
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> morning  superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos 
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> hey superfly 
<superfly> ohiya Squirm
<jrgns> morning all
<Kilos> hi jrgns Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hii
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> happy Friday! :D
<Vince-0> Yay
<superfly> aloha latecomers!
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: not really
<Squirm> we had an epic storm last night
<Squirm> it was epic last night, but I haven't stopped today
<Squirm> dead managed switch
<Squirm> 6 dead computers
<Squirm> tested 3, turns out the motherboards are fried
 * Squirm wants to leave and go to sleep and it's only just past 10
<Squirm> oh wait, today has flown
<ThatGraemeGuy> ouch :(
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> inetpro, coffee time
<Kilos> Maaz,  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> this spammer is annoying me now :/
<superfly> Squirm: which one? there are many :-P
<nlsthzn> thanks for the link superfly , I had the rom on my S3 a few versions back... only reason i am now running stock is because all my hardware works kind of better (wifi, bluetooth etc.)...
<superfly> nlsthzn: that's why I gave you the link, I knew I'd get your opinion :-)
<superfly> nlsthzn: which build was that?
<nlsthzn> I believe the one that was based on the original JB when it came out... but around that time...
<nlsthzn> superfly, 
<nlsthzn> I can't say it was this rom that was not good on the phone, at that time I was jumping roms worse than distro's
<nlsthzn> but the CM based ROM's have some hardware issues with the S3... so it isn't 100% perfect (but stock android look and feel was sweet)
 * nlsthzn waits for an Ubuntu Touch ROM for the S3 that works well and has some more functionality (might happen...)
<Squirm> was about to pack up and go home for the weekend
<Squirm> but then the power came back up
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Cantide> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen Cantide sorry i was eating
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<inetpro> good evening
<theblazehen> hi inetpro 
<Cantide> hello '<
 * inetpro watching the Ubuntu TV discussion at #ubuntu-meeting
<Cantide> oh 'o'
<inetpro> Cantide: mhall119 basically just started with some background info
<inetpro> not much of a discussion yet
<Cantide> mhall119 is Michael Hall i'm guessing
<tumbleweed> yes
<Cantide> yeah... i'm about to go to sleep though :/
 * tumbleweed is also enjoying this
<tumbleweed> it would make a good blog post
<Cantide> even though i'd like to know more about Ubuntu TV
<tumbleweed> this is fairly enlightening (it fills in some gaps)
 * inetpro agrees with tumbleweed
<inetpro> very interesting stuff
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i will stick around a bit :)
<Cantide> could they kick mr_man / bobweaver?
<Cantide> he's interrupting mhall119 all the time :<
<inetpro> "spinning wheels in the mud just gets you more stuck"
<magespawn> 'he' is not lying
<magespawn> evening all
<inetpro> good evening magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn inetpro 
<Kilos> weed too
<magespawn> trying to het quasseldroid working on the new phone
<theblazehen> magespawn, advantages over androiIRC
<magespawn> it has the client and the core seperate
<magespawn> core runs on the server
<theblazehen> awesome
<inetpro> theblazehen: http://www.quassel-irc.org/
<magespawn> means i connect to the core and the core connects to the channels
<theblazehen> thanks. will check it out
<magespawn> quaseldroid not working so well on the galaxy pocket though
<theblazehen> magespawn, that sucks
<magespawn> sorry quasseldroid is the client side for android
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> nano /etc/mkinitcpio.conf
<theblazehen> oops wrong keypoard :p
<magespawn> not going to do much here
<theblazehen> right :/
<theblazehen> busy configuring network boot
<inetpro> magespawn: you got a galaxy pocket?
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> not sure why though. Everything i want to boot must boot wireless
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<inetpro> it's a very nice small phone but not for a geek like you
<theblazehen> night Kilos 
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<magespawn> night Kilos
<magespawn> inetpro have the n900 and a htc flyer, so do not really need, it was a contract renewal
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> magespawn: even superfly is on the S3 now
<magespawn> if i have that then i get a lot of cross over between devices
<inetpro> the n900 has had it's day
<Cantide> night night '-'//
<magespawn> it can still do things the s3 cannot
<theblazehen> magespawn, like?
<magespawn> audio/video out to a projector
<theblazehen> nice :)
<magespawn> integrated skype audio and video calling from the phone, no skype software
<theblazehen> nice :)
<magespawn> and besides i dropped this phone off a bakkie doing about 100kms and hour
<inetpro> magespawn: you really use that?
<magespawn> i do, but only on wifi or 3G
<magespawn> so a little limited out here
<magespawn> the s3 is an awesome phone but not really something i would use to its full extent right now
<inetpro> magespawn: with a USB to HDMI connector you can connect to any projector with an HDMI input
<magespawn> i tend to live in section of the world were most ppl go 'HDMI, whats that?' 
<theblazehen> magespawn, unfortunately yes :(
<magespawn> most of the equipment i come into contact with has rca though
<inetpro> magespawn: yikes!
<inetpro> even the Raspberry Pi connects to HDMI like that
<magespawn> ahh the price i pay for living a stress free life
<superfly> oh yeah, the N900 was the best phone ever
<superfly> I'm loving my S3, but honestly there are plenty of times I miss my N900
<superfly> though it is still lying here in my drawer
<magespawn> ah well, good night all
<inetpro> superfly: Samsung should build a S3 calibre phone with a keyboard like the N900
<superfly> inetpro: no, Samsung should build a N900 calibre phone that runs Android
<superfly> the N900 is a solid piece of phone
<superfly> as magespawn said, it withstands incredible abuse
<inetpro> but it needs the newer processor
<inetpro> high spec
<superfly> yeah, the better specs of course
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> beware on that S3
<Symmetria> the screens are fragile ;p
<Symmetria> very fragile 
 * inetpro still waiting for the Note II 
<inetpro> fp
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-09
<Kilos> hi superfly and aothers
<Kilos> yo theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi griffin_  simeon  
<griffin_> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> hi Kilos, griffin_ :)
<griffin_> Hi Cantide
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey kilos
<magespawn> Kilos: 
<magespawn> are you bloeping ye?
<magespawn> yet
<Kilos> lol i am running lubuntu here but it wasnt too lekker so installed mate on it and now its kiff
<Kilos> but it goes ploeng not bloep here on xchat
<Kilos> so much faster than kde and unity
<magespawn> mate is one of those that i have never tried
<Kilos> only kde install packages is quicker
<Kilos> makes your pc work like maverick
<Kilos> gnome2
<Kilos> only prob so far is when i go places >home it tries to open with vlc
<Kilos> maverick also did that long ago and i dunno how i fixed it
<Kilos> apart from removing vlc that is
<magespawn> i think that would be in the file or folder associations, right click then select the program you want to use to open that folder/file
<Cantide> Kilos, i bet Unity will be much lighter and faster in the future
<Cantide> because of the move away from Unity 3D
<Cantide> and the implementation of qt/qml + mir
<Cantide> but that's at least a year away i think :<
<magespawn> will be interesting to see
<Kilos> i hope so. because i can run 12.10 here now but dont fancy all the fading/shading of things, makes everything take so much longer to happen
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i'm all for lightweight above appearance
<Cantide> but looking good is sadly what draws people in
<Kilos> yeah snappy performance
<magespawn> here is another phone for the debate from last night http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_808_pureview-4577.php
<Kilos> eye candy is for peeps with good eyes and lotsa time
<magespawn> indeed Kilos
<Kilos> i prefer candy inna mouth
<Kilos> lubuntu was very nippy but i couldnt find my home folder with gui so thats why i installed mate
<magespawn> i used lubuntu once for a little
<Kilos> if it wasnt for nm i would used 12.04 kde and unity. i like both
<Kilos> might still install ubuntu-desktop here when new data goes in
<Kilos> been a bad 2 weeks data wise
<Kilos> and all because if the quantal packages in precise that my graphics card couldnt use
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> s/if/of
<nlsthzn> wwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!@@@@@@@@@@@@@@!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kilos> sjoe wassup nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you had triplets?
<nlsthzn> ah not much uncle Kilos ... just saw I have irc open and well... yes....
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you battling with irc? whew
<nlsthzn> no... not really... just being random
<Kilos> ah magespawn mate doesnt have bell.ogg in /usr/share/sounds/
<Kilos> it uses bell.oga
<Kilos> thats why no bloep
<Kilos> guys i did sudo chown miles:miles /usr/share/sounds/mate/default/alerts
<Kilos>  to get bell.ogg to there now to give it back to root do i just substitute root:root in place of miles:miles?
<magespawn> now that i am not sure
<Kilos> maybe one has to sudo -i first then chown from there to root, but im scared to play too much with chown
<Kilos> caused bad maracas once before
<Kilos> /usr/share/sounds/ belongs to root to start with methinks
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hey magespawn you arent running kde anywhere are you
<magespawn> i was, not anymore
<magespawn> Kilos: 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you shoulda tried konversation
<Kilos> methinks if anything is better than xchat , its konversation
<magespawn> kinda hooked on quassel
<Kilos> haha thats because you dont worry about bloep
<magespawn> and thats why you get a reply an hour later sometimes
<Kilos> and you use quassel from the hand toy too
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> ahh that is true, on the tablet i get noises, but i am using one of the cafe machines at the moment
<magespawn> off home, chat later
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, magespawn 
<nuvolari> and charl_ and kodez 
<charl_> hi nuvolari
<charl_> how goes it
<nuvolari> It goes well thanks! You?
<charl_> it's going very well
<charl_> just relaxing, had a busy week
<nuvolari> yeah, this week was weird, it had a long run up, and then all of a sudden friday passed
<kodez> gretings to you too nuvolari
<kodez> greetings everyone
<charl_> hi kodez
<charl_> i bought a massive bag of so-called "espresso beans" for 4 euro and am drinking it now
<charl_> it's surprisingly good just using it as filter coffee
<Kilos> hi nuvolari
<charl_> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi charl_
<charl_> how goes it
<Kilos> and kodeztoo hiya
<charl_> have any of you people ever tried to use rdesktop to windows server 2012?
<charl_> i discovered an interesting problem... by default there is a security option that's set and then you get a "connection reset by peer" error with rdesktop
<charl_> when you disable the security option it works perfectly without a flaw
<charl_> the weird thing is, the option is called "allow connections only from computers running remote desktop with network level auhtentication"
<charl_> network level authentication? and that causes a connection reset by peer? "interesting" stuff microsoft is up to
<charl_> it (obviously) works perfectly with the official remote desktop client in windows 7 though, even though the server is on a completely different network on the other side of the country
<charl_> :)
<nuvolari> ti oow ki=o-
<nuvolari> uhm...
<nuvolari> lol
<charl_> he?
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<charl_> lol
<nuvolari> right-hand-offset was wrong :P
<nuvolari> 1 position to the right
<charl_> your fingers were not correctly calibrated with the keyboard :)
<nuvolari> yeah
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> just call it a calibration error :P
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> I need a keyboard with more prominent home postion indicators
<Kilos> what was it supposed to be
<nuvolari> it was supposed to be 'hi oom kilos'
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl_> interesting, there are three linux distros that are officially supported on microsoft's azure platform
<charl_> http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/manage/linux/other-resources/endorsed-distributions/
<charl_> ubuntu, suse and centos
<inetpro> nuvolari: that should have been "jo pp, lo;pd"
<charl_> ironic to think this is after all the FUD they spread about linux 10 years ago
<inetpro> good afternoon
<charl_> hi inetpro
<inetpro> that ^^ is one key position to the right
<inetpro> magespawn: that is no "smart" phone
<inetpro> in fact very yuck if you ask me
<inetpro> Nokia 808 PureView pictures http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_808_pureview-pictures-4577.php
<Kilos> lo inetpro
<inetpro> aiho Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: why did you even try to play with the permissions of /usr/share/sounds/mate/default/alerts ?
<Kilos> to put bloep there
<Kilos> bell.ogg noy bell.oga
<Kilos> s/noy/not
<inetpro> and did it work?
<Kilos> i wish peeps would standardise
<Kilos> i dunno. im on kde now
<inetpro> I mean the bloep sound, did it work after you did that?
<Kilos> it didnt change from what it was even though i added bell.ogg
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> obviously!
<Kilos> but all sound files in there except bell.ogg are now locked
<inetpro> locked?
<Kilos> thats why i wanted to know must i chown it to root
<Kilos> ja man show locks there
<inetpro> you should have just left it as root
<Kilos> but at least bell.ogg is there
<inetpro> what's the point?
<Kilos> it wouldnt let me copy bell.ogg there man
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> it's in the mate folder
<Kilos> ek sukkel met jou partykeer
<inetpro> how do you expect xchat to magically know that it's there?
<Kilos> i tried to use the other sound option but didnt work
<Kilos> and i gave it the whole path
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> but then why copy it into that folder?
<inetpro> it could be anywhere
<Kilos> lol i tried telling it that too
<inetpro> like /home/miles/mybloepsound/bloep.ogg
<Kilos> tried while file was on desktop
<Kilos> but now im resting on kde again
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> anyway you kde peep for some reason my kde isnt installing with single click anymore
<Kilos> what did i do wrong
<Kilos> i spent many hours looking in settings but i cant find where
<Kilos> i might even trry konversation on mate and see later or morrow
<charl_> why would it make a difference which desktop you are running?
<Kilos> well quassel had no sound on unity remember so who knows
<charl_> ah i see
<charl_> yeah kde does a lot of "fancy" things but if it doesn't work on unity it probably won't work on any other gnome-based desktop
<Kilos> what you clever peeps can work out for me is
<inetpro> kde isnt installing with single click anymore?
<inetpro> what does that mean?
<Kilos> when you have a flashdisk in , you used to be able to right click format it and then name it lekker which the diskutility dont do
<Kilos> what inetpro?
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<inetpro> I have never installed kde with a single click
<Kilos> no man dodo
<Kilos> listen
<Kilos> if you have archives somewhere
<Kilos> you open it and it used to install with one click on the package
<Kilos> or actually open the installer with one click
<charl_> oh the graphical package management tool
<Kilos> yay at last
<inetpro> hmm...
<charl_> and one click is kde's default open with the mouse/touchpad
<charl_> just need to decipher the code :)
<Kilos> ya and i like it that way
<Kilos> dunno how it disappeared
<inetpro> Kilos: you like living on the edge
<charl_> mouse/touchpad options?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> it shows that
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: what file manager?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> i think i installed thunar thats why
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> forget why now
<Kilos> blame the young chick
<inetpro> what's wrong with dolphin?
<Kilos> something didnt work so she said install thunar
<Kilos> i forget what it was that didnt work now
<inetpro> dolphin is the default kde file manager 
<inetpro> it's nicely integrated with kde
<Kilos> yes but something didnt work with it
<inetpro> what is something?
<inetpro> how long is a peace of string?
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> cat had a wiz all over one of my laptop bags while a netbook was still in it :/ so now I am going to open it up and see if the damage is just superficical or deeper :/
<Kilos> scroll back a week or so
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i hate cats
<nlsthzn> +1
<Kilos> very allergic to them and their flees
<Kilos> only animal that kills for pleasure
<inetpro> Kilos: you would have to go back to dolphin and tell us the problem from there
<Kilos> ok lemme remove thunar
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> oh inetpro
<inetpro> no need to remove anything
<inetpro> did you remove dolphin?
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> press Alt+F2 and type dolphin
<inetpro> and press enter
<Kilos> before i forget again how can i open a konsole with keyboard
<inetpro> Alt+F2 konsole
<Kilos> ty it opened the thing here
<charl_> i normally use alt+f1 instead of alt+f2 because then you can use the up and down buttons to select the application in kde
<Kilos> but tell me the shortcut keys to open konsole
<charl_> i wonder why it doesn't work anymore, i thought it used to work with the alt+f2 launcher too
<charl_> but why do we even need two launchers in the first placew
<charl_> *place
<inetpro> charl_: up and down also works on Alt+F2
<charl_> weird, i tried it on kubuntu 12.10 and it didn't want to work for me
<Kilos> because dolphin didnt work with something cha
<charl_> i also used to think it worked fine though
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> didnt show hidden files i think
<Kilos> then the fly told me how
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ctrl+.
<inetpro> Kilos: just look through the menu options
<Kilos> for what?
<Kilos> i dont wanna go menu everytime i want to open a konsole
<inetpro> Kilos: for most things you would normally find stuff in there
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> it tells you the shortcuts
<Kilos> you so cheeky
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> where you see that
<inetpro> click on the little spanner on the right
<Kilos> show konsole in favourites but shortcuts
<inetpro> and if you don't find your shortcut you can see many more in configure shortcuts
<Kilos> where you see a spanner
<charl_> ah here is what i need to do: http://www.hanckmann.net/?q=kde4_and_the_windows_key
<inetpro> Kilos: in dolphin
<charl_> i love using the so-called "meta" key instead of alt+f1
<Kilos> oh not menu?
<inetpro> Kilos: they chose to put the menu inside a icon
<inetpro> to free up more screen space
<inetpro> that happened in the days when the netbooks came out
<inetpro> with small screens
<Kilos> you mean i gotta remap the konsole to a key?
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> hmm... you talking to me?
<inetpro> I'm still talking about dolphin and it's shortcuts
<Kilos> ai!
<charl_> i am surprised to see suse still existing as a company, but it seems like they are doing nothing outside of jumping on the "cloud" hype
<inetpro> Kilos: if you're inside dolphin you can press shift+f4 to launch konsole, but that is not a system wide shortcut
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> Kilos: what key did you use in unity to open the terminal?
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+t
<inetpro> hmm... Ctrl+Alt+T is already mapped to something else
<Kilos> what? something one uses?
<inetpro> in system settings you can create a new global shortcut
<inetpro> just have to find a key that is not used yet
<inetpro> a key combination
<nlsthzn> charl_, dunno about that about suse... all signals I am getting from peeps in openSUSE points to only good things...
<Kilos> where you see global shortcuts?
<inetpro> Kilos: System Settings | Shortcuts and Gestures | Custom Shortcuts | Edit | New | Global Shortcut | Command / URL
<inetpro> The shortcut 'Ctrl+Alt+T' conflicts with the following key combination:
<inetpro> Shortcut 'Ctrl+Alt+T' in Application synaptiks for action Touchpad on
<inetpro> set the key in the Trigger tab and set the command to konsole in the Action tab
<inetpro> and since you do not have a Touchpad you should not have the same problem as me
 * inetpro bbl
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> yo Vince-0
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi Vince-0
<Vince-0> manual updating Razr maxx to Android Jellybean
<Symmetria> heh, Im busy configuring painful traffic classification crap, what a mission
<charl_> traffic classification? for shaping or monitoring?
<Symmetria> monitoring
<Kilos> nlsthzn: you watching the stormers?
<charl_> ah, trying to stop people from pirating? :)
<nlsthzn> no uncle Kilos ... forgot they are playing :p
<Symmetria> nah, just to be able to se where stuff is coming from properly
<Kilos> just started nlsthzn
<charl_> brb, off to the shops...
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos ... pity bulls playing tomorrow morning 7 local time, just when I arrive at work :/
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> do ahabs follow rugby?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> or they do camel polo
<nlsthzn> football crazy
<nlsthzn> see the stormers starting well... or at least hearing it as the site I am using to watch is more like a slide show
<Symmetria> ARGH I hate regex
<Symmetria> set as-path INTERNATIONAL-ACADEMIC "^2018 36944 20965 .*" ; set as-path INTERNATIONAL-UBUNTUNET "^2018 36944$" ; set as-path NATIONAL-IS "^2018 3741 .*" ; set as-path NATIONAL-SAIX "^2018 5713 .*" ; set as-path TENET-ONLY "^2018$"
<Symmetria> ooops
<Symmetria> stupid cut and paste
<nlsthzn> lol
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> himage
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> magespawn: too
<Kilos> good game hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> seems so, I am reading it online so not that epic for me uncle Kilos :p
<Kilos> aw shame. 28 mins to first scrum
<nlsthzn> wow
<nlsthzn> guess the stormers still scarred cause the bulls out scrummed them in their last clash :p
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> heh neat, I now have communities in place so I can identify traffic from a whole number of sources via netflow
<magespawn> can you show us?
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Symmetria> heh magespawn can show you what I did sure
<magespawn> can you show us the traffic?
<Symmetria> heh once Ive applied the rules to the arbor that might be possible :) 
<Symmetria> http://www.inetpro.org/pastebin/ad7bc84a6980467a98fa1d58759ecb19
<Symmetria> heh, thats the actual classification config 
<Symmetria> what amazes me is that I apply that against half a million routes and it applies and tags in under a second
<Symmetria> and even analyzing the traffic ad sending the netflow records at hundreds of megs a second is still only running at 8% cpu
<magespawn> you don't actually get all the traffic, you just sniff it?
<Kilos> inetpro: ty very much that shortcut for console works kiff
<Kilos> that will save me a second every time i need one
<Symmetria> magespawn don't even sniff it, the router sends netflow recods
<Symmetria> to the netflow collector
<Symmetria> so basically, as the traffic passes through the router, it tells the netflow collector "I just had a packet coming in from this interface, destined to this interface, with a source address of X and a destination address of Y and here are all the other relevant details about that flow"
<magespawn> ahh right i understand
<Symmetria> then the collector correlates it all against the bgp and gives you stats 
<magespawn> can you see what is in the traffic exactly?
<Symmetria> no, we're only looking at routing, ip, tcp/udp/icmp headers, payload is never looked at
<Symmetria> but obviously if we were to see something funny in the netflow, the facility to look at the payload via other means is there
<Symmetria> (well, on future packets)
<Symmetria> because on a juniper router you can effectively tcpdump if you choose to
<magespawn> so anyone who can access the router could do that?
<charl_> i absolutely hate answering machines
<charl_> either pick up the phone or give me an email address
<magespawn> ringing phones are a personal bugbear
<charl_> yeah i hate bears that bug me
<charl_> i also hate ringing phones that bug me
<Symmetria> magespawn anyone who has access to the router with the relevant permissions could dump the traffic yes
<Symmetria> which is why we're so careful with who has access and what permissions they have on the routers
<charl_> the thing that bugs me the most though is when bugs bug me... but i am a programmer so that is a problem i have to deal with
<Symmetria> heh, the routers log every command issued to them against whoever typed it, and we can restrict right down to command level who has access to execute what commands
<magespawn> can you clear the logs?
<nuvolari> \o/
 * nuvolari declares a silent victory
<Symmetria> magespawn no one can clear those logs unless they have access to the db server, and the backup db server, and if they did, it would be visible, I modified the tacacs code to sequence every command executed
<Symmetria> so delete a log line outta the db and you're gonna know someone fucked with the logs 
<nuvolari> or messed around
<magespawn> right so if someone makes a mess of things either on purpose or by mistake you can track it
<Symmetria> yeah
<charl_> sounds like audit logging on a database
<charl_> i like it
<charl_> log all the mutations
<Symmetria> the idea is that NO ONE issues a command to a router or switch that we can't see and react to 
<Symmetria> charl_ basically yes
<Symmetria> it allows us to see if anyone violates change control etc
<charl_> the biggest question is though... are the logs properly monitored
<charl_> cause it's one thing to have logs and it's another thing to actually do stuff with them
<magespawn> how would you monitor them?
<Symmetria> and if it loses communication to the authentication server, it won't let ANYONE execute commands unless you have the password to the local account, and no one has that, its long, randomly generated and escrowed
<inetpro> Kilos: it's a pleasure
<Symmetria> charl, heh, they are monitored, it emails them to a select group of people every 6 hours (any commands issued in the last 6 hours)
<charl_> ah ok that's pretty good :)
<Kilos> so lekker when things are standardised. then you dont have to think so much when on another os
<charl_> inetpro: is that your site? inetpro.org?
<magespawn> bbl later dinner time 
<inetpro> charl_: yes
<charl_> inetpro: very nice
<inetpro> oh then again, no
<inetpro> charl_: no
<inetpro> :-)
<charl_> ?? :)
<inetpro> they stole my name
<charl_> oh lol
<Symmetria> heh, charl, I saw the most freakish hack the other day that was positively scary
<Symmetria> I watched a guy man in the middle all the https on a network and strip out the https
<Symmetria> and capture a ton of usernames and passwords etc in a test
<inetpro> charl_: I had nothing to do with it
<Symmetria> heh, the guy arp spoofed a gateway, so traffic came to his machine instead of via the router, then forwarded all the traffic through his machine, if he saw web traffic on port 80, he watched for https redirects, then stripped them out and forced https requests to become http requests 
<Symmetria> and since most sites listen on both and hten just redirect to https to force https 
<Symmetria> it meant that if you access *directly* via the http, the https disappears and you get it in clear text
<Symmetria> scarily enough, it worked against all the south african banks
<Symmetria> works against yahoo as well 
<charl_> although i've heard of these attacks many times before, i've never actually witnessed it myself
<charl_> that is extremely dangerous because most users don't watch out for it in their browsers
<charl_> it would essentially work against all sites and the only way to defend against it is to double check that you are in fact using https
<charl_> i try to remember to always do it myself but i'm sure i forget sometimes
<Symmetria> heh, we're turning off port 80 on a lot of sensitive machines now
<charl_> maybe i do it subconciously though, check for the green thing in the address bar
<Kilos> what is the diffs guys
<Symmetria> put a redirect machine that redirects to https on the https server but the actual content is simply not available via port 80
<Kilos> whats the https?
<charl_> Kilos: http is plain text and https is http over ssl
<charl_> Kilos: in other words, it's encrypted end-to-end
<Kilos> more secure?
<Kilos> ty
<charl_> yes very much more secure :)
<Symmetria> kilos can't be sniffed for passwords etc
<charl_> if it's used properly
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> that's what it mostly comes down to indeed
<Symmetria> charl lol, the more scary hack is a bgp hack I saw where its possible to redirect traffic for any subnet on the internet via your own router 
<charl_> although it keeps anything secure you want to be secure
<Symmetria> and do it invisibly
<nuvolari> anyone with google app engine experience around?
<charl_> yes i've heard of that also, where a lot of traffic was being redirected through china for a short while
<charl_> there were a lot of questions surrounding it
<charl_> was it done by accident or was it on purpose?
<Symmetria> heh, by inserting hijack bgp routes and then inserting as paths to stop those routes ending up where you don't want them (to keep traffic flowing), and then screwing with packet ttl's to stop traceroutes showing things
<charl_> wow, even going as far as manipulating the ttls, that's impressive
<charl_> that's crazy scary actually, i never thought of that
<charl_> inserting bgp routes... that's one thing
<charl_> but manipulating the traceroutes... that's plain evil
<Symmetria> lol hop hiding in traceroutes is pretty common practice in mpls networks
<Symmetria> but doing it as a hack, yes thats evil
<charl_> ah, never thought of that, but i have seen some traceroutes that don't look correct
<Symmetria> charl heh, ciscos and junipers and most other mpls capable routers
<Symmetria> have a command that says "do not decrement the ttl on packets being mpls switched through this router"
<charl_> interesting, very interesting
<Symmetria> an the moment you don't decrement the ttl, the router disappears outta the traceroute
<charl_> oh yes, i remember it now
<charl_> of course
<Symmetria> when I was at TENET most of their routers ran in that config
<charl_> i thought there was a way to do it on linux routers too
<Symmetria> doesnt look like they are doing it anymore
<charl_> that can confuse stuff though, if you don't know and can't determine how traffic is flowing
<Symmetria> charl there probably is, you can manually manipulate ttl with firewall rules 
<charl_> makes it hard to debug problems right?
<Symmetria> charl you can define certain subnets that it will do the decrement for
<Symmetria> so, if you're on the router itself or on the network, you see the traceroutes
<charl_> i guess it has some security benefits
<Symmetria> but if you're external you don't 
<charl_> if you don't know the ip addresses of routers it makes it harder to target them
<charl_> security by obscurity
<Symmetria> its not just about targetting them, it stops people mapping all your network paths
<charl_> but why would that be a bad thing?
<Symmetria> heh, because if someone has a complete map of your network paths, planning evil ddos attacks is a lot easier
<charl_> ah i see now
<charl_> there is also another problem this creates... it means traffic can travel in circles if the routers have bad routing tables ?
<charl_> if the ttls don't get decremented the packets don't time out
<Symmetria> well, most routers have serious protections against that
<Symmetria> route loops like that in mpls can be identified through the mpls labels
<charl_> ah, i guess if it's inside a certain network segment there are enough ways to counter that
<Symmetria> we actually forced that to happen on certain links in the past to attempt to test traffic capacity on circuits
<charl_> hahaha, good idea
<Symmetria> easiest way to test traffic capacity on an interface or a circuit, force a layer 3 loop
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl_> brilliant
<charl_> no need to generate tons of bogus traffic
<charl_> just keep circling the same bogus traffic over and over ;)
<Symmetria> lol, generate 10meg, force the loop *with* ttl decrement, set the ttl to 255, and you're suddenly generating 2.5 gig of traffic
<charl_> hahahaha!
<charl_> crude but effective :)
<Symmetria> charl, its not that much different to how the original ddos attacks in the 90s worked
<Symmetria> before they got rid of ip directed broadcast
<Symmetria> way back when, you could ping a network broadcast address over the internet
<Symmetria> and it would broadcast the packet to everything behind the subnet
<charl_> oh yes i remember that
<Symmetria> so the easiest way to ddos someone, was to spoof ping packets from that person to all the broadcast addresses
<charl_> almost forgot about it
<Symmetria> and it resulted in massive amplification and goodbye target
<Symmetria> scary thing is, there are STILL people that have amplifiers open like that
<Symmetria> heh charl: ping 212.217.118.0
<Symmetria> you'll see what I mean
<charl_> hmmm
<charl_> ancient networks
<charl_> weird
<Symmetria> heh I once wrote a tool
<Symmetria> that scanned for those things
<Symmetria> using the bgp tables as a scan database
<charl_> ah yeah why not
<charl_> convenient
<charl_> then you can limit the scan based on your own criteria
<Symmetria> brb, supper
<charl_> same here, bbl
<magespawn> some interesting chat there
<charl_> k back
<charl_> magespawn: very much so!
<charl_> i am busy playing with ubuntu on an azure cloud in amsterdam
<magespawn> i tried pinging that address, got nothing back
<charl_> me neither, i also got no response
<magespawn> who does azure?
<charl_> it actually uses http://azure.archive.ubuntu.com as the mirror
<charl_> no idea right :)
<charl_> oh you mean microsoft? or that nobody actually uses it? :)
<charl_> look at this crazy traceroute http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599458/
<magespawn> i thougt is was microsoft
<magespawn> charl_:  why is that crazy?
<charl_> there are a bunch of 10.x addresses that show up in the traceroute
<charl_> i guess it's possible but i haven't seen that in a long time
<magespawn> shall we do a compare from here?
<charl_> yeah sure why not
<charl_> all on microsoft's end
<magespawn> brb
<charl_> sounds to me like an anycast story
<charl_> or multi-homed
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> not necessarily at all
<Symmetria> entirely possibl that people are using rfc1918 space on their routers 
<Symmetria> to prevent attacks on them etc
<Symmetria> I don't like it, but I know a number of people who do it
<charl_> ah ok
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s21ixwrZ1M
<magespawn> that is traceroute to the name
<charl_> from my cable connection: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599501/
<charl_> interesting, you seem to end up in london
<Symmetria> wow thats some horrible latency magespawn
<charl_> ooh! yes
<magespawn> and the second is to the ip address http://slexy.org/view/s253unYSe4
<Symmetria> *HRM* you're behind as9143?
<Symmetria> interesting
<magespawn> wireless to the tablet and vodacom 3g from there
<Symmetria> heh, ubuntunet should peer ziggo
<Symmetria> I see traffic even to/from ufs to ziggo 
<charl_> ziggo is a major cable provider in NL
<charl_> nothing too unusual about it i think
<magespawn> it seems as though 212.217.118.0 is in morocco
<Symmetria> charl heh, whats unusual is that ziggo is on amsix
<charl_> but yes, as9143.net is ziggo's network
<Symmetria> and we're not seeing them via amsix
<Symmetria> but via init7
<charl_> ah, i see
<Symmetria> which means either they are closing their peering policy or no one bothered to ask them for peering
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl_> weird
<Symmetria> aahh
<Symmetria> their peering policy is stated as selective
<charl_> that sucks
<Kilos> please explain what is peering
<charl_> i am a supporter of open peering
<Symmetria> heavy eyeball 
<charl_> Kilos: different isp's talking to each other basically
<charl_> the networks i mean
<Symmetria> heh kilos peering = direct connections between isps either on a settlement free or a settlement basis
<Symmetria> umm wait I got a presentation I did on peering a while back 
<Kilos> ah ty i asked maaz  but he gave other stuff
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/presentations/peering-dar-es-salaam-2012.ppt
<Kilos> mail it please Symmetria
<Symmetria> there ya go :)
<Kilos> ai
<charl_> ppt? :(
<Kilos> ty
<Symmetria> charl, heh, you distribute via the format that the majority of your audience can easily access
<charl_> :)
<charl_> no problem, i got libreoffice to take care of it :)
<Symmetria> ;p and as for slide creation, powerpoint still does a damn good job
<Kilos> ah ty Symmetria thats a good way of getting info
<charl_> it's true, powerpoint isn't bad
<charl_> i used to hate openoffice for presentations
<charl_> i used to use kpresent
<charl_> but i haven't given a talk in yers
<charl_> *years
<Symmetria> heh charl, there are still a few areas where the fact is, windows/osx software has anything opensource beaten dead to rights
<charl_> kpresenter, excuse me, been so long i can't even remember the name anymore
<Symmetria> I mean, there is *NO* realistic competition for video editing in the linux world
<charl_> can't say i have any experience with that myself
<Symmetria> premier pro/after effects are years and years ahead of anything opensource
<charl_> video editing i mean
<Symmetria> and I hate to say it, photoshop cs6 is years ahead of anything linux has as well :)
<charl_> i always use the gimp but the type of image/photo editing i do is extremely basic
<Symmetria> yeah gimp is good for basic editing
<charl_> the gimp gives me everything i need, i just find it really user unfriendly
<Symmetria> but if you're gonna get heavily advanced 
<Symmetria> photoshop will kick its ass
<charl_> i always end up having to google to find out how to do simple things
<charl_> but once you get used to it, you can do all the basics fairly quickly and smoothly
<Symmetria> heh, I do a lot of video editing, and if you think gimp is hard to use, wait till you try and learn how to use ANY non-linear video editor
<Symmetria> those things are *complicated*
<Symmetria> but you can do some pretty amazing things 
<charl_> i guess it's something that i won't be doing anytime soon :)
<charl_> it's funny because i do a lot of stuff on computers that most people would consider to be fairly advanced
<charl_> and yet, i can't even properly use microsoft word
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/motion-test-3.mp4
<Symmetria> lol
<charl_> end up having to ask my colleagues for help
<Symmetria> that was edited with after effects
<Symmetria> stabilized and edited
<Kilos> ty Symmetria  now i savvy peering a bit better too
<Symmetria> lol its actually amazing how well that stabilizer worked considering that was shot on a dash mounted handcam
<charl_> Symmetria i swear you drive so fast i thought you were in germany :)
<charl_> just kidding
<Symmetria> charl hahaha NO ONE drives as fast as in motion-test-3
<charl_> :D
<Symmetria> thats been edited ;p its an effective speed in that video of 900kph 
<charl_> your car would just take off from the road and start flying through the air !
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/motion-test-2.mp4 <=== thats the original doing 170kph ;p
<Symmetria> heh, still reasonably fast, but no where like the -3 ;p
<charl_> ah much better
<charl_> that looks more normal
<Symmetria> haha, charl yeah, but it doesnt LOOK like 170kph 
<Symmetria> and its more fun if it actually looks like you're moving
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl_> that's true, 170 is still fairly fast
<Symmetria> lol, I should do a real one at top speed
<magespawn> Symmetria: have tried a gopro?
<Symmetria> to see what it looks like
<charl_> i saw a video recently of someone in germany driving at 180 but it looked fairly peaceful
<charl_> (that's legal in germany btw)
<charl_> i don't think that's legal in NL :)
<Symmetria> magespawn nah, that was a panasonic h700 
<charl_> or most of the rest of the world for that matter
<Symmetria> haha charl if I did a video at top speed and got busted making it
<Symmetria> I'd be spending a long time in jail ;p
<charl_> don't do it!
<charl_> :)
<Symmetria> haha, I've taken my car to its top speed only once
<Symmetria> and only for about 30 seconds before I got freaked out and slowed the hell down
<magespawn> gopro are awesome little cameras
<Symmetria> top gps speed I ever hit = 304kph 
<magespawn> you could mount them on the outside of the car
<charl_> wow f*** !
<charl_> i can't imagine driving like that
<charl_> i think the fastest i have ever done was like 180
<Symmetria> ahah charl I have the car for it
<charl_> that's true, a good car makes a difference
<Symmetria> I've done bloemfontein in 4 hours and 3 minutes from east london
<Symmetria> thats an *AVERAGE* of 143 or something
<charl_> oh that's not so bad
<Symmetria> and holding that kinda average over that distance, you're flying
<charl_> i mean not so fast, i could do that too
<Symmetria> charl, you gotta be kidding me, to average 143 
<Symmetria> you gotta be crusing 240+
<charl_> oh wait to average, i see what you mean now
<charl_> ouch :)
<Symmetria> 550 kilometers in 4 hours is... fast
<magespawn> work out what the top end is if the ave is 143
<charl_> no kidding
<Symmetria> lol, I was in a hurry
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl_> no bulls*** :)
<magespawn> next time do gps logging to see the speed at different points
<Symmetria> lol when my new car arrives we'll see if I can do sub 4 hours
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl_> phew, ok, just keep safe !
<charl_> i need to go watch a movie, bbl
<Symmetria> live fast, die young, make a good looking corpse
<Symmetria> and in my case, the latter is not possible
<charl_> :D
<Symmetria> so I'll just go with 2 outta 3 aint bad ;p
<charl_> lol!!!
<magespawn> the problem is not the car, it is the roads and the other cars
<Symmetria> magespawn yeah but that particular road is *awesome*
<Symmetria> and there are virtually no other cars on it at the time I drive ;p
<Symmetria> *lol* the other day I drove up to bloemfontein, and the entire way from east london to reddersburg (400 kilometers)
<Symmetria> I passed a total of 3 cars
<Symmetria> absolutely NOTHING out there after midnight, no trucks, no cars, no bugger all
<Symmetria> lol the road between mariantal and the .za border had more traffic on it than that ;p
<magespawn> up in the northern cape they have that road they do the test drives on
<Symmetria> kilos lemme know if you got any questions about that preso btw
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, I took my car round kyalami
<Symmetria> that was fun
<Kilos> well explained metrhinks
<Symmetria> but lol, when you wanna take the car on the track, you first gotta phone the insurance company and tell em you doing it
<Symmetria> and they charge you a day racing rate
<Symmetria> and that rate is... horrific ;p
<magespawn> track days are fun, did a couple sponsered by bmw, audi etc
<Symmetria> lol, not to mention that I ate through an entire set of tires in a day on the track and haha, can't do that often, because that = insanely expensive
<Symmetria> magespawn lol, its a lot of fun, but the bill for a few set of tyres at 23 grand after the day is done isn't
<Kilos> eeek
<Symmetria> few/new
<magespawn> i did not drive my own car, so that was good
<Symmetria> lol, did they teach you how to powerslide etc?
<Symmetria> thats where you really chew tyres 
<Symmetria> and where you are most likely to screw up and write off a car if you get it wrong ;p
<Symmetria> I've come pretty damn close to rolling a coupla cars sliding through corners on tracks 
<Symmetria> but so far, I've only ever written off one car, and haha, that was because I was told it wasn't gonna happen when they were testing the car out at bmw roslyn
<Symmetria> (rolled a bmw 650 on the skid pan at rosslyn)
<Symmetria> lol, it was not an easy thing to accomplish
<Kilos> inetpro: i love ctrl+r
<Kilos> will need to work that into xchat sometime
<Kilos> or gnome
<magespawn> no they taught racing around the track
<Symmetria> lol yeah but if you aint sliding at certain points your time is gonna suffer
<magespawn> true but it was very controlled stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: eventually
<inetpro> Kilos: now please stop formatting and re-installing
<Kilos> lol man its not by choice
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i didnt put quantal packages into precise 
<Kilos> and who would suspect hardware on a working pc to crash with an update
<Kilos> i must say ai! not you
<Kilos> twit
<magespawn> superfly how did you get your contacts off the n900?
<superfly> magespawn: exported to a file, then imported on S3
<superfly> IIRC
<magespawn> ahh right was hoping i could do it enmasse via bllue tooth or something
<superfly> magespawn: no, mine exported to a bunch of files, and then I was able to import all the files in one shot
<magespawn> yup at least it is better that transfering one by one
<magespawn> later all
<charl_> nn magespawn
<charl_> nn all
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<nuvolari> bloep
<nuvolari> oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> slaap oom al?
<Kilos> nee 
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> nou hoekom nie?
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> te moeg om te dink hoekom
<nuvolari> lol nee vra maar net oom
<nuvolari> ek sien waar staan die tyd
<Kilos> ek probeer sien of ek 11 uur kan maak om updates vir lubuntu+mate te kry
<Kilos> nuvolari: wat gebruik jy nou?
<Symmetria> haha man my dog is camera shy I swear it, you point a camera or a cellphone at her to take video and she refuses to look at it and will start barking at you
<Symmetria> its very funny
<Kilos> hehe you let that dog rule you
<inetpro> Kilos: dis nog lank voor 23:00
<Kilos> im sure if you ask her who is the boss she will bark "well me of course
<Kilos> 1huur 15 minute inetpro
<Kilos> moet maar wag en nag brande plank ryer data gebruik
<Kilos> brander
<Symmetria> hahaha kilos
<Symmetria> she knows full well she's the boss
<Symmetria> she's like any other female on the planet 
<Kilos> haha i thought so
<Symmetria> "pay attention to me or Im gonna make your life miserable"
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> haha she's like a rebellious female teenager crossed with a very willful 3 year old ;p
<Symmetria> trying to get her to go to bed at night is a nightmare haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> but I adore her so its ok :)
<Symmetria> hahha she's trying to climb on my lap now and dammit she weights 32 kgs
<Kilos> hi theblazehen Guest69076
<Guest69076> Hey :)
<theblazehen> hi Kilos Guest69076 is a new dude :)
<theblazehen> helped him install arch
<Guest69076> Yep :D
<Kilos> can arch do xchat
<theblazehen> yep. pacman -S xchat
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za guest
<theblazehen> Kilos, he dual boots ubuntu too
<Kilos> now get xchat and sort a nick out
<Guest69076> thanks :P Still so new to this :P
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> unity?
<theblazehen> yep
<Kilos> well keep helping him theblazehen
<Kilos> arch and ubuntu is good
<theblazehen> sure :) walked him through whole install
<Kilos> good lass
<theblazehen> complete linux noob on friday
<theblazehen> guy*
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> theblazehen: why arch?
<Kilos> guy?
<theblazehen> yep
<Kilos> hens lay eggs
<Kilos> female
<theblazehen> inetpro, so he can learn more about linux
<Kilos> sorry laddy
<theblazehen> lol
<tumbleweed> superfly: 'sup
<inetpro> theblazehen: you mean if he uses ubuntu he won't learn about linux?
<theblazehen> inetpro, arch forces you to learn
<Kilos> should be theblazerooster then
<theblazehen> inetpro, he has ubuntu on the desktop i think
<Symmetria> :) if you wanna force someone to use, inflict gentoo on them 
<Symmetria> someone to learn I mean
<Guest69076> yep, ur right theblazehen
<inetpro> Symmetria: I also thought so :-)
<Symmetria> of course that may chase them away from linux forever more 
<Symmetria> because there is nothing more godaweful or stupid than gentoo ;p
<theblazehen> Symmetria, im only tell people to use stuff i can use :p
<Symmetria> </hate>
<theblazehen> Symmetria, im also not that evil
<theblazehen> (he has slow laptop)
<Symmetria> lol theblazehen I'd rather use dos + windows 3 + mosaic than gentoo ;p
<inetpro> Kilos: so maybe you should try arch
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> Kilos: it forces you to learn :-)
<Kilos> theblazehen: lubuntu with mate installed works lekker onna slower pc
<Symmetria> (though I admit, I was masochistic enough to use gentoo for a while)
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> tumbleweed: trying to figure out the best way to create OpenLP nightly packages in our PPA using an updated version of the debian source package
<theblazehen> Symmetria, that combination is not too bad. tried it once
<theblazehen> Kilos, fast enough to use, slow enough not too compile stuff
<Kilos> i have no problem learning. my prob is remembering what i learned
<tumbleweed> superfly: LP recipes
<theblazehen> bye guys, have to sleep now
<superfly> tumbleweed: we're currently using a recipe, but we've changed stuff between 2.0 and trunk
<Symmetria> theblazehen *LOL* over the years I think I've used it all, dos 3, dos 5, dos 6, dr dos, os2, windows 3.0, windows 3.1, windows nt 3.5, windows nt 4, windows me, windows xp, windows 7, windows vista, osx, solaris, linux, freebsd, qnx, openbsd, netbsd, beos, vax
<Symmetria> oh and irix and aix 
<theblazehen> Symmetria, thats a lot...
<Symmetria> these days I stick to a combination of ubuntu for servers and windows 7 / osx for desktops 
<inetpro> Kilos: just Lather, rinse and repeat often until your fingers do the walking
<theblazehen> Symmetria, ok
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> and technically freebsd for routers since junipers run a modified version of bsd 
<Symmetria> :)
<theblazehen> inetpro, true, until your fingers always walk over the s-u-d-o keys
<Kilos> aw guest gone already
<Symmetria> its a real pitty they never kept developing irix and the machines it ran on
<Symmetria> irix was... mindblowing for its day
<theblazehen> Kilos, will be back tomorrow
<Symmetria> 3d desktops ftw ;p
<tumbleweed> superfly: a separate packaging branch for the recipes?
<theblazehen> Symmetria, awesome
<Kilos> and inetproyou know im a buntu faithful
<superfly> tumbleweed: ja, was thinking that
<Kilos> only tried tinycore as well
<theblazehen> Kilos, he has to share his internet
<Symmetria> heh and aix already had live adjustable file systems in 1996 
<Kilos> shame
<theblazehen> Kilos, try arch in a VM some time perhaps
<Symmetria> heh aix's filesystem in 96 was more advanced than anything anyone else had for *years*
<theblazehen> Symmetria, like lvm or what?
<Symmetria> theblazehen like, lvm on steroids
<inetpro> Kilos: I know, was just joking
<Kilos> will be a while till theres data to waste on other stuff
<theblazehen> Symmetria, awesome...
<Symmetria> stick a new drive into aix and just assign space from it to whatever and whereever you wanted
<Kilos> jaja inetpro as usual
<theblazehen> Kilos, thats a shame :(
<theblazehen> Symmetria, thats really cool
<Symmetria> it was basically like, lvm and zfs and everything good about every other filesystem Ive ever used rolled into one
<Kilos> last 2 weeks have used my 2 months quota almost
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> and all because of graphics card
<Symmetria> solaris had some nice features as well
<inetpro> Kilos: when it's done just get another one
<theblazehen> Symmetria, i should perhps try it in a VM
<Symmetria> theblazehen you cant sadly
<inetpro> Kilos: you'll have lot's of night owl data
<theblazehen> Symmetria, why not?
<Symmetria> aix doesnt run on normal pc hardware
<Symmetria> its risc based 
<Kilos> nope used it for lubuntu
<theblazehen> Symmetria, cant bochs do risc processors?
<Kilos> got 75 meg there and 73 updates on lubuntu
<Symmetria> theblazehen I very much doubt you could emulate enough to run aix, might be worth a try but I doubt it
<Kilos> 73m updates
<theblazehen> Symmetria, awesome - ill try it sometime
<Kilos> oh you mean with another one added
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> bye guys
<Kilos> chow now the
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> looks like MxG also uses kde
<Symmetria> lol, last irix release was in 2006
<Symmetria> August 16th 2006 saw the end of irix :(
<Kilos> so now nuvolari has fallen asleep
<Symmetria> heh http://www.trygve.com/onyx3200outside.jpg
<Symmetria> that was an awesome machine in its day
<Symmetria> http://www.futuretech.blinkenlights.nl/apps/onyxgs02.jpg
<Symmetria> heh, those things were just sick in their time, and were pretty much the defacto standard for machines used to render animated films
<Symmetria> iirc toy story was rendered on sgi onyx's 
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... when did MxG join us here?
<Kilos> about a month ago when they were talking about complaining about pcs coming with ms on and no choice
<Symmetria> lol, Origin 3800, 512 cpus, a terabyte of ram, and 16 racks big 
<Symmetria> discounted in 2004 
<Kilos> that whole story just faded away
<Symmetria> discontinued I mean
<Symmetria> lol, 512 600mhz risc cpus, Im betting that that thing would probably outrun my modern desktop even today
<Squirm> evening
<Symmetria> holy crap, it had a 48bit video card with 128meg of video ram on it in *2004*
<Symmetria> god I dont wanna know what that musta cost
<Kilos> hi Squirm
<Kilos> mate on lubuntu 12.04 works kiff
<Squirm> had such a weekend
<Squirm> after this water it's sleep
<Kilos> ok night. sleep tight
<Kilos> old man
<Squirm> Kilos: you have no idea :/
<Kilos> bad week lad?
<inetpro> Kilos: with that nickname he must be from the mail & guardian ?
<Kilos> no man ill tell you who it is when im on xchat
<Squirm> Kilos: just the past 24hours :P
<Kilos> konversation doesnt show
<Kilos> what happened Squirm?
<Squirm> I'm so glad I still have Sunday tomorrow
<Kilos> lol someone will wake you early
<Squirm> It feels like I have to wake up and work :/
<Squirm> Kilos: mebbe another time
<Squirm> heh
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> they will be shot :P
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> hahaha holy crap, sgi still exists and makes a new cluster system, 256 x 8 core Intel Xeon cpus with 64 terabytes of ram
<Symmetria> except... it runs deadrat :( 
<Symmetria> lol 2048 xeon cores... my god you could render video pretty fast on that thing ;p
 * Squirm watches Symmetria talking to himself
<Squirm> he must be feeling like I am
<Symmetria> Squirm hahah Im rambling but that is truely an awesome machine
<Symmetria> http://www.sgi.com/products/servers/uv/configs.html
<Squirm> Symmetria: you're still talking to yourself though :P
<Symmetria> ;p squirm I been talking to myself for years 
<Kilos> no wonder the dog is the boss
<Symmetria> generally when I wanna talk to the smartest person in the room I tend to ramble to myself *snicker* 
 * Symmetria hides
<Squirm> Symmetria: I know
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> that was actually clever
<Kilos> Symmetria: you are the only one here that knows a bit
<Squirm> Symmetria: I'll read that link tomorrow
<Squirm> it's open but I can't exatly focus :/
<Squirm> eyes are burning
<Symmetria> Squirm haha my boss got real upset at me once when I worked at UCT and I told him once I was constantly late because the voices in my head kept me awake all night and I had to get some sleep
<Kilos> everyone else knows lots
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> nut
<Squirm> lol Symmetria 
<Symmetria> kilos *laugh* most if not every person in this room could out program me in a heart beat, its different areas of knowledge is all
<Squirm> .:Kilos:. Symmetria: you are the only one here that knows a bit
<Squirm> .:Kilos:. everyone else knows lots
 * Squirm laughs
<Kilos> im joking man
<Symmetria> I know enough programming to be dangerous and write evil network exploits though ;p
<Squirm> kudos Kilos 
<Symmetria> btw
<Symmetria> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0BM6aB90n8
<Symmetria> heh for anyone who is interested in what a *TRUE* network hack can do
<Symmetria> heh thats a friend of mine presenting at defcon a few years ago
<Symmetria> scary thing is, whats detailed there, still works today just fine 
<Symmetria> heh true genius in that one though
<Kilos> inetpro: 30 mins
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> network hackers got me
<Kilos> inetpro, go sleep
 * inetpro is sleeping
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> 9 mins
<Kilos> you arent supposed to sleep in church on sundays
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-10
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> lo superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos  
<Kilos> hi kodez gaan dit goed?
<kodez> i'm better than yesterday, thanks for asking uncle kilos
<kodez> and how are you?
<Kilos> im good ty 
<Kilos> apart from older than yesterday
<Kilos> hehe
<kodez> yeah, older and wiser than yesterday
<Kilos> lol why you been so scarce
<kodez> i was not stable in one place for quite sometime and sometimes i am doing my school's work
<Kilos> ah ok we forgive you
<kodez> a big thank you
<kodez> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<kodez> have you attended the ubuntu hour in centurion?
<Kilos> nope i am not mobile
<Kilos> just boer here
<kodez> k, what are you farming? i'm interested in pig farming.
<kodez> i'm still trying to gather information
<Kilos> there is money in pig farming but more in broiler chickens
<Kilos> pig farming needs special kinda cages to stop the sows getting to the piglets or they eat half of them
<Kilos> so basically the sow can stand or lie down but always facing her feed and water troughs
<Kilos> then piglets drink safely
<Kilos> thats if you wanna farm seriously with them
<kodez> lol, i am looking for someone to train me in both projects. i have a neighbour who worked in a chicken farming project
<Kilos> chickens is not too much work
<Kilos> you used to be able to contact rainbow and they would build the tunnel kinda buildings on your farm free and supply chicks and afeed and all and you get a percentage i think it was
<kodez> please send me you email, we can take this conversion privately as other will complain as it is not ubuntu os related
<Kilos> they did that to spread their base and let someone else run the risks and do the work
<kodez> i will make a follow up with them but my priority is in pig farming at the moment
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<kodez> afternoon charl
<charl_> hi kodez
<kodez> how are you?
<charl_> i'm good thanks, yourself?
<kodez> i'm better than yesterday, thanks for asking
<kodez> what's interesting in your ubuntu world today?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> am getting a strange error on ubuntu azure: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'precise-backports/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<charl_> will have to report it
<kodez> i don't remember how to fix repos. i will do a research and report back
<charl_> don't worry, this is something for them to fix, not us, i'm just testing :)
<kodez> kwl:)
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos
<charl_> how's it going today
<Kilos> ok ty charl_ and you?
<Kilos> apart from your probs that is
<charl_> neh good, very good
<charl_> believe it or not, we actually had some snow during the early morning
<charl_> crazy for march
<charl_> this winter was a good one :)
<Kilos> ouch that cold wet white stuff
<Kilos> good winters are found in natal
<charl_> natal according to me is a hot province though, i didn't know they could have a winter at all :)
<charl_> in the middle of winter you could probably walk outside in shorts and a t-shirt :P
<Kilos> haha 10ooc is winter in durbs
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> 10 degrees
<charl_> haha, you never need more than a pullover
<Kilos> 10°c
<Kilos> there we go
<Kilos> no you acclimatise and then get cold same as peeps in other areas
<Kilos> ask nuvolari 
<charl_> hahahahaha
<charl_> in botswana the nights got cold in the winter
<charl_> the days were fine though
<charl_> but the nights... it's a freezing cold
<Kilos> yip same as the tvl
<kodez> there are only two seasons in Durban, that's summer and summer
<Kilos> sometimes a few degrees under freezing here
<charl_> botswana has a typical desert climate, complete extremes
<charl_> and in the summer it can get 40+ in the day no problem
<charl_> no thank you, give me the milder climates
<Kilos> haha when hot like that you save electricity you fry eggs on a shovel in the sun
<charl_> whahahah !
<kodez> one thing that is interesting about this weather, we have less solar power generation than coal power plants. solar power is extreme cheaper than coal.
<charl_> according to what i've heard, solar power can be rather expensive
<charl_> but it is of course a lot better for the environment
<charl_> it is totally renewable and doesn't pollute the atmosphere
<Kilos> getting the equipment is expensive
<charl_> yeah but after that the maintenance is minimal and you get power virtually for free
<charl_> a good solar setup will last you for years and years with minimal maintenance
<kodez> installation is expensive but running it and maintenance is close to zero
<Kilos> but then if im not mistaken all lights etc need to run off batteries
<charl_> only during the night when there is no sun
<Kilos> and stoves geysers etc off batteries with inverters
<charl_> the batteries also need to be replaced every couple of years
<charl_> afaik the dc is converted back to ac before it gets distributed around the house
<kodez> i was at CSIR this past friday and in one of their magazine, i learned that there are LED globes and uses less electricity than other globes
<charl_> yes you can buy them at ikea :)
<Kilos> would be more efficient to run what can off battery voltage then as im sure inverters use quite a bit of power to convert up
<charl_> i would be surprised if they are not being sold in south africa
<charl_> i used to think the same when it comes to ups'es
<kodez> where is it? or is it an online shop?
<Kilos> ya leds are more efficient
<charl_> but apparently the converters now are so efficient it doesn't matter anymore
<charl_> kodez: ikea is a big store where you can buy all kinds of goods but they also have a good website, never tried ordering anything online from them though
<charl_> ikea.nl is their dutch site
<charl_> it's a swedish company
<charl_> http://www.ikea.com/nl/nl/search/?query=Ledverlichting
<kodez> thanks
<charl_> there is one big problem with leds, they contain some hazardous elements
<charl_> they need to be disposed of properly
<charl_> same goes for the regular energy saving lights, they often contain mercury gas
<charl_> (if i remember correctly off-hand)
<kodez> i will continue with my research of alternative energy saving devices
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_fluorescent_lamp#Environmental_impact
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LED_lamp
<charl_> http://inhabitat.com/study-finds-led-light-bulbs-contain-unsafe-levels-of-carcinogenic-toxins/
<Kilos> surely thats only if you bust them open
<charl_> yeah that's what i am also thinking
<charl_> i don't know if they need to be disposed of safely thouigh
<charl_> *though
<Kilos> they are even using led tail lights on trucks here
<charl_> yeah they are becoming very popular
<charl_> but they still look a lot less dangerous than CFLs
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> afaik they are not the cheapest but some of the best all-round light sources available
<charl_> i might uprade to them myself in the future
<kodez> i am interest to upgrade the whole system to solar system but without removing the current municipal grid
<charl_> i can remember seeing them at the ikea last year but i looked at the prices and they were a _lot_ more expensive than the "sparsam" lamps
<charl_> regular CFLs
<charl_> the prices seemed to have come down a lot though
<charl_> http://www.ikea.com/nl/nl/search/?query=sparsam
<kodez> i heard they last longer than the other globes
<charl_> a heck of a lot longer kodez :)
<charl_> leds are virtually indestructible
<nuvi> oh dear
<nuvi> I didn't use quassel in quite a while
<Kilos> hi nuvi 
<nuvi> hi oom Kilos :) Gaan dit goed oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<nuvi> dit gaan goed dankie oom!
<nuvi> argh! stupid stupid! :-/ I didn't check my uptime
<nuvi> it was around 2 years :P
<Kilos> its not that bad nuvi 
<nuvi> nu-uh, but I had to restart to get all the extra free stuff from linode
<nuvi> 'free'
<nuvi> should I rather say upgrades
<Kilos> lol
<nuvi> ha, the best description I can think of is 'generous additions'
<nuvolari_> \o/
<nuvolari_> hi :)
<charl_> what is it with the uptime wh***s, i don't understand it :)
<charl_> all that it means is that you are a bad sysadmin because you don't restart your servers after kenel upgrades
<charl_> or even worse, you don't even do your upgrades in the first place
<charl_> i work in ict, executing planned server restarts is part of our job
<nuvi> uhm, it wasn't a kernel upgrade. It was a linode resource upgrade which I didn't do at the time of their last birthday because it required a reboot in order to claim the resources. And I'm not a sysadmin, so don't expect me to do everything by the book. Also upgraded ubuntu now to 12.04 from 10.04 :P
<charl_> i'm not either, i work as a programmer :P
<nuvi> ok, so you're a better hybrid then :P
<charl_> but i have my own desktops/laptops/servers and i promise you they get upgraded and rebooted rigurously :P
<charl_> but sorry i wasn't referring to you in particular earlier though
<charl_> it was meant as a general statement :)
<nuvi> oh come on! why start nano with nano? ugh, once you get to know vim, anything else feels wrong
<nuvi> ah ok
<nuvi> thought you tried to bathe me in mud
<nuvi> I'm not into mud wrestling
<charl_> lol no
<nuvi> why is nuvolari still around :?
<charl_> years ago i was having an argument with somebody at mosgas, he was bragging about one of their linux firewall/gateway servers having an uptime of 5 or so years
<charl_> they actually lost the physical server, they had a power failure and they had to start it back up again but they couldn't find it
<charl_> eventually they found it in someone's closet
<charl_> the server came out of the closet following that, quite literally
<charl_> anycase, i accused them of being terrible at managing their servers, for obvious reasons
<charl_> i think it is called "p*ssing on batteries" in south africa :)
<Kilos> ja ja julle
<charl_> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty i been doing serious work
<charl_> ?
<Kilos> using serious fsck command
<charl_> :D
<charl_> i always have to laugh at the name of that command
<charl_> also because it is often use as a curse in a nerdy way
<Kilos> sudo e2fsck -cfpv /dev/sdxx
<Kilos> sposed to repair or mark bad blocks
<Kilos> but all them options dont show here in man so had to look online what they do
<Kilos> sudo fsck.ext4 -cDfty -C 0 /dev/sdxx
<Kilos> really serious
<Kilos> nnow i wanna try them on a 2 TB drive but everytime i play with it here it crashes my os
<charl_> wow ok, no kidding
<Kilos> ya serious manufacturer error on it
<charl_> can't you return it?
<charl_> it should still be under warrantee if it's new?
<Kilos> it couldnt take anything else after first os was installed. just wrote bad blocks all the time
<Kilos> no its a few years old
<charl_> ah i see
<charl_> a 2tb drive from a few years ago - those weren't mainstream yet
<charl_> it's very possible that there is a flaw in it
<Kilos> but samsung wrote a patch for the firmware but id crashed it before i found out what was the prob
<Kilos> it accepted the patch but whole mbr/boot is written as bad blocks
<Kilos> so i/o error all the time
<charl_> is it a permanent problem on the physical platter?
<Kilos> now im hoping fsck can fix it with them heavy options
<charl_> or just in the way the data was written
<charl_> afaik fsck can only fix basic problems
<Kilos> it took 7 and xp fine but everytime any other os was tried it crashed
<charl_> there are more advanced tools like spinrite that could try to fix it but it's not open source
<charl_> it's a hit-and-miss in any case
<Kilos> no i read somewhere online that those options make it repair/mark bad blocks
<charl_> yeah but if the problem exists in the mbr that's different i think
<Kilos> i have the manufacturers cd as well but they all say i/o error
<Kilos> i been at it for over a month already on and off
<Kilos> in the off periods i build up courage to try again
<charl_> if you applied all firmware updates and rewriting the mbr doesn't help i don't think there is much that will
<Kilos> would really love to have a 2 TB drive working lekker here
<charl_> a fsck won't fix problems in the mbr afaik
<Kilos> maybe ill try get platters for it and try that too
<charl_> why not just use it as a data drive?
<charl_> instead of booting an o/s from it
<Kilos> cant write anything to it
<Kilos> cant partition even
<charl_> hmmm, sounds like a bigger problem to me
<charl_> good luck with it :)
<Kilos> lol ty. it was working lekker till i tried 3 times to install ubuntu on it
<Kilos> there is lotsa stuff online about the bug in the firmware but i found the patch too late
<Kilos> anyway keeps me busy 
<charl_> if you have the time, the worst that can happen is you learn something :)
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> time is all i have
<charl_> )
<charl_> :)
<charl_> ok i'm off
<charl_> have a good evening all
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> wbb gotta try fix quassel
<Kilos-> something funny here. open either quassel of konversation and only see freenode not #ubuntu-za till i go quick connect then it starts up again then i see the channels
<Kilos-> it actually connects because when i go quick connect i come back withy a tail
<Kilos-> where do i delete the config files so i can start over
<Kilos-> hi sakhi
<sakhi> Hi Kilos- how are you doing?
<Kilos-> good ty and you sakhi?
<sakhi> Good thanks.
<sakhi> Good evening #ubuntu-za
<Symmetria> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Symmetria> liverpool beat spurs
 * Symmetria does the happy dance
<Squirm> Symmetria: Banshee's title sequence is too long :/
<Kilos-> night all . sleep tight
<Squirm> lo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> lo Squirm
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-03
<nuvolari_> fp
<Kilos> hi not_found superfly et al
<Kilos> day shift not_found ?
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Spekko> Morning morning
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee
<Maaz> Spekko: coffee is liquid code
<Kilos> haha
<Spekko> Motivation for the day
<Spekko> :P
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> now ask him coffee please
<Spekko> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Spekko: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Spekko!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Spekko> Maaz can speak german ?
<Kilos> we teaching him slowly
<Spekko> Cool, what's he written in?
<Kilos> python
<Spekko> No jokes?
<Kilos> in the ubuntu repos
<Spekko> Which lib are you using?
<nuvolari> oh hi Spekko 
<Kilos> ibid
<Spekko> morning nuvolari
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install ibid
<nuvolari> Maaz: vodca please
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> sorry,
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Kilos> haha
<Maaz> nuvolari: There isn't a pot on
<nuvolari> Maaz: wash mugs
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
 * nuvolari washes mugs
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> I have to do everything myself these days
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nuvolari> Maaz: they are already washed
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'll remember that
<Kilos> Maaz wash mugs
<Maaz> You wash them for a change Kilos
<Spekko> Cool, a friend of mine is starting her her first project in python, and she didn't know what to do with the knowledge she got from her studies, like she doesn't know how to apply it practically. So I told her to write a bot, it's always fun and it's nice and versitile. I just couldn't find a nice library for her to use.
<Spekko> lol @ nuvolari washes mugs.
<Spekko> loL! 
<Kilos> we teach him as regular questions pop up and he has no reply
<Kilos> like
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Kilos> Maaz with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Spekko> hahaha, that's very cool.. I'm checking this Ibid out atm, this is proabably why I couldn't find many libs, because everyone prolly uses this one :P.. Looks quite impressive.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari!
<Kilos> there are more bots in ubuntu
<Kilos> do you have synaptic installed
<nuvolari> thank you Maaz 
<Spekko> hmm nope
<nuvolari> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Kilos> in synaptic you type what you need in the top tiny windows and it will show whats available
<Kilos> nuvolari een dag kan ons probeer xchat klank soek
<Kilos> eem nag
<Kilos> een nag
<Kilos> sjoe
<Spekko> alright checking it out now
<Spekko> Woah! Quite a number of bots got going here
<Kilos> yeah 
<Kilos> but maaz be kinda tops here because he is designed to do meetings minutes ands stuff
<Kilos> and other stuff
<Kilos> pm maaz and type in help
<Spekko> That's pretty awesome
<Kilos> wonderful bot
<Kilos> written by our guys here
<Spekko> where is here? :P
<Kilos> south africa
<Kilos> on this channel
<Spekko> ooh rofl, my bad.. Thats awesome :)
<superfly> naandsê
<nuvolari> hallo superfly 
<nuvolari> ouch... Held 1789239 messages in /var/spool/mail/root
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> hi superfly 
 * superfly tips his hat at Kilos
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: eish! Die reen is nie normaal so vroeg in die oggend nie man, wat gaan aan?
 * inetpro with such rain needs a better raincoat
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah inetpro total change of weather patterns
<Kilos> but good for farmers up here
<Kilos> this is how it rained here 30 years ago, sometimes for 2 weeks at a time
<Kilos> oh 42 years ago
<Kilos> many times needed to tow car through mud with tractor to get to tar road
<Kilos> but enjoy it , there is still a major droubt comming
<Kilos-> eish
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
 * Kilos cooking marog bredie
<Kilos> and hoping sis gets telkom starter pack for me
<Kilos> she wont go to telkom stores so i hope checkers/clicks/pep have them in stock
<SCR1845-6357A> hi Kilos
<SCR1845-6357A> hi everybody else
<Kilos> hi SCR1845-6357A 
<Kilos> they all working hard
<SCR1845-6357A> i guess that you're not exception
<Kilos> yeah im kinda retired
<Kilos> what do you do SCR1845-6357A ?
<SCR1845-6357A> i'm a so called student, but not so much so
<Kilos> lol what are you studying
<SCR1845-6357A> pre-universitary stuff
<SCR1845-6357A> mostly history and various bullshits that tire me off
<SCR1845-6357A> I like expand my knowledge, but you know, not this way
<Kilos> hehe
<SCR1845-6357A> what about you? are u livin in a s african farm?
<SCR1845-6357A> like one of these that are continually attacked over and over...?
<Kilos> i stay with my sister and her husband on a small holding
<Kilos> small farm kinda
<Kilos> we been lucky i suppose
<SCR1845-6357A> sometimes one gets the sense that it is some kind of harassment promoted by the government
<Kilos> who knows
<SCR1845-6357A> you may better get a gun, Kilos
<Kilos> haha. im too old to worry bout that stuff
<SCR1845-6357A> ...like, too old to worry about your existence?
<Kilos> almost yeah
<Kilos> lol
<SCR1845-6357A> :o
<Kilos> my life is in large hands
<Kilos> been dead and rebooted
<SCR1845-6357A> r u talkin bout god?
<SCR1845-6357A> or sort of it
<Kilos> God yes. He decides when I may die
<SCR1845-6357A> that's like giving up
<Kilos> wont allow me to go to the happy hunting grounds yet
<Kilos> no man i havent given up
<Kilos> im just learning about pcs so need some more years
<SCR1845-6357A> countless people died with their enterprises or learnings half finished
<SCR1845-6357A> actually, is doubtful that learning has an end
<Kilos> you never stop learning
<SCR1845-6357A> that's it, so you should never die
<Kilos> well im near 63 and the learning has just started
<Kilos> started late with computers
<SCR1845-6357A> they were not around until almost now
<Kilos> haha
<SCR1845-6357A> just curious, when is your birthday?
<Kilos> 23rd june
<SCR1845-6357A> cool
<SCR1845-6357A> cool wheater as well
<SCR1845-6357A> weather*
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> sigh
<SCR1845-6357A> you fell off the chair!
<Kilos> no modem keeps disconnecting
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> brb need to reboot
 * not_found was in Abu Dhabi but back now
<Kilos> what did you do there not_found 
<not_found> car service and needed some paperwork to be attested by the embassy which they obviously didn't do
<SCR1845-6357A> what a bunch of corrupt countries
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro reen nog steeds
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: hoeveel?
<Kilos> so ver nog net 7 by van vanoggend
<Kilos> reen sag
<Kilos> ry net versigtig. gelukkig is dit nie kwaai koud nie
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> hmm... you sick charl_ ?
<Kilos> hi smile4 
<smile4> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> wb smile 
<Kilos> what are you breaking
<Kilos> inetpro did you get wet or did you travel in the lull
<smile> I was setting up ChatZilla :D
<Kilos> aha
<smile> I installed a completely new Linux distribution, called Manjaro Linux
<smile> based on Arch
<smile> ;)
<smile> super speedy
<inetpro> Kilos: in the lull?
<Kilos> enjoy
<smile> Kilos: :DD
<smile> http://manjaro.org/
<Kilos> when it stopped for a while inetpro 
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Kilos> no man i like buntu
<smile> Kilos: ubuntu is so slow :p
<smile> +manjaro is rolling release :p
<Kilos> well then you need a faster pc
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> no :D
<inetpro> Kilos: I went home while it was dry
<Kilos> or patience
<smile> my laptop is one of the speediest available
<Kilos> lucky inetpro 
<inetpro> actually as I stepped into the house it started raining again
 * smile wants to squeeze every second out of the laptop :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> overclock it till it pops then
<smile> Kilos: lol :p the cooler is the weakest part already :p
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: but this morning I couldn't avoid the wet.. had to turn back home and get better rain gear
<Kilos> im happy running 64bit 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> havent seen rain like this here forever
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> hi smile 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hello charl_
<Kilos> took your time charl_ wassup
<charl_> Kilos: sorry i was AFK
<Kilos> i noticed
<charl_> just had the roomba clean my living room
<charl_> and was making dinner in the kitchen
<Kilos> thought i was offline 
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> lol :)
<smile> hi charl_ :)
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> o/ uncle Kilos
 * Kilos tips hat at the fly
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> neelsie you supposed to be not found at work andnlwhatever at home
<not_found> ah ok lol
<not_found> sorry didn't know that
<Kilos> you forgiven
<Kilos> rofl
<not_at_work> this should make it easier :p
<charl_> hi not_at_work 
<Kilos> haha
<not_at_work> hiya charl_
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-04
<Kilos> morning Squirm nuvolari not_at_work and others
<Kilos> inetpro dik water klere vandag
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<Spekko> morning morning
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Kilos> and jabberwocky93 
<Spekko> morning Kilos
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos
<Squirm> morning all
 * Squirm falls asleep
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> dag inetpro 
<Kilos> lang water ne
<inetpro> kwaai
<Kilos> wbb
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Spekko> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<charl_> Spekko: hi
 * Symmetria declares that it is hate on alcatel day today
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko!
<charl_> Symmetria: what happened?
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/presentations/ALU-v6-VPLS-problem.pdf
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> Symmetria, what does that mean for those of us who might not understand?
<Kilos> i missed that
<charl_> Symmetria: you are building a metro ethernet network?
<Kilos> was upgrading 12.04.4 kde 64bit
<Kilos> yay
<charl_> magespawn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Private_LAN_Service
<Kilos> hi Golynx
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> hi charl_too
<Kilos> did you have coffee
<Golynx> hi charl_
<Golynx> already had 2 cups, will have 3rd in a few minutes
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Golynx> in total i take 7 cups a day lol
<Kilos> i mean charl_with maaz
<Symmetria> charl among other things
<Symmetria> thats a diagram of my home connection
<Kilos> normally first thing he does is go coffee on
<Symmetria> that I was using as a lab 
<Golynx> Even the minister of communication says " MTN and Vodacom are holding back SA's technological development " ai!
<Golynx> hi Symmetria
<Kilos> hey Symmetria i see afrinic still going on
<Kilos> tell them to go back to drums
<Symmetria> kilos lol afrinic is full of shit
<charl_> Golynx: i would say the minister of communication is holding back SA's technological development
<charl_> Kilos: i unsubscribed from the list, what ever happened to that debate? still not finished?
<Golynx> charl_: haha yeah i dont like the ANC either
<charl_> Kilos: i already had coffee before you came in :)
<Kilos> nope they still making proposals etc and i cant get to unsubscribe again
<Golynx> atleast the current government
<charl_> Golynx: he's blaming private companies for his own inability to regulate the industry
<charl_> Golynx: and to uncouple infrastructure and services, and get more smaller players into the market who provide local services on a national government-funded infrastructure
<magespawn> looks like any large or political organization is Symmetria 
<charl_> brb
<Golynx> charl_: i agree 
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey Golynx 
<Golynx> The Democratic Alliance seems more structured than the ANC , and will probably never have these kinda issues. But the ANC will always win , thats sad.
<magespawn> i was reading this morning about TIER and OpenBTS
<magespawn> maybe that is the way to take on the big guys
<Kilos> hi SCR1845-6357A
<SCR1845-6357A> Good morning Kilos!
<Kilos> is buenos dias appropriate
<SCR1845-6357A> yes
<Kilos> i learned some mex from clint eastwood
<SCR1845-6357A> how's it in af?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> good here and there?
<SCR1845-6357A> oh, I mean, how to say good morning in afrikaans
<Kilos> use za instead of af
<Kilos> zuid afrika
<SCR1845-6357A> yeah, I know that hehe
<SCR1845-6357A> why did they change so many names of provinces and cities?
<SCR1845-6357A> from afrikaans to tribal languages
<Kilos> new govt dont like old names
<SCR1845-6357A> I heard that they're about to rename pretoria
<Kilos> thats been a fight going on for a coupla years now
<SCR1845-6357A> to some unpronounciable name
<Kilos> its half and half Tswane now
<SCR1845-6357A> twane municipality already or something, right?
<Kilos> yeah
<SCR1845-6357A> I once downloaded an afrikaans language learning pack
<SCR1845-6357A> but never did proper use it of
<Kilos> we had a yank here a while back that learned it quite well
<Kilos> we have an afrikaans channel too #ubuntu-za-afr
<SCR1845-6357A> wow I'll check it out
<Kilos> not many peeps there thought
<Kilos> though
<SCR1845-6357A> only you, actually :-P
<Kilos> wait i have something wrong
<Kilos> hmm... inetpro what did i do wrong
<Kilos> is that channel dead
<SCR1845-6357A> maybe it is so at certain hours
<Kilos> it used to be open all the time
<Kilos> maybe it was closed through lack of use
<Kilos> the pro will know
<Kilos> maybe afk
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<SCR1845-6357A> well, you'll see that in the za-aft channel none of us is set as mod
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<SCR1845-6357A> so, it should mean that it's open
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> chanserv used to be there too. maybe i got something wrong
<SCR1845-6357A> when you open a non-existant channel, the server automatically makes you mod
<Kilos> superfly: do you know if #ubuntu-za-afr has been closed down?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<SCR1845-6357A> some roobos with a drop of milk for me, please
<SCR1845-6357A> :-D
<Kilos> rooibos is very healthy
<Kilos> how do you peeps get to know about rooibos tea
<charl_> Kilos: they sell rooibos tea everywhere in europe
<charl_> Kilos: i don't know about spain but it is commonplace in NL and DE
<Kilos> great
<charl_> in DE they call it "rotbusch-tee"
<charl_> they even have an info site http://www.rotbuschtee.com/
<charl_> "Rotbuschtee - gesund genießen"
<inetpro> Kilos: why do you want to send people to another channel?
<Kilos> inetpro: our afrikaans channel
<Kilos> tell me if it was closed or not dont attack me man
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: is it relevant to Ubuntu?
<Kilos> well duh
<inetpro> I mean your Afrikaans chatter
<Kilos> what walked over your liver today?
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> we all still small enough to handle things in this channel
<Kilos> was the afr channel closed????
<inetpro> even if it's Afrikaans here or there
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk party keer
<inetpro> Kilos: we still have #ubuntu-afr as a channel for those rare occasions when people want to stick to Afrikaans as a language 
<inetpro> Kilos: and it is not really meant for discussing politics or religion, these topics can turn into very hot debates very quickly
<SCR1845-6357A> hah, thanks for finding it
<SCR1845-6357A> charl_ and Kilos, rooibos tea is sold very cheaply here, many varieties of it actually
<charl_> SCR1845-6357A: do you also have all these flavoured teas that we drink? pickwick/teekanne etc?
<SCR1845-6357A> I've got like 250-500 grams at home
<SCR1845-6357A> hmm I'm not sure, but likely they sell them here too
<charl_> SCR1845-6357A: because in NL they usually sell rooibos mixed with other stuff, not plain
<SCR1845-6357A> I buy it a little blindly
<charl_> you can buy it plain but i have only seen it at the kruidvat once
<SCR1845-6357A> well, I have the "cheaper" version and a more pure one which is supposed to be a single variety 
<charl_> SCR1845-6357A: interesting...
<SCR1845-6357A> so, you use to drink it too, charl_ ?
<charl_> SCR1845-6357A: i like to vary what i drink, not always drink the same thing
<charl_> at the moment i am drinking green tea with ginseng
<SCR1845-6357A> I can't stand green tea
<charl_> this one: http://www.pickwick.nl/thee/groene-thee/ginseng/
<SCR1845-6357A> I have several others, but not that one
<charl_> green tea is like pre-dinner mayonaise, it's gooood for you
<SCR1845-6357A> never tried gingseng, are they psycho effects felt as much as they say?
<charl_> i never lost my mind because of drinking it
<charl_> if i had to lose my mind it would probably be eclipse-related
<SCR1845-6357A> but maybe felt greater focus or something
<charl_> i haven't noticed, but maybe
<SCR1845-6357A> I've heard that green tea is the one which has the most health propieties
<SCR1845-6357A> compared to black white and red varieties
<charl_> i like to vary it... then you get some of everything :)
<SCR1845-6357A> agreed
<charl_> i drink both coffee and tea but no soda
<SCR1845-6357A> neither me
<charl_> right now i am drinking kenyan coffee, has a very earthy taste
<charl_> i'm not sure if i like it or not
<SCR1845-6357A> lately, I begun to mix every coffe or tea with ginkgo biloba leaves
<charl_> usually, i prefer this: http://dutchmailorder.com/product/dutch-fairtrade-products/albert-heijn-fairtrade-biological-coffee/
<charl_> it has a MUCH better taste and aroma
<SCR1845-6357A> oh, I thought that kenya was the original procedence site
<charl_> oh yes ginkgo biloba is very good
<SCR1845-6357A> I guess that you can even do marihuana teas :p
<SCR1845-6357A> as you're on the nl
<charl_> why on earth would i want to do that, that sounds dangerous
<charl_> bbl
<SCR1845-6357A> but have you ever brought it?
<SCR1845-6357A> a friend of mine gave me some seeds, which I never sowed 
<SCR1845-6357A> now, let's create #ubuntu-zu and #ubuntu-xh
<Golynx> bad password SCR1845-6357A >_<
<SCR1845-6357A> it's a good one
<SCR1845-6357A> it never fails
<Golynx> you must be spanked! i dont want my password using drugs :/
<SCR1845-6357A> hahaha I hate drugs
<SCR1845-6357A> but I don't see sense on them being illegal anymore
<Golynx> thats a good password :)
<SCR1845-6357A> ;-)
<Kilos> aha ty inetprothats what i wanted to know. forgot it was ubuntu-afr man
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry if I sounded a bit harsh on you
 * Kilos cries and sulks inna corner
<inetpro> ai!
<SCR1845-6357A> oh the drama
 * Golynx gives a tissue for Oscar
<Golynx> i mean Kilos :p
<Kilos> haha you watching it Golynx 
<Kilos> all the news is about him
<Kilos> ty for the tissue
<Kilos> but i was joking, cowboys dont cry, they get even
<Golynx> ya Kilos , but only on twitter
<Golynx> yw
<Golynx> lol
<charl_> SCR1845-6357A: no i have never bought or used marijuana
<charl_> SCR1845-6357A: if you use it in tea though that would be dangerous because warm water is rapidly absorbed by the body, i don't know what type of effects that would have
<charl_> SCR1845-6357A: then again, i guess if you smoke it, you have the same problem
<SCR1845-6357A> agreed, was just curious bout it
<SCR1845-6357A> actually I hate people that is only into it because it looks cool or rebel
<SCR1845-6357A> reciently some youngsters died on a uni at here by eating it
<SCR1845-6357A> marihuana with eggs
<charl_> lol
<charl_> here you get all these shady sh*tbags that hang around those places
<charl_> the coffee shops
<charl_> and foreigners of course, tons and tons of foreigners
<charl_> the only reason i want the law changed is so that we can get rid of the foreigners looking to get stoned
<charl_> just because they are being opressed in their own countries they now come here and want to get high
<Private_User> afternoon people
<Private_User> and bots :)
<WOLFEYES> good day all
<magespawn> later all
<Private_User> good day WOLFEYES
<SCR1845-6357A> hi Kilos
<Kilos> afternoon peeps
<WOLFEYES> heya Kilos 
<WOLFEYES> hey Private_User 
<Kilos> hi WOLFEYES 
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> have a good night there
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos not_found 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> is scr having problems?
<kbmonkey> oh my it is only 19h15
<Kilos> i dont think he is kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi superfly did you say hellp to me today and i missed it
<kbmonkey> hellllp
<kbmonkey> I am stuck in a digital tubeee
<charl_> hey people
<charl_> i am watching a video of wietse venema about postfix
<superfly> Kilos: no, not sure what you're talking about
<charl_> this is absolutely fascinating
<Kilos> oh sorry , hello i mean
<Kilos> forgive the typo
<kbmonkey> postfix? sounds like posix.
<charl_> kbmonkey: you seriously don't know about postfix the mail server ?
<charl_> it's like the de facto smtp server now
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey ChanServ 
<charl_> hahahahaha
<theblazehen> fuck!!!
<theblazehen> hey charl_ 
<charl_> i feel like a troll now
<Kilos> eeeek
<charl_> problem ? :)
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> you to young to swear like that
<theblazehen> Kilos, nope?
 * theblazehen is getting R25k worth of hardware in around a weeks time...
<theblazehen> Well not really FOR me, but I get to use it
<Kilos> wonderful, what hardware
<theblazehen> 4x R9 280x graphics cards, PSU and rest of PC stuff
<Kilos> but anyway that word aint good here
<Kilos> wow\
<Kilos> you gonna kill bitcoin
<theblazehen> lol, I wish...
<theblazehen> on litecoin alone around $200 is generated every 3 minutes
<theblazehen> shared out amongst everyone
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> oh the mail server charl_, okay that makes sense. I have not had much dealing with it so I am ignorant in that area.
<charl_> these issues with spam is amazing and how they are circumventing it
<charl_> tlsa looks interesting, i haven't implemented that yet on my domain
<charl_> hi Tinuva 
<Kilos> wb Tinuva you got split for a bit
<charl_> hi captine 
<captine> Hi charl_ 
<captine> hi all
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hmmm this looks intersting: http://symas.com/mdb/
<charl_> Symas Lightning Memory-Mapped Database (LMDB)
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> wb Golynx 
<captine> charl_, nice.  do you work with databases?  was little dissapointed that ubuntu are sticking with mysql (although it is the only one I really know how to setup...)  was hoping for MariaDB
<Golynx> hi charl_
<Golynx> ty Kilos
<captine> hu Golynx 
<captine> hi
<charl_> captine: as a developer i work with databases daily
<Golynx> hi captine
<charl_> redis, mongodb, couchbase, mysql, postgres, oracle, cassandra
<charl_> etc
<captine> ah.  what sort of dev work do you do?  websites, erp's, mobile apps?
<charl_> mostly web-related stuff
<captine> do you have a company website?
<charl_> eh i work at a university
<Golynx> charl_ thats a great list :)
<captine> nice
<captine> I think I should have gone into development.  Am an accountant by trade...
<charl_> you need some of all types of people
<charl_> doing tech as a hobby only is not bad
<charl_> ok i'm off
<charl_> have a good evening all
<Golynx> i only know how to work with 2 of those databases, but then again its just sql at the end of the day :) 
<Golynx> oops Gone :/
<captine> lol
<captine> yip.  i just like the mysqladmin tools
<captine> but lots of opensource ERP's use postgres, so I am trying to learn it a bit
<Golynx> yeah mysql got the lion's share there
<Golynx> i never touched postgres , will give that a try someday
<Golynx> we just have to keep on learning new stuff if we wana be good at development
<Golynx> but always good to stick with one key area too so you can be an expert in that 
<superfly> postgres is cool, it's like the open source version of MS SQL Server (at least, that's what you tell damagement)
<superfly> these days I don't use a database directly, I use an ORM
<superfly> and then it doesn't matter what DB I'm using
<Golynx> hi superfly
<Golynx> yeah ORM sounds cool, worth its salt
<Golynx> hi nlsthzn
<Golynx> the easier to use the better, and the more productive too
<nlsthzn> o/
 * Golynx thinks there should be more creative ways invented to spread the name of Ubuntu in SA
<Kilos> i wonder if the varsity peeps actually use the freedom toasters or is it outsiders that go get ubuntu there
<captine> orm.  not sure what that is.  will google
<Kilos> inetpro i can do the tweet thing again. choqok seems fine in 64bit
<captine> ah.  i see.  so are things like codeigniter providing "orm" type functionality, as if I recall, it uses methods etc.
<Kilos> hopefully can do all upgrades after 11pm
<Golynx> Kilos to me its seems it would be mostly the geeky type hacker/developer wana be type of people that will use that 
<Golynx> and ofcours for young kids that dont have pc's ,  they will be introduced to it via that toasters
<Kilos> yeah Golynx but there are lots of IT learners at varsity
<Kilos> they have rows of pcs there in the same room as the toasters as well
<Golynx> but there should be actual applications that will become popular that should carry the ubuntu name 
<Golynx> yeah true Kilos
<Kilos> they sit and play there on windows and the toaster stands all lonely in the corner
<Kilos> twits
<Golynx> hmm, that means creativity is lacking in the ubuntu corner
<Kilos> yeah toasters need a chick in a bikini to attract attention
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> same as at car shows
<Golynx> make that 10 chicks in bikini's 
<Kilos> half the peeps dont see the cars even
<Golynx> :D
<Golynx> yeah
<Golynx> the main place ubuntu lacks is creating applications that catch the user and keep them 
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> we use debian apps
<Golynx> if that can be achieved then ubuntu will rise to the top
<Golynx> hi Trixar_za
<Kilos> it is rising slowly
<Trixar_za> Hey Golynx
<Kilos> cities in germany are running linux already if im not mistaken
<Kilos> and our govt even threatened to go linux a while back
<inetpro> kilos heh!
<Trixar_za> An OS's purpose isn't to produce applications, but be a platform for applications to be developed on
<Trixar_za> Anyway, WINE helps bridge that gap anyway
<nlsthzn> OS's purpose is to give access to use the hardware to be able to make it useful via applications :p
<Trixar_za> That too
<Golynx> Trixar_za thats true, but that wont make ubuntu unique if it keeps leeching off MS
<Trixar_za> You mean Windows - not MS. Other developers and companies produce for Windows - mostly because it's one of the defacto markets (the other one being Apple)
<Trixar_za> Also considering the technology, I think MS has been leeching off Linux and it's children more than just a little.
<Golynx> yeah i agree there
<Golynx> aspecially the user accounts permissions side
<Golynx> the biggest card i think for ubuntu could be the ubuntu phone OS
<nlsthzn> ubuntu touch... coming very soon
<Golynx> lots of potential there for innovation
<nlsthzn> and I heard it will be world launch via the internet
<Golynx> nlsthzn yeah that will be cool
<Golynx> if there are many creative dev's out there to create truly user catching app's , then ubuntu will have a winner there
 * nlsthzn might have to let go of his S3 early ... especially if the goal of Touch to have the top 100 applications for android, iphone and bb working in touch becomes reality
<Golynx> still thats lacking though
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> too early to change now
<Golynx> better to wait until its stable enough like the desktop side
<Golynx> but yes nothing is easy, and success takes time, if you play your cards right
<Trixar_za> Never going to happen
<Trixar_za> There's a reason for it - several actually - but it's a very long article to read :P
<Trixar_za> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm <--- read it if you're bored :P
<Trixar_za> "It is logically impossible for any thing to be better than any other thing whilst remaining completely identical to it" <--- extract
<Golynx> lol 
<nlsthzn> makes sense
<Golynx> no comment
<WOLFEYES> Night everyone
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-05
<Kilos> morning all
<Private_User> morning everybody
<Private_User> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Private_User> morning bduk1
<bduk1> Dont want to hear nothing from the gauteng people about rain, hope all had enough. I like this weather.
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 
<Kilos> yeah bduk1 wonderful
<Kilos> nw province still having a droubt
<Kilos> drought
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> and hi Kilos
<Kilos> morninet
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> going mad here. using tab complete after morn
<Kilos> another 17mm last night inetpro 
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> just 2.5 on my side
<Kilos> wow
<jabberwocky93> morning all
<Spekko> morning peeepil
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Private_User> morning jabberwocky93, inetpro, Spekko, magespawn, ThatGraemeGuy
<Private_User> and I have already greeted Kilos so nobody ask why he is not included
<Spekko> Morning Private_User
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Spekko> Morning Kilos (Private user made me feel bad for not mentioning by name)
<Kilos> how far are you with cleaning the desktop pc
<Spekko> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Private_User> oh thanks for reminding me Kilos
<Private_User> gonna do it now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lagging hey Maaz 
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee
<Maaz> Private_User: coffee is liquid code
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: Righto
<jabberwocky93> morning Private_User
<inetpro> hi Private_User
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko, Kilos and Private_User!
<Kilos> Maaz gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Private_User> Maaz: THANK YOU
<Maaz> Private_User: Sure
<Kilos> wow after using opera browser for many months i just found it has lots of extensions
<Kilos> Maaz seen golynx
<Maaz> Kilos: golynx was last seen 11 hours, 44 minutes and 57 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-03-04 11:15:00 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-03-04 11:50:59 PST
<Private_User> I just found a ghekko inside the power supply
<Private_User> wondering if that could have been causing the random shutdowns
<Squirm> a good mate of mine found a fried one in his PSU
<Squirm> it was shorting it out
<Squirm> which was tripping the mains on the DB board
<Squirm> took them a while to figure it out
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> inetpro it seems to be making up for all the years of min rain
<Kilos> pouring here
<Kilos> poor sheep dont enjoy this weather
<Private_User> gecko is that the correct spelling?
<Kilos> Maaz spell ghecko
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Gecko or gecko
<Private_User> Maaz: Define Gecko
<Maaz> Private_User: Gecko \Geck"o\ (g[e^]k"[-o]), n.; pl. {Geckoes} (g[e^]k"[=o]z). [Cf. F. & G. gecko; -- so called from the sound which the animal utters.] (Zool.) Any lizard of the family {Geckonid[ae]}. The geckoes are small, carnivorous, mostly nocturnal animals with large eyes and vertical, elliptical pupils. Their toes are generally expanded, and furnished with
<Maaz> adhesive disks, by which they can run over walls and ceilings. They are numerous in warm c…
<Private_User> I hate them, geckos that is
<bduk1> They are great eating a lot of mozies and other small insects Private_User 
<Private_User> I don't mind them outside since they keep the insect population in check but inside the house is a definite no, no
<Kilos> they mess up the walls and windows
<Kilos> doom kills many more mossies
<Kilos> mozzies
<Private_User> not forgetting finding their faeces everywhere
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> they good outside
<Private_User> I think this Desktop is clean enough
<Kilos> be sure, dont think, thionking is bad for the brain
<Kilos> whew so many typos
<Kilos> another net-split day looks like
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<waanie> Hi Guys 
<waanie> I have been using linux for about 10 years
<waanie> ubuntu from about 2010
<waanie> I use it as a desktop os as well as a LAMP server with zpanel
<waanie> I use it as a reverse proxy and I use bacula for backups
<waanie> looking at puttin zentiyal down at some point to see what I can get from there
<ThatGraemeGuy> welcome
<ThatGraemeGuy> pull up a chair and enjoy the peace and quiet ;-)
<waanie> thanks
<waanie> I am in port elizabeth
<waanie> not too many folks out here that use it
<waanie> anybody doing interesting things with ubuntu
<superfly> ohi
<waanie_> I decided to install xchat
<waanie_> I am still here
<waanie_> are there any folks from PE
<waanie_> looking for a project to work on and to learn
<waanie_> I am interested in web technologies like node and ruby
<kbmonkey> good day 0/
<nuvolari> oh hi kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> this is not a trick question: is there a solution to binary file version control?
<nuvolari> everyone says "Don't store binary files in X"
<nuvolari> but there is no solution to where it *should* go
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> well git can store binary files!
<kbmonkey> granted you can't always store diffs, so if the data stays unchanged for most of the time
<kbmonkey> you're golden
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: that's the issue :P
<kbmonkey> if the files are very large, you can symlink instead. git stores the symlinks, and use some backup system for the big files
<nuvolari> themes come to mind
<nuvolari> lots and lots of image data
<nuvolari> now the issue with that is to get non-VCS-savvy people to use it
<kbmonkey> damn that is a tricky one!
<nuvolari> words can't describe my hate for subversion at this moment
<kbmonkey> well, share the images and a backup snaps them every so often. then refresh and commit the changed images within the release branch?
<kbmonkey> that is, during development they can change the images till they go blue, and you only take them into the code at the end.
<magespawn> nuvolari, make them VCS savvy?
<Private_User> hey anybody else experiencing slow internet connectivity?
<Private_User> or is it just me?
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, tell them they should get professional XD
<magespawn> later all 
<kbmonkey> good day
<Private_User> afternoon all
<Private_User> anybody else experiencing connectivity issues to the internet?
<theblazehen> Private_User, nope
<Private_User> ok know of any issues with 3G today or with CellC 3G connectivity?
<Private_User> I am unable to get to any sites
<Private_User> just pinged google.com
<Private_User> got 3 request time outs
<Private_User> and the last one was a reply
<Private_User> Reply from 173.194.34.100: bytes=32 time=3619ms TTL=50
<Private_User> there definitely is a delay some where
<Private_User> hey anybody here know for a blue cable and white cable which would be the negative and positive
<Private_User> ?
<Private_User> this is for a power switch for a desktop
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<Private_User> hi Golynx
<Golynx> usually when i was an electrician the blue was the neutral wire, meaning negative
<Private_User> ok and if its red and white?
<Private_User> and also green and black?
<Golynx> but i could be wrong. That depends on the manufacturer that made it 
<Private_User> :(
<Private_User> my internet is not working so not able to search
<Golynx> red will always be positive charge and black negative
<Golynx> Maaz google blue cable white cable negative and positive
<Maaz> Golynx: "Wiring Color Codes : Color Codes - All About Circuits" http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_5/chpt_2/2.html :: "Which speaker wire is the negative the black or the striped" http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Which_speaker_wire_is_the_negative_the_black_or_the_striped :: "USB pins of the four wires inside the USB - Black and Red, White ..."
<Maaz> http://geopeter.hubpages.com/hub/USB-pins-o-the-four-wires-inside-the-USB-Black-and-Red-White-and-Green :: "Color …
<Golynx> hmm :/
<Private_User> the writing on this motherboard is so tiny for these power/reset switches
<Golynx> Maaz google blue wire negative pc
<Maaz> Golynx: "G and triangle, negative or positive cables [Solved] - New Build ..." http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/294741-31-triangle-negative-positive-cables :: "Wiring Color Codes : Color Codes - All About Circuits" http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_5/chpt_2/2.html :: "Color Code of Wires inside the USB - Mark Johann - HubPages" http://markjohann.hubpages.com/hub
<Maaz> /Color-Coded-Wire-inside-the-USB :: "USB pins of the four wires inside the USB - Black a…
<Golynx> ai 
<Golynx> Private_User is it only on the switch that the wire is loose
<Private_User> I am trying to reconnect it and I forgot to write down this stuff
<Private_User> I dis-assemble the whole machine
<Private_User> now re-assembling
<Golynx> oh, thats bad
<Golynx> but a switch is just a switch. If you can remove the wires and there were only 2 in there then it should'nt matter which place the wire fits in the switch
<Private_User> ok thanks Golynx
<Golynx> but i have to be there to know whats going on, else i'm not much help
<Golynx> good luck
<Private_User> they have the lables what they for just not which is + or -
<Private_User> on the mobo it states which side the - and + go
<Private_User> I assumed these things could only go in 1 way
<Private_User> that is how I managed to plug everything else 
<Golynx> if the + marker on the switch then thats the white wire generally. For the - marker the blue wire
<Golynx> its best to check the manual to not make critical mistakes that could damage your pc
<Private_User> ok my internet seems to be working now let me check on the manufactures website
<Golynx> good
<Golynx> hope its not a bomb your trying to diffuse :p
<Private_User> or build
<Private_User> :D
<Private_User> hehe
<Golynx> lol
<Private_User> nope not building a bomb just now NSA, FBI listening and will think we terrorists
<Private_User> O:-)
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> dude but imagine somebody trying to diffuse a bomb and asking for help on IRC
<Private_User> that would make a funny movie
<Golynx> hahaha yeah it would
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I found boar
<nuvolari> which seems promising
<nuvolari> https://code.google.com/p/boar/
<nuvolari> Binary Object ARchive
<nuvolari> seems smiple
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> simple
<Private_User> hey can anyone tell me if its normal for a CPU to be stuck to a HeatSink/Fan
<Private_User> when I removed it it came out very easily but now I am not sire how to put it back and whether it will align properly if I do or is it possible to do so?
<Private_User> *sure
<Private_User> or do you guys suggest I remove it first from the heatsink
<Private_User> ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Private_User: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_grease
<ThatGraemeGuy> Over time, some thermal greases may dry out, have reduced heat transferring capabilities, or set like glue and make it difficult to remove the heat sink. If too much force is applied the processor may be damaged. Heating the grease by turning the processor on for a short period often softens the adhesion. Another method to use can be by turning the heatsink slowly instead of lifting it up. It is recommended that thermal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> grease be re-applied with each removal of the heatsink.[14]
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you remove it from the heatsink you will need to properly clean the existing thermal paste and apply a fresh coat
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's a bit of an art unto itself, you have to put on enough that its effective, but not too much either
<Private_User> eish but I have none and the heat sink and fan is off came off easily with the CPU stuck to it
<Private_User> what happens if I use without the thermal paste?
<ThatGraemeGuy> heat dissipation is likely to be less than optimal
<ThatGraemeGuy> if its stuck it should be ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> unless you specifically need to take it off the heatsink for some reason
<ThatGraemeGuy> what cpu is it?
<Private_User> nope I do not but I am not sure how to put it back on the motherboard
<Private_User> will I be able to just place on?
<Private_User> its an intel processor
<Private_User> gigabyte mobo
<ThatGraemeGuy> usually there's only 1 way it'll go in
<ThatGraemeGuy> you don't know the specific type of processor? "intel" doesn't do much to narrow it down ;-)
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> sorry ThatGraemeGuy I cannot remember, Intel P4 @GHz processor I think
<Private_User> since the CPU is stuck on cannot read from there either
<Private_User> *2GHz
<ThatGraemeGuy> www.dansdata.com/images/i845s/p4pins440.jpg
<ThatGraemeGuy> something like that?
<Private_User> yeah the pins look about right but the middle is slightly different
<Private_User> I am trying to search for an image to show you
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok, but in that image ^^^ you see how the bottom right corner has 2 pins missing? the socket will similary have 2 pins blocked up, so the cpu is physically only capable of going in correctly
<Private_User> ok but I thought you have to always lift the lever and then insert?
<Private_User> so I could just insert without lifting the lever?
<Private_User> eish everywhere I read on the net it says I have to remove it but then how did it come off so easily when I removed the heatsink/fan. It should have been difficult I would assume since the lever is supposed to lock the CPU in place
<Kilos> afternoon all. no power today while eskom planted new poles
<Kilos> what i missed
<Kilos> what you breaking Private_User 
<Private_User> and also I do not have thermal paste so if I remove it from the heat sink I will have to re-apply before re-inserting so I am just in a bit of a twist at the moment not sure whgat to do or just take a chance
<Private_User> haha hi Kilos
<Private_User> I am putting this desktop together
<Private_User> but the CPU is stuck to the heatsink/fan
<Kilos> ya the paste is holding it
<Private_User> it came off so easily when I removed it thought it was the way this motherboard worked
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, i forgot about those lever things :-/
<Private_User> but now I am scared to put it back just like that
<Kilos> have you lifted it off the m/board
 * ThatGraemeGuy not too much of a hardware guy
<Private_User> no worries ThatGraemeGuy you are very helpful
<Private_User> thanks
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry..... it turns out i'm more useless than initially assumed :-D
<Kilos> ai!
<Private_User> but now I wondering take a chance or wait for thermal paste
<ThatGraemeGuy> aaaand my afterhours tasks are done, i'm off, have a good evening
<Kilos> dont say things like that ThatGraemeGuy 
<Golynx> Private_User you can try ##hardware too, lots of "know how to" guys there
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Private_User> thanks Golynx
<Kilos> Maaz forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Tuesday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 24° C., Tuesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 20° C., Wednesday: Thunderstorm. High: 24° C., Wednesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Thursday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 22° C., Thursday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Friday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 23° C., Friday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 17° C.,
<Maaz> Saturday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 26° C., Saturday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. …
<Kilos> grrrr
<theblazehen> hello
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi kiselenok 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-06
<Spekko> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko!
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 
<Spekko> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Squirm-> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm- 
<jabberwocky93> morning Kilos
<superfly> guten morgen
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> & congrats :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're a braver man than I ;-p
<Kilos> morgen superfly ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: they say there's a thin line between bravery and stupidity
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy what did the fly do
<ThatGraemeGuy> *snigger*
<Kilos> how come you didnt tell me superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: tell you what?
<Kilos> what you did that you being congratulated for man
<superfly> This, I gather: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1/1625627_10153908068725094_1721210745_n.jpg
<Kilos> lemme go see
<Kilos> another one?
<superfly> You say that like it's a bad thing...
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> just so quick and ive been off the fly sites and Hannahs site so ,ong i forget what is going on
<Kilos> congratulations superfly 
<superfly> Thanks Kilos :-)
<Kilos> s/,ong/long
<superfly> Kilos: we use vuisboek more these days
<Kilos> tell Hannah i say congrats too please
<superfly> I will
<Kilos> fb kills my data but i saw something in opera that says it can modify facebook to suit ones likes
<Kilos> was waiting for golynx to see if it works
<Kilos> an extension or something
<Kilos> now you gonna get even less sleep superfly 
<Kilos> sjoe we gonna have to call you superzombie
<Kilos> hi Xethron bduk1 
<inetpro> superfly: congrats!
<inetpro> and good luck!
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<superfly> hi inetpro, thanks
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> o/
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Squirm> ^^
<Squirm> I just had to pass up an opportunity to sail from Cpt to Durban :(
<Kilos> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<bduk1> Did someone hihacked the rain today?
<superfly> Anyone else suffering from load shedding?
<georgl> load shedding in effect here in the cape
<georgl> ypu
<georgl> yup
<georgl> power was off for 2 odd hours
<Kilos> oh my , load shedding officially started again today according to radio news
<Kilos> hi the
<Kilos> ooops
<Squirm> we're meant to be hit by it later on
<Squirm> they can't tell us when and for how long
<nuvolari> cloud is not good for sunny days
<nuvolari> It stops working
<nuvolari> ugh, is there international interweb breaks?
<nuvolari> *are
<Tinuva> actually you can find out exactly when you get hit by load shedding
<Tinuva> i know for example, our office and my house will be down from 2pm to 16:30
<Tinuva> and again tonight 10pm to 00:30
<Tinuva> then tomorrow 6am to 8:30
<Tinuva> you need to know on which power station you are, and then get the stage3 load shedding schedule
<Tinuva> very easy
<Tinuva> still sucks that we have to go through thi
<Spekko> Question...
<Spekko> Is it a natural, for a PHP file to have 1.2k + lines of procedural code? When all you want to do is add a new user ?
<Spekko> Sorry wrong channel :/
<Kilos> Tinuva you have a link to that?
<Tinuva> i can give you link to the Cape Town stuff?
<Kilos> oh it dont strat with a nation wide one first?
<Kilos> start
<Tinuva> cape town, suburb to station conversion list: http://cdn.24.co.za/files/Cms/General/d/2703/d74d0683019540c39a1c5607db187309.pdf
<Tinuva> cape town stage 3 load shedding schedule: https://www.capetown.gov.za/en/Documents/Load_shedding_stage_3_schedule.pdf
<Tinuva> each municipality have their own schedule
<Tinuva> so you really want to get your municipality's schedule
<Kilos> cool ty let me ask google
 * jabberwocky93 slaps Spekko with a large trout
 * Spekko sobs
<Kilos> looks like one starts here http://loadshedding.eskom.co.za/
<Kilos> Spekko grab and cook the trout man, they best fresh water fish
<Tinuva> yeah Kilos just looked at that url, it says the same the pdf docs says, just easier
<Tinuva> and yes load shedding at my house started :(
<Tinuva> i cant ping the one pc that is not on a UPS
<Tinuva> the others will probably die soon enough
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> that sucks
<Tinuva> network UPS will last easily through out
<Tinuva> so ADSL and Wifi at home stays up, can for up to 5 hours
<Tinuva> since it pulls so little power on that ups
<Kilos> ah
<Tinuva> the good thing is, power will be back when work finish
<nuvolari> just when you think the week can't get worse... internet down
<nuvolari> I'm jut going to laugh
<nuvolari> *just
<nuvolari> the en of the world!
<nuvolari> 'lectricity just went down
<Golynx> down from 30 to 22 , load shedding ?
<Squirm> :/
 * Squirm waits impatiently for it to die
<Golynx> lol
 * Golynx puts a self powered house in his wish list
<Kilos> hmm... looks like we got load shed for 2.5 hours
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, boar? like the kind that asterix and obelix catch? :D
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello
<Private_User> hello kbmonkey
<Private_User> hello everybody else
<Private_User> hello Kilos
<Private_User> I know I greeted Kilos already but this is just for the channel records ;)
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> haha
<Private_User> was just curious how come most of the people in here only connect from work?
<kbmonkey> how do you figure that Private_User ?
<not_found> better to talk on IRC than work>\
<Kilos> they spend their lives on pcs so want a break. but normally most are still here at night
<Kilos> load shedding is killing some i think
<kbmonkey> serves us right Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> kbmonkey:  I just see many people leaving the room around end of business day
<Private_User> and not all re-join again
<Private_User> later in the evening
<Private_User> lol @ not_found
<kbmonkey> great observation Private_User !
<Private_User> not_found: be sure your boss is not looking and maybe on this channel, but then again if he is on this channel then he probably thinking like you LOL
<Private_User> lol @ kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hey hey this is freenode not some myface chat ;P
<kbmonkey> this is geek country
<not_found> doubt my boss knows what IRC is :p
<Private_User> lol
<kbmonkey> encrypted ssh -> linux shell -> freenode -> no spying
 * kbmonkey dons tin foil hat
<Private_User> lol
<kbmonkey> trying to work out cost of fuel if I move rooms
<Kilos> closer to work kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> fuel costs today are a major factor in everything
<Private_User> yeah and I have noticed that when fuel price goes up everything goes up but when fuel price comes down nothing else comes down
<kbmonkey> farther
<kbmonkey> further?
<kbmonkey> fuhrer?
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> btw kbmonkey why did you not upload pictures of keyboards and monkeys on your site maybe with a side of bananas?
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> haha he is a big banana eater
<kbmonkey> kbmonkey.blinkenshell.org
<kbmonkey> asciinanas
<kbmonkey> about R800 a month extra on fuel. 
<Private_User> btw what languages do they use when developing software and applications on ubuntu and ubuntu itself? Is it mainly C or C++?
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Private_User> evening charl_
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> methinks everything Private_User 
<Kilos> python perl and the rest
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Private_User> ok Kilos
<Kilos> i think
<Private_User> is kbmonkey still here got a good site for him to visit? LOL
<Kilos> ya he just hiding
<Kilos> shocked with guel costs
<Private_User> yeah and also the fuel costs
<charl_> what happened?
<charl_> fuel costs?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: There isn't a pot on
<Private_User> Maaz: but you just made some
<Maaz> Private_User: Excuse me?
<Private_User> lol
<charl_> weird
<charl_> looks like maaz is broken again
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl_> oh i missed it, he already gave me coffee :)
<Private_User> lol
<charl_> Maaz: sorry and thanks
<Maaz> charl_: my pleasure
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Kilos> Maaz and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Private_User> Maaz: large for me
<Maaz> Private_User: Huh?
<Kilos> dont add on to the commands
<Kilos> large only is recognised
<kbmonkey> yes Private_User ?
<Private_User> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Private_User
<Private_User> ok thanks Kilos
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> was working out if moving would be cost effective with more travel. 
<kbmonkey> not that I would use the extra money for anything
<Private_User> kbmonkey: I always think of this when I see your nick http://www.joecartoon.com/index.php/episodes/look-at-my-monkey/
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> :p
<charl_> brb off to the shops
<Private_User> but you just got here
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Private_User and Kilos!
<Private_User> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> Private_User: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<kbmonkey> lol Private_User - I does not play but I remember joe cartoon!
<Private_User> yeah and also the the fly one, think of that when the fly nick is mentioned
<kbmonkey> yeah the stoned flies!
<kbmonkey> reminds me of happier times
<Private_User> lol same here dude, same here
<kbmonkey> well stepping away from the screen to do stuff. read or something.
<kbmonkey> busy with the hitchhiker's trilogy
<kbmonkey> a trilogy, yet it is 5 books. how about that! :D
<kbmonkey> Maaz, whoami
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<kbmonkey> bot does not know your GNU commands!
<Kilos> kbmonkey ask him again
<charl_> back
<Private_User> welcome back charl_
<Kilos> wow shops close hey
<Kilos> is that close the same as nearby
<Kilos> looks wrong
<charl_> Kilos: yes i live in the middle of the city here
<charl_> a big shopping mall is very close to my apartment and the rest of the city is also near by (it's small city)
<Kilos> cool
 * not_found is back... stupid long and boring night shifts ftl
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> hey not_found 
<not_found> hiya charl_ :)
<Private_User> hey not_found
<charl_> you should give them a 404 error when they call you up for night shift
<charl_> then you really are not found :)
<Private_User> LOL
<not_found> unfortunately I am permanently on shifts so night shift is a given >.<
<Private_User> just curious, what do you do that your work night shifts
<Kilos> skins dates and makes date fingers wit flour and camel milk
<not_found> >.<
<Kilos> with
<not_found> operator, panel operator the be exact... we be making some plastic :p
<not_found> *yo
<not_found> *to
<not_found> >.<
<Private_User> ok cool
<Kilos> what does that smiley show?
<Private_User> I worked night shifts previously, I loved it
<Private_User> that when you the least busy
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> ive lost the smiley thing in konversation since going 64bit and dunno how to get them back
<Private_User> >.< nothing comes up for me as well Kilos
<Kilos> i had them showing so lekker
<Kilos> sigh
<charl_> lol date fingers
<Kilos> they actually lekker
<charl_> yes
<charl_> i had some delicious dates the other day
<Kilos> wb Tonberry 
<Tonberry> finallly
<Kilos> power off till now?
<Kilos> we had 2 hours off
<charl_> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> yes just got power back
<not_found> I don't think >.< is an official emiticon
<Kilos> i watched the news and they blame first of all the rain that wet the coal
<Kilos> then add quietly and a conveyor belt that broke in 2013 and not repaired yet
<not_found> that story again >.<
<not_found> Eskom up to its old stories >
<not_found> ?
<Kilos> yeah
<not_found> :/
<charl_> eishkom?
<not_found> that sucks
<not_found> previous time they didn't pay the truck drivers so nobody delivered the coal and nobody noticed >.<
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> but after a month of regular power cuts no one complains when the price goes up as long as the power stays on
<not_found> clever tactic :'(
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl_> have a good evening
<magespawn> good evening
<superfly> hihi
<magespawn> hey
<magespawn> anyone know a good dj program? i have mixx installed currently
<magespawn> where is everyone?
<superfly> mixx was what I was going to recommend
<magespawn> works nicely, just need a desk and a faster pc
<magespawn> might also be better if the music was on the laptop hard drive  and not a usb drive
<inetpro> good evenin
<magespawn> howdy inetpro 
<inetpro> heh magespawn, hoe gaan dinge daar?
<magespawn> baie goed, dankie, en met jou?
<magespawn> any ways, bed time for me, good night all
<nuvolari> oh hi
<not_found> haithar
<nuvolari> fp
<nuvolari> eh?
<nuvolari> hey, how are you not_found?
<nuvolari> \o/ shared something for #shareyourdesktopfriday on google+
<nuvolari> it's been ages
<nuvolari> https://plus.google.com/u/0/109079147795071980257/posts/75Ck46a1TyK
<nuvolari> ok, gonna hit the hay
<not_found> good night nuvolari :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-07
<Squirm> nuvolari: I think we should blame Eskom for this too
<Kilos> oh my, we been killed
<Kilos> hi 23LAAKYJN 
<Spekko> rofl
<Spekko> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Kilos> no chanserv even
<Kilos> lemme organise a new coffe girl
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> You're welcome Kilos
<Kilos> wb guys
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Spekko> Maaz load shedding
<Maaz> Spekko: Just do it yourself
<Spekko> :D
<Kilos-> haha
<Kilos-> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos-: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko and Kilos-!
<Kilos-> Maaz gracias
<Maaz> Kilos-: ¡de nada!
<Spekko> Maaz Domo arigato
<Maaz> Spekko: Excuse me?
<Spekko> :'(
<Kilos-> ah
<Kilos-> wait
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos- 
<Kilos-> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos-> at is youre welcome in japanese
<Kilos-> what
<Spekko> Domo arigato = Thanks a lot
<Kilos-> spekko?
<Spekko> in japanese yeah
<Kilos-> the answer man
<Spekko> ooh
<Spekko> *what
<jabberwocky93> lol
<Kilos-> ya dunno what happened here
<Spekko> do- itashi mashite
<Kilos-> ok sec
<Kilos-> oh my maaz is stuck
<Kilos-> Maaz hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos-
<Spekko> Stuck ?
<Kilos-> ok Spekko thank him now
<Spekko> Maaz Domo Arigato
<Maaz> do- itashi mashite Spekko san
<Spekko> AAAAAWW YEEAH
<Kilos-> is that right?
<Spekko> yep that's perfect
<Kilos-> cool
<Spekko> :D
<Kilos-> dunno if it will work without caps
<Kilos-> we dont normally use caps
<Kilos-> Maaz domo arigato
<Maaz> do- itashi mashite Kilos- san
<Spekko> strtolower the input or something
<Kilos-> yay
<Spekko> Wooo-hoo
<Kilos-> i dunno that funny stuff man
<Spekko> Man im gonna write a bot tonight.. I wrote a NodeJS bot called Alfred a while back
<Spekko> Never got around to making him as slick as Maaz
<Kilos-> can you do python?
<Spekko> Not yet, wanna get into it though. I'm familiar with Java, PHP and some NodeJS
<Spekko> and yourself ?
<Kilos-> i do english and afrikaans
<Spekko> rofl!
<Spekko> Touche
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> im a ballie man
<Kilos-> can only do a few sudo commands
<Kilos-> get byteof python
<Kilos-> byteofpython
<Kilos-> Maaz google byteofpython
<Maaz> Kilos-: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop CH" http://swaroopch.com/notes/python/ :: "A Byte of Python - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/read/ :: "A Byte of Python (PDF) - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf :: "A Byte of Python" http://www.byteofpython.info/ :: "Free PDF: A Byte of Python by Swaroop C H"
<Maaz> http://freepdfs.org/pdf/a-byte-of-python :: "A Byte of Python in German | Free Developme…
<Spekko> lol, so what do you do for a living ?
<Kilos-> i sit here
<Spekko> and monitor the irc channel :P ?
<Kilos-> sis supports me
<Kilos-> ya im the greeter bot here
<Spekko> hahahahaha
<Kilos-> tumbleweed have you released the new ibid yet
<Kilos-> and morning to you
<Kilos-> Spekko you can get the ibid bot and source code in the repos
<Kilos-> looks like dev work has slowed down
<Spekko> i will check it out ye
<tumbleweed> Kilos-: afraid not
<Kilos-> ok ty
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi :D
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * Kilos wbb gonna setup graphical emoticons in konversation
<Kilos> yay so easy
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> ai!
<smile> brb! :p
<smile> it works, Kilos :D
<smile> (sound! without annoying sound event)
<Kilos> what did you do
<smile> I removed the sound applet from autostarting
<smile> I added the sound applet to my task bar / panel
<Kilos> hehe i need the sounds
<smile> I installed xfce4-volumed-pulse
<smile> and after that, added autostart item for xfce4-volumed-pulse
<smile> (which was automatically added, so I removed the manually added one)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> do you see smileys on that chatzilla thing
<smile> yeah I do :)
<Kilos> cool
<smile> wanna see screenshot? :p
<Kilos> i got them working here in konversation as well
<smile> great :)
<smile> have you always used Konversation?
<Kilos> yeah now i can see who sticks tongue out at me
<Kilos> no i prefer xchat but it has no sound on 64bit 12.04
<Kilos> only niggle with konversation is that all scroll backs are dulled out after restarting
<Kilos> except the smileys that now show
<Kilos> haha
<Tinuva> konversation is great, but since I am not on a kde desktop anymore...back to hexchat (newer xchat)
<smile> lol, Kilos :p
<Kilos> Tinuva have you got audio alerts working?
<Kilos> i like the bloep sound
<Kilos> bell.ogg
<Kilos> im running konversation here on unity
<smile> I'm leaving
<smile> bye
<Kilos> toods smile 
<Kilos> be good
<smile> thanks
<Tinuva> Kilos, no idea, i dont have sound at work
<Kilos> ah
<Tinuva> just let it alert me in the system tray
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> >.<
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Spekko> Allow me to restore some faith in your humanity: http://www.trueactivist.com/gab_gallery/man-gives-homeless-guy-a-winning-lottery-ticket/
<jabberwocky93> does anyone know how to report sms spam?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> hmm...
<jabberwocky93> second time today that they want to know if I'm blacklested and in need of a loan :-/
<Kilos> you gotta fone the provider i think\
<Kilos> and ask them to block that link
 * jabberwocky93 thinks he should ask Spekko to write a spam blocker for his phone
<Kilos> lol
<jabberwocky93> *nudge nudge
<jabberwocky93> ;)
<Spekko> my phone doesn't spam
<Kilos> look at sugarplum and convert it for sms use
<Kilos> Spekko ^
 * jabberwocky93 thinks about registering spekko's number on some dodge websites >:-O
<Kilos> hehe
 * Spekko thinks that it wouldn't have been the first time Jabberwocky has pulled a stunt like that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we gotta watch him
 * Spekko remember the year of 2010 when my email was spammed by 7 different dating sites..
 * Kilos gets the sjambok out
<Spekko> daaarsy
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<nuvolari> dit was nie ek nie oom
<nuvolari> belowe!
<Private_User> afternoon all
<nuvolari> oh hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> wat wat gedoen hey nuvolari ?
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> Almost
<Squirm> the
<Squirm> end
 * Squirm crawls
<Kilos> i slept a while so it moved faster
<nuvolari> nee ek weet nie oom Kilos, oom wil die sambok uitruk
<Kilos> o ja man skuus
<Kilos> as daai wocky stoud is
 * jabberwocky93 kruip weg
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone have experience with these ethernet-over-power adapters?
<jabberwocky93> I've used it before
<jabberwocky93> I'm more used to power-over-ethernet for all my low powers devices :-) 
<jabberwocky93> if you have any ham operators living close to you they will flip when you start using eth-over-power
<jabberwocky93> it creates a lot of electrical interference, basically turns your house into a big antenna
<ThatGraemeGuy> wondering how it works when you have more than 2, does it broadcast like an old school hub? i assume so
<jabberwocky93> it's easy for people to sniff your network packets, hence the encryption on the devices
<jabberwocky93> personally I've only paired 2 devices, but I don't see why it shouldn't work with more connections
<jabberwocky93> and yes it wil transmit the packets over the whole network (to all the plugs), the devices themselves wil have to filter the unwanted packets
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, so practically you don't want too many of them i suppose
<jabberwocky93> yeah, using it for a large office setup won't work that well
<ThatGraemeGuy> wouldn't use them at an office, period
<ThatGraemeGuy> was thinking more in terms of home use
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyway........ it's weekend, byyyyye everybodies!
<Kilos> enjoy ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> see ya monday
<inetpro> enjoy the weekend ThatGraemeGuy
<jabberwocky93> bye ThatGraemeGuy
<Private_User> cheers ThatGraemeGuy
<Private_User> lol the only text that's missing here is the one where somebody writes :'( and make sure you write everyday 
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> anybody here does development for Androids?
<Private_User> hi liamT
<liamT> greetings
<Kilos> hi liamT 
<jabberwocky93> bye, enjoy your weekend!
<liamT> greetings
<jabberwocky93> Private_User: ping spekko on monday about the android dev
<Private_User> ok cool thanks
<Kilos> he is gone man
<Private_User> yeah he left a few seconds after his message
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> I am a slow typist
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> often get left behind
<liamT> go Dvorak and don't look back
<Kilos> eeek
<liamT> like learning to drive and left and right hand manual car
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i gotta look for keys as it is
<liamT> you can buy little stickers for the keyboard
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> im just getting used to this one
<Kilos> dvorak is for you clever peeps
<Kilos> all my stuffs in museums
<Kilos> http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/aor_wide_range_monitor_ar_2500.html
<Kilos> now where do i get a manual
<liamT> hellsbells, good luck, maybe contact the manufacturer, they might have a scanned copy
<Kilos> lol
<liamT> ciao everyone
<Kilos> cheers liamT 
<Private_User> hey not_found
<not_found> Private_User ; alo :)
<Private_User> not_found: question always curious as to why you enter and then leave the room change host and then re-enter?
<Kilos> hi not_found i found the emoticons in konversation
<not_found> ah must be because I am using a webclient and it logs in, then issues my password to chanserv and re-authenticates me.  
<Kilos> lemme find the link
<Private_User> ah ok cool
<Kilos> Private_User that happens when you are cloaked
<Kilos> http://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Tips_and_Tricks
<Kilos> not_found save it for when you on kde again
<not_found> I do get emoticons in konversation :p
<Private_User> thanks Kilos but defeats the purpose of being cloaked since you publish your IP to everyone then change it
<not_found> but I do have them on KDE at home :p
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> not_found what are these peeps
<Kilos> got 4 come online from there today
<Kilos> gggzzz.www [78.24.216.163]
 * not_found needs to test SSH connection from work to outside world.  if someone has an IP I can try to connect to that would be appreciated (I don't need to log in, only get to login screen to test pls)
<Kilos> one new one now in ##ubuntu-za-social
<not_found> perhaps the NSA is spying on the SA peeps now too
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> not_found i gotta find my ip then i can help
<Kilos> not_found why you stick tongue out at me
 * Kilos gets my knife
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cheeky
 * not_found is always sticking out the tongue
<not_found> even on my launchpad account picture :p
<Kilos> hmm...
<Private_User> yeah my dog also sticks its tongue out :p
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> :D
<not_found> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<not_found> sound like yoda, do you, hmmmm?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i enjoyed those movies
<not_found> :)
<not_found> always be a starwars fan
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> never actually watched star wars hey
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you missed all the jedi knights
<Kilos> anf the wuki thing
<not_found> I would recommend watching the first 3 movies... and if you really liked it perhaps you can suffer through the last 3
<not_found> then again disney is bringing out new movies so perhaps they will also be watchable
<Private_User> ok but come to think of it I am not sure why I never did
<superfly> not_found: still need an ip?
<not_found> superfly no thanks... got sorted :)
<Private_User> good evening charl_
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> hmm...
 * not_found will be back later...
<Kilos> lets have coffee without him then
<Kilos> ok not_found 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: Okay
<Private_User> Maaz: largwe
<Maaz> Private_User: What?
<Private_User> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Private_User
<Private_User> :D
<Private_User> ta Maaz
<Kilos> Maaz larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Kilos
<Private_User> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Private_User?
<Private_User> LOL
 * Kilos loves ibids
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Private_User!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Private_User> Maaz: thaks
<Maaz> Private_User: *blink*
<Private_User> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Private_User: Okay :-)
<Private_User> I am not sure what's going on but I internet has not been stable for the past few days and extremely slow
<Private_User> anybody else on 3G having the same issue?
<Kilos> nope mine is fine
<Kilos> you not on 8ta thats why
<Kilos> cellcalways sucks
<Kilos> they shre towers with voda and when voda gets busy the throttle cellc
<Kilos> share
<Private_User> ok was thinking the weather had something to do with it
<Kilos> actually sites are taking a while to open
<Kilos> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Private_User> wonder if they doing load shedding for the towers
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> taking forever
<Private_User> yeah thats the issue I have been having with many sites
<Private_User> and then suddenly they all work fine then back to being slow
 * Kilos needs to rock the boat at telkom again
<Kilos> i dont mind if they throttle other peeps
<Kilos> especially windows users
<Kilos> oops
<Private_User> Error 524 Ray ID: 1078b4c9056302ff
<Private_User> A timeout occurred
<Kilos> Maaz is http://blog.freenode.net/ down
<Private_User> lol @ Kilos
<Private_User> if they throttle windows users then the speed you get will be awsome since majority of the users in ZA are windows users
<Kilos> yeah
 * Kilos smiles
<Kilos> QA leave #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ya that site is down
<superfly> Maaz: is blog.freenode.net down?
<Maaz> superfly: Yes, http://blog.freenode.net/ is down (Server is not responding)
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> dunno why he didnt answer me
<Private_User> Maaz: why did you not answer Kilos?
<Maaz> Private_User: Excuse me?
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<charl_> lol sorry i missed coffee
<charl_> how's it going with all you awesome people
<Kilos> ya we noticed
<Private_User> hi charl_
<charl_> yeah got a little busy here
<charl_> i was playing with manjaro today
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> i am _extremely_ impressed
<charl_> i was slow to bite on to arch but i think i am turning into a convert
<charl_> this is much more like linux was supposed to be
<Private_User> apparently it supposed to let you understand every in and out of linux system
<charl_> not if you use manjaro then it's just as high level as ubuntu
<charl_> but if you setup arch from scratch, that is pretty hard core
<charl_> but it is extremely well documented
<charl_> the wiki is probably much more comprehensive than ubuntu's
<Private_User> connectivity seems to be an issue again. Think I am going to liog off for a while and be back later
<Private_User> cya later all
<charl_> ciao Private_User 
<Kilos> cheers Private_User 
<Kilos> i also enjoy the tomorrow people not_found 
<not_found> eh?
<Kilos> the series
<Kilos> the tomorrow people
<not_found> never seen or heard of
<Kilos> google it
<Kilos> maybe you can download it somewhere
<not_found> oh I am sure I could download it :p
<Kilos> its good
<Kilos> scifi stuff
<not_found> will check it out thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> np
<not_found> *yawn*
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Trixar 
<Trixar> Hey Kilos
<Trixar> Moving PC stuff - so I have to use this for now
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> Kilos: /mode #ubuntu-za +r
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> you see, I can even do it here
<Kilos> i see so ya
<Kilos> you got ops?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> wb not_found 
<Kilos> you havent fallen asleep yet?
<not_found> uncle Kilos , thanks... funny to find you up so late :p
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> im swaying on the stool here
<Kilos> you tongueing me again
<Trixar_> Oo
<not_found> always... you only realize it now ;)
<not_found> +1 Trixar_ 
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> 'lol
<Kilos> ja now i see
<Trixar_> If it's too often, it becomes common place and people stop noticing
<Kilos> haha
<Trixar_> I'm physically craving coke (as in the soft drink, not the drug)
<Kilos> coke is addictive as well
<Trixar_> My sister is here for a month and she makes me feel fat - so I have to eat less and drink water and stuff
<Kilos> but very lekker
<Trixar_> so I'm physically craving it now
<not_found> diet coke :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> eeek
<not_found> or coke zero
<not_found> better taste
<Kilos> drink fruit juice
<Kilos> and ween yourself off coke
<Trixar_> It's not so much the sugar as the caffeine
<Trixar_> It's dyretic or however you spell it. It helps you lose water weight - but if you take too much of it, it makes you retain it
<Trixar_> So you bloat up a bit
<Kilos> you wanna lose weight quick
<Kilos> eat lots of watermelon and nothing else
<Kilos> the more yoy eat the more you lose
<Trixar_> True - it's a good source of vitamins and water
<Kilos> oh a you can drink water too
<Kilos> your body uses more resources to digest it than what it gets out of watermelon
<Kilos> coke is very fattening
<Trixar_> Yeah, I'm also missing the caffeine - It's like somebody took my battery out in the morning
<Trixar_> It's bad for you, but it's so gooooood
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> coffee
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
 * Trixar_ sneaks some coke
<Trixar_> Night Kilos
<Kilos> you naughty
<Private_User> evening...or should I say good morning all
<Private_User> :D
<found_not> depends
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-08
<Private_User> experiencing very slow internet connections anybody else having the same issue?
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi feloegu 
<Kilos> feloegu would you like some coffee?
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> trying out hexchat, hope it has sound alerts
<Kilos-> Maaz hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos-
<Kilos> hi Tinuva 
<Kilos> just installed hexchat and sound works.but only a little ping sound
<Kilos> will get bell.ogg into its brain
<magespawn> good morning
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn Golynx 
 * Kilos going to town to get telkom modem now
<Kilos> wanna talk to you later about opera please Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> okay
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> how's it going
<magespawn> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> just got back from buying a talkom starter pack with modem
<charl_> how's the dsl router going
<Kilos> hard work going shopping
<charl_> Kilos: don't you already have a modem?
<Kilos> ya but keeps disconnecting
<Kilos> now for once i have a new modern modem
<charl_> Kilos: is that the fault of the modem or the network ?
<charl_> maybe you need an external antenna
<Kilos> something funny. it shows connected still in nm but nothing works
<charl_> hmmm
<Kilos> no man i get good signal here from the tower
<charl_> which modem did you buy ?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Kilos> i gotta still open it to see what brand it it
<charl_> ah ok
<Kilos> says D-link and telkom mobile on the cover
<charl_> ah
<charl_> taiwan... very good
<Kilos> says 14.4 mb/s
<charl_> a modern 3g modem should be able to handle that
<charl_> provided you have a good signal
<Kilos> yeah i get 3 bars here
<Kilos> i can see the tower about 500m away
<Kilos> feloegu you still quiet?
<Kilos> charl_ check if its a bot
<Golynx> hi charl_
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> wb Kilos
<charl_> Kilos: i get no ctcp version response... looks like a bot
<charl_> or somebody who disabled all ctcp responses
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> will watch
<charl_> yw
<Golynx> shouldnt one ask permission to add a bot to a channel
<Kilos> actually yes
<charl_> Kilos: and it's connecting from a russian IP
<charl_> yup looks a lot like a bot
<charl_> Golynx: friendly bots shouldn't be a problem but it looks like something shady
<Kilos> we need an op to kick it
<charl_> Golynx: all bots should at least respond with a valid ctcp version
<Golynx> oh ok thanks
<charl_> Kilos: why you asking, has it done something?
<Kilos> had a spate of them yesterday on other channels too
<charl_> bah
<Kilos> this is the 5th one
<charl_> sheesh
<charl_> i wasn't on freenode yesterday
<Kilos> i dunno what they can do here without one seeing it
<Kilos> feloegu ping
<charl_> that feloegu doesn't even respond with a ctcp ping, something weird
<Kilos> i wonder if its not them things that are used in ddos attacks on freenode
<Golynx> maybe those ddos freaks testing some new attack
<charl_> who knows, probably
<charl_> or it's just for spamming people
<Kilos> superfly ideas?
<charl_> Kilos: don't worry about it too much, it isn't seem to be doing anything at the moment
<charl_> just ping superfly or inetpro when they come back
<superfly> !bot
<superfly> sometimes that triggers them
<Kilos> feloegu !bot
<Kilos> superfly lets just kick the thing
<charl_> a truly malicious bot will not be fooled that easily
<charl_> but as far as i'm concerned, a client that does not respond with a ctcp version is a problem 
<superfly> I know that Quassel had a bug a few years ago in how it dealt with CTCP requests, so the only way to stay on IRC when someone was exploiting it was to turn off CTCP
<superfly> (they came into #quassel and started CTCP pinging everyone in there... was quite a fun day)
<charl_> looooool
<charl_> hilarious
<Kilos> i turned off ctcp replies in hexchat here now
<charl_> Kilos: you're using hexchat? on ubuntu?
<Kilos> yeah
<charl_> irssi is very good at handling ctcp requests, so i have no worries here
<superfly> yeah, they fixed the bug that day and it rolled out over the next week to all the distros
<Kilos> lot like xchat and if gives a timid alert where xchat had no sound alert
<charl_> Kilos: i tried to install the ppa but it gave me a lot of errors on apt-get update
<charl_> Kilos: apparently the package sources weren't valid or could not be found or something
<Kilos> wow mine worked fine
<charl_> Kilos: for the last two days in the office i was using hexchat on manjaro
<charl_> i really like the feature where you can color-code usernames ...
<Kilos> it seems close to what xchat was before it started giving sound probs
<Kilos> thats too involved for me
<inetpro> superfly: IIRC proper support for both DCC and CTCP is not yet included in Quassel
<Kilos> inetpro hi
<Kilos> kill the bot
<inetpro> hello
<superfly> inetpro: DCC is not included, CTCP is.
<inetpro> superfly: but is it completely implemented?
<charl_> what no irc client with dcc support ?
 * inetpro looks at a very paranoid kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> I don't know... I would presume so, but since I never use it...
<Kilos> kill it
<charl_> *an irc client
<charl_> *with no dcc support
<charl_> phew i need to have more coffee :)
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl_> hi Iraeeu 
<Iraeeu> Hey
 * inetpro prefers a simple irc client without too many features
<Kilos> hi Iraeeu welcome to ubuntu-za
<inetpro> dcc is not needed on irc
<inetpro> IMHO
<Kilos> doesnt it just work?
<charl_> you don't _need_ it but if you have no dcc you can't get files off file servers
<charl_> dcc is extremely old though, i can't believe there are clients that still don't support it
<inetpro> dcc is probably the biggest reason why irc is so unstable at times
<inetpro> too many peeps exploiting it
<charl_> that makes no sense, irc is only used to extablishing the connection
<charl_> why exploiting ?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks, now maybe i can wake up :)
<Maaz> charl_: One learns a new thing every day
<Iraeeu> Is this like a professional ubuntu chat or just a social hang out?
<Kilos> the pro one Iraeeu 
<superfly> Iraeeu: this is the official channel of the Ubuntu South Africa local community
<Kilos> the social is at ##ubuntu-za-social
<inetpro> and the social is non-official
<Kilos> but we socialise here too
<inetpro> Iraeeu: is there something we can help with?
<Iraeeu> Not much, im just busy configuring a home server, trying to decide if I should install nfs-kernel-server or samba for file access
<Iraeeu> probably better suited for the social channel
<charl_> Iraeeu: personally i use sshfs because it's secure
<Kilos> Iraeeu you can get help here the social channel is kinda empty
<Kilos> all the brains are here
<inetpro> Iraeeu: no problem to chat in here, we're not a support channel
<Kilos> noobs chat on the social channel
<inetpro> non of us is paid to be here
<Iraeeu> I have sftp set up already, but I need something more user friendly for my parents, I will look into sshfs though
<charl_> what client are they running ?
<charl_> if you are connecting from windows client probably samba is best
<Iraeeu> 12 LTS on the server, connecting with mac
<charl_> oh, then samba yeah
<charl_> mac is a good samba client
<inetpro> cloud services like Ubuntu One or Dropbox are also good options for sharing files these days
<charl_> nfs afaik is a security nightmare
<charl_> inetpro: well then you have to trust caninical or dropbox with all your data
<charl_> *canonical
<inetpro> charl_: or you cook your own
<charl_> i have a friend who tried owncloud but that ended up being a nightmare
<Iraeeu> cool thanks, yea its just a raid server for storing family photos, I don't really want to use a cloud server because my home internet connection is too slow
<charl_> (according to him)
<inetpro> like ownCloud
<superfly> or you can run ownCloud
<superfly> charl_: works for me. no hassles
<charl_> interesting
<superfly> despite being PHP
<charl_> aaargh php :(
<Kilos> Iraeeu where are you?
<Iraeeu> I set up a php intranet connection to amazon s3 and glacier for work, but they have a better internet connection at the office 
<Golynx> who dissing PHP  :| 
<Iraeeu> ownCloud seems like a mess
<Iraeeu> JHB
<superfly> Golynx: no one, it disses itself
<Golynx> who's*
<Golynx> hey Iraeeu
<Iraeeu> Hi
<Golynx> superfly i see nothing wrong with php. It does what its designed for really.
<superfly> Golynx: uh, yeah. let's just not go there, mkay?
<Iraeeu> yea, its getting better with composer as well
<superfly> Golynx: what's the URL to one of your sites?
<Golynx> superfly ok cool 
<Iraeeu> Do you have any tips on getting my local server to stay on the same IP? I don't want it to change around after a power cut or restart...
<Golynx> superfly: what do you mean
<superfly> Golynx: show me one of your sites, I want to see if I can show you something about PHP
<Golynx> Iraeeu: yeah composer is nice
<charl_> Iraeeu: do you use dhcp on your lan? what's the dhcp server, dsl/cable router?
<Golynx> superfly: lol no need to test for xss, url injection or any other vulnerabilities. Thats the first thing i sort out ;)
<Golynx> thanks anyway
<superfly> Oh, I'm not talking about that, I'm talking about stuff built into PHP :-)
<charl_> hi Rynomster 
<Kilos> cool Iraeeu there are quite a few ubuntu and linux peeps in jhb
<Iraeeu> Probably just the router might sort out the dhcp, need to check 
<Kilos> and we are here all the time
<charl_> Iraeeu: you should be able to configure it on the router, give the same static ip to the mac address of your server
<Kilos> inetpro i got a telkom modem
<Kilos> can do 14.4 mb/s
<Kilos> so now you okes can stop telling me to get a decent modem
<Golynx> superfly, hmm, if you can explain in a few sentences what it is you wana do ?
<Kilos> that wonderpark shopping centre is massive hey?
<Kilos> Golynx the fly wont damage anything. you can only learn from his help
<charl_> yes listen and learn Golynx 
<charl_> xss, csrf etc can affect all sites regardless of server side language
<charl_> sql injection etc
<Golynx> superfly ok here is an old php site jarrydx86.byethost22.com/index.php
<Golynx> http://jarrydx86.byethost22.com/index.php
<Golynx> charl_ lol i know :p
<superfly> Golynx: your server is running PHP 5.5, am I right?
<Golynx> superfly that one is php 5.3
<charl_> hi psydroid_ :)
<charl_> how's the weather in poland
<Kilos> hi psydroid_ long time no see
<superfly> Nope, otherwise I'd be able to bring up the PHP logo and the PHP credits
<charl_> superfly: some phpinfo thing?
<Golynx> hmm, so you just wana show the php info
<superfly> charl_: there are some PHP GUIDs that you can supply on the URL, and PHP will show the credits or the logo
<superfly> http://www.phpsadness.com/sad/11
<psydroid_> hi charl_ :)
<charl_> ah what a disaster
<psydroid_> hi Kilos 
<psydroid_> hi superfly 
<psydroid_> hi Golynx 
<psydroid_> yeah
<superfly> hi psydroid_
<psydroid_> I left my previous job
<psydroid_> and started working here
<psydroid_> and have been living at a hostel for this past week
<Iraeeu> I was expecting some kind of clever social engineering, but all you want to do is show the php logo lol
<psydroid_> yesterday I got my own apartment
<psydroid_> so I am returning to normal life
<Kilos> cool psydroid_ 
<Golynx> lol and here i thought your gona deface the page or something 
<Golynx> but cool bug :)
<charl_> psydroid_: nice in which city are you staying now (if i may ask) ?
<Golynx> hi psydroid
<charl_> superfly: that whole site is very good, for why not to use php, i might use it at works thanks
<charl_> *at work
<superfly> charl_: you're welcome :-)
<superfly> Golynx: there's a difference between a bug and intended behaviour. That is intended behaviour.\
<Golynx> superfly oh okay
<Golynx> thats too risky of an intended behaviour
<psydroid_> charl_, in Bydgoszcz, I work at Atos
<charl_> googling...
<charl_> oh that's nice and central
<charl_> atos very nic e!
<Kilos> wow how do you pronounce that
<charl_> psydroid_: you're not allowed to use email internally?
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atos
<charl_> In 2011 Atos introduced a Zero Email initiative,[20] banning email as a form of internal communications, except for use with customers and prospects.[21]
<psydroid_> charl_, I think they mostly use Lync
<psydroid_> I haven
<psydroid_> I haven't had to do much yet
<psydroid_> bbs
<charl_> http://www.bluekiwi-software.com/en/products/bluekiwi-zen/
<charl_> interesting, we are busy with a similar project at work
<charl_> we also have lync
<Golynx> Kilos what was that thing about Opera
<charl_> http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/applications/3409636/atos-drives-for-zero-email-with-bluekiwi-zen-roll-out/
<charl_> "CEO Thierry Breton believes that internal email systems fuel data overloads"
<charl_> "He also said that young Atos staff joining the company are unfamiliar with established internal email systems like Outlook, having been weaned on Facebook and Twitter, and external email systems like Hotmail and Yahoo."
<charl_> "Atos’ Breton said at the end of last year that the drive to throw out email was driven by the discovery that his staff received over 100 emails a day, and that reading and replying to these took up to 20 hours of their work week."
<charl_> "The Atos boss said that internal email systems fuel data overloads and generated messages that were not useful and wasted the time of those receiving and managing them."
<charl_> extremely interesting, very much matches my personal experience
<Golynx> There's just so many python web frameworks. One does one thing better then the other. One is hard to learn. One is too simple. One is not scalable etc... https://wiki.python.org/moin/WebFrameworks
<Golynx> ai, Iraeeu didnt feel at home 
<Kilos> ai!
<charl_> people come, people go
<charl_> some people stick around, others don't
<Kilos> we didnt offer him coffee
<Kilos> thats why
<charl_> lol
<charl_> or rusks
<Golynx> <Kilos - 10:29> wanna talk to you later about opera please Golynx </Kilos>
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> was about the opera mail client
<Kilos> you gotta look at mail online? it doesnt download new mails
<Golynx> you can choose pop3 or IMAP
<Kilos> i did choose pop3
<Golynx> i just choose IMAP 
<Kilos> but it dint bring anything down
<Golynx> hmm
<Kilos> oh and there is a fb fixer thing too
<Kilos> never mind now i gonna lie down a while
<Kilos> head thumoing
<Kilos> thumping
<Golynx> fb fixer ?
<Kilos> i forget the extension name
<Kilos> it can tweak fbook so you dont see all the junk i think
<Golynx> oh nah , i dont load any extensions
<Golynx> cool
<Kilos> will look later
<Golynx> drink lots of water fr the thumping
<Golynx> for*
<Golynx> drums dont beat well under water lol
<Kilos> na its from pinched nerves where skull grew back together
<Kilos> was a long day walking around shops
<Golynx> oh okay 
<Golynx> have a good rest
<Kilos> ty
<Golynx> yw
<charl_> didn't feel welcome either :)
<Golynx> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, I was just out again... glad to see you got a new modem
<inetpro> oh and yeah that shopping centre in my home valley is massive now
<inetpro> family and friends from rural no longer need to go to menlyn when they come here to visit
<inetpro> funny thing is that when people from rural come to Pretoria for shopping they seem to think that menlyn is the only place they can go to
<Trixar_za> I was in Pretoria a few months and I actually never shopped there
<Trixar_za> Most of my time was spent in Hatfield
<charl_> oh i used to work in hatfield
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey charl_ 
<Trixar_za> I'm so happy with my R250 bucks refurbished system :P - It's a HP Compaq 7600 and just came with the Box, power supply and CPU (3GHz), but I got 1GB RAM from a buddy, transferred over my DVD/CD Writer Combo and put in a 160GB laptop HDD I had been using as an external. Instant system :)
<charl_> how many cores?
<charl_> intel/amd? hyperthreading?
<Trixar_za> Hyper Threading
<charl_> ???
<Trixar_za> I actually learned something yesterday from Squirm - The Hyper Threading actually makes the CPU report as two CPUs
<Trixar_za> Yeah, it's an Intel P4
<charl_> oh
<charl_> so single core
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<charl_> Trixar_za: just look at any tool that you see cpu usage then you can see it with two processors
<Trixar_za> It's one of those flat desktop PCs
<charl_> and then you can see it first filling up the first thread on each core and then the second thread when all cores have at least the first thread busy
<charl_> that sounds like a really old system though
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but it was R250 - so I wasn't expecting much
<Trixar_za> Runs like a dream though
<charl_> lol
<charl_> for a basic linux box it's ok though
<charl_> an old system like that you would have to give away for free here
<Trixar_za> Where are you based now? Oo
<charl_> still in NL
<charl_> i don't move around much
<Trixar_za> I hear they have monthly music festivals for chiptune music
<Trixar_za> Sounds pretty cool
<charl_> where is that?
<charl_> bah i would not want to listen to chiptune for long
<Trixar_za> lol, some of it is pretty good
<charl_> i might listen to something on the odd occasion on youtube
<charl_> but going to an actual music festival ? nah
<Trixar_za> They invite the best mixers and trackers in the world to play live
<charl_> i wouldn't mind seeing a recording, if you have a link please send it on
<Trixar_za> Might just be monthly show - I was half listening to the guy that was talking about it
<charl_> maybe they combine it with other stuff
<Trixar_za> http://eindbaas.org/
<Trixar_za> That's the one
<Trixar_za> I want to go there atleast once
<charl_> what are you kidding me
<charl_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5I7jIUI4ec
<charl_> this is madness
<charl_> ooh i get a headache just listening to it
<charl_> no thank you then i'll rather hit up some hardstyle outdoor festival
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Chiptunes are pretty big up there
<charl_> eh... with some people perhaps
<charl_> a small minority
<Trixar_za> It's insane how they do some of those mixes
<Trixar_za> Some are made on ancient gameboys
<charl_> it's cool out of a curiocity standpoint
<Kilos> Golynx the extension is called fb purity
<Kilos> F.B.Purity
<Golynx> Kilos i only use fb mobile on pc. This extension is for pc version
<Kilos> ah
<Golynx> you can look at http://user-guide.fbpurity.com too
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> yeah lloks like just what i need if i go there
<Kilos> looks too
<Golynx> nice
<Golynx> hi not_found
<Golynx> hi bmg505
<not_found> hiya Golynx 
<Kilos> hi not_found hows neelsie
<not_found> hey uncle Kilos ... frustrated but good thanks
<not_found> and you?
<Kilos> im good ty. why you frustrated
<not_found> because sometimes things that should be simple is so hard in linux :/ they should really revamp the whole sound architecture the same as they are trying to do with Wayland/Mir
<Kilos> you battling with sound?
<Kilos> sound and graphics are the main prob areas seems to me
<not_found> trying to stream some games, but I also want to have mic audio ... alsa/pulse can't do this so you need to start playing with things like Jack... then it still doens't work, and after an update Jack doesn't ant to start... then you throw your PC out the window and it doesn't want to start up... :p
<theblazehen> not_found, does it POST?
<not_found> lol, was kidding about throwing out the window... wanted to however :p
<charl_> hi not_found 
<charl_> wb Rynomster 
<not_found> hi charl_ 
<charl_> how's it going in the desert
<charl_> why be doing nothing in ruwait... when you can be doing nothing in ruwait? :)
<charl_> i did enjoy that video (clearly)
<not_found> lol
<not_found> It was funny...
<not_found> if the guy that created it ever sets foot back here he will be arrested but still funny :p
<charl_> really? it's that bad?
<charl_> no freedom of speach in arab countries still?
<charl_> *speech
<not_found> new law came out that forbids one to put anything on line that is deemed to put the country in a bad light...
<not_found> freedoms here come and go...
<Kilos> yay feloegu gone
<not_found> I see the bulls got a last minute bonus point :D
<Kilos> mnet been scramble here all day for some reason
<not_found> who is feloegu uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> so no rugger for me
<Kilos> was a bot that was here 
<not_found> oh haha ok
<Kilos> from ussr
<not_found> sorry to hear mnet full of nonesense
<Kilos> yeah ty
<Kilos> swines
<not_found> you want the final score?
<Kilos> yes please
<not_found> 38-22 and bulls got 4 tries to 1...
<Kilos> good
<not_found> only missed one conversion and had one drop
<not_found> so all and all sounds like they did well
<Kilos> yeah things looking better after a bad start
<not_found> still have little hope for them but at least they winning at Loftus
 * not_found will be back later
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> if im not back later, have a good night all and sleep tight
<charl_> ciao not
<charl_> oh, tab failed
<charl_> wb Golynx 
<Golynx> ty charl_
<Golynx> how could they mess this up lol http://www.digitaltrends.com/opinion/newsweek-satoshi-nakamoto-privacy/#!yZoyl
<superfly> Golynx: start with Flask. If that's not enough for you, move on to Pyramid.
<Golynx> superfly: thanks, i will try them
<Golynx> but just for the fun of it for now. PHP still got alot of the serious market.
<Golynx> superfly: whats wrong with django.
<Golynx> wb not_found
<not_found> thanks :)
<Golynx> np
<Golynx> superfly: its ok i found an answer http://blog.stacktrace.ch/post/49178654214
<theblazehen> Anyone got ideas on how to procrastinate?
<superfly> theblazehen: icanhazcheesburger.com ?
<superfly> Golynx: Nice breakdown. I'm a big Pyramid fan, but I've actually used Flask for a few small things recently. It's really nice to start off with a really small framework that still has a lot to offer
<Golynx> superfly: yes, its always good to start small. Just the small amount of features in Flask is a bit of a downer. But pyramid seems like a good all round framework. 
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> hey Golynx 
<superfly> Golynx: I recommend starting with Flask anyways. Writing web apps in languages other than PHP is very different, so a small app in Flask would be a good way to start.
<Golynx> I'm only used to python by making pygames and some tkinter apps with it. So the web framework part of it i havn't touched yet. I will start with Flask then soon after move on to Pyramid, since Pyramid seems more like what i want in a web framework. Thanks superfly :)
<superfly> Golynx: you're welcome
<superfly> Golynx: you know CareerJunction?
<superfly> CareerJunction is built using Pylons, the precursor to Pyramid. Having said that, they are fairly different creatures...
<Golynx> yeah careerjunction.co.za
<Golynx> ah thats good to know
<Golynx> but my focus is much more on PHP now. I will do some web apps with python as a hobby for now. 
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-09
<nlsthzn> first
 * nlsthzn can't remember what you are supposed to type right after 12 on IRC :p
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi lazervtrk 
<Kilos> another bot
 * Kilos greets
<Kilos> new d-link modem not 12.04 friendly
<Kilos> sigh
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> im gonna just run 13.10 life off usb and see if it has the d-link added in modem manager
<Kilos> wbb
<kbmonkey> hi
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> how goes it?
<Kilos> same old struggling with modems
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> new d-link dont work on ubuntu
<Kilos> lotsa stuff online but i cant get them to work here
<kbmonkey> is it a new model?
<Kilos> so i wanna as the 14.04 dev team to please make sure whatever is needed is added in
<Kilos> yeah bought yesterday
<Kilos> works on win but 12.04 doesnt see it
<kbmonkey> you should check debian resources they usually the first to get things sorted
<Kilos> shows in lsusb
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that
<Kilos> but peeps are buying them like mad so it gotta be added
<kbmonkey> ah okay
<Kilos> good price they going at. R399 for the starter pack and you get 200m free data monthly for a year
<kbmonkey> oh its a broadband usb modem?
<Kilos> dvm-156
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> and sakis3g dont support it yet either
<kbmonkey> I am on afrihost it is not usb, just wifi. no driver struggels ;}
<kbmonkey> but connected through the phone now
<Kilos> i dunno why they put the cd thing in modern modems
<kbmonkey> yes it is really annoying that cd switch!
<Kilos> should be fast once going though, can do 14.4 mb/s they say
<Kilos> i dunno if modprobing it will help, but i cant find the right /dev/ttyusb? to enter
<kbmonkey> :(
<kbmonkey> it shows the cd and not the modem part?
<Kilos> i dont see anything
<Kilos> only lsusb sees it there
<kbmonkey> i just drank a banana in chocolate milk
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> imo one of the nicest drinks you can buy is tropica peach
<Kilos> dont last long
<Kilos> too lekker
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> that is me and beer Kilos 
<Kilos> haha you cant drink it fast enough
<Kilos> sis man beer sucks
<kbmonkey> yes it does :(
<kbmonkey> the dmorning after
<Kilos> gotta add lotsa lemonade to make it drinkable
<Kilos> one good think about a barbie is you can look forward to feeling better much later
<kbmonkey> groen ambulaans ;)
<kbmonkey> hey Kilos I might have found an answer to your modem issue
<kbmonkey> http://lawrencematthew.wordpress.com/2013/06/21/connecting-ubuntu-12-04-2-to-internet-using-d-link-dwm-156-3g3-75g-usb-modem/
<Kilos> ty lemme look
<Kilos> that looks good. lemme try it ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> gotta go off here
 * kbmonkey hope it works
<Kilos__> wow
<Kilos__> how did you do that
<Kilos__> Maaz hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos__
<Kilos__> oh my its online
<kbmonkey> do what Kilos__ ?
<Kilos__> and im still busy with the mount stuff
<Kilos__> how did you get to me man the modems were unplugged and d-link plugged
<Kilos__> only got to mount /dev/sr and hit tab twice then you said hope it works
<Kilos__> mine shows as /dev/sr0 but when i try mount it it says mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<Kilos__> grrrr
<kbmonkey> any other sr's?
<Kilos__> nope
<kbmonkey> eish
<Kilos__> is the other one root
<Kilos__> mount /dev/sr0 /
<kbmonkey> no
<Kilos__> thats what i see
<Kilos__> but the thing connected so now im totally lost
<kbmonkey> online?
<Kilos__> ya we chatting through it here now
<kbmonkey> you are too clever Kilos__ 
<Kilos__> didnt you read what i said above
<Kilos__> no man im lost
<kbmonkey> it connected itself without you doing anything
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> my work here is done! :D
<Kilos> nononono
 * kbmonkey dusts hands
<Kilos> how can that mount /devsr tab tab make it work
<kbmonkey> nonono? don't give us mixed messages Kilos 
<Kilos> not mixed man it means your work aint done
<kbmonkey> it can't, mount failed - 
<Kilos> well you tell me what happened then
<kbmonkey> probably because it mounted itself before you got a chanceto
<kbmonkey> ;)
<Kilos> oh earlier i also got the .deb file off the modem with xp and tried to install it here but it never said done
<Kilos> tried with gdebi and software centre but they both kept going back to install button lit up
<Kilos> betcha if i reboot its gone again
<kbmonkey> don;t reboot!
<kbmonkey> Kilos will have the computer with the most uptime ever ;)
<Kilos> hahaha so you mean leave the battle for tomorrow morning
<Kilos> i switch off at night because we never know what the power is gonna do
<kbmonkey> I do not think reboot will break it
<Kilos> so how do i mount the thing so i can get the files off it
<kbmonkey> you said you copied the files from xp right? 
<kbmonkey> also you dont need the files after you installed
<Kilos> the .deb ya
<Kilos> it didnt complete the install
<Kilos> supposed to say done
<kbmonkey> yaaa that gui isn't very helpful./
<kbmonkey> install with "sudo dpkg -i the-file.deb"
<Kilos> lemme try that
<kbmonkey> and it will tell you if it already installed
<kbmonkey> typing is so very slow on phone connection :(
<Kilos> oooo yay
<Kilos> sudo dpkg -i /home/3g_modem_connect_DTLWB_D310A_amd64.deb
<Kilos> says installed
<Kilos> after doing its bit
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> i copied it to /home/ first
<kbmonkey> oh that is good Kilos - I wonder why the gooey did not install it. anyway I hope it works now after reboot
<Kilos> me too kbmonkey ty very muchness
<Kilos> i need to remember dpkg -i
<kbmonkey> the deb package manager, it is very useful
<Kilos> yeah i see that
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> it isnt connected via nm
<Kilos> now im even more lost
<Kilos> that no good to me because pidgin mxit and evolution dont work
<Kilos> nm still doesnt see it
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> oh dear
<Kilos> crazy hey
<Kilos> im looking further in that link
<kbmonkey> it is worth looking at dmesg after plugging the usb in kil	
<kbmonkey> I mean Kilos *
<kbmonkey> looking for more steps on the web, nothing yet...
<Kilos> im still trying to switch it
<Kilos> usb_modeswitch -v2001 -p7d01
<Kilos> Error: message endpoint not given or found. Aborting.
<kbmonkey> that model seems old, I bet the product id has changed
<Kilos> i got that off the modem
<Kilos> but that guy gives more info it things fail
 * Kilos keeps working through it
<kbmonkey> hmm, the product id changes after switching
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> please try what this does
<kbmonkey> modprobe usbserial vendor=0x07d1 product=0x3e02
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> sudo
<Kilos> just goes back to prompt thing
<kbmonkey> ok great. see if nm picks it up...
<Kilos> nope
<kbmonkey> awe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel , sal jy
<Kilos> murphy's law
<kbmonkey> haha
<kbmonkey> searching the debian forums I see a few hits
<kbmonkey> I have to clean the floors now, I will think on this problem Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> im waiting for the page to load so I can send you a link
<kbmonkey> it is frozen, 
<kbmonkey> ah there http://forums.debian.net/search.php?keywords=dvm-156+modem
<Kilos> np im still connected and have old modem as fall back
<Kilos> i go see
<kbmonkey> hrumph. the info does not seem very helpful on this.
<Kilos> no replies to it yet
<kbmonkey> this modem model is around back to 2010 even. so it is not new, it should have config
<kbmonkey> either the vendor changed the usb or it is a bug
<Kilos> only with linux . works kiff in xp and 7
<kbmonkey> you get all the luck Kilos ;D
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> told you before murphy lives here
<Kilos> always trying to force me to use windows
<Kilos> but he got 2 chances and they both zero
<kbmonkey> does it not even show the fake cdrom heyy?
<Kilos> how would you see that
<Kilos> xp shows it
<Kilos> thats where i got the .deb file
<kbmonkey> run 'df'
<kbmonkey> itshows mounted disks and cdroms and usbs
<kbmonkey> i.e. it shows in file manager
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2ISfLzkrZ
<Kilos> maybe i should try get the modem upgraded on xp
<kbmonkey> this is from the usb modeswitch forum
<kbmonkey> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?p=4145
<Kilos> i been there
<Kilos> thats where i started
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> oh okay lol :D
<Kilos> scared to do some of that stuff
<kbmonkey> you are steps ahead of me!
<kbmonkey> your df does not show any /media or dlink cdroms.
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> I type and my words only send to irc like 1 minuteafter, lol
<Kilos> i dunno why because the modem shows in lsusb
<Kilos> wow bad lag
<kbmonkey> lsusb only shows you what the computer ispluggedinto
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so if it shows there one should be able to find it
<kbmonkey> check if the vendor and productcodesof your lsusb match those onthatforum
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> sorry for the missing spaces, they seem
<kbmonkey> they talk of different versions of that modem, and each have different product id's
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> maybe you just need to try another id?
<Kilos> i dont see ids there
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> can one do an upgrade with that link in there
<Kilos> # Upgrades at ftp://ftp.dlink.co.uk/dwm_3G/DWM-156/
<Kilos> here is my id from lsusb
<Kilos> ID 2001:7d01
<kbmonkey> let me check
<Kilos> they show ID 2001:7d00
<kbmonkey> I see
<Kilos> i can try the stuuf from lom near the bottom
<Kilos> modprobes and so on
<kbmonkey> okay using those, we can modify our modprobe  command
<kbmonkey> sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x2001 product=0x7d01
<Kilos> done
<kbmonkey> sorry it is painful on this phone3g. I am going to mop the floors then I will get on the wifi and check up on you
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> modem makers that only support windows. grrr
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> that echo command doesnt finish what its doing
<kbmonkey> I spent lots of timeon modeswitch forums before
<kbmonkey> do you ever post on linuxquestions or ubuntu forums, it can help
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i think i have but long ago
<Kilos> with last prob with 12.04 not seeing old modem
<kbmonkey> whew
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> me and modems
<Kilos> the others were other peeps discards so i thought a new one will be plain sailing
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what linux peeps gotta work out is how to format that cdthingor remove it completely
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> hi Kilos, kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi charl_ 
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<charl_> Kilos: you using konversation now ?
<Kilos> at the moment yes
<Kilos> tried hexchat last night but it didnt want to autojoin some channels
<charl_> ah, interesting
<Kilos> and this mornings fiddling everywhere to try get d-link work has damaged my pidgin
<Kilos> doesnt open buddy list
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> hopefully fsck will fix things otherwise i reinstall again
<Kilos> maybe the new install sees the d-link
<charl_> strange
<charl_> why would d-link break pidgin
<Kilos> i been trying lotsa stuff to get nm to see it
<Kilos> installed lotsa stuff too
<Kilos> it even connected on its own with no nm
<Kilos> but reboot and its gone again
<Kilos> reinstalling pidgin fixed it
<charl_> hmmmm ok
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> even got the .deb file off the modem and installed that
<charl_> hmmm ok lemme do some cleaning
<charl_> bbl
<charl_> oh whow the modem officially supports ubuntu ?
<kbmonkey> how is the modem going Kilos ?
<Kilos> sorry kbmonkey  is was alseep
<Kilos> i gaqve up
<Kilos> gave up as well
<Kilos> did a reboot and its gone so ran outa energy
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> dont go for that telkom modem till we sorted it for 12.04
<Kilos> hopefully 14.04 has it added in
<kbmonkey> send an angry letter to dlink for better support ;)
<Golynx> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> ok will do
<kbmonkey> hi Golynx 
<kbmonkey> I forgot to check launchpad if the modem is on there
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ya launchpad bugs
<Kilos> Maaz google DMW-156 on launchpad.net
<Maaz> Kilos: "not able to connect d-link DWM-156 with ubuntu - Launchpad Bugs" https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1017162 :: "usb_modeswitch_[6077]: segfault at 8 ip ... - Launchpad Bugs" https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242209 :: "Installation of D-link of USB Adaptor | Linux.org" http://www.linux.org/threads/installation-of-d-link-of-usb-adaptor.5159/ :: "[ubuntu] USB
<Maaz> adapter doesn't connect - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2083339 ::…
<Golynx> hi not_found
<not_found> Golynx , hey :)
<kbmonkey> hmm, it is unfortunate downloading a video that cannot play ;P
<kbmonkey> hello not_found 
<not_found> vlc ftw?
<not_found> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<kbmonkey> vlc, mplayer, xbmc... no go
<kbmonkey> what is microsoft ASF format?
<Kilos> oh my kbmonkey 
<Kilos> o io seen that
<not_found> ah I have seen it before
<kbmonkey> serves me right for trusting the intertubes ;)
<not_found> sounds like something real player will play
<not_found> hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> i had some , think i converted them with mobile media converter
<kbmonkey> oh gawd real player...? 
 * kbmonkey cringes
<not_found> :p
<kbmonkey> lol, I will try some ffmpeg-fu
<not_found> might have been a mobile format too now that I think about it... what ever it is it is old school
<Kilos> Maaz google how to convert ,asf format to mp3 on linux
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to convert a huge ASF audio file to OGG (or MP3) under Linux ..." http://superuser.com/questions/470275/how-to-convert-a-huge-asf-audio-file-to-ogg-or-mp3-under-linux :: "How to convert audio/ video files on Linux Mint - Linux Mint Community" http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1238 :: "How to Convert ASF to MP3 in Linux | eHow"
<Maaz> http://www.ehow.com/how_5234211_convert-asf-mp-linux.html :: "How to Convert ASF to MP3 in Ubuntu | eHow…
 * not_found has an SSH tunnel from work to home PC now *snickers*
<not_found> no more blocked by firewall BS
<Kilos> well done not_found 
<not_found> more of well done all the patient people that told me what to do :p
<kbmonkey> nice one not_found !
<kbmonkey> love to do that 
<kbmonkey> ssh is fun
<not_found> the power in what can be done with a little knowledge is mind blowing
<not_found> *mind-blown* pop
<kbmonkey> using tmux you can just detach and resume later
<kbmonkey> keep session, irc, etc
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, tmux++ :D
 * not_found is on XP without admin so just doing what I currently am able to is way awesome
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> putty ?
<theblazehen> not_found, xming?
<not_found> yes, running putty and I also have xming if needed
<not_found> portable apps ftfw
<kbmonkey> got cygwin at work, I use that for ssh. I use it for work too, lol.
<kbmonkey> I have a shell account I ssh into, runs my irc session :D
<theblazehen> actually have a look at x2go
<kbmonkey> x2go?
<kbmonkey> looks
<not_found> ah ok... I could do that but I really don't need IRC 24/7 in such a manner... I am currently not even using the ssh for the IRC session, I have a chrome app called Byrd that works just fine
<kbmonkey> mostly for unstable connections not_found - I can reconnect and carry on. 
<not_found> ah true, SA internet and all
<not_found> I see that Titanfall the game has been abondoned in South Africa as the server lag is too much :/
<not_found> so they just pull the whole game from the country >.<
<kbmonkey> okay I see, x2go is a bunch of bash and perl scripts that wrap ssh port forwarding 
<kbmonkey> clever
<not_found> seems there is much more fun still to be had with ssh 
<Kilos> kbmonkey please look here
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969322&page=7&p=12132847#post12132847
<Kilos> do i just do everything in the bottom block
<kbmonkey> awight...
<Kilos> just put my modem id from lsusb in
<kbmonkey> I will looksey
<Kilos> nearly at the end
<Kilos> post by bise
<not_found> this is pretty sweet - http://www.eweek.com/pc-hardware/linux-intro-course-available-online-for-free.html
<not_found> a $2400 course for free
<not_found> without the ceritfication however
 * not_found will be back
<kbmonkey> Kilos, the second part of that code I am familiar with, it sets up a udev rule to run the script on device connect.
<kbmonkey> it seems alright to me, I think it may be worth a shot to try it, but...
<kbmonkey> it relies on the fact that the first part, (echo 1C9E 9605...), works
<Kilos> cool ty i will be back hopefully from the d-link
<kbmonkey> I suggest you try that command by itself first:
<kbmonkey> echo 1C9E 9605 > /sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1/new_id
<kbmonkey> (replacing your vendor and product)
<kbmonkey> (with sudo)
<Kilos> i gotta disconnect this old modem first though
<kbmonkey> and if the modem is then seen by nm, you can do all those steps so it works after reboot
<Kilos> ty will try it
<Kilos> wbb
<kbmonkey> cool
<kbmonkey> did it work Kilos ?
<Kilos> i am still by sudo su
<Kilos> but it connected on its own again
<Kilos> but not via nm
<Kilos> must be that .deb off the modem i installed
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> does nm come with that ubuntu or did you have to install it?
<Kilos> it comes as default
<kbmonkey> o my
<Kilos> now i gotta remove that thing we did dpkg on
<kbmonkey> which modem connecct itself? the old one?
<kbmonkey> this is confusing
<Kilos> no the d-link
<Kilos> old one on bed
<kbmonkey> taking a nap lol
<kbmonkey> so we are chatting through dlink now?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> weird
<kbmonkey> oh... but then isn't it fixed?
<Kilos> no nm dont see it and pidgin and evo dont get online
<Kilos> they want nm connection
<kbmonkey> mmm, that does not make sense. so weird!
<Kilos> same as with sakis3g evo and pidgin dont work but irc does
<Kilos> also the mobile partner does that
<Kilos> (gedit:13631): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme file for DMZ-Black has no directories
<Kilos> what does that mean
<kbmonkey> its just a warning for gtk themes, dont worry the widgets will use the default theme
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> the only thing I can think of is that pidgin, evo etc uses system network proxy settings
<Kilos> i dunno because i set everything to no proxy
<kbmonkey> maybe first look in settings for networking, and if a "proxy" or default connection is set
<kbmonkey> oh, okay
<kbmonkey> if you want to remove that .deb install, do...
<Kilos> lemme finish this first
<kbmonkey> sudo dpkg -r that-same-setup.deb
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> gonna unplug it now and replug
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> couldnt boot with modem plugged in
<kbmonkey> yup pc thinks its a bootable device. mine does that. sillly huh
<Kilos> yeah but nm still dont see it
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> maybe gotta remove the file first
<Kilos> kbmonkey i gave you that dpkg command i used
<Kilos> i cant find it here in scroll back
<Kilos> i need to sort scroll back
<Kilos> i can only go to [Sunday 09 March 2014] [17:30:56] 
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> it used to be 1500 lines
<kbmonkey> the install one? sudo dpkg -i <deb file>
<kbmonkey> do you want the filename?
<Kilos> no man i gave you the whole path
<kbmonkey> let me grep the logs
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> 10:47 < Kilos> sudo dpkg -i /home/3g_modem_connect_DTLWB_D310A_amd64.deb
<kbmonkey> that one?
<Kilos> ty my monkey
<kbmonkey> np Kilos !
<Kilos> ya must be
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> dpkg: error: package name in specifier '/home/3g_modem_connect_DTLWB_D310A_amd64.deb' is illegal: must start with an alphanumeric character
<kbmonkey> its missing your username from home
<kbmonkey> or remove '
<not_found> hmmm... https://stacksocial.com/sales/the-name-your-own-price-learn-to-code-bundle?aid=a-a6bl7rbm
<not_found> ew - very apple-centric
<kbmonkey> heh
<not_found> been some time since I have found you online kbmonkey , how is life, work etc?
<kbmonkey> yes not_found, fine fine. work painful but necessary ;)
<not_found> +1
<kbmonkey> will be moving across the city to a new place soon
<not_found> cool
<kbmonkey> exciting but a pita
<not_found> I hate moving
<not_found> but glad you are carrying on :)
<kbmonkey> on the positive I will be paying a lot less rent :]
<not_found> \o/
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> now i cant even open a terminal
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> and cant close an opened one
<Kilos> gotta force quit
<not_found> :(
<Kilos> yeah hehe
<not_found> hope you get it to work uncle Kilos ... I am popping off so some of my colleagues can have a chance to fiddle on the PC... 
<Kilos> go safew not_found 
<Kilos> ill reinstall if fsck dont fix it
<Kilos> time for clean install. if i plug in modem now ubuntu just hangs
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> wb not_found 
<not_found> thank you uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hmm... Gustav H just lurking again
<not_found> it is the nature of the IRC to lie in wait until needed (or being in need :p)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> what happened Kilos ?
<Kilos> it just hangs my ubuntu if i plug it in now
<inetpro> UH
<Kilos> that dpkg command didnt work, just hung terminals
 * inetpro stretches itself
<inetpro> good mornings!
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> daai modem baie sleg
<Golynx> wb not_found
<Golynx> hi inetpro
<inetpro> ai!
<kbmonkey> bad modem. bad bad bad. go sit in the corner.
<not_found> o/ Golynx and init 6 pro :p
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: don't say I didn't warn you
<Kilos> the bugs will be fixed in 14.04
 * inetpro hates memory stick type modems, never had a good experience
<not_found> +1
<inetpro> they are inflexible to start with 
<Kilos> i find working with them interesting, but time consuming and frustrating
<Kilos> its only since they started with that cdthing
<not_found> interesting and frustrating... interesting mix
<inetpro> can't exactly move your laptop/computer with the stick to the best point of reception
<Kilos> i will visit the gsm guys soon i think
<Kilos> so what do you use in the lappy them inetpro ?
<Kilos> then
<inetpro> a better solution is an Android phone with hotspot enabled
<Kilos> eish thats big bucks
<inetpro> but the best is a decent router type modem
<Kilos> modem was over 2 months data already\
<Kilos> oh i havent tried it in the router yet
<Kilos> ty for that
<inetpro> yea, try that
<Kilos> also i had one modem before if i remember right that also didnt work till i put it in a bridge
<Kilos> but first gotta get rid of my corrupt 12.04
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i hate adding scripts
<Kilos> they kill things
<not_found> since introducing the family and friends in SA on how to use their android devices as hotspots life has become much easier :p
<kbmonkey> I am on via my tethered android hotspot. the gsm signal is so bad I keep dropping :/
<kbmonkey> from one problem to the next, heh
<inetpro> the next best solution is a router type modem with an external high gain antenna
<kbmonkey> Im off to read a book before it disconnects me again
<not_found> k bai
<Kilos> toods kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> moving across the city soon, I'll be in a better recpetion area
<kbmonkey> :D
<Kilos> havva good one
<inetpro> the bad thing about Android tethering is that it eats a lot of battery
<Kilos> lets hope so hey
<Kilos> no man modems must work
<Kilos> they work on windows
<inetpro> Kilos: they don't
<kbmonkey> busy with the 5 book Hitchikers Guide trilogy ;P
<Kilos> no good always finding workarounds
<inetpro> trust me, we have a lot of complaints at the office
<Kilos> we just need to be able to format that cd thing inetpro 
<inetpro> not necessary
<Kilos> ive tried it here on xp and 7 and no hassles
<inetpro> if you have the correct drivers everything should just work
<Kilos> ya but the d-link i have has a few bug reports at launchpad
<inetpro> linux is not bothered with the cd thing
<Kilos> and the fixes mess up your pc
<inetpro> with the correct driver it's just disabled
<inetpro> you don't ever need to read it
<Kilos> well then why arent there links on how to do it
<Kilos> by hook or by crook i will get it sorted
<Kilos> not wasting that money
<inetpro> what exactly is the model of your new modem?
<Kilos> and its 2 years old already and i cant find a firmware upgrade from them
<inetpro> wb psydroid
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> dwm-156 i think
<inetpro> i think?
<inetpro> lsusb
<Kilos> its not in now man
<Kilos> hangs pc
<not_found> then it seems there is other issues too
<Kilos> scroll back and you will see it
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> modem shouldn't hang your system when you plug it in ?!
<Kilos> too many scripts tried i think not_found 
<not_found> sometimes undoing the damage is the hard part :p
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> take it back 
<Kilos> and i installed the .deb file off the modem too
<Kilos> take it back and what inetpro ?
<Kilos> they know less than me
<inetpro> tell them you want something that works
<Kilos> it works on windows
<Kilos> thats how they will test it
<psydroid> ty inetpro 
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> tell them they must give you a free licensed version of windows in that case
<psydroid> hi not_found 
<Kilos> i will mail d-link and if no satisfaction will mail their ceo
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> hahaha inetpro 
<Kilos> i dont wanna start that
<Kilos> i have a xp OEM cd
<inetpro> ahh... it will probably work on 32bit
<inetpro> have you tried?
<Kilos> ive even install that i386 stuff here
<Kilos> i dont have 32 bit going anymore
<inetpro> sorry I haven't scrolled back ... too much to read
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> you know the packages that let 64bit use 32bit files
<Kilos> i have them
<inetpro> do you have ia32-libs installed?
<Kilos> ya 60m of stuff installed
<Kilos> many libs
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> but putting it in the router is the way i think
<Kilos> if the router sees it
<Kilos> most likely not supported yet
<not_found> I hate it when I read something like http://alsa.opensrc.org/Jack_and_Loopback_device_as_Alsa-to-Jack_bridge and my eyes start to glaze over
<Kilos> hard work reading for old peeps
<Kilos> thats why i battle with reading instructions on sites
<not_found> oh reading is easy, understaning it however >.<
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> and I asked a few questions on #jack and I got really well owned by a user there...
<not_found> he is one of those that answers your question exactly >.<
<Kilos> DWM-156 ya inetpro 
<Kilos> well owned?
<not_found> and I know if I ask more specific questions I will be getting some rtfm type answers too :/
<inetpro> Kilos: you must find the /dev/sr? that is added after you plug in the modem
<Kilos> it refuses to work
<inetpro> ls -la /dev/sr*
<Kilos> have done mount /dev/sr tab tab
<inetpro>  /dev/sr0 will be there without the modem plugged in
<Kilos> shows as sr0 but no cammands work with it
<Kilos> says no such thing
<not_found> http://slexy.org/view/s21omSofjj
<inetpro> when you plug in the modem it will probably have /dev/sr1 or /dev/sr2
<Kilos> ok ill plug it in here with this one and see what happens
<inetpro> those instructions at lawrencematthew.wordpress.com seem quite clear
<Kilos> grrr
<Golynx> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> stupid modem
<inetpro> Kilos: have you rebooted yet?
<Golynx> I made a quick little game called Ubuza lol 
<Kilos> yip it takes forever
<Golynx> maybe it will help a little http://jarrydx86.byethost22.com/ubuza/
<Kilos> the d-link disconnected me then the e220 wouldnt work so 3 reboots later im back
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro started reading parts of the scrollback
 * Kilos needs a clean install to get rid of all the scripts and stuff installed for the thing
<Kilos> dont worry inetpro everything seems corrupted here
<Golynx> what do you think of the ubuntu-za game ? http://jarrydx86.byethost22.com/ubuza/
<inetpro> I guess starting on a clean slate can't hurt
<Kilos> like terminals hung
<Golynx> hmm wrong time for such things
<Kilos> have to forcequit them etc etc etc
<inetpro> sorry Golynx
 * inetpro just ignores Golynx
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> inetpro its fine nevermind
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> rahter late to start reinstalling now methinks
<Kilos> rather as well
 * inetpro also planning to sleep early
<Kilos> ya you need to after hectic weekend
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ty for the help guys
<Golynx> night Kilos
<not_found> if I can get this bloody sound sorted I can get into streaming games via linux in full force...
<not_found> just annoying when you loose all sound to your system and you don't know how to fix it sometimes :p
<Golynx> i'm done 
<not_found> bbl
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-02
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lo pro
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> More Kilos en almal
<Padroni> Morning
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> alive and you?
<Kilos> hehe
<Padroni> same
<Padroni> ever seen this error:  ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxx does not exist. Dropping to a shell initramfs:
<Padroni> ?
<Kilos> its seems to have lost the drives id
<Kilos> boot-repair will fix it
<Padroni> I fixed it myself 
<Kilos> well done, what did you do?
<Padroni> rebuild grub after booting up from live disk and mounting the drive 
<Padroni> and the /sys /proc folders
<Padroni> this happened after a small update ran
<Padroni> and I rebooted
<Kilos> maybe you can then explain how it loses it
<Padroni> came back : pc is dead
<Padroni> not a clue
<Kilos> ai!
<Padroni> but it seems it uses a device id to boot the disk
<Kilos> update to what?
<Padroni> instead of the boot location like /dev/sda1
<Padroni> not sure
<Padroni> wasn't even a big thing
<Padroni> <2mb update killed my Ubuntu
<Kilos> wow 
<Kilos> old drive?
<Kilos> mb or mB
<Kilos> 2mb is about nothing
<Padroni> i know
<Padroni> was a real small update
<Padroni> then killed my damn machine
<Kilos> wow
<Padroni> The nice thing about Linux is: you can fix it yourself.
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> The bad thing about Linux is: you have to fix it yourself.
<Kilos> i use boot-repair
<Padroni> yeah that would have been my last resort
<Padroni> had to try and do it myself first though
<Kilos> good thats how you learn
<Kilos> and refresh memory
<Padroni> yup
<Kilos> keeps you on your toes
<Kilos> i only had those probs on old drives
<Kilos> dicey drives
<Padroni> yeah this is a old 160GB drive
<Padroni> may need to replace it
<Padroni> any way to clone my current install to a new drive?
<Kilos> ya them dd commands do it
<Kilos> thats what Squirm  uses
<Padroni> I will speak to Squirm next time he is here
<Kilos> i only use dd to zero drives that are badly corrupt
<Kilos> Maaz  google cloning a drive with dd command
<Maaz> Kilos: "Disk cloning - ArchWiki - Arch Linux" https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/disk_cloning :: "Using DD for disk cloning - Server Fault" http://serverfault.com/questions/4906/using-dd-for-disk-cloning :: "Full DD copy from hdd to hdd - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange" http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/144172/full-dd-copy-from-hdd-to-hdd :: "2 Methods To
<Maaz> Clone Your Linux Hard Drive - MakeUseOf" http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/2-methods-to-clone-your…
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Padroni> Thanx Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Padroni> hi mazal
<inetpro> Kilos: did you see my site?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> did you use the git stuffs?
<inetpro> I know the fly won't like this but it's so simple with github
<Padroni> share?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Padroni: http://inetpro.github.io/
<inetpro> just a proof of concept at the moment
<Kilos> isnt the lp way the more secure even though its more work for dom mense
<Padroni> hmm
<Padroni> are you a webdev, inetpro?
<Kilos> i want the site to stand forever
<inetpro> Kilos: the fly will help you with it man
<inetpro> Padroni: https://pages.github.com/
<Kilos> i know 
<inetpro> Padroni: I was just playing around with nikola a bit last night and just wanted to complete the cycle by deploying the site somewhere
<Padroni> ah ok
<Padroni> I have written so many site frameworks the last 5 years
<Padroni> I should go see where I have lost/stored them
<Padroni> should be on one of  my computers somewhere
<Padroni> I write websites from the ground up, starting with the CSS 
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Padroni> I finish about 70% of the CSS before writing a single line of HTML
<Padroni> then it all just clicks in place
<Padroni> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<inetpro> Kilos: build your site with nikola from scratch, forget about cloning ubuntu-za
<inetpro> it's so simple, really!
<Kilos> haha inetpro  he just has to find time to fix what we broke first
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> all the wui stuff too
<Kilos> also it has to be related because we are driving the initiative
<Kilos> isnt that page we see what the fly built already with nikola inetpro  ?
<Kilos> the one with the broken wui now
<inetpro> Kilos: it's as simple as http://getnikola.com/creating-a-site-not-a-blog-with-nikola.html
 * Kilos looking
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ai! more to get mixed up with
<Kilos> a slug is/was a bullet
<Padroni> 27k bounce mails in the queue
<Padroni> you just KNOW someone will bleed for this...
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> that's a lot 
<Padroni> but certainly not the most I have seen
<Padroni> it can be 10x that much
<Padroni> a decent spam script can knock out thousands of mails / hour
<Padroni> if left unchecked...
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> inetpro  question did you do that in your Projects folder or another place
<inetpro> Kilos: does it matter?
<Kilos> i dunno?
<inetpro> RTFS'
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> go work man
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> i go start cooking
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: the command 'nikola init mysite' will create a new folder 'mysite' wherever you are at that point when executing it
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> no need for the venv stuff?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> obviously you need to do the pyenv stuffs to get nikola runningt in the first place
<Kilos> aha
<ThatGraemeGuy> it sounds like "obviously" was not the right word :-p
<Kilos> ya its like saying get in the car and go to shop, but not saying take car keys with first
<Kilos> :-p
<Kilos> so stubborn our pro
<Kilos> obviously you must fetch the keys in the kitchen first
<Kilos> grrr
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<Padroni> hi Squirm
<Padroni> hi TinuvaMac
<Jacques_Stry> Morning all
 * Jacques_Stry bathes in the silence
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Padroni> hi Jacques_Stry
<Kilos> hehe
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<Padroni> We will be launching that site this week.
<Padroni> You need to give me links to any tech-ish WP themes you can find
<Padroni> (yes, you get to have a say in how the site looks.)
<Jacques_Stry> Ok - I'll better work hard on that article then
<Jacques_Stry> haha i'll check a few themes out
<Kilos> deegee  wb
<Kilos> davey on holiday
<mopkop> Hello All!
<Jacques_Stry> Hi 
<mopkop> Is the use of Bazaar explorer recommended?
<Jacques_Stry> Haven't tried it
<mopkop> It seems very user-friendly.
<Kilos> hi mopkop  
<Jacques_Stry> It does
<mopkop> Hi Kilos!
<Kilos> are we UTC +2
<Kilos> that is is gmt and utc the same thing?
<Kilos> dont all answer at once
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<Jacques_Stry> well gmt is a timezone - time physically used by countries. UTC is not - it's a standard used as a common time for countries to compare time
<mopkop> Well technically, no, but for all practical reasons, yes!
<Jacques_Stry> But practically for us it's the same thing
<drussell> ha!
<Kilos> ok so we are utc+2
<Jacques_Stry> yea
<Kilos> hehe drussell  wb
<drussell> someone stole my nick, forgotten how tedious it was to eject interlopers
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> lol
<drussell> thanks Kilos, you have a good weekend?
<Kilos> yes ty and you drussell  ?
<drussell> Kilos: yes thanks! :o)
<mopkop> Hello barrydk!
<mopkop> Should I put my emailadres on ubuntu wiki? I see superfly put a (a) instead of @, is this to prevent crawler bots collecting the address for spamlists?
<Kilos> ya like that
<Kilos> and (dot)
<mopkop> I really don't mind. I know I had the same problem with it on a website I built. There is some JavaScript app to stop the bots. But I eventually found gmail's spamfilter to be more than enough to stop all the spam from comming in.
<Padroni> hi Jacques_Clone
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> I need help from the guys that know their stuff
<mazal> How do I check if my install is leaking memory ? And if yes what is causing it to leak ?
<Padroni> elaborate?
<ThatGraemeGuy> "install"?
<ThatGraemeGuy> applications can leak memory
<ThatGraemeGuy> not really sure what you mean
<mazal> I want to know , if any apps are leaking memory , how do I find it
<mazal> is there some way to check if it's occuring
<Padroni> http://askubuntu.com/questions/152716/how-to-detect-a-memory-leak
<Kilos> i need to do that
<Kilos> on me
<mopkop> lol
<mopkop> I think there is a new app for that :)
<Kilos> ive tried earplugs and nose plugs and keeping mouth shut but no good
<mopkop> You must close your eyes too!
 * Jacques_Stry Buddah - See no evil, Hear no evil, Speak no evil
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and do no evil
 * Jacques_Stry imagining Kilos as buddah statue
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> inetpro  amper http://picpaste.com/nikola_site-wyxEAuGj.png
<Kilos> now i need to sleep
<superfly> Kilos: wat maak jy? I've already got a basic Ubuntu-Africa site set up, and if you committed a whole lot of nonsense, I can get rid of it.
<Kilos> im playing superfly  its nowhere near your site or our bzr stuff
<Kilos> not even in projects
<Kilos> nor at launchpad
<mopkop> Is there any CMS packages that produces static pages (like Nikola), but with back-end web-login?
<Kilos> the pro said i must leave all commiting to you superfly  so im playing because the pro doesnt like me resting
<Kilos> lol he is too impatient
 * Kilos hides
<mopkop> Should I just leave Future goals and Contributions open for now? 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> as you do more things then you can go add them
<Padroni> Jacques_Stry: you still here?
<Kilos> i should have made it like this superfly  http://picpaste.com/nikola_site1-JqENi2lU.png
<Kilos> sorry for upsetting you first
<mopkop> Is Maaz's translation program broken?
<mopkop> Maaz translate Lekker
<Maaz> mopkop: I couldn't translate that: Please use Translate v2.  See http://code.google.com/apis/language/translate/overview.html.
<inetpro> mopkop: fix it
<mopkop> Is the sourcecode on launchpad?
<mopkop> In all probability, I'll just end up breaking it more :(
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/ibid
<mopkop> I assume, it's Google that changed their API handles, that caused the program to break.
<inetpro> yep
<mopkop> Uhm.... "Google Translate API is available as a paid service." That's a problem...
<mopkop> Now Microsoft has a free one. Oh the irony!
<Squirm> My head hurts :/
<Padroni> why>
<Kilos> its thinking
<Kilos> im sure thinking is bad for the brain
<Padroni> I set up a new blog today
<Padroni> about ubuntustuff
<Padroni> *ubuntu stuff
<Kilos> im gonna hit you
<Padroni> me?
<Kilos> why do we have to ask for the link
<Padroni> oh
<Padroni> coz it is not ready for public viewing yet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ah
<Padroni> still waiting for my other contributor to post his articles
<Padroni> I added 4 so long
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos ... didn't get to the "reporting" today... perhaps later tonight if baby allows or then tomorrow I guess :/
<Kilos> whats happening
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn  
<Kilos> babies chew time
<nlsthzn> yup and not much sleep >.<
<nlsthzn> and was busy preparing paperwork most of the day when I got a chance ... yawn
<Kilos> lol
<mopkop> Nikola stopped working!
<mopkop> It says 'ImportError: No module named datetime' when I try to build
<mopkop> Must I re-install python?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> something else you did wrong
<Kilos> import error only?
<mopkop> Must I run Nikola in the virtual environment?
<Kilos> not you must be in a site to do it
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> what site do you want to see?
<Kilos> inetpro  woot i dont know what happened but africa running here on local
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/africa_site-mJR3IUh3.png
<mopkop> I am. A branch I made to add the trello link
<Kilos> did you fix something superfly  
<Kilos> wait for pro mopkop  
<Kilos> he understands these things
<Kilos> go see my picpaste so long
<Kilos> sigh i need to solder my glasses back together
<inetpro> mopkop: see: https://trello.com/c/wLYOqOld/42-learn-to-use-nikola-and-bzr
 * inetpro wbbl
<mopkop> I already set up everything. It worked Yesterday before I updated Ubuntu to 14.10. I think it might have deleted a file.
<Kilos> just run that stuff i pasted for you yesterday
<Kilos> something is missing
<mopkop> I tried to do everything from scratch. I cannot clone pyenv, because it says it is already there, everything is fine until I type in pip install --upgrade nikola, then it tells me "Too many levels of symbolic links"
<Kilos> oh my
<mopkop> I think I broke bash.
<Kilos> im lost young man wait for a brian
<Kilos> brain
<mopkop> Gonna try a restart.
<Kilos> oh the pc?
<Kilos> of
<Kilos> mopkop  are you winning
<mopkop> No, I reinstalled Python, still the same problem. I think 'Too many levels of symbolic links' mean the filepath is too long.
<mopkop> I'm going to try and delete the pyenv program and clone it all over again.
<Kilos> i dont know but im sure its a little thing you are missing
<Kilos> isnt there a nikola update thingie
<Kilos> run nikola version
<mopkop> It's the virtual environment that doesn't work.
<mopkop> Now my terminal is gone!
<Kilos> eish
<mopkop> And the software centre!
<mopkop> I'm just breaking stuff here.
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> cant you get a terminal at all?
<mopkop> I'ts not on the computer anymore.
<mopkop> But there are 2 other terminals.
<Kilos> another one i mean
<mopkop> UXterm and XTerm
<Kilos> sjoe you do funny stuff
<Kilos> how do you open terminals
<mopkop> I just type in ter in the search box and press enter
<Kilos> just do ctrl+alt+t
<mopkop> Yay, Thank you.
<mopkop> I guess this terminal is ok.
<mopkop> Is there a way to undo changes I made?
<Kilos> you can go reboot and choose recovery mode and maybe even use an earlier one
<mopkop> Let's try that...
<Kilos> if you remember changes you can find them and delete them
<mopkop> F8?
<mopkop> The problem is, I want to undo the deletion.
<mopkop> I have no Idea how I deleted the terminal.
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you work too fast
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> lo inetpro  
<Kilos> mopkop  you need to learn kubuntu it doesnt break so easy
<inetpro> how do you delete the terminal? 
<Kilos> seems like he did it easy
<mopkop> I have no idea
<inetpro> unlikely 
<inetpro> Maaz: assumption 
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> you mean you deleted the icon? 
<mopkop> Well I can't get to it.
<mopkop> It doesn't show up on the search-thing
<inetpro> doesn't mean it's deleted 
<mopkop> How do I access it then?
<inetpro> ctrl + alt + t
<mopkop> That opens Xterminal
<inetpro> aptitude search terminal 
<mopkop> It gives me a list of things?
<mopkop> i'm just going to restart and see what happens... 
<inetpro> does anyone have an i in front? 
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> ai tog! 
<inetpro> how do people learn this weird thing that they believe a reboot will fix everything? 
<Kilos> windows
<Kilos> unlearning is the hard part
<inetpro> and even the idea that the recovery mode will magically fix everything as well 
<inetpro> weird! 
<Kilos> it does fix some things
<inetpro> you need to know how and what to fix though 
<Kilos> hmm... i havent used recovery once on kde
<mopkop> Restarting broke everything!
<Kilos> oh my
<mopkop> Now I can't even see the status bar.
<mopkop> Or open any programs, or any terminal.
<Kilos> terminal
<inetpro> what did you do? 
<mopkop> Ar those programs all written in Python?
<mopkop> Or at least dependend upon python?
<mopkop> Cause I reinstalled it.
<Kilos> i go eat
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> last shot mopkop  
<Kilos> cant you open a terminal at all?
<inetpro> you uninstalled python? 
<mopkop> Nope, not even with ctrl+alt+t
<mopkop> Yes :(
<inetpro> alt+f2
<mopkop> I Thought reinstalling it will fix the environment problem.
<mopkop> I'll just reinstall Ubuntu from scratch. 
<mopkop> I'm in windows now.
<inetpro> sounds like we found Kilos' clone 
<mopkop> :-D
<mopkop> It's how I learn - by breaking things :)
<inetpro> reinstalling and rebooting is not the magic solution to everything 
<inetpro> you need to figure how you broke it
<mopkop> My only guess is because I removed python.
<mopkop> sudo apt-get remove python2.7
<inetpro> ai 
<inetpro> how do you connect with the machine to the Web? 
<mopkop> Well I tried sudo apt-get install python2.7 after that. I guess removing something automatically removes all the programs it is dependant upon. What do you meen? I'm in Windows now.
<mopkop> Through a Lan cable
<mopkop> ADSL
<inetpro> you can fall back to command line 
<mopkop> How?
<inetpro> by pressing ctrl + alt + f1
<mopkop> Ok let me go try that.
<mopkop> How do I restore to a previous point?
<inetpro> no such thing, that I am aware of 
 * inetpro has never uninstalled python but would guess a lot depends on it these days 
<inetpro> ai,  and mopkop is way too impatient as well 
<inetpro> Google is your friend 
<mopkop> CTRL+ALT+F! worked.
<mopkop> I needed to sudo apt-get install Unity
<mopkop> and gnome-terminal
<mopkop> and pidgin
<mopkop> Still doing damage control...
<Kilos> rofl
<mopkop> Maaz note NEVER remove Python.
<Maaz> mopkop: What?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> python ties everything together
<mopkop> Oh, and software center
<mopkop> Is there a linux 101? I really think I should take it. Linux for dummies will work too.
<Kilos> there is actually lots of linux material online
<mopkop> I'll take a look... 
<mopkop> What will happen if I type sudo apt-get install KDE?
<Kilos> it is kubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> and then when booting it should give you a choice of which flavour you want to use
<Kilos> you tick a little thing at the top of that little login window
<Kilos> top right
<mopkop> I see.
<mopkop> So I can switch between Unity and KDE?
<mopkop> Without installing Kubuntu?
<Kilos> supposed to be able to i think
<Kilos> and use aptitude
<mopkop> Let's try.
<mopkop> Still havn't figured out the difference between aptitude and apt-get
<Kilos> aptitude works lekker and gives you options when there is an error
<Kilos> the ubuntu server book advises aptitude all the time
<mopkop> Ok, from now on I use aptitude. It warned me it is going to remove a bunch of packages, so I aborted the install.
<Kilos> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/767/what-is-the-real-difference-between-apt-get-and-aptitude-how-about-wajig
<Kilos> it normally only removes stuff that isnt needed anymore
<Kilos> and old things that have updated versions running
<mopkop> I see.
<mopkop> There was some keyboard command for typing in terminal commands in the Unity searchbox?
<Kilos> that thing you call a search box
<Kilos> is that in the dash?
<mopkop> Yes, the dasg
<mopkop> dash
<Kilos> the dash search is for installed apps
<Kilos> like pidgin xchat email client etc
<mopkop> Yea, I know, but I thought there was a keyboard-shortcut for typing in terminal command directly.
<Kilos> what you mean typing in erminal command?
<Kilos> terminal
<Kilos> opening a terminal?
<mopkop> like sudo aptitude install kde-desktop
<Kilos> you must know that
<mopkop> Alt+F2
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> in the terminal type in sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<mopkop> Yes, I just thought the dash could do it too
<Kilos> dont be lazy
<mopkop> I misunderstood what was meant by Command
<Kilos> hehe
<mopkop> Going to wait with KDE right now. It wants to download more than 200 MB. I'll do it when I have more time. Have tp reinstall bzr first. Yes that got removed too.
<mopkop> Somehow NIkola survived.
<Kilos> lol
<mopkop> Yay, I fixed Nikola
<mopkop> It now works without the virtual environment.
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> sjoe
<mopkop> Add to the list of things to reinstall - gedit.
<inetpro> mopkop: you're not the first one to do crazy things like this
<inetpro> see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/187227/i-run-sudo-apt-get-remove-python2-7-can-i-restore-my-ubuntu-now
<Kilos> haha
<mopkop> Lol, that makes me feel better! Well at least I am learning.
<mopkop> I added the link to trello on the 'getting involved' page. Should I put the link in the 'LoCo Links' menu as well?
<inetpro> mopkop: sorry, you added what link where?
<mopkop> O sorry, the trello link to the website. Someone suggested it.
<mopkop> I made a branch
<inetpro> ah
<mopkop> Just looking for a good menu icon.
<inetpro> have you proposed it for review?
<mopkop> Not yet, still busy...
<mopkop> And what do you know, Font Awesome has a built in trello icon... http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icon/trello/
<inetpro> cool!
<inetpro> nlstTAB: uh...
<inetpro> wb nlsthzn
<stickyboy> You guys use Trello?
<stickyboy> I duck out for a week and y'all are still talking about Nikola. I guess I didn't miss anything. :P
<inetpro> stickyboy: wb
<stickyboy> inetpro: yayyyyy
<Kilos> where did you go stickyboy  
<Kilos> wb btw
<stickyboy> Kilos: Thanks
<stickyboy> Kilos: I went underground
<Kilos> we noticed
<stickyboy> Was just giving y'all a break. ;)
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> I was trying to see if #nairobilug survived without me.
<stickyboy> hah
<mopkop> Hello Stickboy, I don't think we have met.
<stickyboy> Troubleshooting an nginx proxy_cache issue.
<Kilos> hi wolf1234  
<wolf1234> evening all
<wolf1234> hey dad
<mopkop> Evening wolf!
<Kilos> mopkop  hes my brat
<wolf1234> hey mopkop, sorry man trying to identify my nic again
<Kilos> mopkop  type the first 3 or 4 characters of a nick then hit tab and it completes the nick
<mopkop> Oh, hello, Ian is it?  Wow, that's useful, i'll remember, thank you.
<Kilos> ya he be ian
<inetpro> stickyboy: what nginx issues you having?
<inetpro> wb wolf1234
<wolf1234> ty inetpro 
<mopkop> Ok, I pushed the branch. Should I now propose a merge, or must it be reviewed first?
<inetpro> mopkop: lemme look quickly 
<Squirm> Evening
<mopkop> Good Evening Squirm!
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<stickyboy> inetpro: proxy_cache returning HTTP 200 but with response body of 0.
<stickyboy> inetpro: nginx sitting in front of a Tomcat application. Kicking serious ass generally.
<inetpro> stickyboy: hmm... that sounds weird
<stickyboy> But when I hit the server hard with concurrent requests, some URIs start returning these blank pages, but HTTP 200.
<stickyboy> inetpro: Yah. Otherwise, nginx's proxy_cache is really sweet. Reduces server load by like 95%.
<stickyboy> Insane!
<inetpro> stickyboy: how much traffic you having?
<stickyboy> It's all synthetic though, as I'm running siege against it, but it's the philosophical chestnut!
<inetpro> ah
<stickyboy> inetpro: Right now I'm doing 150 concurrent requests per second, for 1 minute.
<inetpro> stickyboy: not perhaps better to reduce the amount of connections allowed?
<stickyboy> inetpro: It's a quad-core Xeon on Linode... with 4GB of RAM and an SSD.
<stickyboy> Go moarrr fasterrrrr.
<inetpro> the bottleneck will probably be tomcat?
<stickyboy> inetpro: Nope. :)
<stickyboy> After the requests are cached Tomcat doesn't even get a "hello, old pal!!!"
<stickyboy> This application is ridiculously read only.
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> interesting
<stickyboy> And for logged in users I bypass cache entirely. So it's win win.
<inetpro> mopkop: one question
<mopkop> Yes?
<stickyboy> inetpro: I did a similar thing for my blog, using the fastcgi_cache: https://github.com/alanorth/ansible_blog/blob/master/roles/nginx/templates/vhost.conf.j2#L63
<stickyboy> inetpro: Pretty cool
<inetpro> should we not just make the link name "Project Management" rather than "Trello Board"?
 * inetpro just wondering
<Kilos> can work
<mopkop> Ok :)
<inetpro> keep the icon the same though
<Kilos> call it pros nagging tool
 * inetpro just thinking from the perspective of a new user
<inetpro> Kilos: uh
<mopkop> Ok, is this just for the menu-link or for the "Getting involved" page also?
<inetpro> well on the getting involved page you explain what it does, or not?
<mopkop> Ok :)
<Kilos> sjoe they are building nikola on #nikols
<Kilos> #nikola
<Kilos> well too me it looks like they are
<inetpro> Kilos: cool
<wolf1234> not cool
<wolf1234> someone has taken my nic
<wolf1234> in Australia
<Kilos> oi
<wolf1234> how is that even possible
<inetpro> easy
<inetpro> you didn't use it
<inetpro> wolf1234: what was your nick again?
<wolf1234> WOLFEYES
<wolf1234> The person took it a month ago.
<inetpro> 03/02 21:22:52 [NickServ] Information on WolFEyeS (account WolFEyeS):
<inetpro> 03/02 21:22:52 [NickServ] Registered : Jan 27 04:58:09 2015 (4w 6d 14h ago)
<wolf1234> exacly
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> wolf1234: time to find a new name
<inetpro> not the end of the world
 * stickyboy started out as stickboy 13+ years ago...
<wolf1234> That is not cool!
<stickyboy> Joined Freenode in 2004 and it was taken. Had to choose stickyboy.
<stickyboy> :D
<inetpro> use it or loose it
<Kilos> wow you old hey stickyboy  
<Kilos> 13 years on irc
 * inetpro remembers using irc somewhere in the early 1990's but don't think it was freenode
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> and have no idea what my nick was back then
<Kilos> before hibana even?
<Kilos> i miss hibana he was a nice guy
<Kilos> real gentleman
<stickyboy> Registered : Feb 08 00:56:28 2004 (11y 3w 4d ago)
<stickyboy> <---
<stickyboy> Man... been here a long time.
<Kilos> old man river
 * WOLFEYES_1 mumbles
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: nickometer WOLFEYES_IS
<Maaz> inetpro: WOLFEYES_IS is 99.91% lame
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> register it before it gets grouped to the stolen nick
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> mopkop: have you changed it?
<mopkop> yes, pushing it now...
 * inetpro waiting for the merge request
<mopkop> Forgot to commit...
<inetpro> mopkop: hmm... did you do the bzr launchpad-login thing?
<mopkop> Yes, sorry it's up now.
<mopkop> Should I request a merge now?
<inetpro> mopkop: I don't see it linking you LP name
<inetpro> https://code.launchpad.net/~prysdieheer/ubuntu-za/add-link-to-trello
<mopkop> prysdieheer
<mopkop> For some reason it did not register mopkop
<inetpro> just looks odd 
<inetpro> can you do the merge proposal please
<mopkop> ok
<mopkop> it's done
<mopkop> Should I do the bzr merge thing now?
<inetpro> you won't be able to push the merge 
 * inetpro busy doing the merge
<inetpro> in fact, I can't even do the merge
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> but hang on....
<Kilos> we hang on
<WOLFEYES_IS> night everyone...
<inetpro> mopkop: you can go to trunk now and do bzr up
<Kilos> night boy sleep tight
<mopkop> Yay!
<mopkop> So who uploads it onto the server?
<inetpro> mopkop: superfly
<mopkop> :-[
<Kilos> inetpro  once again you scanned over me
<Squirm> Gnight all
<Kilos> night Squirm  
<inetpro> Kilos?
<Kilos> africa is running locally
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> what does uh mean
<Kilos> from trunk no twit
<Kilos> and everything works
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> come see
<inetpro> everything?
<Kilos> pm
<mopkop> Night Squirm!
<mopkop> I just realized I made a typo in my email address with the whoami command. Will this break anything?
<superfly> nope, you just won't be properly linked in Launchpad. Just run "whoami" again with the correct details
<inetpro> ahh, that explains it
<mopkop> Oh what a relief. I did not want to repeat today's python episode :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> mopkop: take it as a good lesson
<inetpro> I'm sure it won't happen again
<mopkop> I hope so.
<mopkop> Going to sleep now. Good night all!
<inetpro> good night mopkop
<Kilos> night mop
<Kilos> sjoe so rude
<Kilos> so inetpro  ive done lp login no in trunk do i bzr up now?
<Kilos> now in trunk here
<inetpro> bzr help launchpad-login
<inetpro> and 
<inetpro> bzr help up
<Kilos> dont you see me there
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ive done  bzr launchpad-login a couple of times
<inetpro> Kilos: WAYTTD
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> im trying to get logged in to launchpad
<Kilos> im doing it from my trunk is that right
 * inetpro thinking... how can I answer this?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: cat ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<inetpro> what 'bzr launchpad-login' does is not much more than editing your global bazaar.conf file
<inetpro> you can run the command a 100 times, it won't make a difference
<Kilos> [DEFAULT]
<Kilos> email = msdomdonner
<Kilos> launchpad_username = msdomdonner
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> clearly your email address is even wrong there
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> please dont try make me think it out
<Kilos> i did bzr up
<inetpro> you didn't follow the correct 'bzr whoami' instructions?
<Kilos> do you see it
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> what is 'bzr up' supposed to do?
<Kilos> send this stuff up to there
<inetpro> uh, really?
<inetpro> bzr help up
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> i looked there
<inetpro> RTFS
<Kilos> must i bzr update trunk
<Kilos> i did that
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<Kilos> i cant read a paragraph and then use it, i have to do one line at a time
<Kilos> do you see a revision 4 in trunk
<inetpro> you need to understand the big picture
<inetpro> RTFS https://ubuntu-za.org/bazaar-tutorial.html
<Kilos> ai! i give up
<inetpro> spoonfeeding every command will never help anyone
<Kilos> ok cat looks different but i still cant login
<Kilos> [DEFAULT]
<Kilos> email = Miles Sharpe <msdomdonner@gmail.com>
<Kilos> launchpad_username = msdomdonner
<Kilos> is something supposed to change here when it logs in
<inetpro> now that looks better
<inetpro> Kilos: but 
<inetpro> what do you mean you can not login?
<Kilos> well i did it with msdomdonner but i dont see anything changed
<Kilos> didnt say logged in or nothing
<inetpro> 03/02 22:24:53 <inetpro> you can run the command a 100 times, it won't make a difference
<Kilos> oh we did this before
<inetpro> Kilos: it is a once off thing
<inetpro> Kilos: if your ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf is correct and you have the correct SSH keys uploaded on LP then you do not have to worry about the login again
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> the login on the browser is a different story
<inetpro> let me rehprase
<inetpro> Kilos: if your ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf is correct and you have the correct public SSH key uploaded on LP and your local private key has not changed then you do not have to worry about the login again
<inetpro> the bzr login*
<Kilos> well it worked once before, how many revisions do you see there
<Kilos> here i see revision 4
<inetpro> exactly 4
<Kilos> but its in trunk and you guys said dont work in trunk
<inetpro> exactly 
<Kilos> so then that should work by you as well
<inetpro> it is better to do development on different branches, and then integrate those back into the main branch, once they are stable
<inetpro> the main branch = trunk
<Kilos> thats why i made twit remember
<inetpro> twit was a moerse mistake
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> a moerse mistake times 3
<Kilos> oh oh oh
<Kilos> in what way?
<inetpro> you should have branched 
<Kilos> because it didnt branch from trunk?
<inetpro> it is better to do development on different branches, and then integrate those back into the main branch, once they are stable
<Kilos> twit was branched from ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> eish, ok I see that now
<inetpro> but you branched once and then must have done more stuff in trunk
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> think is you did it all by yourself
<Kilos> i left =trunk alone before i even made twit
<inetpro> the idea with team development is that you allow other devs to check and approve your work
<Kilos> because in trunk i had messups that fly fixed
<inetpro> they dev something and they ask someone else to approve
<Kilos> so
<inetpro> you do not become the judge, the jury and the excutioner
<Kilos> if you run nikola from trunk now do you see the site locally
<inetpro> Kilos: patience!!!
<inetpro> 03/01 20:25:17 <superfly> and no patience
<Kilos> im not pushing to get the site working man
<Kilos> 'i want to know if you can run it locally and see if it works and looks ok
<inetpro> 03/02 14:09:26 <superfly> Kilos: wat maak jy? I've already got a basic Ubuntu-Africa site set up, and if you committed a whole lot of nonsense, I can get rid of it.
<inetpro> Kilos: my branch works
<Kilos> is your branch different to whats in trunk?
<inetpro> Kilos: just very slightly modified
<Kilos> ok then so everything is ok so far
<Kilos> now we just be patient
<inetpro> Kilos: patience does not mean you must stop working
<Kilos> i can forget about bzr and nikola for a while
<inetpro> no!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oi oi oi
<Kilos> you should take my addy permanently
<inetpro> 1. start a fresh Nikola site
<inetpro> 2. add more pages and content
<inetpro> 3. learn to do bzr properly
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i started 2 today
<Kilos> first one i used wrong name causing fly to send that wat maak jy message
<Kilos> so ill play in the other one from now on
<inetpro> stop making assumptions
<Kilos> ai!  strydom
<inetpro> you really believe he is watching over your shoulders?
<Kilos> who
<inetpro> <Kilos> first one i used wrong name causing fly....
<inetpro> why you say that ^^ ?
<Kilos> he saw i made it same name as ubuntu africa
<Kilos> and im sure he worries i will mess up more that he has to fix eventually
<inetpro> it?
<Kilos> the first link i gave today
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/nikola_site-wyxEAuGj.png
<inetpro> uh, why shuld he even worry about that
<Kilos> isnt the name ubuntu africa
<Kilos> then i made this one
<inetpro> so what!? It's on your local host
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/nikola_site1-JqENi2lU.png
<inetpro> makes no difference
<Kilos> every 184 years the moon does what it is going to do tonight
<Kilos> will show 12 colours
 * inetpro needs sleep
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night inetpro  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> at 11.48 is when the moon thing will be at max
<Kilos> i only saw 4 colours plus white and a shadow moon behind it
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-03
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<inetpro> Hi barrydk 
<inetpro> oh and good mornings to everyone else 
<barrydk> More inetpro and everyone
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> afternoon
<Kilos> hi not_found  ThatGraemeGuy  barrydk  mazal  inetpro  and others too
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Gaanit oom Kilos ?
<mazal> Lanklaas gechat
<Kilos> ja, besig soos altyd 
<mazal> Werk oom al weer te hard ?
<Kilos> lol die pro druk my met die nikols bzr besigheid
<Kilos> nikola
<mazal> Eendag as ek groot is sal ek dalk na dit loer , maar dink dis bokant my
<Kilos> eintlik sal jy dit maklik verstaan dink ek
<mazal> Ek kannie code nie oom , kon nog nooit. Verstaan nie code language nie
<Kilos> ah dan is ons in selle boot
<mazal> Ek verstaan dan nie eers man pages nie lol
<Kilos> lol ek ook nie
<Kilos> ek kry hele tyd RTFS
<Kilos> maar wat help dik as jy lyn een vergeet as jy lyn 4 lees
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo 'lo
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> morning danfowler  
<Kilos> youre a serious lurker hey
<Kilos> this is a chat and get involved group
 * ThatGraemeGuy talks to himself
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: You been following that slow mo thread of mine ? Shees I really thought I had the problem found last night , but no
<ThatGraemeGuy> Yeah, like I said I notice the quarry thing sometimes
<ThatGraemeGuy> its much harder to notice now that quarries don't just feed tubes
<ThatGraemeGuy> i mean they now have a buffer
<mazal> I really don't know what to try anymore. It must be one of the mods causing it , but which one I dunno
<mazal> It mostly irritates me when I have to do crafting , where furnaces , alloys and grinders are used. Then I have to wait long for the process to complete.
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> And the trees taking long to get rubber back etc. Very frustrating problem to have
<ThatGraemeGuy> node breakers with tree taps in them + blinky plants
<Kilos> plant more
<ThatGraemeGuy> never worry about rubber again
<mazal> Kilos: Lots of rubber trees kills fps
<Kilos> fps?
<mazal> In my previous world I had like a forest of them , when I enter there , oh boy , fps down to like 10 to 15
<ThatGraemeGuy> i need to rebuild my tree farms sometime
<Kilos> you mean speed?
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: I can't lekke figure out how to use the node breaker yet
<mazal> That's something I must still look into
<mazal> Kilos: Frames per second ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> feel free to take a look at my stuff on VanessaE's survival server
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a ton of breakers
<ThatGraemeGuy> pumice, basalt, obsidian, flowers, trees, leaves, wheat, cotton
<mazal> So you can put a tool in a breaker ? hmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> papyrus
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah with no tool in the slot it behaves like a instant-digging mese pick
<mazal> So the breaker keeps breaking or harvesting 1 node in front of it ? 
<ThatGraemeGuy> but if you put a tool it, it behaves like the tool
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty much yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> with rubber trees you must put the tree tap in it, or it will just dig the trunk
<mazal> So for example , I put 4 breakers on top of each other in front of rubber tree , each with tap in
<mazal> And it will harvest as the tree replenish ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup
<mazal> Now that I must try !!! :)
<mazal> And it stores the harvested items inside it , which I assume can output via pipeworks ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you attach a tube to the back of it
<mazal> With or without trigger ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh..... trigger?
<mazal> filter with mesecon
<mazal> I somme call it triggers
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't follow
<ThatGraemeGuy> you trigger the breaker using mesecon signals, if that's what you mean
<mazal> Does it output automatically like technic machines , or must you add filter with mesecon and blinky plant like chests ?
<mazal> For the tube that goes out I mean
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, no it outputs automatically
<ThatGraemeGuy> so if there's no tube it just pops out onto the ground
<mazal> Thanx man , defnitely gonna try this
 * mazal adds to his trello " build nodebreakers "
<mazal> Does the tap also get worn out and must be repaired ?
<mazal> The one inside the breaker
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> not exactly sure why
<ThatGraemeGuy> chainsaws do, weirdly enough
<ThatGraemeGuy> but it is possible to automate charging of those so its easy to incorporate them
<mazal> Maybe cos chainsaw are batteries
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's what I want to do when i rebuild my tree farms, right now they use node breakers, but I only get a few leaves at a time that way, with a chainsaw you get all the leaves
<ThatGraemeGuy> but at the same time I want to expand my farming with grass, all the veggies, bushes, etc. so I've been a bit lazy with that
<ThatGraemeGuy> will probably build a massive multi-storey farming skyscraper :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> have so much material its time I built something big
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: Hoe do you use it on trees , cos trees don't grow again. Or is there a trick to that ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> so right now i have 5 or 6 node breakers stacked vertically that remove the trunk, and 4 adjacent that get some leaves
<ThatGraemeGuy> the rest of the leaves decay, sometimes dropping saplings
<ThatGraemeGuy> trunks and leaves are sorted off to my sorting tube array
<ThatGraemeGuy> saplings drop on the ground, and there are vacuum tubes that pick them up and place them into deployers
<ThatGraemeGuy> so the whole setup is i have a node detector that is set to look for tree trunk node at the base of the tree
<ThatGraemeGuy> so the tree grows, the node breaker sees that there is trunk, it triggers 2 things
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1, the node breaker that digs the tree+leaves, and 2, a delayer that in turn triggers the deployer that plants a saplin
<ThatGraemeGuy> +g
<mazal> Wow , you guys are smart
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> I guess I shouldn't go into how to automate making lava from hundreds of filled lava cans :-p
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh, making obsidian i mean
<mazal> Is amazing the stuff you guys know , really
<mopkop> Good morning all!
<Kilos> hi mopkop  
<Kilos> dont start gaming
<mopkop> Lol, no time for that, I have an assignment to do :'(
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: I visted the quarry system that you guys have on Vanessa's server yesterday. ( Trying to see what speed it runs ) Couldn't find one , all was finished at that stage , but wow you guys have some nice networks there
<ThatGraemeGuy> the multi-level one?
<ThatGraemeGuy> elevators every 100 nodes down?
<mazal> Yeah there are lots of different levels there , I got lost at one stage lol
<mazal> Yeah that one
<ThatGraemeGuy> mine are currently at -800
<ThatGraemeGuy> via elevator or if you find one of my travelnet boxes you can go directly to where I'm busy
<mazal> Wound up in one place with loads of reactors underground
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah that's level -100 in the quarry area probably
<mazal> I first went to your -200 , but couldn't find the actual quarry , just lots of cable
<ThatGraemeGuy> it goes down to -2600 last i checked
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah there are several people that quarry there
<mazal> I came to the network box wuth the multiple ones , and from there all the ones I found was finished at that stage
<ThatGraemeGuy> afaik i'm the only one that quarried at -800 so far
<ThatGraemeGuy> never saw anyone else there
<mazal> I must try visit your -800 one , don't think I was there
<mazal> Lemme go see quick , don't shoot , it's just me lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm not there :)
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> haven't been for a while, the quarries are long finished
<mazal> Yeah , am there now , all finished
<mazal> Lemme see if I can find someone's who are busy
<mazal> Looking at the nodebreaker setups now
<ThatGraemeGuy> if not I'll pop online around 12 o'clock and set up a bunch of them
<mazal> Hoopie hiers honde nie :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> node breakers are broken at the moment from what I can tell, things may not be working as expected
<ThatGraemeGuy> haven't been on, but judging from chat in #minetest-technic, they are breaking their own machines in weird ways
<mazal> I saw that yesterday , but wasn't paying much attention at that stage
<ThatGraemeGuy> fixed, supposedly
<ThatGraemeGuy> will check later
<mazal> Well some latex did run past me there now down your tubes , so might be working
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<Padroni> morning
<mopkop> Good morning Padroni!
<Padroni> hey
<Padroni> how are you?
<mopkop> I have a lot to be thankful for, and you?
<Padroni> same
<not_found> morning all
<not_found> what a morning *yawn*
 * not_found needs to get to the big city and get bigger car :'(
<not_found> can't even fit baby carriage in picanto
<mopkop> Good morning!
<Kilos> lol @ neelsie
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hello boss
<Padroni> how you?
<Kilos> hi lin  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> um
<Padroni> hi lin
<lin> Hey guys
<Kilos> alive is good hey
<Padroni> let's run a portscan on that ip
<Padroni> see what comes up...
<Kilos> can you actually see my ip as well?
 * ThatGraemeGuy hangs a "must be older than 12" sign on the door
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> oh my he killed himself
<Kilos> oh no
<Padroni> no I didn't
<Padroni> I killed my clone
<Kilos> you didnt answer me Padroni  
<Padroni> yeah?
<Padroni> oh - haven't checked.
<Padroni> And ThatGraemeGuy - before you get your panties in a knot, I was joking about the port scan, mmmkay?>
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> Kilos:  when last did you see jacques?
<Kilos> yesterday Padroni  
<Padroni> ok so he hasn't been on yet today?
<Kilos> nope
<Padroni> It's gonna be a balmy 41 degrees here today
<Padroni> Yesterday the wind was blowing gale-force strength
<Padroni> today - nothing
<Kilos> you got his full nick there then you can ask maaz seen jacques
<Padroni> except the heat
<Padroni> ty
<Kilos> Maaz  seen jacques_stry
<Maaz> Kilos: jacques_stry was last seen 22 hours, 24 minutes and 59 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-03-02 02:37:02 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-03-02 05:35:38 PST
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed  are you still in za?
<tumbleweed> yup
<Padroni> hi tumbleweed
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> can someone explain this please
<Kilos> 403 Forbidden [IP: 197.155.77.2 80]
<andrewlsd> ... where are you receiving it from?
<Kilos> thats from our repos, langjan is battling on the lists
<mopkop> I'm getting the same!
<andrewlsd> ah, sounds like the mirror is down for maintenance
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ill tell him to change ty
<andrewlsd> ubuntu-archive.mirror.liquidtelecom.com.
<andrewlsd> btw
<andrewlsd> have any of you used aliases for bash in any significant way? I have 'apt-get update' aliased to 'au' ; apt-get upgrade aliased to 'aup' and apt-cache search to 'ac'
<andrewlsd> so that when I search for stuff, I just do e.g: ac unity
<andrewlsd> and to install it: ai unity
<highvoltage> I did that at one point but it didn't have significant benefit
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't use aliases, it's too much bother trying to keep them synced across hundreds of servers
<andrewlsd> I have a .bash_aliases file that I use via config management, so that even on servers with yum/zypper I can still just do 
<andrewlsd> au, aup
<andrewlsd> or rather: au && aup
<andrewlsd> ... so as not to have to type out loooong commands.
<highvoltage> apt update
<highvoltage> that's not so much to type :D
<Kilos> haha
<andrewlsd> ^ correct, until you try it on RHEL.
<Kilos> lo highvoltage  
<highvoltage> well then you're screwed anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's what you get for using RHEL
<andrewlsd> :-)
<highvoltage> andrewlsd: you use apt on rhel?
<andrewlsd> I use: ai $package
<highvoltage> (I know there was a port a long time ago but haven't come across anyone who used it yet)
<andrewlsd> where, ai is an alias to "yum install" on rpm distros, or alias of 'apt-get install' on deb distros
<highvoltage> ah
<andrewlsd> on a related note, apt-cacher-ng does a great job of caching rpms too.
<andrewlsd> (including merging mirror repos)
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you're installing packages manually you're already doing it wrong imho
<andrewlsd> :-)
<andrewlsd> ... was waiting for that.
<andrewlsd> ... to make tiny package differentiations on a few servers, puppet/ansible/salt/chef are too much work
<andrewlsd> ... but, I agree with that, in principle.
<ThatGraemeGuy> not if you're doing it well :-)
<highvoltage> depends on how many servers you have
<andrewlsd> ThatGraemeGuy, touché
<highvoltage> ansible already becomes worth while on >1 server
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: I'm moving quarries if you want to come check just now
<highvoltage> and I find it scary when servers aren't reproducable
<TinuvaMac> beginning to get everything into config management is a mammoth task, but once everything is in it...
<andrewlsd> ... on large numbers of servers, the run time was too long for us, and ended up on a different CM platform
<andrewlsd> ... but Ansible was the one I liked most (probably coz it felt like bash scripting)
<andrewlsd> Kilos, I'm not having any issues at the moment with repo
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: Be there in a sec
<andrewlsd> ThatGraemeGuy, moving quarries sounds like heavy work ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you're a scrawny weakling maybe :-p
 * andrewlsd goes to find some spinach
<Kilos> ty andrewlsd  ill wait to hear back from him
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> andrewlsd  maybe Symmetria  was updating the mirror
<mopkop> Wow the alias thing is very useful :)
<Kilos> mopkop  dont break stuff now
<mopkop> I'll try :)
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> check out Froztbyte's blog, for a clever search from the terminal: #http://blog.froztbyte.net/2011/10/terminal-quicksearch/
<jrgns> Is anyone seeing 403 Forbidden responses from za.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<andrewlsd> yes
<andrewlsd> Kilos also queried that a while ago. 
<Kilos> ha jrgns  
<jrgns> hey Kilos
<Kilos> try switching to neology
<andrewlsd> neology or webafrica
<Kilos> i find neology the fastest and most up to date one
<andrewlsd> za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu || archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu || ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu || ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu ||  ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/linux/ubuntu/
<Kilos> and most stable
<jrgns> Kewl, thanx
<jrgns> btw, andrewlsd, are you going to the ansible meetup this week?
<andrewlsd> ... I often grab from SUN.ac.za or UCT, since they're Cape...
<andrewlsd> jrgns, I didn't know about it.
 * andrewlsd goes looking for info
<jrgns> let me get you the link
<andrewlsd> thanks, jrgns
<jrgns> http://www.meetup.com/Ansible-Johannesburg/
<jrgns> It's Joburg, though, are you in the Cape?
<Kilos> inetpro  check the numbers
<Kilos> wooo
<andrewlsd> jrgns, yip.
<jrgns> that's a pity
<andrewlsd> I've got to be off, meetings. In near 40-degree heat. Wish me luck
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hehe
<mopkop> Good luck!
<mopkop> .ping mopkop
<Kilos> what happens when you do that
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai! /
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> can someone please explain to oom Jan that people hosting the mirrors don't get paid to do the mirroring
<inetpro> you want to complain then follow the correct channels
<Kilos> oh my where did he complain
<mazal> Email I think
<mazal> Unless I'm lost now
<Kilos> shame the poor old man, he has been battling for weeks with a install on a lappy
<inetpro> and Kilos please change your posting style when responding to emails on the list
<Kilos> back to bottom again?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ai! wat nou
<inetpro> if you post at the bottom of an email then please cut out the junk, leave only the relevant parts that you are responding to and then start writing your bits
<mopkop> Just trying the commands, yes that was a typo.
<inetpro> otherwise just reply at the top like everyone else
<inetpro> not that everyone else is right of course
<inetpro> Kilos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posting_style
<Kilos> i remember big wars on our list about posting to the top so set evo to post at the bottom since then
<Kilos> but i will change my posting style just for you inetpro  
 * Kilos waits for a smile
<inetpro> Kilos: the way you do it confuses the heck out of me
<inetpro> always need to figure out who wrote what
<Kilos> oh my pro confused
<inetpro> and that is exactly not the reason why you should bottom post
<Kilos> i thought thats my domain
<inetpro> sorry oom... not much time here
 * inetpro jumping around between meetings
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> while trying to get work done at the same time
<Kilos> do9nt jump too high you break a leg on the way down
<Kilos> dont
 * mazal was also told that replying at top is not allowed
<Kilos> there were big wars about it
<mazal> Yeah I rember
<Kilos> but top posting makes sense
<mazal> I was privately mailed and told not to do it again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well times seem to have changed, ill top post from now on
<mopkop> Could it be that Jan Greef is having the same problem as I did yesterday with python?
<Kilos> he has a lappy that gives nothing but hassles when trying to install ugbuntu
<Kilos> ubuntu
<Kilos> maybe the drive is a bit sick
 * mazal see there is a new distro
<Kilos> hi lin  
<superfly> Kilos: cut out what is not relevant, then bottom post
<Kilos> ok ty superfly  
<superfly> don't leave reams and reams of nonsense, you're wasting people's time and displacing more electrons than usual
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry
<lin> I'm back, guys
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening , God bless
 * not_found had a small window to work on the wiki today and spent all that time to just log into it >.<
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> mirrors will be back in a bit soon as canonical repoint the dns
<Symmetria> linux being on crack :( 
<Symmetria> it renamed /dev/md0 to /dev/md127 on a reboot
<Symmetria> which broke my fstab 
<Symmetria> wtf
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: add an entry to /etc/mdadm.conf to avoid that next time?
<magellanic> or use uuids in fstab
<Symmetria> fixed that now :P
<Symmetria> still bizarre it does that
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/ubuntu-15-04-beta-downloads-now-live-ubuntu-mate-made-an-official-flavor
<magellanic> anyone use mate? it's a legacy gnome2 desktop? any good?
<Kilos> i enjoyed it on top of unity
<Kilos> bit different from gnome2 though
<Kilos> but nice and fast
<magellanic> hmm okay
<magellanic> interesting that they made it an official flavour
<Kilos> its a way to keep peeps that dont like unity
<Kilos> clever move i think
<magellanic> meh, stick to cinnamon..
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wb mopkop  
<mopkop> Thank you Kilos!
<Kilos> hehe what did you break today?
<mopkop> Car's rear view mirror...
<Kilos> oh my, how would one do that?
<Kilos> oh an outside one
<mopkop> Apparently press stick doesn't work to fix it. No, the inside one. It just fell off :(
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> lol you like the old granny that said the tree just jumped in front of me
<mopkop> Yea, like that :)
<mopkop> I think the heat made the windscreen so hot, the glue melted.
<Kilos> oh one of those glued to the windscreen
<mopkop> Hello Magespawn!
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> hi mopkop 
<magespawn> so whats up?
<Kilos> in the cape temps
<Kilos> here not much new
<magespawn> right then
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> im in dog box again
<Kilos> my own fault though for being lazy
<magespawn> what is wrong now?
<Kilos> i didnt clean up all the reply to stuffs in mails
<Kilos> i need someone to blame for me being lazy
 * Kilos face slaps
<Kilos> there prob sorted
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn>  what reply to stuff? not really following
<Kilos> when someone needs help you reply at the bottom but should clean up most of the other stuff above first
<magespawn> oh right
<Kilos> just keep whats relevant
<Kilos> i used to but seem to have forgotten about that
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  why you so quiet lately
<Kilos> we even moved meetings to tuesdays so it didnt interfere with your beer nights
<Kilos> ha
<magespawn> i would not worry about it too much
<Kilos> na ill remember now and do it right
<Kilos> needed reminding thats all
<Kilos> too much bzr and nikola corrupting my ram
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> do you have a link for the ubuntu membership wiki?
<Kilos> let me see
<Kilos> which one ?
<Kilos> where you apply or see our members
<Kilos> where you added you yesterday or so
<magespawn> where you apply for ubuntu membership?
<Kilos> its on our site i think
<Kilos> you dont apply on a wiki i think
<Kilos> you go here to #ubuntu-locoteams
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> sorry i first had to hunt
<Kilos> that wiki is so slow
<Kilos> takes ages to open
<Kilos> even on my 4g
<magespawn> maybe there is something else slowing it down for you, opened fine for me here
<Kilos> ive heard lots of peeps complain so maybe it will be good if they fix it anyway
<Kilos> they should go the static site route
<Kilos>  Kilos: as I understand it, the trouble is that the version of moinmoin being used wasn't really meant to scale to what it is so Canonical has had to do a lot of work to make it work at all in its current form
<Kilos> eish sirens screaming
<Kilos> another farm attack in this area
<magespawn> hectic
<magespawn> i think i might have to make myself a new pgp key, i think my old one gor formatted away
<magespawn> s/gor/got
<magespawn> nice
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<Kilos> hi inetpro  you in an explaining mood?
<inetpro> again?
<Kilos> i want to know where the ubuntu.wiki is and if it can be converted to static
<Kilos>  <pleia2> some proposals have been to switch to mediawiki and things, but that's a massive job and afaik they don't have the budget
<Kilos> are all wikis hosted in one place or what
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> youre fingers tired again?
<inetpro> why convert a wiki to static? It would defeat the purpose of a wiki
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> well i did ask you to explain
<inetpro> Kilos: what is a wiki?
<Kilos> you tell me
<Kilos> Maaz  define wiki
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about wiki. Maybe you meant Wike or wifi?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki
<inetpro> a wiki invites all users to edit any page or to create new pages within the wiki Web site, using only a plain-vanilla Web browser without any extra add-ons
<inetpro> Wiki promotes meaningful topic associations between different pages by making page link creation almost intuitively easy and showing whether an intended target page exists or not
<inetpro> A wiki is not a carefully crafted site for casual visitors. Instead, it seeks to involve the visitor in an ongoing process of creation and collaboration that constantly changes the Web site landscape
<inetpro> A wiki enables communities to write documents collaboratively, using a simple markup language and a web browser
<inetpro> ensovoorts
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> Wikis are generally designed with the philosophy of making it easy to correct mistakes, rather than making it difficult to make them
<Kilos> and cant that be done on a static wiki?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: how would you allow Joe Public to update a static wiki?
<Kilos> thats what im asking
<Kilos> i dont understand what the diffs is
<Kilos> like can you run a wiki on a static site
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> i just see things working but have no idea how they do it
<inetpro> Kilos: how do you update a wiki?
<Kilos> like our site is a static site but works same as others just faster
<Kilos> carefully
<inetpro> please RTFS above!
<inetpro> 03/03 21:23:27 <inetpro> a wiki invites all users to edit any page or to create new pages within the wiki Web site, using only a plain-vanilla Web browser without any extra add-ons
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maybe i need pictures drawing for me so i can see things
<inetpro> Kilos: History Lesson: According to Cunningham, "I chose wiki-wiki as an alliterative substitute for 'quick' and thereby avoided naming this stuff quick-web."
<Kilos> ok next
<Kilos> what makes it slow down
<Kilos> not the stuff smile does on their wiki
<Kilos> like looking for links that dont exist anymore etc etc
<inetpro> Kilos: who did you talk to?
<superfly> https://www.flickr.com/photos/who_da_fly/16087266773/
<inetpro> awesome photo superfly!
<Kilos> im talking to you man because you batter and batter till something sticks
<magespawn> hectic fires
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> superfly: it still burning since the weekend?
<Kilos> yes they fighting now still
<superfly> inetpro: yup
<inetpro> wow
<Kilos> was on the news just now too
<superfly> inetpro: straight off the camera, 8 second exposure.
<inetpro> that's hectic
<inetpro> 03/03 21:14:24 <Kilos>  <pleia2> some proposals have been to switch to mediawiki and things, but that's a massive job and afaik they don't have the budget
<Kilos> they were talking about massive amounts of fynbos destroyed but as far as i know fire is natures way of revving the bush
<Kilos> ya but what is mediawiki and why is it better
<Kilos> reviving
<inetpro> ahh... 
 * inetpro notices that he raised the issue at #ubuntu-locoteams
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> now
<Kilos> aqi! i forgot
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> is their prob similar to our ibid prob? the moinmoin thing needs to be rewritten
<inetpro> please don't you go stressing about it now
<Kilos> im asking man
<inetpro> delete it from your mind
<Kilos> no
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> sudo inetpro 
<Kilos> magespawn  help me man
<inetpro> it's complicated stuff 
<Kilos> oh so i understand wrong
<Kilos> its not because of old moin moin that cant cope
<inetpro> you do not want to be involved in this
<inetpro> end of story
<Kilos> no but i would like to understand the basics of what it is
<magespawn> Kilos one of the things about a wiki is allows people to log in to edit on the fly, so i imagine there is some sort of databas attached to the site controlling usernames and passwrd etc
<inetpro> then go RTFS
<magespawn> s/datbas/database
<Kilos> rtfs talks raw geek
<inetpro> there's a huge load of documentation to read
<Kilos> nm you in your bully mode again
<inetpro> trust me, you do not want to do this
<inetpro> ask highvoltage why he even gave up on maintaining our wiki
<Kilos> lol i dont want to get invloved or do anything man
<inetpro> we actually had our very own wiki
<Kilos> i just wanted to understand a little bit more than i do now
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> don't go there
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> just use it
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> perhaps this can help http://computer.howstuffworks.com/internet/basics/wiki.htm
<Kilos> magespawn  are you applying?
<magespawn> that was the idea
<inetpro> magespawn: when?
<Kilos> pull old strydom with you
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> i will need to do my page first, and redo my gpg key, gather some testimonials etc
<Kilos> well dont just sit there, do it
<Kilos> we have a how to for the gpg thing somewhere
<magespawn> no worries Kilos, i think i might have found it
<Kilos> bottom of current activities on trello
<magespawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Kilos> i think mofkop simplified it
<highvoltage> hey :)
<highvoltage> magespawn: current website doesn't have a database, people can edit it and submit changes on github
<inetpro> superfly: have you had a chance to update the site yet?
<superfly> no, sorry
<inetpro> highvoltage: sorry for waking you up :-)
<highvoltage> I'm way past that point, heading to bed in a min
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> highvoltage: i thought it was bzr for the ubuntu-za.org site, are we talking about the same site?
<highvoltage> magespawn: oh yes, indeed, bzr and on launchpad (I really need that sleep hehe)
<highvoltage> magespawn: same concept, at least
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> indeed, that is why iam not doing that application now
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: in summary
<inetpro> maintaining a static site is very easy but the process to update content requires time and effort 
<inetpro> maintaining a wiki is a mission but the process to update content is a breeze 
<Kilos> ah ty inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: but you are more than welcome to try it for yourself
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> im still trying to work out how to get content on a blank site
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> you are right ai!
<Kilos> i can change headings and so on but its to get photos there or whatever they use fot all the stuffs
<Kilos> like background wall paper and so on
<Kilos> but dont worry now please ill try work it out
<Kilos> just need to rtfs all over
<inetpro> Kilos: are you talking about Nikola or about a real static site?
<Kilos> nikola
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> the trial site i made
<inetpro> focus on the text as the absolute first thing
<inetpro> look and feel can be changed afterwards
<Kilos> the text on the not a blog page
<Kilos> yo mopkop  
<inetpro> wb mopkop
<mopkop> Thank you!
<mopkop> I just started trying this bug-report thingy, testing the new Unity :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> bug-report thingy?
<Kilos> ai!
<mopkop> If there is one thing I am good at, it's breaking things. It turns out, there is use for such a talent :)
<mopkop> https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/testing/
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> inetpro: done
<inetpro> mopkop: ^^
<inetpro> mopkop: your changes are alive
<inetpro> see https://ubuntu-za.org/getting-involved.html
<inetpro> thanks superfly!
<mopkop> Thank you!
<Kilos> well done mopkop  
<magespawn> i am off, early start tomorrow, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<mopkop> Good night!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<mopkop> Night Kilos!
<Kilos> i go dream rtfs
<Kilos> but not in caps
<mopkop> Should I learn Vala? I hear it is very similar to c#?
<superfly> :-( the fire has jumped the road and reached the houses
<mopkop> Fire? Where? What happened!?
<inetpro> superfly: eish! 
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-04
<Symmetria> sup ;p
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> morning barrydk  mazal  inetpro  nlsthzn_  and others
<mazal> More oom
<stickyboy> Kilos: OOM also means Out of Memory... when the Linux kernel runs out of RAM and has to kill stuff. :)
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> lol ya thats me for definite stickyboy  good morning
<stickyboy> Morning
<stickyboy> Trying to get quotes for some RAID controller parts.
<stickyboy> And the supplier sent a quote for something... similar... but not right.
<stickyboy> Always gets tricky from there!
<Kilos> speak to Symmetria  
<Kilos> or is he your competition
<stickyboy> Kilos: Nope.
<stickyboy> I don't have any competition. :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> look in all your stuff thats in the discard bin after upgrading, im looking for a scsi controller card thing so i can play and learn a bit more
<Kilos> i have a scsi drive to play with 
<Padroni> Morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<mopkop> Good Morning all!
<Padroni> how are you all this morning?
<Padroni> Had the hottest day in 100 years in CT yesterday :/
<mopkop> Good morning Padroni! Here the weather is very nice! What was the temp?
<Padroni> 42 here by me
<Padroni> 45 in Paarl, aparently
<Padroni> i almost died in my office from heat stroke
<mopkop> How do you regulate your temperature in such heat?
<mopkop> I hope it doesn't blow this way.
<Padroni> gale-force winds the previous day
<Padroni> no wind yesterday
<Padroni> in my office?
<Padroni> I have a fan
<Padroni> fighting a losing battle at that, but still
<Padroni> I have a aircon but it is noisy 
<Padroni> so I do not use it
<mopkop> I can imagine the fan doesn't do much in this heat...
<Padroni> it rearranges the dust
<Padroni> but that is all
<Padroni> that is the other thing
<Padroni> this wind blows in SO MUCH DUST it is unbelievable
<Padroni> I am getting tired of wiping down my computers and monitors
<inetpro> good mornings
<mopkop> Good morning inetpro!
<mopkop> So I fixed that irritating menu overlay on the website.
<mopkop> I proposed a merge, but after that I made a small adjustment. Should I propose the merge again?
<inetpro> superfly: ^^ ?
 * inetpro not sure
<superfly> yes, there's a "resubmit" link on the right
<inetpro> ah, thanks superfly
<inetpro> mopkop: see that ^^ ?
<mopkop> I see! Done. Ready for review :)
<Padroni> make the links to social media target="_blank"
<Padroni> else it loads in the current window and takes you away from the site
<Padroni> Example: change this: <a href="https://twitter.com/ubuntuza"><span class="fa fa-twitter fa-fw"></span> Twitter</a>
<Padroni> to this
<Padroni> <a href="https://twitter.com/ubuntuza" target="_blank"><span class="fa fa-twitter fa-fw"></span> Twitter</a>
 * inetpro just uses middleclick for opening links in tabs
 * Padroni shakes head
<Padroni> Nevermind then.
<inetpro> Padroni: fix it :-)
<mopkop> I agree with Padroni. 
<inetpro> mopkop: please change it while you're at it
<mopkop> Ok.
<mopkop> Doing it in NIkola is a bit more difficult than simply editing the html. Or at least until I figure out how :?
<Padroni> This is why I refuse to use Nikola.
<Padroni> Or get involved with this site.  I can edit code quicker in notepad.
<mopkop> Yes, but you'll have to edit it for every page.
<mopkop> Good morning magellanic!
<magellanic> heya :)
<superfly> Padroni: 1995 called, they want their _blank back
<mopkop> lol
<Padroni> Like I said : nevermind.
<inetpro> ai!
<andrewlsd> 2
<inetpro> 1
<inetpro> wb andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> hehe. slip of the finger.
<andrewlsd> ty inetpro.
<andrewlsd> Hello all.
<mopkop> Hello andrewlsd!
<magellanic> at least not 40C today andrewlsd
<magellanic> :)
<andrewlsd> yip. was 46 in Durbanville yesterday. First time in ages that the air temperature was burning my skin even in the shade.
<andrewlsd> crazily, my pool was 20
<andrewlsd> ... so half in pool: lower half aching from cold, upper half burning from heat.
<magellanic> yeah it was a record breaking day for Cpt I believe
<andrewlsd> magellanic, yes, so I hear. Although Cape Town usually has 1 or two days per year where it reaches 40. Usually Feb.
<andrewlsd> temp usually measured at CT airport, so CBD is usually couple of degrees warmer.
<andrewlsd> coz it's a topographical 'bowl'
<magellanic> yeah
<andrewlsd> it's started raining today. so that's super news for the firefighters, most of which are volunteers (http://www.vws.org.za)
<magellanic> glad, shame they are still battling those fires
<andrewlsd> ... in other news... not sure what is going to happen this weekend, since the @CycleTourSA is due to happen on Sunday and it pretty much traverses the area affected by the fires.
 * andrewlsd lurks
<magellanic> wish them luck, I need a relaxing weekend.., may go checkout the ctpug meet
<inetpro> are these fires as bad as this one every year or was this one more hectic than other years?
<magellanic> this one was worse, terms of ground coverage, I think
<andrewlsd> +1 magellanic
<superfly> the last fire that was nearly this bad was 12 years ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> so for anyone who may have been considering purchasing from the orange store, please spare yourself the pain and just don't
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: eh?
<superfly> For the most part I've only heard good. What happened?
<ThatGraemeGuy> purchasing isn't so bad, but when you need to return a phone, you are in for a world of pain
<ThatGraemeGuy> the wife's touchscreen became unresponsive, about the top 1.5cm or so
<ThatGraemeGuy> seems to be a known issue with the model as far as i can tell
<ThatGraemeGuy> took about a month to have it "repaired" and sent back, same issue
<ThatGraemeGuy> after much nagging, got them to have a courier collect the phone, wasn't going to pay to send it to them again
<ThatGraemeGuy> they eventually agree that they will replace the phone since the repair wasn't successful
<ThatGraemeGuy> except when the phone arrives they decide no, they will try the repair again
<ThatGraemeGuy> eventually she calls me yesterday. she has the phone, what is the problem, she wants to test the phone before sending it back
<ThatGraemeGuy> explain the problem, she tests, reports its is working perfectly
<ThatGraemeGuy> you already know how this story ends...
<ThatGraemeGuy> thankfully they are based in jhb or it might've ended with me in prison
<confluency> "working perfectly" = "I couldn't be arsed to read your actual complaint, so I looked at it for five seconds and it looks fine"?
<ThatGraemeGuy> this has been a 2 month process of begging and nagging every. single. day.
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes exactly
<confluency> Ahhhh, I've heard this song before.
<ThatGraemeGuy> her latest reply is "oh then is must be a software issue, please ensure the software is up-to-date"
<confluency> (But with oven hotplates.)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i would get a screen off ebay and do it myself, but there's reports that people who've tried that have had the problem persist :-/
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: which phone is that?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so caveat emptor, is all I'm saying
<ThatGraemeGuy> sony xperia sp
<superfly> ah, OK
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://www.google.co.za/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=sony%20xperia%20sp%20part%20of%20screen%20unresponsive
<ThatGraemeGuy> I emailed the complaints dept of the national consumer council who are supposed to be guardians of the CPA, but I'm not going to hold my breath
<ThatGraemeGuy> I suspect Sony ZA will tell me to get lost as these are actually grey imports
<ThatGraemeGuy> hopefully my Moto G doesn't break down
<superfly> You should be able to take it to SonyZA, but they will might you pay for it
<superfly> *might make
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe I should just try them
<ThatGraemeGuy> nothing to lose
<TinuvaMac> i have nothing but good stuff to say about my sony xperia
<TinuvaMac> its a z1 compact though
<TinuvaMac> love this phone
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, the phone is great, it's Orange SA's service that is shockingly bad
<ThatGraemeGuy> it has a fault, it happens
<TinuvaMac> ah yes ofc
<highvoltage> ThatGraemeGuy: ah that's good to know, I was considering buying from ogange SA
<superfly> Like I said, I know a couple of people who haven't had any issues. But I don't think they've needed to return anything.
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah the purchase process is not an issue
<Squirm> Hello
<superfly> hey Squirm, surviving?
<Squirm> superfly: Being smoked out a bit
<Squirm> Well, I'm ok, because I'm in an office. But the guys have closed a few warehouse doors
<mopkop> Hello Squirm!
<Squirm> superfly: are you based on Capricorn side of Muizenberg?
<mopkop> Apparently it is impossible to do the target="_blank" in the menu items with nikola.
<andrewlsd> Hi peeps, any of you folks "steam" users. I've never been a gamer :-(   but am thinking of having a look at Steam. Any thoughts, gotcha's, etc would be appreciated.
<Squirm> andrewlsd: not really
<Squirm> It just likes updating a lot
<andrewlsd> Squirm: I see that. ;-(
<magellanic> andrewlsd: I haven't used it either (also not a gamer), but heard good things about it
<andrewlsd> just getting my first steam game now. 10GB. 
<andrewlsd> flip, that'll take days....
<magellanic> :p
<magellanic> which game?
<andrewlsd> War Thunder (72MB of 9.7GB downloaded) 
 * andrewlsd thinks a smaller game would have been better to start with
<andrewlsd> any suggestions for a quick (small) game to try?
<magellanic> can't you stop and resume it
<magellanic> we are steam partners, but I don't what that means yet :p
<TinuvaMac> you can pause steam games
<TinuvaMac> you can even schedule it to only downloads from like midnight to 6am if you want
<andrewlsd> ... it looked like you can schedule it to only download "updates" during certain time periods. but not schedule a new game download
<Kilos> power just came back on
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos, wb
<Kilos> ty
<mopkop> Hello Kilos!
<mopkop> Can we perhaps move the social links on the website to the footer? On Trello I put an example of how it would look like.
<Kilosyou> you need to talk to inetpro  and superfly  about that lad
<Padroni> hi Kilosyou
<Kilosyou> hi Padroni  
<Kilosyou> mopkop  exlpain here why you think it will be better and let them decide
<Kilosyou> maybe put your thoughts in a comment in trello too
<mopkop> Ok :)
<mopkop> It's really just because the top menu looks overpopulated.
<mopkop> It is this overpopulation that caused the overlay problem.
<mopkop> Also, I think it looks better on the bottom.
<mopkop> And I can add target="_blank" to it :)
<mopkop> Which is the reason I tried to do it in the first place.
<Kilosyou> what happened my nick
<inetpro> mopkop: what do you mean with it's overpopulated?
<mopkop> inetpro: Too much menu Items.
<mopkop> Go to the current website and resize the width to about 900px
<inetpro> it wraps at 900px width
<mopkop> Yes, try to read the top text now.
<inetpro> I can read it
<mopkop> Does'nt the forum menu go to the next line?
<mopkop> Try the 'Getting started' page.
<mopkop> It is this problem I fixed with the merge I proposed.
<inetpro> oh yes, I see what you mean... when going to 'Getting Started'
<mopkop> But it would be better if we just make the menu smaller.
<inetpro> change Getting Started to Get Started and Getting Involved to Get Involved
<superfly> Or, stop adding so many pages.
<superfly> I wanted like a 1 page site.
<superfly> I don't want to sit with the same problem I've had for like the last 8 years... a big fat website on my hands, and no one wants to help me maintain it. No thank you.
<Kilos> hi mage
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> magespawn  too
<mopkop> Hello magespawn!
<magespawn> i accept that as a shortening 
<magespawn> hi mopkop 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... at least we already have like 4 or 5 people involved again but I agree we should perhaps cut down on content 
<inetpro> doing the Nikola thing is fun at this point
<inetpro> mopkop: perhaps 'LoCo Links' should become just 'Links' as well and then add the social media items in the same list
<mopkop> Changing 'getting' to 'get' works, but The logo is still on a separate line.
<mopkop> There is another reason I wish the Social links to be at the bottom. Actually a few reasons. 
<mopkop> For one, it whould be nice if you clicked it and it opens in a new tab. Nikola doesn't allow this with menu links.
<mopkop> Perhaps I can do both, But the links menu-list should not be too long.
<inetpro> Maaz: is http://www.ubuntu.com/ up?
<Maaz> inetpro: Yes, http://www.ubuntu.com/ is up
<inetpro> Maaz: is https://www.ubuntu.com/ up?
<Maaz> inetpro: No, https://www.ubuntu.com/ is down (Server is not responding)
<inetpro> hmm...
<mopkop> wierd...                                                    
<mopkop> https://code.launchpad.net/~prysdieheer/ubuntu-za/menu-revisions - incase anyone wanted to test the changes. I'm not going to propose a merge yet, it's just to compare
<mopkop> bzr branch lp:~prysdieheer/ubuntu-za/menu-revisions
<inetpro> mopkop: good idea... I'll check later
<inetpro> Kilos: check it so long on your side
<inetpro> and anyone else for that matter
 * andrewlsd returns
<mopkop> Welcome back!
<andrewlsd> any lucky peeps here already ordered an Ubuntu Phone?
<magellanic> not me
<andrewlsd> cheerio folks
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> somebody ate my cheese
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> at home or at work?
<Kilos> lol nlsthzn_  i see the UAE has a cricket team at the world cup
<Kilos> inetpro  what are you breaking again
<Kilos> no wonder they stole your cheese
<Kilos> hi clr  mopkop  
<mopkop> Hello again...
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm here, you need something?
<Kilos> nope ty i just saw you all part/join
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> mopkop: you completely removed social media links at the top now?
<mopkop> Yes. Or do you think I should but it in the links?
<inetpro> not sure what other think but I kinda like it at the top and bottom
<inetpro> others
<Kilos> i go eat
<inetpro> definitily looks better with less menu choices at the top
<inetpro> do we really need 'Home' when the logo takes us home?
<mopkop> Yea, I think we can remove it too. What do you guys think?
 * inetpro likes it without 'Home' and with just 'Links' and 'Social'
 * inetpro will wait for others to chime in
<inetpro> Forums should actually fall under Links as well if you ask me
<mopkop> Noted.
<inetpro> and then 'Ask Ubuntu' http://askubuntu.com/ as well
<mopkop> But it's not really part of the Loco.
<mopkop> Maybe we should make a 'help' menu for these 2 links.
<inetpro> hmm,,,
<mopkop> Pushed the changes. You can update the branch now.
<mopkop> On your computer I mean.
<mopkop> And check out the changes.
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> mopkop: nice!
<mopkop> Evening magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> looks fine to me mopkop  
<inetpro> uh, be a bit more critical man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i like the twit place and fb at the bottom
<inetpro> we prefer your honest opinion Kilos :-)
<Kilos> i have liked the site from the begiining and now it looks a bit better imo. i dont enjoy all sites making that social stuff very prominent
<Kilos> but you have to convince the fly not me
<mopkop> superfly?
<mopkop> What do you think?
<superfly> people always want to know your Fakebook page, etc, so in this day and age, it is important to make them prominent.
<superfly> most of OpenLP's PR is done via Facebook. We post news on our site, but then push it through to Facebook, Twitter and Google+
 * inetpro also feels the social media links should be quite prominent
<inetpro> superfly: how do you like the Help links?
<Kilos> i accept your decisions, just im not a fb twitter fan like others
<Kilos> my own opinion
<superfly> As I said before, the simpler the site the better, but I don't have time to look at this right now. I have work to do on DebConf16
<mopkop> Hmm, both then?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> mopkop: we don't have to rush the updates anyway
<Kilos> patience is a virtue
<mopkop> Yes,  no rush :)
<inetpro> superfly: what do you have to do now about DebConf16?
<superfly> inetpro: everything!
<superfly> well, not quite, but I've got some things I need to get done before out meeting at 9:30
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> dont nag my fly
<Kilos> Padroni  you still here so late?
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> superfly: meetings online on IRC or physical?
<superfly> IRC
<inetpro> Kilos: nagging, what's that?
<Kilos> hee hee that thing you so good at
<Kilos> RTFS
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gotcha
<Kilos> i havent even looked at other drives for about 2 months now
<Kilos> hi qwebirc7065  
<Padroni> I am here
<Padroni> What's up?
<Kilos> not much you just been quiet
<Padroni> I switch between working and playing Warthunder
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> is it an online game or can you play locally
<Padroni> online
<Padroni> you play against people all over the world
<Kilos> ah thats why i didnt go for it a while back when i read about it
<Padroni> in this last match, i was targeting a russian driving a german tank
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> I was driving a IS-2 (russian)
<mopkop> Good night everyone!
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> why so quiet here?
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm talking to you
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> and Padroni
<inetpro> and all the others
<Padroni> I am working / playing game
<Kilos> i busy making a new shorter extension cord for here
<Kilos> no need for 5m cable when 3 is enough
<magespawn> power cable Kilos?
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> i think it is about bedtime for me
<Kilos> me too i think
<inetpro> me too
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<inetpro> goeie nag
<magespawn> good night
<Kilos> lekker slaap julle
<Padroni> Nite
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-05
<Kilos> morning all
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn_  
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hmm... inetpro_  sleep sterk vandag
<Kilos> stert
<stickyboy> https://github.com/syncthing/syncthing/wiki/Getting-Started
<Kilos> good morning stickyboy  
<stickyboy> Kilos: Hey
<stickyboy> Anyone try Syncthing?
<Kilos> dunno , wait and see
<Kilos> they all seem snowed under atm
<stickyboy> I am even a bit snowed under.
<Kilos> you mustnt forget to share on the africa channelas well  hey
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Guten Morgen
<Kilos> lol hiya inetpro  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<stickyboy> Kilos: :P
<stickyboy> Mac OS X sucks!
<stickyboy> But Mac hardware is z0mg wow so nice.
<Kilos> haha thats a change of tune from a few weeks back
 * inetpro tries to shake it off 
<inetpro> Kilos: how goes it this morning?
<Kilos> im good ty inetpro  what are you shaking off?
<Kilos> flue
<inetpro> the snow
<Kilos> rofl
<stickyboy> inetpro: Do you ever play with Go stuff?
<stickyboy> I'm not a developer, so I don't dabble in new languages.
<stickyboy> But there are lots of sweet tools written in Go lately.
<inetpro> stickyboy: nope
<inetpro> never tried go but have seen it floating around
 * inetpro still needs to catch up with python even
<Kilos> lol 
 * inetpro still does old school stuff like bash, sed, awk, perl, etc
<Webtricity> Teraco Cape Town is on fire... Great Westerford Building on the 3rd Floor
<Webtricity> fun times
<Kilos> oh my
<Webtricity> Dear Valued Customer,
<Webtricity> Please note we have an emergency situation in Teraco Cape Town. 
<Webtricity> We have been informed that there is a large fire in the Great Westerford Building on the 3rd Floor and that the room is currently on fire. Our Wireless equipment on the roof has been affected by the fire and multiple links in the Cape Town could possibly be affected in the short term. 
<Webtricity> The fire brigade has multiple vehicles on site and are busy extinguishing  the fire. Teraco and our node in Teraco is currently still operational and unaffected but there is no guarantee how long this will last. Two major problems are that the power could fail or be switched off by the fire brigade and/or the air conditioners on the roof may overheat or even be shut down. 
<Webtricity> We are on high alert and have people onsite to monitor the situation. 
<Webtricity> Should the facility fail , it will have a detrimental impact on our Cape Town Network and same will apply to many other operators in the country as Teraco is a critical node for most service providers and Telco’s. 
<Kilos> that dont sound good at all
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<TinuvaMac> its scary
<Kilos> hi superfly  are you near there?
<Webtricity> eskom has cut power to the building
<ThatGraemeGuy> <Webtricity> eskom has cut power to the building
<ThatGraemeGuy> it has?
<stickyboy> regexes in udev...
<stickyboy> not real regexes...
<stickyboy> globs!
<Webtricity> Sven Welzel ‏@svenwelzel  18m18 minutes ago
<Webtricity> Eskom Power to the Greater Westerford building has been cut as firefighting efforts continue... #newlands #capetown #fire
<Webtricity> Our equipment there is still pingable
<Webtricity> which means if Eskom did cut the power, the generators are now supplying power
<Webtricity> so thats rather a redundant move
<superfly> Kilos: occasionally
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> Kilos: oh, to Great Westerford? no
<Kilos> good
<TinuvaMac> or isnt it only running on ups now?
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> not for long
<TinuvaMac> true
<TinuvaMac> either way, this not going to turn out good
<ThatGraemeGuy> and half of the people working with this stuff are probably at scaleconf
<superfly> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/hosting-storage/121054-teraco-hetzner-cape-town-dc-unaffected-by-building-fire.html
<Webtricity> We have been informed by Teraco that the fire has been contained. Please be advised that Eskom has cut power to the building and that the building is currently running on the generators.
<TinuvaMac> fok me, what an exciting morning
<Webtricity> I think God is angry with Cape Town... All these fires
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> Sounds like we have info hosted there too
<Squirm> :/
<TinuvaMac> i wouldnt be surprised
<inetpro> eish!
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/hosting-storage/121054-teraco-hetzner-cape-town-dc-unaffected-by-building-fire.html
<Squirm> Well, sorry, we're with Hetzner
<Squirm> Same building :P
<Kilos> Maaz  tell magespawn http://www.zdnet.com/article/companies-really-want-linux-savvy-employees-and-they-want-them-now/
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Squirm> Head they put the fire out a while ago now
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup, http://www.hetzner.co.za/helpcentre/index.php/network-notices/details/4929
<mazal> mirrag
<mazal> There wouldn't happen to be a web africa manager here ?
 * ThatGraemeGuy prods TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> im not a WA manager
<inetpro> mazal: what's wrong?
<TinuvaMac> but i do work at wa
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: have you killed the fire yet?
<inetpro> not killed*
<ThatGraemeGuy> which one? :-)
<inetpro> eish! There's more than one?
<inetpro> still*
<ThatGraemeGuy> the one that nearly destroyed a data centre or the one that was destroying most of the greater cape peninsula?
<ThatGraemeGuy> either way, I think both are no longer an issue
<TinuvaMac> i wouldnt say it nearly destroyed a datacenter
<TinuvaMac> it was close, but not nearly close
<TinuvaMac> as in, same building, but like 4 floors away
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you would say that if you were being overly dramatic
<ThatGraemeGuy> :D
<TinuvaMac> yes
<TinuvaMac> :P
<TinuvaMac> it was a great scare however
<TinuvaMac> if it were to happen though, i bet a few insurance companies wouldnt be too happy
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> can't insure data, the machines are the least of the hassle
<TinuvaMac> data should be backed up offsite
<TinuvaMac> that was our worry, checking that, that was indeed the case
<TinuvaMac> i think 1 companies' office was destroyed, and half the wireless equipment on the roof, mostly Amobia will be having fun cleaning that up
<mazal> TinuvaMac: Which section do you work ?
<TinuvaMac> networking
<mazal> Looking for someone in billing
<TinuvaMac> doubt any of the billing agents/managers even know what irc is
<mazal> I just took a chance at a "maybe" :)
<TinuvaMac> for sure, its worth a shot
<TinuvaMac> what do you need help with anyway?
<mazal> Short version: Money is not being deducted , invoices shows paid , reported 3 times , support don't seem to care
<mazal> Basically you have been giving me free internet for months now
<mazal> 3 months
<TinuvaMac> well if you really want i can escalate that for you
<TinuvaMac> just need your client code
<mazal> Lemme fetch that quick
<inetpro> give him another 6 months free as a bonus for being honest
<TinuvaMac> otherwise,the other procedure is, you wait about a year, someone in development pick up on it, and they decide to fix it at that point
<TinuvaMac> inetpro: if i had that power i would :P
<mazal> Bye everyone , God bless
<Kilos> nlsthzn_  whats happening?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> who can I talk to to find out what changed in thunderbird 31.5.0 ?
<inetpro> suddenly when clicking a link in an email it pops up two empty firefox windows
<inetpro> and it's like totally ignoring what is set in network.protocol-handler.app.http
<inetpro> and not looking at  the default browser setting in the OS either
<Kilos> oh my fixit
<inetpro> even when changing it to chrome it still open firefox
<stickyboy> inetpro: Not sure.
<stickyboy> Maybe some old environment variable in your session?
<Kilos> haha i have the same thing with eveo almost
<Kilos> when chrome removed mail links open in opera but the minute chrome is installed all mail links go to chrome
<Kilos> hi mopkop  
<Kilos> and default browser set to opera
<mopkop> Hello All!
<mopkop> Today is my first weekiversary with Ubuntu!
<stickyboy> mopkop: Wow, no kidding?
<Kilos> happy anniversary
<mopkop> Lol yes, thank you! In that time I broke pretty much everything which can be broken :). I Still have a lot to learn. Can't decide what to learn first, Python or Vala.
<inetpro> happy weekiversary mopkop!
<Kilos> python
<Kilos> wbb
<nlsthzn_> hi uncle Kilos ... dunno... some network issues from isp perhaps...
<nlsthzn_> just for home from the big city
<nlsthzn_> had to take the wife and the little one all the way there and back since yesterday to do passport etc...
<nlsthzn_> stupid home affairs and their retarded laws
<Kilos> ouch nlsthzn_  that sucks
<nlsthzn_> back now... mommy and baby seem ok ;)_
<nlsthzn_> :)
<Kilos> yay
<mopkop> Python it is then.
<Kilos> haha good man
<Kilos> young man
<mopkop> 2 or 3?
<Kilos> well three is where eveything is heading
<Kilos> but would be good to know 2 as well for converting 2 to 3
<Kilos> maybe in 3 it explains 
<mopkop> Both then, But with which one should I start?
<Kilos> tumbleweed  can you give mopkop  advice please
<Kilos> other wise we gotta wait for the fly
 * inetpro filed a bug https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1139908
<inetpro> let's hope someone picks that up asap
<Kilos> well done inetpro  without that it would ride
<Kilos> most peeps dont know how to do that
<Kilos> Maaz  google what to study ? python 2 or 3
<Maaz> Kilos: "Python2orPython3 - Python Wiki" https://wiki.python.org/moin/Python2orPython3 :: "Porting Python 2 Code to Python 3 — Python 3.4.3 documentation" https://docs.python.org/3/howto/pyporting.html :: "25.4. 2to3 - Automated Python 2 to 3 code translation — Python 2.7 ..." https://docs.python.org/2/library/2to3.html :: "Python 2 vs Python 3 and Tutorial -
<Maaz> Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/442352/python-2-vs-python-3-and-tutorial…
<Kilos> mopkop  see what those links say
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> wat nou?
 * inetpro wondering what comes after Vivid Vervet?
<Kilos> some kinda whale or something
<Kilos> or warthog
<inetpro> X
<Kilos> winsome warthog
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> oh you right
<Kilos> there is an animal with x i think
<inetpro> must be W
<Kilos> im always right, except when im wrong
<Kilos> weeping wailing whooping whining wheesing
<Kilos> wheezing
<inetpro> Wet Whale?
<Kilos> lol
<mopkop> lol
<mopkop> Wheezing Weasel :)
<inetpro> Wily Wolf
<inetpro> Witty Walrus
<Kilos> ya thats better
<Kilos> i like the wolf one
<inetpro> make your suggestion at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<mopkop> Warthog is already taken. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_4.10_.28Warty_Warthog.29
<Kilos> oh my they started backwards
<inetpro> Kilos: no, see the History
<Kilos> wily wolf is there already
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames#History
<Kilos> has there been a weasel before?
<Kilos> how about wily weasel
<mopkop> Doesn't seem that way.
<Kilos> right added
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> them wikis are dangerous things, anyone can put anything there
<mopkop> Indeed, but more people are willing to do good than mischief.
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> Kilos: anyone?
<Kilos> anyone that knows how to edit wikis i spose
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> anyone with an account
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i see there are more new members after fly
 * Kilos still waits for the pro
<Kilos> so mopkop  is there any guidance in choice of 2 or 3
<Kilos> or which one first
<mopkop> 3, I think. If I start with 2, there will be a lot of "unlearning" to do.
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> dont forget ibid is waiting for you
<mopkop> Yay, something to break :)
<Kilos> so hurry up
<Kilos> lol
<mopkop> How can I test it?
<mopkop> Do I need a server for it?
<Kilos> well you can get the source
<Kilos> and you can run it on your pc
<Kilos> i ran one in my channel for a long time but it went to bed when i did
<mopkop> I see. So you can connect 2 RTC accounts at the same time?
<mopkop> Let me try that...
<Kilos> the package is in the repos
<Kilos> but it stopped working when ubuntu went to python 3
<Kilos> the pro has a workaround
<Kilos> inetpro  you gonna guide him?
<inetpro> uh... now? no
<Kilos> not this minute man
<mopkop> I'll have to learn it first :)
<mopkop> But let me finish my assignment first - I'ts about Church management.
<Kilos> ya finish that first
<Kaalkop> Yay, this works
<mopkop> How come it shows my isp when I login?
<Kilos> because you dont have a cloak
<Kilos> look in your cupboard for a nice cloak
<Kilos> sorry
<mopkop> Hmm...
<Kilos> go to #freenode and ask the staff to cloak you
<mopkop> So I just cover my computer with it?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you need to have your nick registered with them fist
<Kilos> i think that can be done from here
<mopkop> Let me try something
<Kilos>    /msg nickserv register mopkop  i think it is
<mopkop> My nick is already registered.
<Kilos> then go to #freenode and ask staff to cloak you
<mopkop> It seems like a long process. You guys won't somehow use my hostname and IP to hack me, will you? If not, I guess I'm safe :) 
<Kilos> most peeps here will rather help you
<mopkop> I've noticed.
<mopkop> Back to assignment...
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> added yowling yack too
<mopkop> Good evening Squirm!
<Squirm> Hey mopkop
<mopkop> So I'm thinking of opening a blog.
<Kilos> lol
<mopkop> Write about my experiences with Ubuntu.
<mopkop> The Ubuntu Diaries :)
<Kilos> make one where i do
<Kilos> im the only one there
<Kilos> yolasite
<Kilos> http://www.yola.com/blog
<Kilos> i go eat
<mazal> Evening everyone
<mopkop> Good evening!
 * mazal looks around and can't remember who it was that helped him today
<mopkop> Aai, sorry Kilos, already registered with blogspot :(
<Kilos> Rlol np man
<Kilos> mazal  tinuvamac i think
<Kilos> with the account thing?
<mazal> Ah yes , that's the nick. Will thank him tomorrow 
<Kilos> oh sorry mopkop  mine is also by blogspot
<Kilos> my site was with yola
<inetpro> superfly: how was your meeting last night?
<superfly> long
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> sounds like serious business
<Kilos> hmm....
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-06
<Kilos> greetings oh learned ones
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> More Kilos and others
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you have the day off yesterday?
<Padroni> yes
<Kilos> lekker
<Padroni> worked a double the previous day
<Kilos> ai!
<Padroni> had a late meeting last night as well with some government people
<Padroni> so when I got home I crashed HARD
<Kilos> sjoe
<stickyboy> Software Freedom Conservancy is suing VMWare over Linux GPLv2 violations:
<stickyboy> https://twitter.com/conservancy/status/573523944248066048
<stickyboy> We should all go donate to them.
<Kilos> morning stickyboy  
<stickyboy> Kilos: yo yoyoy
<Kilos> hehe
<stickyboy> Morning, Kilos.
<Kilos> hahaha you full of beans hey
<stickyboy> Kilos: :P
<stickyboy> Kilos: pushing code to GitHub, of course I'm full of beans. :P
<stickyboy> And I just donated to the Software Freedom Conservancy. :D
<mazal> Kilos: You're making me lus for coffee
<Kilos> stickyboy  go see if you see me there sharpeys. i seem to have got 2 accounts over the time but didnt know what to do with them
<Kilos> mazal  coffe is on its way here
<mazal> Never mention beans , steak or sweets :P
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> I bought rump steak yesterday
<Kilos> sis man
<Padroni> thinking that - as my wife and daughters don't really like red meat
<Padroni> I am gonna score on supper last night
<Padroni> and have left over for lunch today
<Padroni> decided to make it like I used to when I was a bachelor:
<Kilos> hehe
<Padroni> in the oven, spiced up and drowned in worcheshire sause
<Padroni> *sauce
<Kilos> eeeek
 * Padroni noticed that dyslexia is fnu
<Padroni> So I pop it in the oven and go to my meeting
<Padroni> come back
<Padroni> THEY ATE IT ALL
<Kilos> rofl
<Padroni> left me almost nothing
<mazal> lol
<Padroni> everyone is sitting there stuffed an remarking on the meat
<mazal> Laat dit vir jou 'n les wees
<Kilos> peeps that dont eat meat only dont eat meat when no one is watching
<Padroni> I am sitting with 1/2 a plate of mash and a brown stain where my meat should be, crying over my steak
<mazal> Never leave your meat alone
<Padroni> lesson learned.
<Kilos> rump must be done on a braai and eaten there
<Padroni> I even cut off all the fat, knowing they hate it
<Padroni> next time, the fat stays
<Padroni> maybe they will be less likely to devour the f&%$king thing
<Kilos> the fat is the best part
<Padroni> ikr?
<Padroni> I got a new set of Zwilling (JA Henckel) knives for my birthday
<Padroni> they are SHARP
<Padroni> cuts through that steak like you cannot believe
<Kilos> good knives are worth every cent you pay for them
<Padroni> https://www.facebook.com/ZWILLINGJAHENCKELSLLC
<Padroni> I agree
<Padroni> I hate a blunt knife
<Kilos> cheap knives are for bread only
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro  cremora
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<magellanic> does anyone trust the "unattended-upgrade" package, to detect (never actually do), security updates?
<Squirm> We use apticron
<magellanic> mint update manager tells me there's a security upgrade waiting, running unattended-upgrades -d --dry-run, says no packages would be upgraded.
<magellanic> I suspect it is not correctly identifying security updates. checking in the mint channel too
<ThatGraemeGuy> magellanic: did you properly configure unattended-upgrades?
<magellanic> no, left it at default settings?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have to tell it which apt sources to pull from
<ThatGraemeGuy> I would offer to share my config, but my local copper liberation organisation was hard at work again, so my pc is currently offline
<ThatGraemeGuy> and will be for the forseeable future if last time is any indication
<magellanic> it comes with a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades which looks right?
<magellanic> in there I see this: "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-security";
<magellanic> which I assume would let it find security updates
<tumbleweed> I trust Ubuntu security updates not to break things
<tumbleweed> but I don't want updates on a database master, at a random time
<tumbleweed> I want to be in control of that
<magellanic> yeah, I'm just wondering if this tool is valid in the case for finding all your security updates, among all the pending updates.
<magellanic> someone I'm helping wants to do frequent updates of just security packages, leaving other stuff for later
<tumbleweed> that's what unattended-upgrade does by default
<magellanic> I'm on mint, it's update manager tells me there is a security update waiting, but if I run the unattended-upgrade command in dry run, it doesn't find any packages as security candidates
<magellanic> so I wasn't sure I should trust the tool
<tumbleweed> ah, I don't know if I'd trust mint's security updates
<magellanic> haha
<tumbleweed> mint also might not have customised unattended-upgrade to work with therir updates
<magellanic> sounds like the second case, the changelog in its tool says icu needs an update: icu (52.1-3ubuntu0.2) trusty-security; urgency=medium (SECURITY UPDATE: information disclosure via incorrect font file parsing)
<tumbleweed> that's an Ubuntu update, not a mint one
<magellanic> hmm, so unattended-upgrade should have found it as a security update candidate no?
<ThatGraemeGuy> All I can say is that unattended-upgrades does work if you configure it properly
<ThatGraemeGuy> but yeah, no ADSL means I'm no further help
<ThatGraemeGuy> I have mine automaticaly upgrading everything
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s214VArrw4
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> magellanic: it should
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> Hello all
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos>   maaz also took a break
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice weekend , God bless
<ThatGraemeGuy> after years of threatening I'm finally going to get myself hooked up to ctwug
<Tinuva> same here
<Tinuva> your id is pretty damn low
<Tinuva> 2211
<magellanic> anything interesting on ctwug? I was considering also connecting
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah I added myself 4 or 5 years ago already, there was just always something else
<ThatGraemeGuy> now that our telkom line is dead yet again i'm making a plan
<magellanic> is it worth joining though, one can't get internet off of there
<Tinuva> magellanic: its not meant for internet
<Tinuva> but there is lotsa linux distros available on ctwug
<Tinuva> even the latest linux distros available
<Tinuva> the linux distros i have automated via sickrage/sabnzbd will also be on it once i am connected
<magellanic> yeah I know it's most useful for lan gaming and file sharing
 * Symmetria builds himself a network probe outta a rasberry pi 2 
<magellanic> probing what?
<Symmetria> basically to run cron'ed pings and traceroutes and mtr's
<Symmetria> and send all the data back to myself where I process it
<Symmetria> so at a glance I can see how the network is performing from a customer perspective
<magellanic> ah okay, yeah
<magellanic> how long did it take to get your pi? did you order from rs components?
<Guest95643> i want to know what application is the best to download video files
<Kilos> hi Guest95643  
<Kilos> if you have the direct link to it use wget -c from your terminal
<Guest95643> thanks very grateful
<Kilos> imo its quicker than with a browser and the -c lets it fetch only what hasnt been downloaded in case of broken connection
<Kilos> you welcome to visit here more often or even stay here all the time
<Kilos> become part of our community
<Guest95643> i'll always visit and stay on this forum, it's really an eye opener
<Kilos> cool thats why we are here
<Kilos> you can install an IRC client then its easier
<Guest95643> yes i have xchat already installed
<Kilos> cool
<Guest95643> does it download to the present working directory ??
<Kilos> into you home folde
<Kilos> folder
<Kilos> if you dont see it then tick on view and tick show hidden
<Guest95643> okay
<Guest95643> thanks
<Kilos> youre welcome
<Guest95643> the video file dosen't play
<Guest95643> and it is not a video file i can transfer to a USB to play on a windows machine
<Kilos> what error do you get?
<Guest95643> it doesn't give any error, tried opening it with firefox.
<Guest95643> file:///home/hadoop/Downloads/119403300
<Guest95643> this is the file name
<Kilos> doesnt it show as a video or jpeg or something?
<Kilos> do you have vlc installed
<Kilos> try opening it with a media player like vlc
<Kilos> right click and open with
<Guest95643> it shows as a html file
<Guest95643> not a video file
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> did you download the right file
<Guest95643> yes i did
<Kilos> what format is it in online
<Kilos> im not clued up with this kind of stuff but im sure someone here will have an answer
<Kilos> my last try would be to rename it .jpeg or some video thing
<Guest95643> i have sent the file
<Kilos> to where?
<Kilos> you been here before hey? hadoop rings a bell somewhere
<Guest95643> this is my first time here
<Kilos> ah then welcome to ubuntu-za
<Guest95643> thanks
<inetpro> hi Guest95643
<Guest95643> hello
<inetpro> change your nick to something we can recognise 
<Guest95643> okay i'll do
<inetpro>  /nick SomeProperNick
<inetpro> with a space in front
<inetpro> without*
<Kilos> hadoop is good
<Kilos> we have a mopkop here too
<inetpro> hadoop reminds me of Apache Hadoop
<Kilos> ive seen it somewhere
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> a software framework written in Java
<Kilos> wow i dont look at that heavy stuff
<Kilos> inetpro  why would a video file come out as html
<inetpro> because the real video is wrapped inside it
<Guest95643> trying to look for the way to change my profile name
<Kilos> oh so he must just open it
<Kilos> Guest95643  /nick newnick
<inetpro> Guest95643: /nick SomeProperNick
<inetpro> Guest95643: /nick MyRealName
<inetpro> like danny or something :-)
<Kilos> you do it here not in a terminal
<Guest95643> Guest95643: /nick hadoop
<inetpro> start with the slash
<inetpro> ai!
<Guest95643> so it's changed now
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> the /nick is a command for freenode
 * inetpro goes to make some coffee
<Kilos> shame
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> hi dannyxyz  wb
<inetpro> wb dannyxyz
<dannyxyz> yes i'm back
<dannyxyz> how can i save my channels on xchat
<Kilos> cool inetpro  will tell you how to open that file and get your video
<inetpro> now even though that nick still looks odd it's much better than Gues...
<inetpro> Kilos: uh
<Kilos> lol
<dannyxyz> yes the video is embedded in the doc
<Kilos> dannyxyz  when it opens the frist window you tick freenode then tick edit on the right
<dannyxyz> i have been able to see it
<Kilos> then in favourite channels you enter #ubuntu-za
<dannyxyz> aii thanks
<Kilos> yw
<dannyxyz> i am trying to setup an opensource tacacs server does anyone have an idea on how to go about this
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<Kilos> dannyxyz  just be patient, someone that knows will see your request now now
<magellanic> what was the request?
<Kilos> http://www.brocade.com/downloads/documents/html_product_manuals/FOS_730_ADMIN_04/GUID-5BC4B7B6-ADE1-4715-80B3-F0F46BA5220D.html
<Kilos> <dannyxyz> i am trying to setup an opensource tacacs server does anyone have an idea on how to go about this
<Kilos> dannyxyz  that link or this one could help
<magellanic> oh, interesting. what is the use case?
<Kilos> http://freelinuxtutorials.com/tutorials/installation-setup-of-free-tacacs-server-in-linux/
<dannyxyz> yes i have seen the link, i think it will
<dannyxyz> kilos thanks for the prompt feedback
<Kilos> we try keep peeps happy here
<Kilos> when you type in someones nick here type in the first 3 or 4 letters and hit tab
<Kilos> tab complete function
<magellanic> what's your use case dannyxyz? 
<Squirm> Evenikng
<Kilos> hi Squirm  y
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<dannyxyz> magellanic, the use case is to authenticate and authorize users on the network devices
<Squirm> He's not here, just our bouncers coming u
<Squirm> p
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> Squirm  did you kill QA
<Kilos> or you guys been upgrading or something
<Squirm> Our box restarted
<Kilos> ah
<magellanic> ah okay dannyxyz, and how far have you gotten? where are you stuck?
<Kilos> haha inetpro  just had an evil idea
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> i should apply for a seat on the membership board then i can ensure you dont get a sjambok
 * Kilos hides
 * inetpro has had a sjambok long ago already
<Kilos> not such a powerful one
<Kilos> seekoei
<Kilos> you got a plastic one
<dannyxyz> yea magellanic i'm still installing, things going smoothly thanks
<magellanic> okay good
<magellanic> good luck ;)
<Kilos> i <3 konversation
<Kilos> get to see all the emoticons
<Kilos> hi mopkop  
<mopkop> Good evening all!
<magellanic> heya
<dannyxyz> leaving thanks for the help it's been a very helpful forum.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> isnt this better than a forum
<magellanic> guess not :/
<Kilos> at least he said ty
<magellanic> :p
<magellanic> forum of bots
<magellanic> you lot
<magellanic> :p
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> he broke it again
 * Kilos waits for habana
<Kilos> hibana
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<mopkop> Broke what?
<Kilos> thier server
<Kilos> their
<mopkop> Oeps :|
<Kilos> most likely upgrading or maintenance
<Kilos> on his way back now
<magellanic> has anyone had good experiences with afrihost dedicated hosting? is it just me hating the service?..
<mopkop> Hello Mzolisto!
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<mopkop> Hello inetpro!
<Kilos> Mzolisto  never chats
<mopkop> I see...
<inetpro> uh oh!
<mopkop> Maybe it's a bot logging all our messages, spying on us...
<Kilos> no he works with inetpro  
<inetpro> he's very shy
<mopkop> Sjoe :)
 * Kilos also very shy
<mopkop> Anyway. Anyone from Pretoria? I need help with a church project. Actually I just need a bunch of old computers people are willing to throw out. Where can I get some?
<Kilos> how old is old?
<Kilos> as in what must they be able to run
<magellanic> get some pi's
<mopkop> Any computer. I'm gonna fix them and sell it for a fund raiser. If I can't fix it, I can use it for parts.
<Kilos> oh i see the new pi is a quadcore with 1g of ram
<magellanic> yeah heard praises of it so far
<Kilos> can one use that pi in place of a motherboard in a pc?
<magellanic> no, you can't change the processor or ram on it etc
<Kilos> no man i mean put the py in a box instead of a motherboard
<magellanic> no, have you seen its size?
<Kilos> ya they small
<magellanic> comes with its own cute little casing
<Kilos> maybe put 2 in a box
<Kilos> and can you install ubuntu on it and use it like a pc
<magellanic> it comes with snappy core I think
<magellanic> but there's 2/3 roms for it I believe
<magellanic> yes people are already using it as a small but full functional pc
<Kilos> i saw a pic where they have 4 next to each other
<Kilos> called it a super computer
<magellanic> yeah, I need to get one
<Kilos> R350 is a good price, thats less than 4g ddr3 ram
<magellanic> afrihost are changing a disk for me, 2 hours no word. something seems wrong
<Kilos> ai!
<magellanic> or it takes this long for them to change a disk, who knows
<Kilos> disk?
<magellanic> hard disk drive
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<Kilos> can they do it without cutting power?
<mopkop> http://ngkwonderboom.co.za/www/index.php/argiewe/nuus/858-skenk-n-rekenaar
<magellanic> no, they've shut it down
<Kilos> maybe theyll only do it at 3am
<Kilos> surely theres more than 1 drive there that needs to be shutdown
<Kilos> oh they have already
<magellanic> it's off
<Kilos> ai!
<magellanic> since 8pm
<Kilos> maybe its supper time
<Kilos> call them man
<magellanic> heh
<magellanic> yeah
<magellanic> brb
<mopkop> So what TLC needs to be done on the Get-involved page?
<Kilos> i dont know
<mopkop> Maybe we could just explain everything more?
<Kilos> who put that card there
<Kilos> oh the fly
<Kilos> i donnt see anything wrong with it
<mopkop> Is there anything that still needs to be done with the menu's and social links. Have we decided where the Social links should be?
<Kilos> no we are waiting for the fly to view it but he is very busy
<Kilos> i like it with the social links at the bottom and opening in a new page
<Kilos> they still show up well in red like that i think
<mopkop> I see. So we just wait?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> have you started learning python yet?
<Squirm> What's that minecraft-like game you guys were playing?
<Squirm> Is the server still up?
<Kilos> minetest
<mopkop> I know a few people who are also constantly busy. Ironically they are the ones who always make time for you. My mother always says: "If you want something done, give it to a busy man to do".
<mopkop> No I haven't, been doing assignments all this time.
<Kilos> do you know the link to the server Squirm  
<Squirm> Kilos: is the server still up?
<Kilos> ive lost it somewhere
<Kilos> i think so
<Kilos> i dont even have minetest installed anymore
<Squirm> Ok
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> Hmm
<Kilos> the pro will know the link
<Kilos> let me search other drives and see , maybe i have it saved somewhere
<Squirm> inetpro?
<nuvolari> oh hi
<nuvolari> :D
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<Squirm> 'lo
<Squirm> ltnc nuvolari
 * nuvolari and Squirm is partying big time
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> ltnc
<Squirm> Kilos: come now
<Squirm> We want to play
<Kilos> im hunting
<Squirm> :D
<Kilos> could be anywhere on 5 drives
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> :p
<inetpro> Squirm: mt.donaldson.za.net:30000
<inetpro> I think so at least
<mopkop> Can I join?
 * inetpro found it in my backups
<Kilos> that looks like it ya ty inetpro  
<Kilos> yes mopkop  
<Kilos> but you need to install minetest
<mopkop> Already did :)
<Kilos> and you gotta get the right version i think
<Kilos> we had a big rigmarole
<inetpro> I'm sure ThatGraemeGuy will be happy to see people interested again
<Kilos> but try go to the link
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> when you totally hooked you can blow 30g data in a month
<Squirm> inetpro: Brilliant
<mopkop> My current usage is about 800 GB, but that's for the whole family.
<inetpro> Squirm: we also have the local channel #minetest-za 
<inetpro> not much happening there now but maybe you can get it alive again
<mopkop> I'm in!
<Squirm> nuvolari and myself might join now
<mopkop> Now I just need to figure out how to make a torch... ::-/
<Kilos> yay mopkop  find my place then to the north and left some is a pad for moving place to place
<mopkop> I'm ther :)
<mopkop> there
<Kilos> there are lights in my place
<mopkop> How do I open the door?
<Kilos> and the stuff needed for everything in the chests
<Kilos> oh my did i close them
<Kilos> just knock a hole throught the wall so long
<Kilos> or
<mopkop> Nevermind, I used the teleporter
<Kilos> you can go to the power station and find the hole to the tunnels underneeth and follow the cables 
<Kilos> those steel doors only open for the owner i think
<Kilos> just add another door in one side wall
<mopkop> Nevermind, the sun is up now :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> torches you make out of sticks and coal i think
<Kilos> must be some in the chests there
<Kilos> is the power off?
<nuvolari> testmine
<nuvolari> playing am i
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mopkop  is the power off at my place?
<Kilos> then you got big work
<mopkop> O sorry, I moved on already, i'll go look.
<inetpro> nuvolari, mopkop, Kilos: join #minetest-za
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> nuvolari: join #minetest-za
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-07
<nuvolari_> o.O
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Kilos> ha these qwe peeps come from our site
 * Trixar_za just shakes head
<Kilos> wassup Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> So my dad's micro-sim came lose in his 3G modem. His solution was to cut it out. He has two of them.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Trixar_za> And when I say cut out, it's the whole panel in the 3G modem that covers the sim
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Trixar_za> His reasoning was it didn't work anyway, so it didn't matter
<Kilos> hahaha
<Trixar_za> It works. I'm using it now.
<Trixar_za> Had to fashion a panel from tape, but it works
<Trixar_za> This poor thing has survived a trip through the wash and no blatent destruction
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> I also think he's younger than you Kilos - lol :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> not everyone is practical
<Trixar_za> Why he couldn't just have used a precision set's mini flat screw driver, I don't know :/
<Kilos> modems can be rather frustrating at times when it comes to changing sims
<Trixar_za> Yeah. The sim looks like a dog got hold of it though
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Trixar_za: take a photo
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Trixar_za> inetpro: http://tinypic.com/r/eqwl0i/8
<inetpro> Trixar_za: yikes!
<Trixar_za> Was a slight pain to get a makeshift cover thing going
<Trixar_za> But luckly I just slid in two thin bits of cardboard under the remaining parts. Then I just put some tape on top of it to keep it pressed down.
<inetpro> Vivid will switch to booting with systemd next Monday, brace for impact
<inetpro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2015-March/001130.html
<inetpro> sad day
<Trixar_za> This is why I like that SliTaz used Busybox's init
<Trixar_za> liked*
<inetpro> probably means I will have to start looking into systemd
<Squirm> Hello
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy ?
<Squirm> Hekk
<Squirm> Hello
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
 * Squirm pokes Trixar_za
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Trixar_za> Hey Squirm
<Trixar_za> You see the pic?
<Trixar_za> http://tinypic.com/r/eqwl0i/8
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  got no telkom lines again
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Squirm> Nice one Trixar_za
<Trixar_za> My dad did that. With scissors
<Squirm> Ah
<Squirm> But why>
<Squirm> ?
<Squirm> Kilos: ok
<Trixar_za> He thought it was broken and the microsim got loose from the container card thing
<Trixar_za> So instead of using a precision flat, he cut it open
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Squirm> ^^
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Squirm> Trixar_za: nice :P
<Trixar_za> Got it to work again. I think I'm keeping it. He also just did it for the free 100MB he gets per month on the sim, but he hurt the sim in the extraction process
<magellanic> inetpro: you prefer upstart then :p
<Trixar_za> upstart is great :P
<Squirm> I prefer upstart
<Squirm> But I still feel Ubuntu is kind of mixed between the two :/
<magellanic> well they're switching over to systemd
<inetpro> magellanic: I like it when I can inspect the scripts for myself whenever I want 
<inetpro> and tweak if really necessary 
<inetpro> but it's a mixed bag, let's see how it goes with systemd 
<inetpro> will be interesting 
<inetpro> I just hope that freedom will still prevail in the end 
<Kilos> hi mopkop  
<mopkop> Hello everyone!
<Squirm> Has anyone got anything interesting running on their free Amazon ec2 instance?
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn http://www.zdnet.com/article/companies-really-want-linux-savvy-employees-and-they-want-them-now/" 2 days, 2 hours, 38 minutes and 2 seconds ago
<mopkop> Hello magespawn!
<Kilos> ohi magespawn  
<mopkop> What do you think? http://www.timeslive.co.za/thetimes/2015/03/02/jihadi-john-tried-to-enter-sa
<captine> hi all..
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hey  there.  how things going?  
<captine> be away a while
<Kilos> yeah where did you go
<captine> daughter was born... been tired...
<Kilos> oh ya , congrats man
<captine> thnx
<magespawn> nice one captine 
<magespawn> exit
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> hi Kilo
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi gremble_  
<gremble_> hey arnaudmez 
<arnaudmez> hi gremble_: 
<gremble_> Hello Kilos 
<magellanic> congrats captine 
<magellanic> inetpro: understandable, I like the idea though, of a binary only boot process, no slow shelly things :p
<magellanic> Squirm: there's a free instance offering now?
<Squirm> magellanic: Yes
<Squirm> you get the t2.micro for a year
<Squirm> Very basic
<Squirm> But free none-the-less
<Squirm> anyway, I'm out. Enjoy the evenenings
<magellanic> you too, enjoy
<Kilos> hi Private_User  superfly  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> so Kilos, did you get kicked out of the channel you created?
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> Kilos:  i.e. ##ubuntu-za-social?
<Kilos> oh my
<Private_User> I never see you on there Kilos
<Kilos> ya i was low on data so closed some down and didnt activate them again when data came
<Private_User> ah ok
<Kilos> its only us that ever chats there
<Kilos> i have #ubuntu-locoteams and #ubuntu-africa open all the time too
<Kilos> i had actually forgotten about it al together
<Private_User> get this package I have the 200Giga from CellC it comes with 50GB peak data and 150GB nite surfer(00:00 - 06:00) valid for 12 months so all this is once of you will have to manage the data usage cause if you go wild and start downloading like crazy and finish before the end of 365 days then you will have to buy another and its like R1799 once off but there is another one with 100GB once of any time data valid for 365 days but
<Private_User> OI guess the only issue is the fund to purchase the package
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i use a telkom 2+1 every 2 months
<Kilos> i dont download stuff
<Private_User> but it serves the purpose for me I download stuff as well during Nite Surfing time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have been too busy trying to learn bzr and nikola to build static sites with
<Private_User> ah ok I guess if you do not download stuff and just browse the net check emails and maybe chat online then what you have is not too bad
<Kilos> na R149 every 2 months is good for me
<Kilos> i use my upgrading with the night surfer
<Private_User> ok
<Private_User> ok cool
<inetpro> wb barrydk
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Stormers 10 - 10 Sharks
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> tough game
<Kilos> ya them cape oks woken up ththis year
<barrydk> Hi everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<Kilos> ai! 26/13. kaapenare eet ons
 * inetpro keeps quiet about rugby 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> <inetpro> Stormers 10 - 10 Sharks  ???
<inetpro> not having a good weekend with my teams 
<Kilos> you bang they ungeek you?
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> no time to catch up with 14 players
<inetpro> more salt in the wound 
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> it hurts man 
<Kilos> i know it burns like hell
<Kilos> better to look at the cheerleaders
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> back to the drawing board
<inetpro> need a different team 
<Kilos> no man the team is good but the sjambok is too min
<Kilos> oi
<inetpro> I don't talk about it 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ive even forgotten how to craft things in minetest
<Kilos> if i try work the team reports and break something can you fix it inetpro  ?
<Kilos> doesnt seem like neelsie is gonna get to it
<inetpro> which link? 
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> go for it
<Kilos> many months with no reports
<Kilos> sad
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> the wiki is superslow!
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> gave up with opera , chrome goes into edit mode quick
<inetpro> serious!?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> 15 secs and in
<inetpro> don't think it has anything to do with the browser
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> but chrome is much faster in the wiki
<Kilos> here by me anyway
<Kilos> ive already added a bit and saved
<Kilos> going back to edit now
<Kilos> in
<Kilos> very fast
<Kilos> maybe its because my opera has 20 tabs open
<inetpro> it's all about the timing
<inetpro> sometimes you be lucky, other time less so
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> my opera was still trying after 5 mins when chrome just went in
<Kilos> so what was blocking opera
<inetpro> Kilos: wait
<inetpro> you're doing it wrong
<Kilos> ya i see sometrhing funny happening there
<Kilos> does it add each month on its own
<inetpro> FullSearchCached(title:ZATeam/TeamReports/14 goes and effectively pulls in 2014 reports
<inetpro> so you don't actua;;y modify ZATeam/TeamReports
<Kilos> oh so do you just make one for feb under current
<inetpro> actually
<inetpro> modify ZATeam/TeamReports/14
<inetpro> modify ZATeam/TeamReports/15
<Kilos> huh both of them?
<inetpro> no sorry
<inetpro> last one
<inetpro> wb SubOracle
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> wb superfly
<Kilos> wb superfly  
<inetpro> Kilos: I will undo your edit
<superfly> ta
<superfly> data centre maintenance - all the hosts needed a reboot
<Kilos> ty i see it adds minutes there on its own
<Kilos> i was worrying about where to go find them
<Kilos> while you there add jan too please
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> ty
<magellanic> greets
<magellanic> superfly: sounds like aws reboots? :p
<Kilos> hi magellanic  why dont you volunteer for team reports man
<magellanic> I see Dale's video was featured by google-developers on g+ :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uIUBnmWD9Y
<magellanic> Kilos: what's that?
<Kilos> magellanic  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports#preview
<Kilos> im too old for all this new stuff
<magellanic> I have nothing to report Kilos :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> every month after our meetings man
<inetpro> Kilos: it's actually much easier than I thought
<magellanic> too lazy for that Kilos :p
<Kilos> thats good inetpro  , the job is yours now
<Kilos> nono magellanic  we not allowed to be lazy when it comes to ubuntu team stuff
<magellanic> I also don't lik,e wiki's in general :/
<magellanic> like*
<Kilos> who does
<superfly> magellanic: no, Linode. There was some Xen thingie they needed to do
<superfly> http://status.linode.com/incidents/2dyvn29ds5mz
<magellanic> security patches I guess
<superfly> magellanic: did you see that Dale's interviewy thing is up on YouTube?
<superfly> gah, didn't see you mention it earlier... hehe
<magellanic> yes, google-developers featured it on g+
<magellanic> :)
<superfly> NN is going to media-bomb it on Monday
<magellanic> lol
<magellanic> nice
<magellanic> I'll reshare it on gdg cape towns page too
<superfly> It was really funny, as Dale was talking, I knew exactly *who* he was referencing :-)
<superfly> magellanic: did you ever see his ScaleConf 2013 talk ?
<magellanic> hahah
<magellanic> very cool
<magellanic> we're planning on doing more of those type vids
<superfly> yeah
<superfly> It looked good, but was rather disjointed
<magellanic> first one :p we'll improve..
<superfly> if you're going to ask questions, even if the interviewer is off-camera, at least make it audible
<superfly> if you don't want to, rather fade between
<superfly> also, put a table in front of the person, they will naturally lean forward. Dale is leaning back the whole time
<superfly> looks very weird
<magellanic> noted
<magellanic> ;)
<superfly> also, it looks weird that he's looking directly at the camera the whole time (and it makes him visibly uneasy)
<superfly> another reason to actually have the interviewer "around" even if not visible
<magellanic> yeah I was thinking two people sit, even if one says nothing, then the talker can glance between
<superfly> ja
<magellanic> yeah true
<magellanic> superfly: yes I was in the audience when he talked for scaleconf
<superfly> cool I was comparing the two
<magellanic> I was very impressed with his scaleconf talk, at the time
<inetpro> cool!
<magellanic> can't remember though, it was quite long ago :p
<superfly> initially he was more relaxed with this one, but in the ScaleConf talk he started nervous but really got into the swing of things
<magellanic> yeah
<inetpro> Kilos: even the upstream TeamReport is automagic
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/February2015#South_African_Ubuntu_team
<magellanic> I talked with another gde at scaleconf this year, same story, started nervous, then sort of got into it
<superfly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmMofn2dKhA
<superfly> magellanic: yeah, I know ;-)
<superfly> it was you and Johan(n)?
<Kilos> wow inetpro  thats cool
<magellanic> ah, were you there superfly ?
<magellanic> me and Alex
<superfly> oh right, of course. Alex. I know him through Ingress
<superfly> no, I wasn't there. We were offered tickets, but had too much work to do.
<magellanic> cool, the talks go up online anyway
<superfly> (and most people at ScaleConf seem to talk about "look how much data we have to push through in $time seconds!!1!1!"
<magellanic> there were 3-4 good ones, over the 2 days
<superfly> and I don't care for that)
<magellanic> lol
<magellanic> yeah
<magellanic> I went just the one day too
<superfly> Etsy's talk is really good, though they just reuse it for every conference they go to. So I'd already seen it online before ScaleConf 2013
<superfly> then there was Dale's, which I helped put together ;-)
<magellanic> yeah
<magellanic> nice one :)
<magellanic> etsy was there this year too, not sure they talked or not, I wasn't there second day
<barrydk> Lekker slaap almal
<Kilos> inetpro  are you done?
<Kilos> leave a message with maaz
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos yes
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> /exit
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> Maaz: tell magespawn that he is up too late
<Maaz> Squirm: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<inetpro> /exit?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-08
<Kilos> Fetched 127 MB in 2min 12s (953 kB/s)
<magespawn> good morning
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Squirm on freenode told me "tell magespawn that he is up too late" 6 hours, 25 minutes and 21 seconds ago
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> Maaz tell Squirm, indeed, but only on saturday
<Maaz> magespawn: I don't know who Squirm, is. Say 'Squirm, on freenode' and I'll take your word that Squirm, exists
<magespawn> Squirm on freenode
<magespawn> Maaz tell Squirm on freenode, indeed, but only on saturday
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell Squirm on freenode
<magespawn> wow, okay then
<Kilos> hi magespawn  captine  
<magespawn> good morning Kilos 
<captine> hi there
<gremble_> o/
<gremble_> Good morning
<Kilos> hi gremble_  
<Kilos> why you been so scarce
<Kilos> busy is no excuse
<gremble_> Last week I was at a house with no internet
<gremble_> So there is that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we got new peeps here you missed
<Squirm> lol magespawn
<Maaz> Squirm: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell Squirm on freenode, indeed, but only on saturday" 3 hours, 28 minutes and 40 seconds ago
<Squirm> and up so early too
<Kilos> hi mopkop  magellanic  
<magellanic> heya
<mopkop> Hello!
<mopkop> How's your sunday?
<Kilos> quiet
<magellanic> same, slow..
<magespawn> Squirm: that is the way my internal clock seems to run
<magespawn> perfect sunday
<Squirm> Mmmmm
<Squirm> Breakfast :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> boo
<mopkop1> By the way, I managed to fix my sound :)
<mopkop1> In sound-settings there is an option "Allow louder than 100%" Which I needed to uncheck.
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  is it fixed already
<Kilos> thats good mopkop1  
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> mopkop1: where is mopkop?
<ThatGraemeGuy> adsl?
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<mopkop1> Hmmm, let me try to relog.
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: did you notice people playing on your server?
<inetpro> again
<Kilos> mopkop1  no man
<Kilos> ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> i never go there, so I wouldn't have noticed, no :-D
<Kilos> ya ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> no adsl, no
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: on Friday evening
<Kilos> ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm quickly chatting to WUG guys to see if my scans turned up anything useful
<Kilos> are you in the 3g world
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: it took almost 2 months last time, I won't hold my breath
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai!
 * Kilos hits inetpro
<inetpro> ouch!
 * inetpro hides in the corner
<Kilos> nono you cant escape
<inetpro> wb mopkop
<mopkop> Yay!
<Kilos> mopkop  why did you do that
<inetpro> Kilos: why you hit me?
<Kilos> because you inherited the team reports thing last night but added me to the card as well
<mopkop> I don't know. It did it on it's own after I suspended the computer.
<inetpro> Kilos: you were part of the card long ago
<inetpro> as well as others
<Kilos> oh well i spose any excuse is better than none
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: I think it requires a restart
<Kilos> mopkop  to change your nick you type in /nick mopkop
<ThatGraemeGuy> just a sec i'll check
<Kilos> ya its a bit kinky with things ThatGraemeGuy  
<mopkop> Lol, that would have been a lot easier :) I'll remember next time thank you.
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i tried to stop you
<ThatGraemeGuy> updating server+mods quickly
<inetpro> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> what is wrong with it Kilos?
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> also i don't think "kinky" means what you think it means :D
<Kilos> some of my chests showed funny things  and my bags are gone
<ThatGraemeGuy> is your client up to date?
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: I couldn't connect at all, superfly got stuck somewhere, nuvolari couldn't play, ....
<Kilos> like it gave numbers of stuff in chests not actual content
<ThatGraemeGuy> the server is running recent build from git source, you will need to keep client up to date
<Kilos> link please
<ThatGraemeGuy> daily build ppa will be fine
<Kilos> we did the ppa thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> stable ppa or daily build ppa?
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<mopkop> stable
<Kilos> stable i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't ask him, check on your own machine
<ThatGraemeGuy> switch to the daily build ppa
<Kilos> then you have to wait too long man
 * inetpro tried stable minetest as well as minetestc55
<ThatGraemeGuy> the daily build updates ..... "DAILY"
<ThatGraemeGuy> how is that waiting too long
<ThatGraemeGuy> if anyone wants to step up to host and manage the server, now is a good time, btw
<Kilos> no man you waiting for me to see what i have 
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't play there anymore its a ghost town compared to the place i've moved to
 * inetpro gave up playing long ago
<Kilos> i played at 4 am this morning
<inetpro> just wanted to see whether it works when others struggled
<Kilos> and nuvolari  and squirm were there last night
<ThatGraemeGuy> source and mods updated, just compiling quickly
<Kilos> ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: are you on the stable ppa or daily?
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: the address is still mt.donaldson.za.net:30000 ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<Kilos> stable
<Kilos> the pro gave me the link
<ThatGraemeGuy> switch to the daily ppa
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: google minetest daily build ppa
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: "Minetest Daily Builds : “Minetest Developers” team - Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+archive/ubuntu/daily-builds :: "minetestc55 - Documentation Ubuntu Francophone" http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/minetestc55 :: "Minetest › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de" http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Minetest :: "How to install free
<Maaz> alternatives to Minecraft | lkubuntu" https://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2012/02/25/howto-install-free…
<Kilos> ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> its running again, if you have more issues, make sure you run the daily builds first
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm off for now
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy  
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> still the same thing here
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> mine worked
<Kilos> last night
<inetpro> get Resolving address... the Connecting to server... and then it just hangs there
<inetpro> then Connecting*
<Kilos> you have to wait long when you first go in
<inetpro> it connects immediately to other puplic servers
<Kilos> uh oh
<Squirm> nuvolari created his own server on his linode, he works fine on their
<Squirm> there*
<Kilos> inetpro  have you got the :3000 in the address
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> it shows next window automatically
<Kilos> take it off
<Kilos> mt.donaldson.za.net
 * inetpro removing minetestc55....
<inetpro> aptitude purge minetestc55
<inetpro> apt-add-repository --remove ppa:minetestdevs/stable
<inetpro> apt-add-repository ppa:minetestdevs/daily-builds
<inetpro> apt-get update
<inetpro> aptitude install minetest
<gremble_> Aren't you doing this in the wrong window, inetpro ?
<Kilos> im in there
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> gremble_: oops, right
<gremble_> :P
<inetpro> #minetest-za
<inetpro> sorry gremble_
<gremble_> Haha oh, I'm not offended
<gremble_> :P Just curious about what is happening here
<Kilos> mopkop  you sukkeling
<mopkop> Yes, I broke my sound again :(
<Kilos> ai!
<mopkop> Gonna restart my computer
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> looks like mopkop is having problems with more than just the sound 
 * Padroni greets the room
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Mopkop> Hello!
<Mopkop> Has anyone used Audacity before?
<Padroni> hi Mopkop
<Padroni> Anyone know how I can effectively change my boot process to NOT use UUID and use /sda1 path instead?
<Kilos> Padroni  what do you want to do and why
<Kilos> head sore so explain nicely
<Kilos> Mopkop  whats the matter lad
<Mopkop> Have to find a Linux replacement for Magix audio Lab
<Kilos> why?
<Padroni> I keep on getting that same error every couple of days
<magespawn> Mopkop: audacity is quite good, i have used it briefly 
<Padroni> http://compunation.co.za/alert-devdiskby-uuidxxxxxxxxx-does-not-exist-dropping-to-a-shell-initramfs/
<Padroni> that one
<Kilos> http://alternativeto.net/software/magix-audio-cleaning-lab/
<Padroni> which reminds me - I should add more posts to that blog 
<Kilos> Padroni  can you run boot-repair there it should sort that
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> and it dows
<Padroni> *does
<Kilos> not good to think too much on a sunday
<Padroni> but I shouldn't have to do it so often
<Kilos> oh it lost it?
<Kilos> something is messing around there
<Mopkop> To process Chruch services. The recording is rather soft, and I have to cut out the pauses. Looks like Audacity is the most obvious choice. Thank you.
<magespawn> Padroni: this keeps on happening?
<Padroni> yes
<Kilos> Padroni  what are you booting with that you getting this
<Padroni> every weeek or so
<Padroni> ubuntu 14.04
<magespawn> hmm
<Kilos> on a lappy?
<Padroni> pc
<Padroni> i think the drive might be on it's way out
<Padroni> not sure
<Kilos> boot-repair normally fixes things till you change drives
<Kilos> how many drives you got in there
<Kilos> Padroni  
<Kilos> just the one or more?
<Kilos> oi
<magespawn> Padroni: maybe run a drive checker on it
<magespawn> Padroni: i concur with that, it looks like grub is becoming corrupted or damaged some how
<Padroni> this is why I want to change grub to boot from /sda1 instead of UUID
<Kilos> wait man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you ran boot repair from another drive?
<Kilos> i had this i think
<Padroni> I bootrepair from a flashdrive
<Kilos> are you prepaired to try something
<Kilos> i had that prob before
<Kilos> run boot-repair from flash then boot to sda then install and run boot-repair from sda and just before it gets to the actual job remove the flash and it will repair the hard drive
<Squirm> Hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> i think it might add the info to /etc/fstab too
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you doing
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> wb magellanic  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> lol hey Kilos 
<barrydk> Good evening everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> Kilos:  eet, slaap en lewe jy net ubuntu, jys altyd hierso
<Kilos> lol ek slaap ook tussen in
<barrydk> dan droom jy seker ubuntu
<Kilos> ek is die greeter bot hier so kan nie lank weg bly nie
<Kilos> partykeer ja
<barrydk> Dit lyk my so mis jou as mens op die chanel kom en Kilosis nie daar nie
<Kilos> droom baie dat telkom my uncapped data sal gee
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos , all
<barrydk> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hi barrydk 
<nlsthzn> terminology is an awesome terminal... loving it to bits... almost reason enough to use linux :D
<magespawn> nlsthzn: not one i have used i think, i am using terminator at the moment
<nlsthzn> magespawn, it is a new one by the guys creating enlightenment... and it has some cool features :)
<nlsthzn> will recommend you have a look if you spend lots of time in a terminal...
<Kilos> haha nlsthzn  you such a twit at times
 * magespawn goes to look
<nlsthzn> :) I use it for the eye-candy and the sound effects when I type >.<
<magespawn> i like to work in the cli, so it might be an idea
<Kilos> there is no alternative to using linux
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> trust me uncle Kilos ... I have much less issues using Windows 7 to get stuff done on my desktop than Linux...
<nlsthzn> sadly
<nlsthzn> it has a nifty way of splitting the terminal vertically or horizontally... much like tiling windows managers
<magespawn> terminator does the same, does it do tabs as well?
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> afaik
<nlsthzn> haven't been playing with it for long
<nlsthzn> I am sure there are terminals for power users that are better but it is a nice change for me :)
<magespawn> there are somethings that are easy to accomplish in win, but luckily not much for me
<Kilos> ya formatting sticks
<nlsthzn> or getting your scanner to work >.< for some reason I just can't seem to get my HP scanner to work for me ... I wonder if it has something to do with the 14.04.2 update :/ It used to work fine some time ago (or perhaps it has something to do with having a second printer also on the network... heard that it sometimes messes with HP scanner/printers) :'( 
<nlsthzn> this kind of thing doesn't happen in Windows (sure it isn't due to Windows and more due to better driver support etc)
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> nlsthzn: yup most of the big harware manufacturers have deals going with microsoft
<magespawn> but i haev had similar issues with samsung universal print driver
<magespawn> s/haev/have
<nlsthzn> I just installed the Samsung driver for the new printer... it might be the issue now :/ that or something else >.<
<nlsthzn> I initially thought the issue was with Kubuntu, but it seems not
<nlsthzn> it affects *buntu
<magespawn> with mutiple samsung printers on the same machine, i find it is better to install each set of software, this in on win
<magellanic> canonical are doing similar deals with hardware vendors now though not?
<nlsthzn> the buy in by hardware vendors in treating linux as a first class citizen is slowly happening magellanic 
<nlsthzn> not sure how much of it is thanks to canonical but I am sure money always helps them change there minds :p
<magellanic> :p
<Kilos> wb Mopkop  
<Kilos> what is going on there by you
<Mopkop> Hello, just came back from Church...
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there
<captine> heading to bed to chill until the babies wake... eish
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> People still up?
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
 * Kilos watch a marvel movie
<Kilos> wolerine innit
<Kilos> wolverine
<Squirm> Ah
<Squirm> Which movie?
<Kilos> some about future past
<Squirm> Oh right
<Squirm> X-Men
<Kilos> ya
<Squirm> Days of future past
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> ya that 
<Squirm> MNet movie?
<Kilos> yes
<Squirm> Cool
<magespawn> does not really stick to the original story line
<magespawn> but i like wolverine
<Squirm> I'm not a fan
<Squirm> prefered the first and 2nd X Men
<Squirm> Then they went onto his story...
<magespawn> that i can relate to, this was not what i thought it would be
 * superfly is not an X-Men person
<Squirm> I'm off
<Squirm> Chat tomorrow people
<magellanic> more for aliens and predators hey superfly :D
<Mopkop> Good night Squirm!
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> i enjoyed it. better than the junk thats normally on the idiot box
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro  
<inetpro> did I miss anything Kilos?
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> i watched tv till now
<inetpro> good
<inetpro> does that mean I'm off the hook?
<Kilos> what hook /
<Kilos>           ?
<inetpro> that one yes
<inetpro> thank you... guess I can go sleep now :-)
<Kilos> ya man you always in the good books
<Kilos> sleep sounds good
<Kilos> i went and fixed my power that hasnt worked since we stopped playing
<Kilos> mv power
<Kilos> and one of the reactors has run out of fuel
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Squirm  you playing?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> Maaz: tell magellanic more like Star Wars
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell magellanic on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-07
<Kilos> morning inetpro theblazehen Cryterion_ anton_may and all other lurkers
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<anton_may> Ello
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi Rynomster thatgraemeguy 
<magespawn> good morning
<Rynomster> good morning
<superfly> good evening Rynomster, magespawn, Kilos, thatgraemeguy, anton_may, zipper, theblazehen
<superfly> (did I leave anyone out?)
<theblazehen> Hi superfly
<zipper> superfly: Man I'm too pretty to be greeted like that. Mention my nick individually:D
<zipper> You mean good morning?
<zipper> It's morning here. Can it be evening in SA?
<theblazehen> zipper: 08:22 am here
<thatgraemeguy> good afterevemorn
<superfly> zipper: I'm from Cape Town. Apparently we're so laid back it's usually still evening here when it's morning everywhere else. Or so I have been told.
<zipper> Listening to A$AP rocky and loving life!!!!!
<chesedo> hello Kilos theblazehen anton_may thatgraemeguy magespawn Rynomster superfly zipper etc...
 * chesedo sees we've been busy this morning? (or whatever after sunrise is called)
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<theblazehen> hi chesedo
<dlPhreak> Morning
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<superfly> good evening chesedo
<chesedo> oh hi dlPhreak too
<Kilos> ohi my fly
<dlPhreak> Kilos, theblazehen, chesedo how are you all doing?
<theblazehen> ok and you dlPhreak
<chesedo> evening superfly, the moon seems to be scorching tonight :P
<dlPhreak> Not too bad thanks theblazehen 
<theblazehen> dlPhreak: Not *too* bad?
<chesedo> great ty dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> I always work on various levels of bad.
<magespawn> mmm, indeed
<pavlushka> Kilos, o/
<Wolfeyes> Morning everyone, ty Kilos
<Xsm>   
<magespaw1> back
<Xsm> hey magespaw1
<magespaw1> nick will change shortly
<magespaw1> hey Xsm, how is ther server going/
<magespaw1> ?
<Xsm> magespawn: superfly helped me to set up a isc-dhcp-server in order to read the p5p1  better.
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmrumeb latest output.
<Xsm> Just have to go out now for a bit, but will set up the ssh when I get back. 
<magespawn> are you going to control the server remotely?
<Wolfeyes> I want to yes.
<magespawn> how are you going to get in via ssh? i usually use ddns for that
<Wolfeyes> from externally yes (which will be on the external networkcard), but currently I will be doing it from the internal network card, from one of the internal computers magespawn
<magespawn> Wolfeyes: nice
<Kilos> hi unlaudable 
<Kilos> so Wolfeyes at last things working out
<Kilos> ??
<unlaudable> Kilos, morning... heheh looks like I can get to irc from this client now... surprised...
<Kilos> getting here is all thats important
<Kilos> that reminds me someone needs to be revved
<Kilos> Maaz seen kbmonkey
<Maaz> Kilos: kbmonkey was last seen 6 months, 19 hours, 59 minutes and 7 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-09-08 05:15:22 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-09-08 10:09:25 PDT
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom
<Kilos> heel lewendig dankie en daar
<mazal> Ag sleg
<Kilos> ai! wat nou
<mazal> Dis 'n lang lys
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Maar kan dit opsom in %$# land en %#%$# werksplek
<Kilos> oh ja
<mazal> Wens ek kon net voetsek uit die patetiese adernes van 'n land uit
<Kilos> dit kos baie geld en jy spandeer te veel op games
<mazal> Mt games is nie 'n fraksie van wat dit kos nie :(
<Kilos> het jy toe n ssd gekry?
<mazal> my even
<mazal> Ja het lankal een , hy is in my Win 7 kas
<Kilos> ja ek weet die kostes om te waai is baie
<Kilos> net om te gaan kuier is ook baie
<Kilos> ai! sies man
<mazal> Nie die prys rerig werd nie. Is net die startup en booting wat vinniger is. Die actual werk word deur die cpu en ram en inet bepaal
<Kilos> ek het kde hier op n 128g
<Kilos> nee nee
<Kilos> dit instaleer vinniger en maak goed vinniger oop
<mazal> Hy moet 16.04 op kry wanneer dit uitkom en as ek daai tyd Inet het bygese
<Kilos> als is vinniger
<mazal> Sit al 9 dae sonder konneksie , sal maar sien wat gebeur. Kannie ubuntu gebruik sonder Inet nie
<mazal> Telscum kan my nie eers se wanneer hulle gaan regmaak en OF hulle wel gaan regmaak nie
<Kilos> as jy n upgrade doen op die ssd en op n gewone hardeskyf op die selle systeem kan jy sien hoe veel vinniger dit is
<Kilos> ai! dis sleg
<mazal> Patetiese plek die SA
<Kilos> dit het n more is nog n dag land geword
<mazal> Toe ek hom gekry het het ek net my Win 7 getransfer. Was nie lus vir re-install en dan 4 maande later weer re-install nie.
<Wolfeyes> so the drive is working now
<Wolfeyes> good news
<Kilos> miskien moet hulle eers n komitee stig om te ondersoek
<Kilos> ya Wolfeyes 
<mazal> So die plan is Mei. As ek behoorlike konneksie het
<Kilos> ek gaan 14.04 gebruik tot 16.04 n paar maande oud is eers
<Wolfeyes> I am moving in positivve direcctions with the server, thanks to the guys help, and online information.
<mazal> Hmmm , tot 16.04.1 uitkom dalk
<Kilos> ja miskien
<mazal> Morning Wolfeyes
<Wolfeyes> Have to stop working on it for now, need to go to the bank and to a client.
<Kilos> thats good news Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> heya mazal
<Kilos> oh bank sounds goo
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> do they keep airtime?
<Kilos> hehe
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> Catch you laters
<Kilos> cheeky hey
<mazal> Work calls bbl
<Kilos> go safe boy
<Wolfeyes> staying logged in
<Wolfeyes> will do
<magespawn> any one else having connection problems today?
<magespawn> headoffice is offline, think it might be the adsl
<Kilos> connection to where magespawn 
<Kilos> adsl peeps should sort n 3g connection as well
<Kilos> just call them and ask magespawn 
<Wolfeyes> magespawn: in the rustenburg area mweb was having major problems the whole of last week
<Wolfeyes> There was two other areas as well. Can't remember them.
<magespawn> Kilos looks like it is back up again
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> wbb swoppinbg drives to fetch more stuff
<inetpro> good mornings
<dlPhreak> inetpro: hi
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<magespawn> i have an error during an upgrade Error authenticating some packages, recommendations?
 * magespawn does a search
<superfly> magespawn: can you give us the full error message?
<Xsm> superfly: this is my current setup http://bin.snyman.info/mmmj6vqd , am I thinking correct if the dns(internet access) is setup on p3p1, and the traffic from the internal computers will connect to p5p1, which the (firewall /squid ) applications control  who see's what to the p3p1 connect?
<Xsm> connection*
<superfly> Xsm: get rid of the host section
<Xsm> Yes sir!
<superfly> Xsm: that dhcp file is just one part of the puzzle. you'll want to hand out DNS server(s) as well, but I recommend that based on your network's set up you host a forwarding server locally
<Xsm> superfly: http://bin.snyman.info/mmmghdd4
<superfly> Xsm: better. Next step: install a forwarding DNS server
<Xsm> Right on it!
<Xsm> normally, when setting up a server the first thing you set up is then the ssh and not the rest of this stuff?
<Xsm> superfly: sudo apt-get install bind9 bind9utils bind9-doc  ? good enough?
<Xsm> so the forwarding dns server is going to do a lot of the work for the dns-server,  and it is creating our own server in stead of using another computer online,which is less secure and which is data transfer. Am I understanding the process here? 
<Squirm> Hello :)
<chesedo> Xsm: a forwarding one just forwards it to another which does the lookup (it will also cache if enabled) as far a i know... dns just converts a (friendly, rememberable) name to the corresponding IP address so there should be no secure related stuff...
<Xsm> heya Squirm
<chesedo> ... except for the port maybe, but the smart ones should be able to explain that (can only think of exploits)
<Xsm> ty chesedo
<chesedo> yw
<Xsm> Was reading this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-bind-as-a-caching-or-forwarding-dns-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
 * chesedo gotta go, but remembers reading that ones long ago with his setup (they also have one explaining all three types)
<Xsm> cheers chesedo
<Kilos> now i see mail sending probs
<Xsm> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty boy
<Kilos> crashed then woke and no connection with modem
<Kilos> everything tired
<Kilos> not just me
<Xsm> lol
<Kilos> Xsm lots reading but can maybe help you in the future
<Kilos> http://serverfault.com/questions/49765/how-does-ipv4-subnetting-work
<Kilos> save it for spare time reads
<Xsm> I am trying to make a compilation things I have done, when I put it together, other beginners can use it after I streamlined it with my second install. ty Kilos
<Xsm> of things*
<Kilos> good thats the way
<Kilos> always think of helping others by recording how you battled
<Kilos> hehe
<Xsm> lol
<Xsm> Well I was thinking whilst doing it, in all the errors I already got, if more people posted then there would be solutions for every error.
<Kilos> Xsm you here
<Kilos> sems telkom signal dead here, cant even fone them
<Kilos> Maaz hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> sigh
<Xsm> You challanged Kilos...
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> bad telkom 3g thats all
<Kilos> and if i get voda airtime it gets stolen
<Kilos> al except for 1c
<Kilos> they kind
<Xsm> lol
<Xsm> I saw you sigh so thought you were challanged.
<Xsm> heya Cryterion__
<Cryterion__> HI
<Cryterion> need to setup that auto script again, lol
<Kilos> challenged isnt the word
<inetpro> Kilos: you are challenged?
<inetpro> good evening?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> please tell me what to use in place of adobe reader
<inetpro> Kilos: okular
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> yes im being challenged by telkom tower probs again
<Kilos> going voda now
<Kilos> put 15 and got 30m data for 12 so only 3 to steal
<Kilos> and tried the STOP ALL WC command again
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Xsm> Kilos: I found this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-adobe-reader-ubuntu-1404/
<Kilos-> i cant browse boy
<Kilos-> 30m bundle here on voda
<Kilos-> what do you want adobe to do
<Kilos-> or
<Kilos-> \what needs it
<Kilos-> peeps are against using adobe i think
<Kilos> Xsm ^^
<Kilos> have you regiatered this nick
<Kilos> registered
<Kilos> its a good one
<Kilos> or group it with wolfeyes
<Kilos> sigh
<Xsm> how d I group it?
<Xsm> do*
<Kilos> um
<Kilos>  /msg nickserv help
<Kilos> i think you change nickyo wolfeye the do /msg nickserv group xm
<Kilos> xsm
<Kilos> wow typos galore
<Xsm> lol
<Xsm> I was just trying to read your typonese.
<Kilos> do /nick wolfeyes
<Kilos> then do /msg nickserv group Xsm
<Kilos> if it doent work read the instruction manual
<Kilos> or ask me and ill read
<inetpro> 03/07 19:47:57 <Kilos> put 15 and got 30m data for 12 so only 3 to steal
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, explain that please
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> put R15 and bought 30meg data for 12 so there is only R3 to steal
<inetpro> for 12 what>
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> R12
<inetpro> oh
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> are you tired again
<Kilos> you normally read between the lies so well
<Kilos> lines
<inetpro> eish! So you are paying 40c per MB?
<inetpro> that's crazy expensive sir
<Kilos> yes but im connected till they fix the telkom tower
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> thats why only irc and telegram open
<Kilos> no thunderbird or browser
<Kilos> im busy trying to get a foreign loco rebuilt or whatever so can be offline and let the LC down
<Kilos> maybe after this ill make a career of waking up dead locos
<Kilos> the world is full of them
<inetpro> Kilos, Xsm: The Best PDF Viewer for Linux http://lifehacker.com/5875879/the-best-pdf-viewer-for-linux
<Kilos> is that all adobe is used for
<Kilos> i use okular
<Xsm> heya inetpro, ty
<Kilos> but im sure some site wanted adobe
<inetpro> Adobe Systems made the PDF specification available free of charge in 1993
<inetpro> it was officially released as an open standard on July 1, 2008, and published by the International Organization for Standardization as ISO 32000-1:2008 at which time control of the specification passed to an ISO Committee of volunteer industry experts
<inetpro> what else did I miss today oom Kilos?
<Kilos> i dunno sir i was offline most of the day it seems
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you missed saying good morning
<Xsm> lol
<Kilos> Xsm whats that stuff you do called?
<Kilos> micro something
<Xsm> Biometrics
<Kilos> ty
<Xsm> yw
<Xsm> biometrics, time and attendance and access control.
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> 03/07 12:09:40 <inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> see
<Kilos> that was wrong
<Kilos> so you missed good morning slot
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> before 12.00 is morning
<Kilos> all ive taught you you still know nothing
<inetpro> you forgot?
 * inetpro lives on another planet
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> well i dont mind where you live as long as you stay connected to here
<inetpro> hmm...
 * Cryterion thinks it's called earth, and starts to wonder what the name of the planet Kilos is on
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> how you all doing
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> planet x
<Kilos> migdol i think its called
<Cryterion> it's been found apparently
<Kilos> and im coming to get you all
<Kilos> its on its way
<Kilos> has been for years
<Kilos> yanks been hiding the fact
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Cryterion> didn't coincide with the Myan calender, so wonder whose f-up that was
<Cryterion> apparently we're a binary star system according to some
<Kilos> when i go back on telkom ill give you some links
<superfly> môre oom
<Kilos> its already affecting us
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> wb superfly
<Cryterion> heya superfly
<superfly> morning inetpro, Cryterion
<Cryterion> brb, going outside for smoke
<inetpro> Kilos: see, he also lives on another planet
<inetpro> google: what!?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> konversation needs to be ticked in chat line or it messes in nick block
<Kilos> Cryterion https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVO00hDKVGI
<Cryterion> Kilos: how long is it, just moved so running on phone data and don't want to eat that up just yet?
<Kilos> i havent watched that, i have other links over the last few months
<Kilos> leave it for now
<Kilos> there are readble links
<Kilos> it wont go away its coming here
<Kilos> but im sure we ok in za
<Kilos> maybe the beach bums will have to swim a bit
<Kilos> Cryterion why arent you on my channel?
<Cryterion> ok kwl, I've read a lot about things, etc, and yeah, my thought is the same, sa is the prob one of the safest places to be when WWIII break outs soon anyway
<Cryterion> channel?
<Kilos> ##kilos
<Kilos> i use the fly/pro/my bot there
<Kilos> oh inetpro superfly 
<Kilos> what have you two done to qa
<Cryterion> Kilos isn't qa in #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> oh yes
<Cryterion> this #ubuntu-za ;)
<Kilos> inetpro superfly she is an old version that gives googlinfo in 2 posts like Maaz 
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, inetpro no longer host her
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> and superfly probably forgot to resusitate her after moving hosts
<Kilos> ok so fly is the culprit
<inetpro> resuscitate as well
<superfly> hold on, she's on my other server
<Kilos> when is our re evaluation
<superfly> but yes, probably down after an upgrade reboot
<Kilos> she is running superfly 
<Kilos> but seems to be the same version as Maaz 
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz version
<Maaz> Kilos: I am version 0.1.1
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-08
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> guten morgen
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn inetpro theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Morning Kilos
<magespawn> superfly: i will post the full error message when i can, it is on a friends pc, it is somewhere else at the moment
 * magespawn has been readin chat from yesterday
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes Xsm 
<Cryterion> Mornings
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Wolfeyes> morning Kilos, Cryterion
<Kilos> dont forget inetpro he sulks
<inetpro> no, no oom Kilos, that is uncalled for
<Wolfeyes> morning inetpro
<Wolfeyes> lol
<inetpro> good mornings Wolfeyes
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> sometimes i remember things
<Kilos> * inetpro enjoys poking fun at oom Kilos
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro had coffee already
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> does that make you sensitive
 * Kilos stops teasing now
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> sorry my pro
<Kilos> seems my telkom connection is fixed
<Kilos> quite funny how the help desk is programmed to always try and find and error on your side first
<Kilos> teiing them you have 2 pcs, a tablet and a few cells all using diferent sims but having the same problem seems to bypass that part of every discussion
<Squirm> Morning
<Wolfeyes>  heya Squirm
<Wolfeyes> lol 2 telkom
<Wolfeyes> @*
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<dlPhreak> Morning
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Kilos hello
<Wolfeyes> heya dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> Hi Wolfeyes. How are you all doing today?
<Wolfeyes> As Kilos would say, "as I please".  :-P
<Kilos> as i please
<Kilos> ai!
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha
<dlPhreak> That's a good motto. Do as thou wilt.
<Kilos> i was trying to rmembe how to spell please
<Wolfeyes> Don't worry inetpro we get to tease him now a bit. lol
<Wolfeyes> Lovely weather we got today too.
<Wolfeyes> Perfect for seeing clients and I don't need to see clients.
<Kilos> finish the server
<dlPhreak> What sort of weather is that, Wolfeyes ?
<Kilos> hey Wolfeyes when are you going to join us?
<Kilos> work weather
<Wolfeyes> Overcast and cool.
<dlPhreak> We have the nicest drizzle right now.
<Wolfeyes> Join you?What  you mean?
<Wolfeyes> We need the rain badly dlPhreak, haven't had this side yet.
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org and see the get involved link
<Kilos> you can join ubuntu-za on launchpad
<Kilos> we even have a wiki link i can never find
<Kilos> hey dlPhreak have you joined yet?
<dlPhreak> I'm on the mailling list?
<Wolfeyes> lol @ never find.
<Kilos> oh yay
<dlPhreak> I'd like to do more but I hardly get the time to do anything anymore.
<Kilos> no excuse man you have been joining for years
<Kilos> there is no work to do
<Kilos> just to be counted is what counts
<dlPhreak> I can chat but to involve myself in a large project if I don't know I can complete it is not something I'd like to do.
<Kilos> no need
<Kilos> large projects are on backburners atm
<Kilos> everyone is busy
<Kilos> except me
<Kilos> Maaz google buntu-za wiki
<Maaz> Kilos: "Bunt (baseball) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunt_(baseball) :: "Bunt (community) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunt_(community) :: "Bunty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunty :: "ZATeam - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ :: "LoCoCouncil -
<Maaz> Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil :: "edX Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit Installatio…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz google ubuntu-za wiki
<Maaz> Kilos: "ZATeam - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ :: "Kilos - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos :: "Ubuntu-ZA: Welcome to the local Ubuntu community" https://ubuntu-za.org/ :: "Maties Ubuntu" http://ubuntu.sun.ac.za/ :: "Ubuntu Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Party :: "Ubuntu - Wikipedia, the free
<Maaz> encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu :: "Ubuntu (philosophy) - Wikipedia, t…
<Kilos> there it is , top one
<Kilos> you gotta know how to edit that to add yourself so more learning
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i find it easy, i ask inetpro to do it for me
<Kilos> then he puts up an hours arguments before doing it
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom
<Kilos> redelik goed dankie en jy seun
<mazal> Gaan maar aan dankie
 * mazal still without connectivity at home :(
<Kilos> complain
<mazal> Doesn't help
<mazal> Tried already
<Kilos> never stop complaining till its fixed
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> listen
<Kilos> leer nou iets
<mazal> There is no technitian available , is all they tell me
<Kilos> the have a man on twitter
<Kilos> they
<Kilos> you tweet him and he gets to nag them
<Kilos> Maaz google telkom on twitter
<Maaz> Kilos: "Telkom (@TelkomZA) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/telkomza?lang=en :: "Telkom Care (@TelkomCare) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/telkomcare :: "Telkom Indonesia (@TelkomIndonesia) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/telkomindonesia :: "HelloTelkom (@HelloTelkom) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/hellotelkom :: "Telkom South Africa (@TelkomRSA) | Twitter"
<Maaz> https://twitter.com/telkomrsa :: "Telkom Group (@Telkom) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/telkom :: "T…
<mazal> After Telkom retrencements the whole of Cullinan and rayton have only 1 technitian now. And he can't help me. I must wait for cable guys from PTA
<Kilos> never accept what you hear from help desks unless they fix it
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> It took 5 days for that 1 guy to come look , only to tell me the cable is broken will have to wait for PTA guys. No cable guys here
<mazal> It's been another 5 days now waiting for that , still no word
<mazal> It takes them 3 days just to forward the call to someone
<Kilos> then find out how to contact the pta heads and ask
<Kilos> never give up man
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<mazal> I already spoke to the technitian yesterday , from Thursday last week until yesterday he haven't even recieved the call yet
<mazal> Been a long time since I saw something as pathetic as this
<Kilos> who has to call him
<Kilos> nag that person untill he does it just to get you off his back
<Kilos> find solutions not problems
<mazal> I don't know who to talk to anymore
<Kilos> tweet them and that guy takes over the following up
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> there is another way
<Kilos> email the ceo 
<mazal> I've been wanting to put something on HelloPeter , but they don't care about that
<Kilos> getting waves from the top down seems to work well
<mazal> Lemme go put on HP , let's see what they respond
<Kilos> Maaz google telkomza ceo email address
<Maaz> Kilos: "Telkom SA (Ltd) | South African Government" http://www.gov.za/about-government/contact-directory/organisation/672/26 :: "Management Team - Telkom" https://www.telkom.co.za/sites/aboutus/companyinfo/companymanagement/managementteam/ :: "TELKOM SA SOC LTD | Who's Who SA" http://whoswho.co.za/TELKOM-SA-SOC-LTD :: "Telkom (South Africa) - Wikipedia, the free
<Maaz> encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telkom_(South_Africa) :: "Masicorp - our team" …
<anton_may> Ello all
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<anton_may> quick question anybody had success with Yowsup?
<Kilos> youll need to wait to see if anyone has
<Kilos> they are all busy
<anton_may> Yea no probs
<Kilos> what is it supposed to do that it isnt doing
<anton_may> Python app that connects to whatsapp
<anton_may> via cli
<anton_may> Want to integrate with Nagios
<anton_may> http://www.unixmen.com/send-nagios-alert-notification-using-whatsapp/
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i tried whatsapp in pidgin, what a schlep
<Kilos> now use telegram
<anton_may> LoL, yea I saw you can do that, just better to use the web interface\
<thatgraemeguy> telegram is all good and well but I'm not going to even try to convince hundreds of people to switch it just isn't doable
<Kilos> thats the prob
<anton_may> Yea, so far it's only me and the missus on telegram
<thatgraemeguy> I have friend groups, family groups, work colleagues groups, kids' school groups, neighbourhood watch groups....... literally hundreds of people. it just isn't happening
<Kilos> eish
<Squirm> superfly: Hello to an almost neighbour :D
<mazal> oom Kilos
<Kilos> ja mazal 
<mazal> This is response on my HelloPeter complaint:
<mazal> Good Morning
<mazal>  
<mazal> The fault is currently awaiting the dispatch of the next available technician.
<mazal> A escalation has been sent with a copy of your complaint to our assigners for urgent assistance , escalation ref :  REF NO : 8600
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> Basically the same as I told me over the phone , only difference is now I have an escelation ref , for whatever that is worth
<Kilos> all about priorities
<Kilos> the more complaints the more it lifts the priority
<mazal> This is a direct result of bad management retrencing technitians causing lack of technitians to support the network. All so that managers can get higher salaries
<Kilos> yes that was a crazy move on their part
<Kilos> how long now youve had no connection?
<mazal> Corrupt management , makes me sick
<mazal> 10 days
<mazal> Morning thatgraemeguy , anton_may , Squirm , and every one else I missed
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<Squirm> Hey mazal
<Squirm> and thatgraemeguy
<thatgraemeguy> g'day
<Wolfeyes> hey mazal thatgraemeguy
<mazal> Hi Wolfeyes
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> oh so quick in and out
<Kilos> hmm...
<anton_may> AWESOME!!!! Can send whatsapp via cli
<anton_may> I see you can also use telegram
<Kilos> all cli?
<Kilos> eish
<anton_may> yip
<Kilos> i like to see things
<Kilos> pidgin and telegram-desktop lekker for me
<anton_may> now just copy the yowsup to nagios, add it to the commands.cfg, add the contact and et voila
<Kilos> well done
<anton_may> only problem is when whatsapp updates will ned to clone yowsup
<Kilos> i have many workspaces so i got place to run giu things
<Kilos> oh my
<anton_may> but will see how it goes
<mazal> Haven't used whatsapp in a long time. Removed it from my phone
<Kilos> do a write up on how to do it so you can share with new peeps trying
<dlPhreak> Kilos: how do I reply to the newsletter?
<Kilos> carefully and gracefully
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> news letter from where?
<dlPhreak> Mailling list
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> click the reply button
<dlPhreak> I'm not sure on how to reply to a specific message.
<Kilos> is it online or in your mail client
<dlPhreak> It's in gmail.
<Kilos> i use thunderbird client here on pop so have all reply and forward button at hand
<Kilos> i dont like using gmail online
<dlPhreak> I just want to respond to "[ubuntu-za] Advice please - Dell laptop"
<Kilos> must be someone else that knows gmail online better
<Kilos> oh
<dlPhreak> Is there a protocol to follow when responding ?
<Kilos> to jan
<Kilos> no just give him the info
<Kilos> or tell him to come here
<Kilos> the right way is to bottom ost but many peeps top post and others inline
<dlPhreak> Oh well it's fine.
<Kilos> important thing is to give him the info
<dlPhreak> I just wanted to tell him that dell xps shipss with ubuntu. That's what I have.
<dlPhreak> Pretty neat little machine.
<dlPhreak> 13" so very portable.
<Kilos> anton already did
<Kilos> there is a list of dell ubuntu lappys the mail says
<dlPhreak> Yeah I thought someone might have that why I usually don't.
<Kilos> he is langjan that comes here now and again
<anton_may> Yip send him the link for Dell with Ubuntu pre installed
<Kilos> so a friend
<Kilos> ty anton_may 
<anton_may> mp
<anton_may> np
<dlPhreak> I absolutely love mine.
<dlPhreak> Although I don't use ubuntu lol
<dlPhreak> arch all the way!
<Kilos> oh well
<anton_may> been running mint 17 and running fine on my Dell i3. Needed to ump the mem to 8Gig though
<Kilos> xome people like almonds
<anton_may> lol
<Kilos> some even drink whisky
<Kilos> eeeew
<anton_may> whats wrong with Whiskey? Mothers milk
<dlPhreak> Have you every tried Elementary, Kilos ?
<Kilos> important thing is if you use any linux distro you not all bad
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> elementary was cool
<anton_may> Have they sorted their eufi out?
<dlPhreak> Poor man's OSX they say. Load of rubbish.
<dlPhreak> Nothing poor about Elementary.
<anton_may> Nope very nice OS, eye candy delux
<Kilos> gonna take something really great to lure me from kde
<dlPhreak> AwesomeWM, Kilos 
<Kilos> bento  is also nice, and much faster than unity and kde
<Kilos> openbox on ubuntu so same repos
<Kilos> have that running in 14.04 on a 32 bit pc
<Kilos> openbox is light
<dlPhreak> Look at reddit.com/r/unixporn A lot of very nice screenshots.
<iqbal> hi
<Kilos> hi iqbal 
<iqbal> how's it going?
<dlPhreak> hello iqbal 
<iqbal> hi
<iqbal> downloading Libre Office 5.1
<Wolfeyes> today is going to be one of those days
<dlPhreak> Wolfeyes: owhat does that mean?
<Kilos> what did i miss
<Wolfeyes> Wanted to work on the server and just not touching sides with other work.
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch ?
<Maaz> mazal: A bowl of miso soup and noodles
<mazal> uhmm.......o
<mazal> nope
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz whats for lunch
<Maaz> Fish and chips always goes down well Kilos
<Kilos> j
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<Kilos> i wonder who added miso soup
<Kilos> Maaz wat eet ons
<Maaz> Rys vleis en aartapels
<Kilos> nou praat ons
 * chesedo het nie geweet rys het vleis nie :P
<Kilos> huh
<chesedo> rys vleis
<Kilos> watse boerseun is jy
<chesedo> daar staan nie `rys, vleis` (kort koma)
<Kilos> oh should be rys, vleis
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Ag no man , no maak julle my honger ! :P
<mazal> maaz is all your fault
<chesedo> maar ek is n staakse boer seun in elk geval
<Kilos> Maaz wat eet ons
<Maaz> Kilos: wat eet ons is Rys, vleis, aartapel en ander groente ook
<Kilos> ai!
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> Maaz wat eet ons
<Maaz> Rys, vleis, aartapel en ander groente ook
<mazal> Great , except the groente deel
<Kilos> nou ja
<Kilos> veggies are actually more important than the meat
<mazal> never !!!
<mazal> Only veggies I eat is mielies
<Kilos> well we see who lives the longest
<Kilos> spinach bredie
<Kilos> pumpkin
<Kilos> butternut
<anton_may> mmmmm........food!!!
<Kilos> coleslaw
<anton_may> Tyd vir Rocomama's
<superfly> Squirm: hey! where are you now?
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> telkom still battling
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> when it works its faster but keeps disconnecting
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5149762728
<thatgraemeguy> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5149948048
<thatgraemeguy> :D
<Kilos> holy smokes
<Kilos> fibre?
<Kilos> you guys are spoiled
<magespawn> some are maybe
 * anton_may sighs
<Kilos> what
<anton_may> That speed, we only have a 10 meg and then I have to setup simple ques to even less, 4 megs :(
<Kilos> sjoe
<anton_may> well at least it's a 10 meg fibre
<anton_may> so its 4 up and down
<Kilos> thats good man
<Kilos> at times i battle to get 2mb/s download
<Wolfeyes> That's crazy thatgraemeguy, at least you not battling.
<anton_may> yip, at least on fridays i open the line for mysql for the rugby muwahahahaha
<Kilos> lol
<Wolfeyes> lol
<thatgraemeguy> fibre at the office yes
<thatgraemeguy> very depressing to have to download something at home :D
<Kilos> haha
<thatgraemeguy> although I seldom need to download anything significant so it's not a constant hassle at least
<Kilos>  ballie nap time
 * Squirm lewks around
<Squirm> thatgraemeguy, Kilos: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5150059500
<Squirm> Also at the office though
<thatgraemeguy> yeah I don't live in a larney fibre area yet :'(
<Squirm> thatgraemeguy: yeah :/ Trying to get lightspeed FTTH. There' Fibre in the next road
<Squirm> But they need R20k uptake in business to get it in my road
<thatgraemeguy> time to move :D
<MaNI> make friends with someone in the other road, install a high speed wireless link between your premises, sell to rest of your street for profit :p
<Squirm> MaNI: I know
<Squirm> I'm keen :D
<thatgraemeguy> and then use high-speed internet to bitch and moan on social media about the state of crime in SA, without a hint of irony.... :-o
<Squirm> The problem is, lightspeed is the only affordable Fibre
<Squirm> So it's either them, or a 4mbit adsl line :/
<thatgraemeguy> no vdsl?
<thatgraemeguy> I can get vdsl but meh...
<Squirm> It's not affordable :/
<thatgraemeguy> yeah same reason i'm sitting on 2M
<thatgraemeguy> i can't justify spending more in internet access than i already am
<Squirm> I think Fibre is cheaper, because you can drop the R180 voice fee from Telkom
<anton_may> BOOOOMMMM Nagios sending notifications via whatsapp
<Squirm> Haha
<Squirm> Yeah, I saw an article on how to do that
<anton_may> need some tweaks
<thatgraemeguy> next step: get it to process acknowledgements/delay notification/schedule downtime when you reply
<anton_may> oooohhhh might try that
<magespawn> chat later, home time, bye
 * Kilos wavesto the crowd
<Kilos> supper time
<Wolfeyes>  wb Cryterion
<Cryterion> tks
<Wolfeyes> yw
<Kilos> hmm...
<Cryterion> looks quiet here tonight, rain must be getting to everyone
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> nothing here yet but we are hoping
<Cryterion> haven't have much, been drizzle most of the day, nothing heavy
<Cryterion> but that water will just got out to sea soon anyway, beach is about 2km from me
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> send some here
<Cryterion> I'll tell it, hope it listens
<Kilos> lol ty
<Wolfeyes> hey pavlushka
<Wolfeyes> hey Na3iL
<pavlushka> Wolfeyes, Hi
<Na3iL> Hey Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> I see everyone else ran away.
<Kilos> Wolfeyes Na3iL is in tunisia
<Wolfeyes> oh wow
<Kilos> Na3iL Wolfeyes is my son
<Wolfeyes> :-P
<Na3iL> ah nice to meet you Wolfeyes :D
<Wolfeyes> pleasure to meet you too Na3iL.
<Na3iL> :D thanks 
<Wolfeyes> What work you do Na3iL?
<Na3iL> I currently study but I work as a freelancer 
<Wolfeyes> Doing what exactly? and studying for what if I may ask?
<Kilos> Wolfeyes he has done lots of work on the africa wiki page for me
<Wolfeyes> That's pretty generous. 
<Wolfeyes> You building up favours Kilos lol.
<Kilos> ubuntu peeps all help each other
<Kilos> lol most watch me battling then take over so there is less to fix later
<Na3iL> Wolfeyes, I study in IT fields and more especially in networking and security
<Xsm> ha ha ha ha
<Na3iL> I work as a SysAdmin freelancer 
<Xsm> That's awesome Na3iL, would love to take a course or two myself in networking, just to have the papers behind me.
<Na3iL> Yep you can Xsm :D You have the internet 
<Xsm> Just out of curiousity, has anyone ever made a business plan here?
<Kilos> bed time for me
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Xsm> superfly: http://bin.snyman.info/mmmgk36s like this?
<superfly> it's been a long time since I've looked at BIND's config, but that looks right
<Xsm> awesome, I tested it too and got no conflicts
<Xsm> Next step to do, superfly please...
<superfly> well, all the computers in your network should be able to browse the Internet. then you know it's working
<superfly> Xsm: probably squid, for caching and restricted internet access
<Xsm> superfly: which would come first the firewall or squid, they both installed but not configured?
<superfly> first qhere?
<superfly> *where
<Xsm> Server for configuring.
<superfly> oh, configured. probably squid
<Xsm> I am thinking firewall for ssh
<Xsm> oh
<superfly> then you need to set up your routing
<Xsm> let me have a look and see if the internal computers can connect, then I'll move onto squid.
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-09
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro Cryterion anton_may theblazehen and all other lurkers
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> morning chesedo 
<anton_may> wazzup
<Kilos> another day
<anton_may> but the same ol crap
<Kilos> no sun yet
<Kilos> yip
<anton_may> At least had a R10 McDonalds special, yes not the best, but something to get me going 
<Kilos> lekker
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<Kilos> i used to enjoy mcdonalds when they were 2 for R10
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<anton_may> Yip, well it's an OJ & McEgg, Sasuage
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> easier than making your own
 * Kilos thinking
<Kilos> whats an OJ
<anton_may> Orange Juice
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> all these abreviations drive me crazy, ubuntu is full of them
<Kilos> when i watch the devs at work i get totally lost
<chesedo> oh hi again Kilos
<anton_may> LoL 
<anton_may> whatsapp - bunch of retards
<Kilos> lol
<anton_may> blocked my testing number for yowsup because it's against there T&C's
<anton_may> Got Telegram working - smucks and it's much better interface
<Kilos> i love telegram
<anton_may> yip, the telegram-cli is so kewl, very easy to use and a very good help menu
<Kilos> and its the last thing to lose connection when signal is bad and faster than anything else
<anton_may> It's instant
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> even to open the desktop version it connects in seconds
<anton_may> I've created a group and added myself to the group, now busy testing nagios notifications to the group
<Kilos> takes longer in pidgin , but with pidgin you can use secret chats that the desktop app cant do
<anton_may> the telegram-cli you can too
<Kilos> droid things do secret fine
<Kilos> wish they would on the audio side so i can dump skype
<anton_may> Probably over time, alot of security headers on those packets
<Kilos> ah
<anton_may> Kewl you can deamonize the program
<Kilos> nice to see you being active here anton_may took a while
<anton_may> well try to
<Kilos> hi Cryterion iqbal 
<Cryterion> mornings
<Kilos> Cryterion the name i was looking for is wormwood
<Cryterion> ?
<Kilos> to do with planet x
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you left my channel
<Cryterion> ah, ok
<Cryterion> hmmm
<Cryterion> I'll join again just now, something must have gone wrong with autojoin
<Kilos> np
<dlPhreak> Morning
<iqbal> hi all
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<chesedo> hi iqbal dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> Kilos chesedo iqbal howzit
<Kilos> lekker and there
<dlPhreak> Pretty swell thanks Kilos 
<pavlushka> Kilos, o/
<pavlushka> everyone o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<dlPhreak> hi pavlushka 
 * anton_may note to self, if laptop says battery is flat plug in power and save the work
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> my battery is totallt messed so only works off power
<Kilos> gives me 2 mins to shutdown on power cuts though
<anton_may> i usually run my laptop battery almost dead in the mornings and then plug it in, but was so busy. I saw the notification and thought, just 5 more min then plug in.....not to be
<Kilos> lol
<dlPhreak> get conky to show battery percentage.
<dlPhreak> really works for me.
<anton_may> ja will add to my other million conky notifications
<dlPhreak> Haha I'm trying to make the most useless and OP conkyrc.
<pavlushka> dlPhreak, Hi
<dlPhreak> pavlushka how are you?
<pavlushka> dlPhreak, I m fine, you?
<dlPhreak> I'm good thank pavlushka 
<dlPhreak> You a new egg or old reg?
<chesedo> great thanks dlPhreak
 * chesedo also waves to pavlushka
 * pavlushka waving to chesedo 
<pavlushka> chesedo, lol.
 * chesedo clearly missed something
<pavlushka> chesedo, I found it amusing, the silent waving thing.
<chesedo> lol
<pavlushka> chesedo, I guess i didn't miss anything this time.
<pavlushka> chesedo, kidding
 * chesedo read through it and almost waved at the screen...
<chesedo> well, kind of almost...
<pavlushka> chesedo, which part? i missed?
<chesedo> pavlushka: while trying to figure out 'silent waving thing'
<pavlushka> chesedo, dlPhreak, Kilos , bye
<chesedo> i have now had 5+ missed calls from a number, but trying to dial back results in `the number is incorrect`... how does one figure that?
<Xsm> Morning everyone.
<chesedo> hi Xsm
<chesedo> tackling the server today?
<Xsm> I managed to finish the forwarding dns server chesedo, last night.
<chesedo> wow, congrats
<Xsm> I can ssh to the server, but not get online from an internal computer. Just busy looking for the webiste that I installed the shh with, need to find the known_hosts file and the keygen. Can't get in with ssh without a password.
<Kilos> hi Xsm 
<Xsm> Hey Dad.
<Xsm> ty chesedo but still a way to go yet.
<Kilos> massive job hey
<Kilos> next one will be easier though
<Xsm> Yes it will. I am sure of that. But that is why I want to make one for home, to refresh all I have done too.
<chesedo> Xsm: so the server can get online?
<Xsm> I am on it now, Xsm = server.
<Xsm> Wolfeyes = inetrnal computer.
<chesedo> oh ok, sounds like just iptables are left then...
<Xsm> and squid
<Xsm> and this connection error
<chesedo> hmm
<Xsm> chesedo: have you done two network cards before?
<Xsm> Let me rephrase that.
<chesedo> home server, yes
<Xsm> Okay let me explain what I have done here then, I have one network card, p3p1 = 192.168.1.1 and p5p1 =10.0.0.1.
<Xsm> Or this is how I am understanding it, the p5p1 links via the isc-dns-server which links to a forwarding dns server, which links p3p1 to the router.
<Xsm> the p5p1 = 10.0.0.1, does this have gateways in the /etc/network/interfaces and should the subnetmask be different from the p3p1? I have seen this is different.
<chesedo> p5p1 is the internal one?
<Xsm> yes
<Xsm> in the interfaces the subnet is the same, but when I ifconfig the subnet is = p3p1 = 255.255.255.0 and the p5p1 = 255.0.0.0
<chesedo> ok, so the internal links (or will link) to the external. One/both of them will use your forwarding dns server (which seems to be  isc-dns-server in your case)
<chesedo> the internal's gateway will be itself... what is it currently?
<chesedo> but you should not need to set it anyway...
<chesedo> subnet or netmask?
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmnkdcb
<Xsm> Which posses another question I have, what should the gateway be in the internal computer? Trying to ssh to the p5p1?
<chesedo> the subsets can be same since the ip ranges differ as far a i knw
<Xsm> let me get that internals computers details.
<chesedo> for the internals the gateway is the server
<Xsm> which card though?
<Xsm> there is two or shouldn't it matter, prefferably the internal card for security.
<chesedo> since p5p1 is internal 10.0.0.1
 * chesedo thinks the internal's interfaces will also need network and broadcast set, but will see (mine has for a dchp setup)
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmccsmy
<Xsm> internal computer
<chesedo> seems ok (will set the dns now now)
<chesedo> can it ping the server
<Xsm> yes
<Xsm> but no internet.
<chesedo> thats where the iptables will come in...
<chesedo> didn't you have a dchp-server also setup on the server?
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmndnug        <------ server
<Xsm> yes
<chesedo> won't you rather use it to give the clients static addresses? which one do you have btw?
<chesedo> or maybe play with that later... to get the internal to reach the internet you will have to setup masquerading
 * chesedo saw you mention someone masquerading the other day...
<chesedo> *someone's
<chesedo> Xsm: broke something?
<Xsm> lol
<Xsm> Telkom card disconnecting, something I had to learn int he process that it isn't always the network cards or firewall breaking the internet connection.
<chesedo> ouch, that can be a pain
<Xsm> Yeah tell me about it but now I know if I been connected for a while, and it just goes off, it's the telkom sim card.
<anton_may> Don't know if I should laugh or cry --> https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2016/03/07/announcing-sql-server-on-linux/
<dlPhreak> anton_may: I thought the exact same thing when I saw this yesterday.
<MaNI> cry, at the thought of possibly having to support it
<MaNI> why oh why can't everyone just use postgresql
<anton_may> i wonder if any linux os can support all the updates that will be coming through every min?
<anton_may> sweet nagios reporting through telegram and working way better than whatsapp
<superfly> Good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hello my fly
<Kilosbento> hmm...
<Kilosbento> boom boom connection gone
<anton_may> bonjourno kilosbento, come se va?
<Kilosbento> no spika that language senor
<anton_may> ak ok spiacente
<Kilos> dis ekke man
<Kilos> op bento OS
<anton_may> lol ek weet
<anton_may> spiacente = sorry
<Kilos> snaaks my ander dongle ding willie knek nie
<anton_may> dan gooi hom in die swembad
<Kilos-> woooo
<Kilos-> this telkom tower is so afraid of lightning that even if a boom is heard far away connection goes
<Kilos-> weather liar just said expect heavy rain all day
<anton_may> Google weather says PTA thunder storms
<Kilos-> lets hope more storms and less thunder
<qwebirc93708> good day everyone
<Kilos-> hi qwebirc93708 
<Kilos-> welcome to ubuntu-za
<qwebirc93708> thank you very much
<anton_may> wazzup <qwebirc93708
<qwebirc93708> i have a question for you , i have a Vodafone Webbook and i want to reload the OS on it as its a bit faulty. Do you know how i can do this
<Kilos-> just be patient, someone will have the answer for you
<qwebirc93708> thank you 
<qwebirc93708> it has Ubuntu linux 2.6.35-13-charlotte (armv7) on ti
<qwebirc93708> it
<Kilos-> we can of course ask our bot to google it
<Kilos-> but tell us first what the problem is
<Kilos-> as in what is a bit faulty
<Kilos-> maybe we can give you a command to sort it out
<qwebirc93708> i can install software as there are two "charlotte" file corupt or missing
<qwebirc93708> i can udate cause it keep giving that errror to repair these two files
<Kilos> does it have synaptic on it
<qwebirc93708> yes
<Kilos> you cant use the terminal right?
<Kilos> oh good
<qwebirc93708> yes
<Kilos> in synaptic
<Kilos> you tick on the second button from left
<Kilos> and it gives an option to repair broken packages
<Kilos> let me open synaptic here so i can see for sure
<qwebirc93708> yes it does , tried in term and it does nothing
<qwebirc93708> the files are as follows
<qwebirc93708> charlote-config
<qwebirc93708> charlotte-config-za
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> lets try 
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck
<Kilos> then reboot
<Kilos> it will run a filesystem check
<qwebirc93708> when i run " apt-get install - f" it gives an error and does not repair
<Kilos-> try
<Kilos-> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<qwebirc93708> its rebooting
<Kilos-> were you installing something when this started
<Kilos-> anton_may speak up
<Kilos-> ek dom man
<qwebirc93708> nope, this was a computer for the kids, now they have laptops and i want to use when i go meetings
<qwebirc93708> so what they did with i dont know
<Kilos-> aha then we find a way to fix it
<Kilos-> then you tied to us for life hey
<qwebirc93708> yip
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> cool
<Kilos-> is it still fixing things
<qwebirc93708> it just rebooted normally
<Kilos-> what is that charlotte thing do
<Kilos-> for i mean
<qwebirc93708> i dont know
<Kilos-> let me go to desktop. i lost connection there for a bit
<Kilos> do you see the package in synaptic
<qwebirc93708> yes i do
<Kilos> what does it say at the bottom, what does it do
<qwebirc93708> but it wont repair or reinstall 
<Kilos> and no remove option
<Kilos> or remove completely
<qwebirc93708> i tried that also
<Kilos> oh my
<qwebirc93708> it says 2 pakakges to be upgraded
<Kilos> ok tick reload at the top
<qwebirc93708> did that
<Kilos> then then mark all upgrades
<Kilos> then apply
<qwebirc93708> mark all upgrades , it running now lets what happens
<qwebirc93708> sorry for taking up your time with all this sillyness
<Kilos-> no man, thats why we have this channel
<Kilos-> you are welcome here anytime and all the time
<Kilos-> most of us are here everyday
<qwebirc93708> it seems like this is going to take some time (1196 to download)
<qwebirc93708> cool
<Kilos-> wow wy behind
<Kilos-> way
<qwebirc93708> yip
<qwebirc93708> i think it has been in a box for alomost 2 years now
<Kilos-> wow
<Kilos-> haha
<qwebirc93708> dicided to take it out and see what i can use it for
<Kilos-> good now you found us
<Kilos-> when its working you can install xchat and set it up to connect here
<Kilos-> then you have a proper irc client working
<Kilos-> just type this in the terminal qwebirc93708 
<Kilos-> lsb_release -a
<Kilos-> lets see what ubuntu release is on there
<qwebirc93708> will do the xchat
<Kilos-> upgrading done?
<Kilos-> that was fast
<qwebirc93708> 10.04 lucid
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> thats old
<qwebirc93708> ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<qwebirc93708> yes
<Kilos-> im on 14.04
<Kilos-> and 16.04 will be out soon
 * chesedo thinks EOL
<qwebirc93708> ok , for arm processros ?
<Kilos-> strange it still finds upgrades
<Kilos-> lts releases are only supported for 5 years
<qwebirc93708> oh crap
<Kilos-> you just upgrade then
<qwebirc93708> then how do i load a new version on ?
<qwebirc93708> ok
<qwebirc93708> its still downloading
<Kilos-> ok lets see if this fixes it first
<Kilos-> then we worry about upgrading
<qwebirc93708> ok
<Kilos-> chesedo you okes will have to take over then, i remember something that was different with  arms processors
<qwebirc93708> do you know what thos two "charlotte" file are for
<Kilos-> but if we can upgrade lts to lts it should know where to go
<Kilos-> let me google
<chesedo> Kilos-: have no experience with arms, but think it might be upgrading now already...
<Kilos-> hopefully not 10.10
<qwebirc93708> 7 min left
<Kilos-> normally you must do release upgrades to go later release
<chesedo> that is also EOL, so guess it is going to 12.04
<Kilos-> anyway if it works thats good then we can work it out
<Kilos-> hopefully yes
<Kilos-> then there is still time till eol of 12.04
<Kilos-> i have 12.04 running on desktop too
<Kilos-> was a good release
<Kilos-> only the nm was stupid
<qwebirc93708> i dont really like the unity desktop, Gnome is good for me
<qwebirc93708> on my other laptop I'm runnung linux lite
<qwebirc93708> with Xfce4
<qwebirc93708> but its all debian based, so i'm happy
<qwebirc93708> not a fan of rpm's
<Kilos-> yeah i run kde in 14.04
<Kilos-> didnt enjoy the xfce
<qwebirc93708> not many do
<qwebirc93708> i liked KDE on on knoppix
<Kilos-> but its lighter than kde and unity
<qwebirc93708> yes it is , that iwhy i run xfce
<Kilos-> you an old hand then
<qwebirc93708> yip , started on caldera linux
<Kilos-> there is a lighter private ubuntu called bento , it use openbox
<Kilos-> nice and fast
<qwebirc93708> thnx , will check it out :)
<qwebirc93708> ok finished dowloading , starting the install. 
<qwebirc93708> lets see
<Kilos-> im sure it will work now
<Kilos-> synaptic is quite efficient
<Kilos-> save this link somewhere
<Kilos-> http://linuxvillage.org/en/blog/2013/11/15/bento-ubuntu-remix-rc/
<anton_may> sorry need my help?
<qwebirc93708> error : could not perform immediate configuration on ' python2.7-minimal' . please see man5 apt.conf under ::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<Kilos-> yes anton_may ^^
<Kilos-> does it go on qwebirc93708 or stick there
<anton_may> wazzup
<qwebirc93708> all help would be welcome , Kilos is a real wonderfull person for helping me
<Kilos-> anton_may old 10.04 webbook thats been in the cupboard for 2 years
<Kilos-> now giving errors
<anton_may> ok
<Kilos-> some sick conf file or something
<Kilos-> qwebirc93708 was that error in the beginning of the installing
<Kilos-> or were some packages already installed
<Kilos-> chesedo dont just sit there
<Kilos-> help me man
<qwebirc93708> yes there was an error
<chesedo> sorry Kilos- am busy, will give input if i spot something wrong
<qwebirc93708> lol
<Kilos-> someone will work it out
 * chesedo knows very little of broken installs
<Kilos-> ok qwebirc93708 close synaptic
<Kilos-> lets try command line repairs
<chesedo> way not install fresh?
<Kilos-> where you get iso for arm
<qwebirc93708> if someone can tell me how to install fes on this hardware i would do it in flash
<qwebirc93708> it comes preinstalled from vodacom 
<Kilos-> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2011/10/18/vodafone-webbook-with-ubuntu-software-launched-in-south-africa/
<qwebirc93708> and i cant find a way to get in the bios
<anton_may> The only thing I canis this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977379 - Don't know what to tell you
<Kilos-> im looking for a how to
<Kilos-> that link just tells the story about its release here
<Kilos-> grrr
<Kilos-> superfly you have some time?
<Kilos-> error : could not perform immediate configuration on ' python2.7-minimal' . please see man5 apt.conf under ::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<qwebirc93708> there is not much on the we for this webbook
<Kilos-> i thinks its the arm side
<qwebirc93708> yip , got again after tried to do the upgrades
<Kilos-> does if have a dvd
<qwebirc93708> nope
<Kilos-> usb ports?
<qwebirc93708> 2
<anton_may> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/990740
<Kilos-> ok so we need to get into bios to tell it to boot from usb
<qwebirc93708> thats the question of the day
<Kilos-> qwebirc93708 
<qwebirc93708> yes 
<Kilos-> that last link has some info
<Kilos-> close synaptic
<Kilos-> try terminal
<Kilos-> error : could not perform immediate configuration on ' python2.7-minimal' . please see man5 apt.conf under ::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<Kilos-> nono
<Kilos-> sudo apt-get install -o APT::Immediate-Configure=false -f apt python-minimal
<qwebirc93708> give me 5 and i will give feedback
<Kilos-> ok
<qwebirc93708> ok , did that
<anton_may> aaannnnnddddd?
<qwebirc93708> busy with the dist-upgrade
<anton_may> kewl
<qwebirc93708> it asked me do i want to contineu ? Yes
<qwebirc93708> and
<Kilos-> yay
<qwebirc93708>  error : could not perform immediate configuration on ' python2.7-minimal' . please see man5 apt.conf under ::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<Kilos-> \well spotted anton_may ty
<anton_may> nope
<Kilos-> oh no
<Kilos-> sudo apt-get -f install -o APT::Immediate-Configure=false
<anton_may> sudo apt-get install -o APT::Immediate-Configure=false -f apt python-minimal
<anton_may> Then running do-release-upgrad
<Kilos-> ah tumbles was imvolved
<qwebirc93708> ok , having a go at that now
<Kilos-> wow lots of work there
<Kilos-> with luck before we reach the bottom of the page well have it
<anton_may> lol uh hu
<Kilos-> stephano normally gets things right
<qwebirc93708> still getting error on the " charlotte-config  /   charlotte-config-za " files
<Kilos-> apt-get install -o APT::Immediate-Configure=false -f dpkg apt python-minimal
<Kilos-> hehe
<qwebirc93708> cant find them anywhere
<anton_may> trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<qwebirc93708> just trying to get to work again
<qwebirc93708> upgrade is a secondry option
<qwebirc93708> Kilos , the last command did not work either .
<Kilos-> keep working your way down the page i see stuff about upgrading  update manager
<Kilos-> i read too slow
<anton_may> Here is a bug report on the webbook --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/986296
<Kilos-> oh wait. what hard drive does it have
<anton_may> should probably be a ssd
<Kilos-> maybe plug it into another laptop and install 14.04 there 
<qwebirc93708> is there a way i can do the upgrades before the "uninstall"
<Kilos-> do you have aptitude
<qwebirc93708> for It , yes
<Kilos-> i think 10.10 sill had it
<Kilos-> sudo aptitude reinstall python2.7 i think
<Kilos-> that should give some feedback on how to fix he error
<Kilos-> or workarounds
<qwebirc93708> Kilos, youve been such great help. thnx
<Kilos-> if its an ssd you can put it in your laptop and do everything there then replace
<Kilos-> i enjoy these kind of probs
<qwebirc93708> i think this ubuntu is just going to end up in the dustbin
<Kilos-> 101.10 ye
<Kilos-> butif you can tell bios to boot from usb then you need to install in another laptop
<Kilos-> whew
<Kilos-> if you cant
<dlPhreak> Kilos-: do you have telegram?
<qwebirc93708> will run linux lite on the lonovo, this vodafone ubuntu is not working
<anton_may> Your problem is Vodafone
<Kilos-> yes
<Kilos-> voda anything is probs
<anton_may> ok i'm out of here see all tomorrow, time to tackle the rain and traffic on the n1
<qwebirc93708> true  , lol
<Kilos-> cheers anton_may 
<qwebirc93708> good luck and thnx for all
<anton_may> np
<Kilos-> qwebirc93708 try the drive in your laptop
<Kilos-> then you can install annything on it
<qwebirc93708> it does not have a drive in that voda thingy
<Kilos-> oh my
<qwebirc93708> its built into the motherboard
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> that sucks
<Kilos-> but would be interesting to ty work out
<Kilos-> there must be a way
<qwebirc93708> basicly a tablet with a keyboard on
<qwebirc93708> there must be a way
<Kilos-> i wonder what they used to install ubuntu
<Kilos-> its a shame to trash stuff that can still work
<qwebirc93708> keep moaning it cant un-install that charlotte crap so it wont contineu
<qwebirc93708> it is a shame , i agree
<Kilos-> do you see packages names for charlotte
<Kilos-> then do sudo aptitude purge charlotte whatever
<qwebirc93708> charlotte-config  /   charlotte-config-za  this is all it says
<qwebirc93708> running synaptic again to see if i can find charlotte-config  /   charlotte-config-za 
<Kilos-> oh that will be in home somewhere
<Kilos-> all the configs are there
<Kilos-> hidden files
<qwebirc93708> charlotte-config  /   charlotte-config-za  is a configuration papckage built into the linux image for these devices
<Kilos-> oh my
<qwebirc93708> uboot-imx51-charlotte
<Kilos-> ok in synaptic
<qwebirc93708> linux-image-2.6.35-13-charlotte
<qwebirc93708> yes in synaptic
<qwebirc93708> linux-image-charlotte
<Kilos-> tick settings and repositories
<qwebirc93708> and charlotte-config  /   charlotte-config-za 
<Kilos-> the whloe linux image is charlot
<qwebirc93708> yip
<Kilos-> then see in updates 
<Kilos-> bottom one should be lts updates
<qwebirc93708> http://charlotte.archive.canonical.com/
<Kilos-> that whole arm release is called charlotte
<inetpro> uh oh!
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> inetpro fix it
<Kilos-> qwebirc93708 here is mr fixit but he normally gets here at 8.30pm
<inetpro> I'm fixed man, what' wrong with you oom?
<Kilos-> lol
<qwebirc93708> lol
<Kilos-> shame man qwebirc93708 struggling with a vodafone webbook
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos-> 10.10 on it
<qwebirc93708> oom says , ubuntu Charlotte distro on vodafone webbook is broken 
<Kilos-> and charlotte is sick the cow
<Kilos-> qwebirc93708 you will lear
<Kilos-> im the front door here
<Kilos-> then guys pop in as you struggle
<Kilos-> and at the back door is inetpro with a large hammer
<qwebirc93708> nice place you have here, you made me feel welcome
<qwebirc93708> lol
<Kilos-> when everyone else has had a go inetpro or superfly come fix it
 * inetpro reads the backlogs
<Kilos-> sjoe long read
<qwebirc93708> well then , inetpro guru , i'm just a noob
<Kilos-> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos-> qwebirc93708 order coffee by typing maaz coffee please
<qwebirc93708> you guys remind me of the irc day in the late 80' and early 90's
<Kilos-> haha qwebirc93708 you cant say that, he is gonna read when you started
<qwebirc93708> i wish i could change my handle to my old name there
<Kilos-> you can
<Kilos-> type in /nick newname
<Kilos-> hi Happy_h 
<Happy_h> hi
<Kilos-> when you got xchat going register that nick
<Happy_h> will do 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos-!
<Kilos-> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos-
<Kilos-> i wonder if one could do a reote install on that webbook
<Kilos-> remote
<Happy_h> is there a way i can replace the missing files or reinstall them , just those two charlotte things
<Kilos-> lets hear what pro and fly say
<Kilos-> if you know the correct name thern aptitude reinstall should work
<Happy_h> giving it go now
<Happy_h> how can i tell ubuntu to install something and ignore all other installs ot uninstalls
<Kilos-> Happy_h use aptitude reinstall
<Happy_h> i did
<Kilos-> if you can name those 2 packages correctly then aptitude could work
<Kilos-> oh
<Kilos-> oh my i did that twice
<Happy_h> it first wants to unstall the old ones and the it crashes and burns
<Kilos-> what does aptitude say
<Kilos-> eish
<Happy_h> seems that when the unity 2-D was removed it broke the charlotte packages
<Kilos-> ah
<Kilos-> ubuntu mate could work thats still gnome2
<Kilos-> but how to install
<Happy_h> and then it says to me , "this mightmean you need to manually fix this package"
<Happy_h> LOL
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> let the pro think aboutit
<Happy_h> ok
<Kilos-> se if you can find anything about doing a reote install
<Kilos-> maybe you can ssh to it or something
<Happy_h> the thing is , i have root on this webbook , ssh aint going to change much
<Kilos-> i wonder how they installed it originally
<Happy_h> me too
<Kilos-> that will be the way to get in
<Happy_h> if i can figure that out i will install Kali - Arm iso
<Kilos-> oh wait
<Kilos-> the is a fix broken apt-get command
<Kilos-> whew typos
<Kilos-> there is
<Kilos-> you done this Happy_h 
<Kilos->  sudo apt-get -f install
<Happy_h> yes
<Happy_h> -f is for "force" even as root it does not work
<Kilos-> look at this link
<Kilos-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141370/how-to-fix-a-broken-package-when-apt-get-install-f-does-not-work
<Kilos-> i just worry we mess up worse
<Kilos-> Maaz it does not work
<Maaz> Kilos-: I already know stuff about it
<Happy_h> lol , i dont think so peddewan , its a dustbin case anyway
<Kilos-> pro sometimes comes up with simple fixes to what others battle for days with
<Kilos-> eish i was added to the padawan tuff
<Kilos-> now im scared to even go look there
<Kilos-> Happy_h does this mean all those webbook got thrown away?
<Happy_h> yip
<Kilos-> or only those that didnt keep up to date before eol
<Kilos-> wow what a waste
<Happy_h> it nwas the 1laptop for every child attempt that vodacom did with partnership with ubuntu
<Happy_h> but then bussiness came along and said no
<Kilos-> if the guys have no suggestions then we find if its possible to get into bios and tell it to boot from usb
<Happy_h> they will rather sell them and try and make a couple of bucks
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> anything voda is evil
<Kilos-> where are you Happy_h 
<Happy_h> so vodacom imported alot and when they sold them of they disowned it
<Kilos-> im in ptown
<Happy_h> gauteng
<Kilos-> yay
<Kilos-> we getting more
<Kilos-> the cape is way ahead of us but we are catching up slowly
<Happy_h> trust me this thing have been testing my LPI-2 and RHCE brain stukkend
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> well done on the qualifications
<Happy_h> oh yes, even the big company i work for is behind
<Happy_h> thanx
<Happy_h> i like this webbook , it has a 5 hour battery life , even after bieng about 5 years old
<inetpro> Happy_h, Kilos-: sorry guys, work taking all my focus away from here.. will have to chat later
<Kilos-> ty inetpro 
<Kilos-> wow Happy_h well then fixing it is the only way
<inetpro> Kilos-: how's the weather btw?
<Kilos-> overcast but not raining inetpro 
<Kilos-> odd drizzle now and again
<inetpro> how have you had?
<Kilos-> i go see
<inetpro> you think there's more coming?
<Happy_h> thanx Kilos and inetpro
<Kilos-> ydes
<Kilos-> hopefully
<inetpro> how much*
<Kilos-> 5 early am and 2 with this afternoons storm
<inetpro> Kilos-: hmm... 
<inetpro> so little
<Kilos-> ya
 * inetpro thought it came down much more here
<inetpro> wish I had a rain meter here at the office as well
<Kilos-> im msure town rains much more than here
<Kilos-> hey Happy_h gauteng is a big place man
<Kilos-> im slow
<Kilos-> almost falling asleep here
<inetpro> one day when I'm grown up I'll install my own smart weather station so I can look at it when ever I want
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> it wont affect how much water falls
<Happy_h> arduino's have cool project for that
<inetpro> just need to connect with https://www.wunderground.com/
<Kilos> weather report at lunch time said continuous heavy rain all day
<Kilos> 7mm isnt very heavy
<Kilos> but the weeds are happy
<Happy_h> gauten is a small place Kilos
<Kilos> nono i walk everywhere
<Happy_h> New York is ig
<Happy_h> big
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ja  i spose you right
<Kilos> Happy_h how big is the drive in that thing'
<Kilos> maybe we can shrink it and install another OS alongside
<Happy_h> let me check drive size
<Kilos> also did you try this 
<Kilos> cd to /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kilos> sudo dpkg -i python2.7-minimal* python-minimal*
<Kilos> oh your apt-get is working
<Happy_h> 4 gig
<Kilos> aw too small
<Kilos> unless you install tinycorelinux
<Kilos> thats under 100 meg
<Kilos> do you have a flash you can put an iso on, maybe thats how they installed originally
<Kilos> so then it will boot from usb
<Kilos> that stupid thing has me hooked on finding a solution now
<Happy_h> lol, welcome to my maze of insanity Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Happy_h> ive been at it for a while now
<Kilos> thats how my pc carrear started, working with discards
<Kilos> many throw away things work well once you ad ten years to your life with all the struggling
<Happy_h> mine to , back in 1988
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> mine only started a year before ubuntu 8.04
<Kilos> so 2008
<Happy_h> oh
<Kilos> im a mechanic and farmer person
<Happy_h> that really shows my age .  ........LOL
<Kilos> how old are you , im sure im older
<Happy_h> 24 in reverse
<Kilos> you a baby still
<Kilos> im65 in june
<Happy_h> cool
<Happy_h> never to old to learn , converted my dad @ 67 to linux
<Kilos> wow
<Happy_h> had to stop his evel micro&^$ ways
<Kilos> we have another guy that visits here that is 8 years older than i am
<Kilos> lol
<Happy_h> hehehe
<Kilos> thats why im on linux, windows drove me mad
<Kilos> in one years
<Happy_h> me too
<Happy_h> linux is easy to use , just this is driving me up the wall
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you didnt answer man
<Kilos> have you got a stick and an iso to try if it boots from usb
<Happy_h> yes i did
<Kilos> oh
<Happy_h> cant get to boot
<Kilos> does the stick boot in your lappy
<Happy_h> oh yes
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so its finding bios thats next
<Happy_h> yip
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ok what make of laptop is it
<Kilos> before voda stuff stuck all over
<Happy_h> vodafone webbook on9
<Happy_h> its a webbook
<Happy_h> like the eeepc kinda thingy
<Kilos> i found others with netbook probs similar
<Kilos> there must be a manufacturer , voda just came and messed it up
<Kilos> they wont spend money on hardware manufacture
<Happy_h> yip
<Happy_h> let me check
<Kilos> but what is strange is where did it go download all those packages from if 10.10 has ended support
<Kilos> that means the repo is shutdown
<Happy_h> i found it i found it i found it i found it 
<Kilos> yay
<Happy_h> got it o boot from usb
<Kilos> w000000t
<Happy_h> now i need to get an ARMv7 iso
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hehe
<Happy_h> if you remove the battery , there is a little dip switch to put it into a "maintenace" mode
<Kilos> oh yes i read something about a switch there
<Happy_h> then it starts up and looks for a bootable device
<Kilos> but they didnt say what it does
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> i suppose if you can do redhat you can do kali
<Happy_h> yes going to try now
<Happy_h> kali will e my choice
 * Kilos hears inetpro breathe a sigh of relief
<Happy_h> lol
<Kilos> i think i found the cure for 10.10 as well
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> http://tkurek.blogspot.co.za/2013/04/could-not-perform-immediate.html
<Kilos> dependancies missing
<Kilos> nope not good for everyone either
<Kilos> kali is good then i can close many links in my poor overloaded browser
<Xsm> pouring with beautiful rain here.
<Xsm> "hard"
<Happy_h> now ive got one thi to figure out 
<Kilos> what Happy_h 
<Kilos> still min here Xsm 
<Happy_h> how to make the usb bootable
<Kilos> unetbootin Happy_h 
<Kilos> in ubuntu rpos i think
<Happy_h> for ARM 
<Kilos> unetbootin makes lekker install sticks
<Happy_h> that is with normal iso's
<Kilos> the iso is for arm isnt it
<Kilos> oh my does that also change
<Happy_h> yip
<Kilos> http://docs.kali.org/downloading/kali-linux-live-usb-
<Happy_h> xzcat kali-$version-rpi2.img.xz | dd of=/dev/sdb bs=512k
<Happy_h> for armv7
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you must hang out here all the time then i can rest
<Kilos> dont forget xchat
<Happy_h> lol
<Happy_h> no i wont
<Happy_h> i have forgotten how much fun irc can be
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> we are the friendliest ubuntu channel
<Happy_h> oh yes
<Happy_h> that is true
<Happy_h> i got go start with dinner, will chat again soon
<Kilos> enjoy
<Happy_h> thanx for the help today
<Kilos> you welcome
<Happy_h> cheers
<Kilos> cheers for now , see you soon
<Xsm> hey Cryterion Na3iL
<Cryterion> hi
<Na3iL> Hello o/
<Kilos> xsm
<Kilos> look in your router
<Kilos> there is some place i saw that times out
<Kilos> lots of numbers
<Kilos> but its seconds
<Kilos> add lots more
<Kilos> hi fusionsparc Sxuza iqbal 
<Sxuza> hey Kilos :)
<Sxuza> what u guys upto ?
<Kilos> resting now, had a good run trying to get a vodsfone webbook to work
<Kilos> vodafone
<Kilos> no harddrive all onboard
<Xsm> okay I will look into that
<Kilos> inetpro you can breathe easy
<Xsm> ty
<Kilos> i  think i added three ooo at the end
<Kilos> hope it helps boy
<Xsm> trying to make the ssh work, or understand it before I try to make it work lol
<Kilos> but at least you are connecting again so you getting there
<fusionsparc> Hey Kilos 
<fusionsparc> Been well?
<Kilos> dont forget the password Xsm 
<Kilos> yes ty fusionsparc and you?
<Xsm> I am busy trying to understand that 
<fusionsparc> been good.
<Sxuza> what do u guys think of the future of internet radio stations ?
<fusionsparc> Been there for ages, quite competitive as anyone can start a stream these day...imo..
<Xsm> Not sure what they are exactly?
<Kilos> data hogs
<Kilos> only for cable peeps
<Kilos> oh my gone again
<Kilos> wb Xsm 
<Xsm> ty
<Kilos> do you have another sim from another isp you can test with
<Kilos> then you will see if its the sim
<Kilos> or just fone them and ask but whyyyyy
<Kilos> 183
<Kilos> shame another guy in bangladesh has similar prob and after many part joins freenode or irc kicked him for 240 minutes
<Kilos> Xsm is ssh difficult
<Kilos> when i had a server here it was simple but they were direct cable connected
<Kilos> do you want to ssh from a windows machine
<Xsm> both windows and linux
<Xsm> But just setting up what to do through cli with the passwords etc
<Kilos> is the path through the router the prob
<Kilos> ip i static hey
<Kilos> must be or how will you know what ip to ssh to
<Kilos> Maaz seen mopkop
<Maaz> Kilos: mopkop was last seen 8 months, 20 days, 37 minutes and 48 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-06-23 10:53:49 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-23 11:23:11 PDT
<Kilos> ai!
<Xsm> I ping the server but can't login into it because of password
<Kilos> you must know the servers password
<Xsm> it doesn't work on that password
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what password does it want them
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> dont you see a popup with an allow option
<Kilos> on the server that is
<Xsm> no
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> good luck boy
<Kilos> i must sleep
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Xsm> eish - missed him
<Cryterion> night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-10
<Kilos> morning za peeps
<anton_may> Hello
<Kilos> early bird hey anton_may 
<anton_may> yip usually in at the office around 6'ish
<Kilos> wow
<anton_may> took me 3 hours to get home last night
<Kilos> traffic?
<anton_may> yip and the rain didn't help either
<Kilos> what time is hometime
<anton_may> 4
<Kilos> ouch long days
<anton_may> well probably would in later if i lived closer, but hey, these days work is work
<Kilos> yip
<anton_may> McD's food might not be the healthiest, but their coffe is top notch
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wake up superfly or youll miss your stop
<Kilos> for once the weather liar got it right, 47mm so far since last night
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<anton_may> yip still raining here by me as well
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> oh ye with wonderful net speed
<thatgraemeguy> :D
<unlaudable> morning... what clients do you guys use for irc?
<unlaudable> you seen this privmsg bug?
<Kilos> depends on your system
<Kilos> xchat and hexchat
<Kilos> i use Konversation on kubuntu
<unlaudable> well your client anyway...  apparently hexchat isnt affected
<Kilos> nope seen no bug here
<unlaudable> xchat however... time to change...
<unlaudable> been wanting to mention this for ages...
<unlaudable> git clone -depth 1
<unlaudable> leant about that a week or 2 ago
<unlaudable> learnt
<unlaudable> learned?
<Kilos> what does it do
<Cryterion> Mornings
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<dlPhreak> Good mawning
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<unlaudable> Kilos, Create a shallow clone with a history truncated to the specified number of revisions.
<unlaudable> makes it a lot easier to clone projects that have a lot of history
<Kilos> ok
<unlaudable> like trying to clone  6 Gb of Zimbra source code
<unlaudable> most of it is actually git history ...
<Kilos> thats for you clever guys
<Kilos> i am an irc greeter bot
<dlPhreak> Kilos, unlaudable Cryterion 
<unlaudable> heheh
<dlPhreak> Anybody use telegram?
<magespawn> good morning
<dlPhreak> Morning magespawn 
<anton_may> i do
<anton_may> morning megaspawn
<magespawn> how is everyone? we had some awesome rain here last night
<dlPhreak> I just got it yesterday. Don't know why I haven't heard of it earlier.
<dlPhreak> Pretty good thanks, magespawn, yourself?
<anton_may> Yea, awesome rain last night, well the whole night through
<dlPhreak> I've been looking for something to replace skype with because of the damn awful linux client.
<anton_may> what, you only heard of telegram yesterday?
<magespawn> good, thanks, nice cool day 
<anton_may> got Nagios to send to notifications via telegram
<inetpro> Kilos: 70mm by me
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<dlPhreak> Yeah and apparently it's quite big.
<anton_may> ****Thats what she said****
<dlPhreak> lmao
<magespawn> anton_may: so your nagios install logs into telegram then send you a message?
<magespawn> anton_may: hah
<anton_may> yip
<magespawn> does the nagios have its own account or does it use a real persons?
<anton_may> From telegram desktop - PROBLEM Host : archive-pr - Service : Total Processes is WARNING @ Thu Mar 10 08:49:30 SAST 2016
<dlPhreak> @dl_phreak if anyone wants to add :)
<anton_may> you can use an exsisting acc or get a new sim card and register it
<magespawn> nice, you could then have it update a group too
<magespawn> anton_may: i assume the sim card is for registration only
<anton_may> yeah
<magespawn> there is a mikrotik router 411u that takes a sim card i think, so you could have the nagios server connect via that to send the message incase of fixed lines being down
<Kilos> now raining lekker again
<Kilos> must be near 50 now
<magespawn> anton_may: i like that idea a lot, automatic reporting through a message service
<anton_may> no, you connect to a key server the sim is just for registration purpose only
<Kilos> dlPhreak telegram rocks
<magespawn> anton_may: i was just saying as a back up connection 
<anton_may> oh ja
<anton_may> my backup is our plain sms
<dlPhreak> Kilos: just wish I could completely replace skype and whatsapp with it.
<anton_may> notifications
<magespawn> dlPhreak: added
<Kilos> yes i wish they would work on the audio video side
<Kilos> i just use skype audio anyway
<Kilos> even that eats data 
<Kilos> hows things my magespawn 
<dlPhreak> Thanks magespawn \m/
<Kilos> hmm... heavy rain, kills connection
<anton_may> Yip just pictures from home and the lapa floor is probably foot under water
<Kilos> ai!
<anton_may> Almost can jump straight from my bed into the pool :D
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> restarting konversation so i can see emoticons
<dlPhreak> http://dilbert.com/strip/1999-03-29
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> yay i can see them 
<Kilos> not just text
<Xsm> good day everyone
<Kilos> hi Xsm 
<Kilos> this is real rain
<Xsm> so it's raining by you, good.
<Kilos> just 3 to 4 months late
<anton_may> You guys know the rsync on steroids command?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> what do steroids help? rsync works well
<anton_may> copied 34 gigs at ave rate of 63MB/s
<anton_may> usb3
<Kilos> thats good
<anton_may> rsync -aHAXxv --numeric-ids --delete --progress -e "ssh -T -c arcfour -o Compression=no -x" SOURCE DESTINATION
<Xsm> heya chesedo
<Xsm> hey anton_may
<anton_may> 'Lo Xsm
<chesedo> hi Xsm
<chesedo> anton_may: why do those flags put it in steroids?
<anton_may> I haven't really went into depth in all the options, I just found it on the net and been using for when need to copy big files over servers
<anton_may> https://gist.github.com/KartikTalwar/4393116
<chesedo> seems to be the ssh options that does it
<anton_may> http://xkcd.com/1652/
<magespawn> back
<Xsm> wb magespawn
<magespawn> Xsm how is the server going?
<Xsm> Just sat down now again with it, trying to either sort the internet to the internal computers or squid, not sure wich one to do first?
<Xsm> Any suggestions magespawn?
<unlaudable> anton_may, have you seen the rsync zfs stuff?
<unlaudable> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/12/rsync-net-zfs-replication-to-the-cloud-is-finally-here-and-its-fast/
<magespawn> Xsm sorry had to run out for a second there
<magespawn> maybe the internet to the internal computers 
<Xsm> That is what I was thinking magespawn, good idea lol
<Xsm> magespawn: the internal computers will be windows pc's. And if my current setup is like this http://bin.snyman.info/mmm8dxbf  then what would I use as a gateway? 192.168.1.1?
<Xsm> The internal computers will be on 10.0.0.0/30 range.
<magespawn> i think they would need to use the ip of p5p1 so 10.0.0.1, computers cannot communicate outside their address range without a router telling them where to go
<Xsm> Ip yes but gateway?
<magespawn> 10.0.0.1 wil then pass the traffic to 192.168.1.2 and then onto 192.168.1.1
<magespawn> i think if the gateway is the internet gateway that will bypass squid
<Xsm> okay that is what I thought, so the next question is what is stopping it? Firewall, squid, or network or dns-servers.
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmz38u3  current interfaces file.
<magespawn> you can get to the net from the server?
<Xsm> I am on it currently.
<Xsm> Yes
<magespawn> but not from the windows computer?
<Xsm> yes
<magespawn> do they have a valid ip address from the server?
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm8dxbf <--- server with two network cards, 192.168.1.2 to router and internet and then 10.0.01 to internal computers.
<magespawn> the computers on the inside of the server network, the windows computers, do they have a valid ip address from the serrver?
<Xsm> I can ping 10.0.0.1 from the windows pc (10.0.0.4)
<Xsm> all static
<Xsm> dedicated ip's
<magespawn> is the gateway set on the windows pc as 10.0.0.1
<magespawn> ?
<Xsm> yes
<Xsm> I have just done that.
<Xsm> What would the dns be made too, also 10.0.0.1 or something else?
<Kilos> not 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
 * Kilos guseeing
<Kilos> guessing
<magespawn> if the dns is set to the server that has to be able to pass that to internal network, you need a dns server running on the server machine
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> too much head work these things
<Kilos> Xsm <magespawn> if the dns is set to the server that has to be able to pass that to internal network, you need a dns server running on the server machine
<inetpro> unlaudable: thanks for sharing the above zfs awesomeness
<Kilos> you tried it inetpro 
<Kilos> i couldnt figure out how to make that work here
<inetpro> Kilos: no, I'm not on ZFS yet
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> can't wait though
<Kilos> wait i missed something
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> i dont even look at cloud stuff
<inetpro> wish I could lookup when I first started using rsync... think I was right there in the early days
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> so the rsync we use for backups wont change for the better
<Kilos> i cant add some awesome magic in it to make it faster
<inetpro> oom Kilos, rsync is history when you have ZFS in place of EXT
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> spose i better read some
<Kilos> how many months have i got
<inetpro> as much as you want
<inetpro> or as little as you want
<Kilos> and rsync wont disappear
<Kilos> its one of the things i remember without having to hunt for a how to
<inetpro> there's a new kid on the block, and he's only been around for a few years
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> in place of ext4 you mean
<Kilos> z filing system
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> inetpro: this is the first i hear of ZFS
 * magespawn goes to do some reading
<inetpro> magespawn: you will hear much more about ZFS soon
<inetpro> s/hear/see/
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> 16.04 LTS apparently is introducing ZFS on Ubuntu
<Kilos> so inetpro what are its advantages
<Kilos> ok then i have time till i install 16.04
<inetpro> http://dtrace.org/blogs/ahl/2016/03/07/big-news-for-zfs-on-linux/
<inetpro> I'm not get all that excited about it just yet, rather wait and see
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> when Solaris was still built by Sun Microsystems I was already excited about it but...
<Kilos> we arent all that old
<inetpro> unfortunately we may still see a few issues play out in a licensing war
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> daai nuwe ou het nie weer kom se of daai webbook werk nie
<magespawn> home time for me, chat later all
<Kilos> cheers magespawn 
<Kilos> what broke
<Xsm> had a huge storm, power broke lol
<Kilos> lol
<Xsm> I am sure magespawn is driving home now.
<Kilos> inetpro we totalled 65mm and you were past that at 7am
<Kilos> yes he just left boy
<Xsm> okay, no problem I will get him when he comes back
<Kilos> he will be back just now
<Kilos> so if i understand the setup there the win pcs must use the server as a dns and then the server must forward them to the internet
<Kilos> how much hair have you got left
<Xsm> yes correct
<Xsm> I shaved it before I started lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok so from win pc do
<Kilos> ping 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> there lotsa commands
<Kilos> i forgot them
<Kilos> traceroute and tracepath
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> Xsm you here??
<Xsm> Okay, I can ping the 10.0.0.1 of the p5p1 internal network card and the 192.168.1.2 external network card (from the 10.0.0.4 internal windows pc) but cannot ping 192.168.1.1 and cannot ping 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> so its between ext card and internet
<Kilos> or router
<Kilos> try traceroute
<Kilos> you will need to read man traceroute to understand what it says
<Xsm> no
<Xsm> oh yes sorry
<Xsm> well, external card, router, internet!
<Kilos> and tracepath
<Xsm> okay
<Xsm> going to google
<Kilos> there are man pages
<Kilos> can you ping the router
<Kilos> i dunno if that works
<Kilos> you are going through the router to get here 
<Kilos> so imo could be some settings for external card needed
<Xsm> no
<Xsm> 192.168.1.1 is the router
<Kilos> ai!
<Xsm> yes on and with  the server.
<Kilos> tracepath i think tells you which jump doesnt work
<inetpro> Kilos: when you have time, look at http://www.ipfire.org/
<chesedo> Xsm: have you setup iptables masquerading yet?
<chesedo> you will need that for the internals to reac the net
<chesedo> *reach
<Kilos> looking inetpro 
<inetpro> not sure whether it is any good but looks interesting
<inetpro> perhaps something for that boy of yours
<Kilos> he is using arno
<Kilos> arno-iptables-firewall i think its called
<Kilos> if i tell him to change then superfly will get 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> hogwashed with me
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos hides
<Xsm> no I haven't chesedo
<Xsm> ah okay
<Xsm> it does look interesting thank you inetpro
<Xsm> Will look closer, later.
<Kilos> do the masg stuff
<chesedo> arno? have never heard of it... goes to look
<Kilos> i had to do it back then
<Kilos> dns masg
<Kilos> masq
<inetpro> the CD image is a mere 159 MB
<inetpro> the ipfire iso*
<Kilos> thats just for a firewall??
<Kilos> whats wrong with gufw
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat ai! jy nou weer
<inetpro> Kilos: gaan lees oom
<Kilos> ok
<Xsm> de with you now, someone at the door
<Xsm> be
<Kilos> ok
<chesedo> that arno thing seems to be a firewall only
<chesedo> although there is a custom rules file...
 * chesedo hopes someone here knows it
<Kilos> fly
<Kilos> inetpro too much to read man
<Kilos> is it an OS
<Kilos> or what
<chesedo> Xsm: here is a reference of my setup http://bin.snyman.info/mmm7jwbg
<Xsm> ty chesedo
<Kilos> ai!
<Xsm> stupid modem
<chesedo> lol
<Xsm> chesedo: you still here
<Kilos> wb
<Xsm> ty
<Xsm> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> Xsm, Hi
<pavlushka> Xsm, Testing Xubuntu while i was away.
<pavlushka> Xsm, A lot of bug gonna be reported, I guess.
<pavlushka> Xsm, A lot of bugs gonna be reported, I guess.
<pavlushka> Kilos, o/
<Xsm> pavlushka: I normally work with kubuntu or kde for short.
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Xsm, ya, I've tested that too for own curiosity 
<Kilos> i go eat
<pavlushka> but this time its a project.
<pavlushka> Kilos, eat for me too.
<Xsm> for yourself or with others?
<Kilos> lol ok
<pavlushka> #xubuntu-devel?
<chesedo> Xsm: sort of... how you going along?
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> superfly no comments even?
<Kilos> how do i tease you if you dont even see what i say hey
<Cryterion> hi
<Kilos> what is this netflix all about
<Kilos> wb unlaudable 
<Sxuza> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> have you joined us yet
<Kilos> hi Sxuza and you
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ive lost track of who i have already got to join us
<Sxuza> i havent 
<Kilos> please do
<Sxuza> i hope it doesnt matter , the fact that i still havnt learnt how to use Ubuntu 
<Sxuza> but will soon 
<Kilos> nope
<Sxuza> im doing my registration 
<Kilos> you are here
<Kilos> registration for?
<Sxuza> on the website 
<Sxuza> launchpad 
<Sxuza> i thought u were asking me to register 
<Kilos> at launchpad
<Kilos> that is where all locos keep their records of membership to the loco
<Kilos> on the site you can join our mailing list
<Sxuza> o ok , well ive just validated and am all good with the account 
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> did you ggo to launchpad from the site?
<Sxuza> from the link  u posted earlier 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> there is a join this team button
<Sxuza> ok lemme check it out 
<Sxuza> nope i dont c tht 
<Kilos> lemme check
<Kilos> you see 82 active members
<Kilos> nearn there should be a join this team goodie
<Kilos> near
<Sxuza> i saw that ealier 
<Sxuza> but now im only on the login front page 
<Sxuza> and there's nothing to lead me to any other page 
<Sxuza> except for ......
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> are you on this link
<Sxuza> now i see it 
<Sxuza> Kilos : do u know anywhere i can find good forums for Lawyers or candidate attorneys , somewhere they discuss LAW 
<Sxuza> or like IRC 
<Sxuza> someone here just asked me that qtn 
<Sxuza> they are doing they atticles and would like a place like "ubuntu" but one that has people discussing LAW issues 
<Kilos> ill try find out
<Sxuza> kewl 
<magespawn> hello, good evening
<Sxuza> hey MemoServ 
<Sxuza> magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Sxuza> damnit 
<Kilos> lol
<Sxuza> why wud i wanna say hi to it 
<magespawn> tab complete
<Sxuza> :P
<Kilos> magespawn you missed his question
<chesedo> Sxuza: think stackexchange might have one, but it will be more for questions
<magespawn> okay, repeat/
<Kilos> do u know anywhere i can find good forums for Lawyers or candidate attorneys , somewhere they discuss LAW
<magespawn> ?
<Sxuza> Stackexchange ?
<Kilos> http://techrights.org/irc-channel/
<magespawn> there are two blogs/sites that i follow, but it mostly has to do with copyright law in america and europe
<Kilos> http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/lawofcyberspace/irc2.html
<magespawn> Techdirt and a person called Glyn Moody on twitter
<chesedo> http://law.stackexchange.com/
<chesedo> it is in beta currently
<magespawn> https://www.techdirt.com/
<magespawn> chesedo: sometimes things stay in beta for a long time
<chesedo> magespawn: jip, am (suppose) to help on joomla's which is in its 600th something day
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> anyway, night all
<magespawn> chesedo: good night
<magespawn> boo
<Kilos> night chesedo 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> Xsm how is the server?
<Kilos> he is battling to get internal pcs to connect to the net
<Kilos> doing that
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> masq stuff i think
<magespawn> there has to be a link between the two network connectors
<magespawn> i am not sure how to do that, a network bridge, the inside network has to route the traffic that is allowed to pass through to the outside network
<superfly> Kilos: sorry, I've been busy today.
<Kilos> np superfly was just teasing you anyway
<Kilos> all good there?
<magespawn> then the setting of the firewall comes into play
<Kilos> all too involved for me
<magespawn> it is something i would like to put in place for most of the lodge staff computers
<Kilos> yes but is it only manageable with 2 network cards
<Kilos> thats where all the hard work comes in
<magespawn> the way i understand you can have the proxy server with one card
<magespawn> but the you have to put the proxy server into each computer
<Kilos> but he is going to do his home one as well and will have it all worked out so then you dont have to battle
<Kilos> thats even more work with 20 pcs
<magespawn> if you set the proxy on the client computers then they have to check with the proxy server before they go online, you can then control on the proxy what the people can and cannot do
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> you lock the client computer by making the people have an ordinary account instead of an adnministrator account
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> if this thing with 2 dards works and ian has it all recorded then should be easier
<Kilos> and net cards arent expensive
<magespawn> i think the two seperate networks might give you finer control and maybe more security, but i stand to be corrected on that
<superfly> Kilos: ja, good. just had my hands full with DebConf and work
<magespawn> superfly: that must be keeping you really busy
<superfly> somewhat. I've been fighting django a bit
<magespawn> django? what is it not doing?
<magespawn> hi Xsm
<Xsm> hey magespawn
<magespawn> progress?
<Xsm> been away for a while
<Xsm> looking at it again now
<Xsm> magespawn: have you used arno's firewall?
<Kilos> is it arnos blocking Xsm 
<Kilos> and is the routers firewall still working as well
<Xsm> I don't know but I must start somewhere. Don't think it is, because if I disable it, then it should work.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Xsm> Yeah I was thinking if the router firewall wasn't clashing.
<Kilos> have you done the masquerading thing
<Xsm> Busy with that but that is in the firewall.
<Kilos> i remember i had to run a command to get that working every reboot
<Kilos> was a pain
<Kilos> useless on a big server
<Kilos> neology giving erros and saix is super slow
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> wb Symmetria
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> good mornings everyone as well
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> total 65
<Xsm> heya inetpro
<Kilos> you had more before breakfast
<inetpro> more?
<Kilos> you ha 77 before breakfast
<inetpro> oh no hang on
<Kilos> wake up man
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> hhaha
<inetpro> had 18 yesterday evening
<inetpro> 77 this morning
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> and 24 during the day
<Kilos> some places in and around ptown had over 100mm
<inetpro> so what's that, 112?
<Kilos> harties moes hulle sluice oop maak
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> we had 65mm total
 * inetpro does the rain dance 
<Kilos> nothing yesterday
<Kilos> but everything lekker wet
<Xsm> lol
<Kilos> bit late for summer crops
<Kilos> only cabbage i think still and wheat
<inetpro> and I think more rain is coming
<magespawn> Xsm: no never
<Xsm> very
<Xsm> A lot haven't even planted.
<Xsm> sunflower and soya too - but soya is on irrigation.
<Kilos> soya is summer
<Kilos> too late now
<Kilos> sunflower as well
<Xsm> Only late for the summer crops magespawn, but very much needed.
<Xsm> Kruger is flooding again.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ok i sleep now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> sorry, i was talking about the firewall, came in a bit late on that conversation
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<Kilos> actually Xsm disable all firewalls fo now
<Kilos> once you can connect then sort them
<Kilos> night
<Xsm> ha ha ha magespawn
<Xsm> I tried in the router, can't find any trace of that.
<magespawn> most routers have firewall, but they usually work on a deny all principle
<magespawn> what router do you have?
<Xsm> d-link
<Xsm> dsl-2750u
<magespawn> they run on a version of linux i think, i forget the version of server, one specailly for small embedded systems
<unlaudable> joined
<magespawn> Xsm: there are other opensource and 3rd party firmware, openwrt and dd-wrt, that can run on routers
<magespawn> they give you more options and control
<Xsm> I am thinking of uninstalling squid3 for now, and trying to eliminate one for one, what is stopping the internal internet connections.
<Xsm> Interesting. I would change my router but not the clients router.
<magespawn> this is the software they run http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man8/micro-httpd.8.html
<magespawn> why not change the clients if it possible?
<magespawn> i have linksys router that are running dd-wrt, i like them quite a bit
<magespawn> s/router/routers
<magespawn> any way, keep us up to date, and if there are any questions etc i will try to help
<magespawn> bed time for me now, good night all
<unlaudable> and today I learned about http://httpbin.org/
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-11
<anton_may> Wazzup peeps
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> morning magespawn superfly inetpro and everyone else
<Kilos> yuou erly magespawn 
<Kilos> early
<magespawn> logged in first thing this morning
<Kilos> aha good lad
<magespawn> okay then not sure what happened there
<Xsm> morning everyone
<magespawn> hi Xsm
<Xsm> heya magespawn
<Xsm> Still no luck yet, magespawn.
<magespawn> i am a little out of my depth here, i have never done this before
<Xsm> It's okay I am way out of my depth too lol but I am trying.
<Xsm> Find it very interesting though.
<Xsm> I am thinking it must be something to do with the passing on of information.
<Xsm> and that is the dns and forwarding dns servers, although I can ping card p3p1, so that tells me it is passing information on to it, only not too the internet.
<Xsm> Because if it was the firewall, the problem should sieze upon switching off.
<Xsm> or switching it off
<Xsm> Squid has been removed so can't be that then.
<magespawn> i know with mikrotik routers, they have more than one interface, you have to bridge the two together to get information flowing
<Xsm> it can be networking too, using the incorrect gateway etc, because I am not sure which ip to use really, with all the different cards.
<magespawn> not sure how that would be done here, or if it necessary
<magespawn> process of elimination, try all of them
<Xsm> Let me look in the router again, could be that too
<Kilos> hi boy
<Kilos> there is a masquerade command that tells it forward
<Xsm> That is to send it forward
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<Xsm> but I should be able to ping the router as wel
<Xsm> well
<Xsm> Heya Kilos thatgraemeguy
<magespawn> morning meeting bbl
<Xsm> thatgraemeguy: do you have a bit of time to spare please...
<Xsm> OKay magespawn cach you later.
<Xsm> catch*
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> xsm http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO/
<Xsm> ty Kilos
<magespawn> back
<superfly> Kilos: evening
<inetpro> good afternoon everyone
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> guten tag mein herr
<Kilos> forget if its 2 r's
<inetpro> Kilos: correct
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> but you forget the capitalizsation 
<inetpro> capitalisation*
<Sxuza> hey guys 
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<inetpro> Kilos: all nouns are capitalized in German
<Kilos> nono inetpro 
<Kilos> i dont use caps often as you should have noticed by now
<inetpro> the good news is that this helps you tell nouns apart from other types of words
<Kilos> Gutn Tag Mein Herr
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> HERR
<Kilos> TAG
<Kilos> you type it out man
<Kilos> hey Sxuza i dont see where you joined our launchpad account
<Kilos> im trying to call clearance peeps inetpro 
<Kilos> number not available atm please try again later
<Kilos> no pc answering thing even
<Sxuza> Kilos : im there 
<Kilos> 012 3933928
<Sxuza> i didnt know u guys knew Cuttingedge 
<Kilos> yes he does the neology server
<Kilos> or used to
<Kilos> is he still there
<Sxuza> well i was chatting to him and he mentioned he's also a member there at Launchpad 
<Kilos> tell him to visit us here now and again
<Kilos> he has been missing for ages
<Kilos> Maaz seen Cuttingedge
<Maaz> Kilos: Cuttingedge was last seen 8 months, 14 days, 12 hours, 52 minutes and 13 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-06-30 11:42:46 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-02-01 08:12:56 PST
<Kilos> launchpad is the mai n door into the world of ubuntu
<superfly> woo! I'm famous! :-P http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/03/10/5-best-practices-design-build-launch-product-months/
<magespawn> cool beans superfly 
<superfly> my 30 seconds of fame
<Kilos> im looking for it
<Kilos> lotsa readind
<Kilos> reading
<Kilos> tell me what to look for superfly other than by Thomas and Raoul
<Kilos> or are you hidden in the smoke from the shuttles rocket
<superfly> Kilos: I wrote that article
<Kilos> oh well
<Kilos> well done man lotsa reading and good aims 
<Kilos> and good phylosofy
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> philosophy
<Kilos> that thing
<Xsm> That's awesome superfly, really good article and easily understood.
<Kilos> and so right. ego has detroyed many things
<dlPhreak> mawnin
<Kilos> hi SYNC3D 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> I really need to fix this irssi script cuz it's annoying.
<dlPhreak> Kilos: how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<SYNC3D> Thanks
<SYNC3D> and Hi
<dlPhreak> Pretty swell thanks.
<dlPhreak> Hi SYNC3D 
<chesedo-> morning all
<Xsm> heya dlPhreak SYNC3D chesedo-
<SYNC3D> howzit chesedo- 
<dlPhreak> chesedo-
<dlPhreak> Xsm
<chesedo-> wow, that's great model superfly
 * chesedo- taken by point 1 and 5 the most
<Kilos> hi chesedo- 
<chesedo-> great ty SYNC3D, and self? (welcome to channel btw)
<Kilos> hi unlaudable 
<SYNC3D> Thanks. I'm all good. It is Friday!
<Kilos> you two know each other?
<Kilos> chesedo ^^
<SYNC3D> noep
<SYNC3D> nope
<chesedo> don't think so Kilos
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> SYNC3D hope this isnt a one time only visit
<unlaudable> Hello Kilosbot
<unlaudable> ;-P
<Kilos> lol
<SYNC3D> Haha Kilos! Will come here as often as possible. I accidentally came across the Ubuntu-za page and thought I will pop in
<Kilos> you are welcome here 24/7 and if you need help just state the prob and someone will help you
<dlPhreak> Kilos isn't lying. He pretty much is here 24/7
<dlPhreak> XD
<Kilos> nono i sleep early
<Kilos> unless something interesting is happening
<SYNC3D> Cool thnx
<chesedo> Xsm: still trying to the get the internals to the net?
<Kilos> yeah
<dlPhreak> But while to sleep, you astral travel to man the channel in spirit..
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> Xsm: on the server output of `cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward`
<SYNC3D> So how long have you all been using Linux?
<dlPhreak> 9 years
<chesedo> since 2009/2010
<Cryterion> 3 Years
<Xsm> have no idea how long first worked on koala lol
<dlPhreak> Yourself,SYNC3D ?
<dlPhreak> I first installed Mandrake in October 2007
<Kilos> hmm...
<dlPhreak> Took me about 3 days.
<Xsm> chesedo: http://bin.snyman.info/mmmp2apw
<Kilos> 2008 i think
<Kilos> \but really got going with 9.04
<Kilos> some of the brainy guys go back a long way
<Kilos> inetpro superfly how long?
<chesedo> Xsm: great and `sudo iptables -t nat -vL`
<SYNC3D> Since 2000, first distro I used was Suse. 
<SYNC3D> horrible
<dlPhreak> Damn, that's a long time.
<Kilos> SYNC3D here is our old man i think
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/superfly
<Xsm> yeah Kilos tried that first too lol
<superfly> I got my first taste of Linux in 99
<superfly> but I only really got into it from 2000 onwards
<SYNC3D> Jislike he got a copy of Suse! I Downloaded it on 56k Modem with Telkom R7 a call. Took the whole weekend and if anyone came close to the PC I chased them with a stick.
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> `chased them with a stick` are you related to Kilos? :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Xsm> ha ha ha
<dlPhreak> What distro are you using now, SYNC3D ?
<Xsm> chesedo: http://bin.snyman.info/mmmzfef7
<chesedo> Xsm: the current rules, did you add them or are they part of arno's?
<Xsm> chesedo: line 18: why is there an exclamation mark before the "10.0.0.1/30?
<Xsm> I added them through arno I think.
<chesedo> Xsm: to say not...
<Xsm> not?
<Xsm> So it's saying  use it but don't use it.
<chesedo> if source is not in 10.0.0.0/30
<SYNC3D> Ubuntu at work and Arch at home
<chesedo> so that rules says, if anything on target SNAT goes out of p3p1 while the source is 10.0.0/30 and the destination NOT 10.0.0.0/30 go to 192.168.1.1
 * chesedo had the first one wrong should be destination
<chesedo> ok, we will try delete them one by one later. for now do `sudo iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -o "p3p1" -j MASQUERADE`
<chesedo> p3p1 was the external right
<chesedo> *?
<Xsm> yes
<chesedo> now see if the internal can ping the router or so?
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: is here so guess that's sorted...
<Wolfeyes> checks my cables
<Wolfeyes> am I dreaming
<Kilos> oh my
<Wolfeyes> don't know how or what but that was genuis
<Wolfeyes> goes to save the commands lol
<Wolfeyes> rebooting to windows
<Kilos> well done chesedo 
 * Kilos holds thumbs
<Kilos> oh SYNC3D hw come you took so long to find us
<Kilos> i keep starting your nick with rsy tab
<Kilos> dont work
<SYNC3D> Don't know really. Never really used IRC, only ever used ubuntuforums in the beginning.Jeez I spent a lot of time there in the beginning.
<Kilos> forums were to much for me, i used email for help and was guided here by the fly and been here ever since
<SYNC3D> I think i've used the official Ubuntu IRC group once or twice.
<Kilos> my daughter also used the forums and got on quite well but also ended up here for the best help
<chesedo> Xsm: we will now just have to make that rule to be added permanently - i would go for only adding it when the internal goes up...
<Kilos> it cant find a network he says
<chesedo> so in the internal's interface section add `pre-up <that rule without sudo>`...
<Xsm> so by removing the -I it would be permanent.
<Kilos> i told him to go chat.freenode.net with a browser
<chesedo> Xsm: the I is for insert (at the top), A would append (insert at the bottom)
<chesedo> oh and D would delete the rule (so if a rule ever breaks something do it again with the D)
<Xsm> That is a very important piece of info.
<Xsm> ty chesedo
<chesedo> ... and we will take down that rule (delete) when the internal goes down... so also add `post-down <same rule as post-up but with the D>`
<chesedo> np Xsm (was born out of the same trail and error)
<Xsm> but have a lot more experience lol
<Kilos> the genius part come in when remembering all the trial and error
<chesedo> i had to upgrade the home server 2/3 times now (but still don't remember all)
<chesedo> used to use zentyal before that
<Xsm> Well my next project is to setup my home server just like I have this one.
<Xsm> Almost like a refresher course.
<chesedo> Kilos: or try to be smart and moved all the services to docker containers, will now only have to remember my dnsmasq setup (which is backed up anyway)
<chesedo> Xsm: were you able to add those?
<unlaudable> man -k "Richard M. Stallman"
<chesedo> Maaz: man -k "Richard M. Stallman"
<Maaz> chesedo: What?
<chesedo> ag
<unlaudable> Richard M. Stallman: nothing appropriate.
<unlaudable> I was reading the cat man page... and then I had the thought how much stuff has RM contributed to...
<unlaudable> RMS even
<Xsm> check your private messages please chesedo
<dlPhreak> It's pretty small though. Only about 700 lines.
<dlPhreak> I was surprised to find that ls.c has almost 5000 lines of code.
<magespawn> hey back, computer froze up on me
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Xsm> wb magespawn
<magespawn> ty
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: you would propably want to do some house keeping before moving over to get squid up?...
<Xsm> yeah I am thinkning that chesedo
<chesedo> Xsm: i would advice moving each interface's 'settings' to its own file, sorting that dns options and removing the unneeded iptable rules...
<chesedo> do you have this folder `/etc/network/interfaces.d`?
<Xsm> yes sir
<Xsm> I have made a copy of all the originals and will now make a copy of all the edited files.
<chesedo> lol, in it create two files- named internal and external
<Xsm> And then? use them for ?
<chesedo> then you can move the internal's section in `/etc/network/interfaces` to the internal file and the same for external
<chesedo> will help in the future to remember which was which
<chesedo> so `/etc/network/interfaces` will contain only the loopback
<chesedo> after that we can check if the dns-server works as it should...
<chesedo> use `dig @<server's address> google.com` and check the answer section
<Kilos> who here is on a windows machine
<Xsm> Wolfeyes is
<Kilos> can you test this link please before i pass it on to neighbour
<Kilos> http://is.gd/AnHgoz
<Xsm> sure
<Kilos> ty
<Wolfeyes> health shocker - looks interesting.
<Wolfeyes> yw
<Kilos> you can turn off the video
<Kilos> then see text only
<Wolfeyes> a video didn't display
<Kilos> good news for diabetics if it works as they say
<Kilos> oh good
<Xsm> very yes
<Xsm> So chesedo I just create a new file in each the "internal" and the "external"  and call it, "interfaces" as well? putting the seperate cards in each file? Do I understand this correct?
<chesedo> Xsm: no no, in '/etc/network/interfaces.d/' you should create two files (one named 'internal' and the other 'external')
<Xsm> yes I have done that
<Xsm> and within them what do I put/
<Xsm> a new interfaces file with only the p3p1 and p5p1 respectively
<chesedo> no, it the file itself you put the interface's stuff as is in /etc/network/interfaces
<chesedo> exactly as they are in /etc/network/interfaces
<Xsm> let me try that
<chesedo> so it will now just be split into 3 files...
<chesedo> /etc/network/interfaces will have the loopback
<chesedo> /etc/network/interfaces.d/internal will have p5p1
<chesedo> /etc/network/interfaces.d/external will have p3p1
<mazal> Afternoon
<magespawn> hi mazal 
<mazal> How goes magespawn ?
 * chesedo wbb
<magespawn> good and you mazal? bit busy at work today
<Kilos> ohi mazal 
<mazal> Dragging along ta
<mazal> Hallo oom Kilos
<Kilos> is jy n diabeet seun
<mazal> nope
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> why ?
<Kilos> ken jy mense wat is
<mazal> nope
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> nie wat naby is nie
<Kilos> ek het n lienk wat se dis genees baar
<Kilos> http://is.gd/AnHgoz
<mazal> btw Kilos , I applied for mobile solution
<Kilos> whats that
<mazal> It's clear that adsl network is collapsing and telkom don't care
<Kilos> oh with your internet
<mazal> But , the mobile has 3 weeks or more waiting period , no routers in stock :(
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> So I am stuck for long time still
<Kilos> just  get a modem
<Kilos> \usb modem
<mazal> No I must have proper router
<mazal> Can't work with the usb dinky toys
<Kilos> for your own use
<mazal> Have 4 diveices that needs ethernet
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> And the only one with that is out of stock
<magespawn> there are adsl modems that have a usb port that can use a dongle
<mazal> is not adsl magespawn
<Kilos> yes i have ians one here
<Kilos> d-link
<mazal> I closed my adsl , Telkom can't maintain the cables anymore
<Kilos> inetpro has the mobile one i think
<mazal> This is mobile
<mazal> Is a Huawei B315
<magespawn> indeed mazal, the adsl modem can route the traffic through the dongle, it is usually meant as a back up
<mazal> I'm not following
<Kilos> its adsl and 3g backup
<Kilos> im not sure which one inetpro has
<mazal> You mean the dongle plugs into the router itself ?
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> but its very fast
<mazal> Ah ok
<mazal> Never used mobile so don't know all the tricks
<Kilos> inetpro answer man
<magespawn> on most of them you can specify which is the primary connection
<Kilos> expensive thats all
<mazal> Alsways been a fan of cable only , but that is not an option anymore. Support is non-existant
<Kilos> i get up to  8mb/s downloads
<Kilos> so faster than adsl anyway
<chesedo> there might then also be APs with a usb port
<mazal> Kilos: the speed will be almost axactly the same as my 4mb line was ( our signals or not great ) , but the data part is the problem. Only half as much as I had
<Kilos> ja mobile costs
<mazal> I tested my friends at my house before deciding , and speed is about the same
<Kilos> you can also get a yagi antenna to boost signal
<mazal> I can live with that. But will have to do data managing
<mazal> I wouldn't want to put antennas if it can be avoided
<mazal> Lighning damage
<Kilos> ja
<mazal> But ya , must wait a month still **sigh**
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> contract?
<mazal> Yeah
<mazal> Prepaid way to expensive
<Kilos> if you want to use more than 2g  a month ja
<mazal> 2g won't last me one day
<Kilos> 2g is R139
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I took a 30g one , and will have to downscale A LOT to make it through the month
<Kilos> whew
<mazal> updates
<mazal> It's a killer
<Kilos> is your work adsl working
 * chesedo rofl
<mazal> Yep , for now
<Kilos> how far are you from work
<mazal> uhm.........800m give or take
<Kilos> id run my own cable from work to home
<mazal> I can see my flat complex from the office
<mazal> Well few problem with that.
<magespawn> is this for home mazal ?
<mazal> 1. That would take fiber. Too expensive
<mazal> 2. Not allowed
<mazal> 3. Work adsl too slow
<mazal> magespawn:  yep
<Kilos> adsl use 2 or 4 wires
<Kilos> not fibre
<magespawn> you could do a wireless link from the office to the flat. how far is it line of sight?
<mazal> See points 2 and 3
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> point 3 i can get, but point 2 why?
<Kilos> well if you can afford to be fussy good
<chesedo> mazal: which area are you?
<mazal> It's the work's property , I may not use it for home
<mazal> I may not dig trenches and lay down cables etc.
<mazal> They will have a fit and a half
<mazal> chesedo: Cullinan
<mazal> magespawn: I had to get special permission just to put in my lan cables at home
<chesedo> have you tried looking for a wisp in that area?
 * chesedo remembers a 7-something there
<mazal> Dunno what that is
<magespawn> are the permenant mazal?
<mazal> What magespawn ?
<mazal> the lan cables ?
<chesedo> a wireless ISP (use things like WiMax)
<magespawn> yes
<mazal> magespawn: For the trunking. I got tired of the cables lying across the floors. Then had to get special permission to put trunking in and make it neat
<mazal> chesedo: Nope we don't have. Well we have 1 , but is ridiculously expensive with data
<mazal> Works on some kind of radio link
<magespawn> mazal that is what i was thinking of to connect you to the work building
<chesedo> most are around R400 for 30gb
<mazal> magespawn: They will never allow it
<mazal> The work's network is only allowed for work. Nevermind the trenching and all issues surrounding that
<mazal> The whole terrain belongs to the work
<mazal> We rent flats from them , the flats is also theirs
<Kilos> and no keep the employeee happy policy in govt
<mazal> hell no
<mazal> That dies about 15 years ago
<mazal> died*
<Kilos> so where does your adsl line come from then
<Kilos> the one thats broken
<mazal> From the road. There is a main pipe that runs along the road just outside the terrain. One splits off to the flats , the rest continue to the main entrance that feeds all the work buildings
<mazal> It's the one that splits off to the flats that kapoet
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Plus minus 100m from me ( according to the 1 technitian that was there )
<Kilos> if the main one packed up then it would be fixed
<mazal> Yeah , that one would be fixed
<Kilos> oh well stay strong for a month
<mazal> We are like only 2 guys using that one that splits off. We are the unlucky ones
<Kilos> and welcome to the mobile world
<mazal> That has saved us a lot in the past ( the main one gets stolen often then ours still worked ). But now it's a major drawback
<Kilos> ill have a bally nap while you think about it
<mazal> So I think , even if Telkom pitched in 2 months or whatever to check , they would not have pulled in a new cable for just 2 customers anyway
<Kilos> ja
<mazal> The only thing I will miss is the amount of data and flexibility of said data ( easily upgrade and downgrade )
<mazal> The speed is fine
<inetpro> mazal: http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/575591-The-Huawei-B593-LTE-discussion-thread
<mazal> But , now one get's one advantage back. ability to take your inet where you go
<inetpro> if I remember correctly I have the B593s-601
<mazal> Is not the same as I will get. I remember something with a 15
<mazal> But bookmarked it
<inetpro> mazal: does it do LTE?
<mazal> http://consumer.huawei.com/en/smart-home/lte-router/features/b315-en.htm
<mazal> That's the one
<inetpro> looks good
<mazal> That's the only one they have on contract that have ethernet , so I hope so
<mazal> Call me old fashioned , but I can't work without my ethernet
<mazal> Just pitty of the wait now :P
<mazal> Poor management once again.
<mazal> Ok guys , I'm off for a quiet offline weekend
<inetpro> mazal: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-WEmxnfYrlIc/U_fxYJR0w_I/AAAAAAAAOwk/eeoxcvstCk8/s1600/Huawei-B593-Rear-2.jpg
<mazal> Will take out my frustrations on the games
<mazal> ta inetpro
<mazal> Cheers guys
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> apparently the B315 internal antennae don't appear to benefit from the same 'secret sauce' that the B593 had
<inetpro> Kilos: tell him to do his homework
<inetpro> just google 'Huawei B315 vs B593' and see what people say
<thatgraemeguy> lo ainetpro
<thatgraemeguy> :-D
<magespawn> home time, chat later
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: eh!
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos yawns
<Kilos> Maaz tell mazal Do your homework. apparently the B315 internal antennae don't appear to benefit from the same 'secret sauce' that the B593 had. google 'Huawei B315 vs B593' and see what people say
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<Kilos> oh SYNC3D you still here
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> we invite all linux users hey
<Kilos> even some windows peeps, then they get brainwashed in moving to linux
<Kilos> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/09/microsoft_sonic_debian/
<Kilos> there you go inetpro you can go back to windows
 * inetpro throws a vrot fish at Kilos
 * Kilos feeds it to the dogs
<inetpro> sies man!
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> Today's news follows Microsoft's other bombshell this week: a port of SQL Server for Linux, due out in 2017. This is all extremely surprising given the Windows giant was hell bent on destroying Linux until very recently.
<Kilos> linux doesnt taste so good anymore all of a sudden
<inetpro> Kilos: you think Microsoft loves open source? 
<Kilos> nono there is some evil behind it all
<Kilos> first try destroy linux and now contributing
<Xsm> That kicked me off chesedo, but at least I know how to fix it again lol
<Xsm> sorry it took so long had a meeting inbetween.
<Kilos> storming so power can go anytime
<Xsm> okay
<Xsm> was storming here too
<inetpro> ai oom Kilos, hoekom waarsku jy nie vir my nie?
<inetpro> papnat by die huis gekom
<Xsm> ha ha ha ha
<Xsm> shame inetpro
<inetpro> die belankrikste is dat ek tuis gekom het :-)
<Xsm> but better being wet than soaking in sweat from the heat
<Kilos> ai! skuus boetie
<Kilos> solank jy OK is is als goed
<inetpro> I was so engulfed with something at the office that I didn't even realise outside getting darker
<Xsm> Those things happen inetpro
<inetpro> nothing that a hot shower can't fix
<Kilos> Maaz lpi
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: hmm
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos> maaz LPI manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Kilos> Xsm ^^
<Kilos> maybe thats a bit out dated but is a start
<Kilos> maybe site been updated so all good
<Xsm> I remember I stopped at one stage due to knowledge - maybe my skill have improved since then :-P and I can go further.
<Kilos> good
 * Kilos waits for power to go
<Kilos> sigh
 * Private_User is just curious to know how many people still have their old machines like the x86, 286, etc...
<Private_User> hmm...
<Private_User> well I do not my parents go rid of them all when I moved out
<Kilos> i have a 386 upgraded to 486 in storage somewhere
<Private_User> but was just curious cause this one oak on another channel still has all his old machine including one with dos and win 3.1
<Kilos> i remember it battled with win 95
<Private_User> must have been very slow and frustrating Kilos 
<Private_User> which began your frustration with windows
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> i didnt know any better back then so it was exciting for me
<Private_User> yeah I remeber we still had a 286 machine at home with dos and people who had like windows I was like nice wish we could have that
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> that was like in the 90s
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> I wish we kept that old machine would be nice to see if we could get it to work like with tinylinux or something
<Private_User> and see if we could browse the net as well
<Private_User> and check out the speed and stuff
<Kilos> haha
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> what speed
<Private_User> hahahaha
<Private_User> probably slow will be the fastest
<Xsm> lol
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> I remeber when we first got the machine it was like the best around then not long after that 386, 486, pI, pII, pIII, PIV, etc, etc, etc
<Private_User> then our machine was so obsolete
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> our next machine was PIII after 286
<Kilos> i did it all in 2007
<Kilos> and started with ubuntu  end 2008 with a p3
<Kilos> now i have an i5 laptop and dont really want to go battle like that again
<Private_User> this one guy on another channel was like addamant that unbuntu is crap cause he uses fedora
<Private_User> and then another joined in and was like yeah I have no issue with debian only ubuntu
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> man I was so tempted to invite this entore channel their
<Private_User> *entire
<Private_User> *there
<Kilos> early ubuntu's took quite a bit of work
<Kilos> i battled to get mxit in pidgin on 9.04
<Kilos> and battled with everything else too i spose
<Kilos> xchat saved me pulling all my hair out
<Private_User> yeah thats what I thought maybe they were talking about the old versions but maybe they have not tried the recent versions and like the traumas most people experiences with MS operating systems it got stuck in their heads as crap
<Kilos> yes
<Private_User> I hear that Win10 not too bad although I read lots of privacy issues
<Kilos> its a human weakness
<Private_User> you have to go and manually change the settings
<Kilos> win10 is evil
<Kilos> imo
<Kilos> when you tick the i accept button for the eula stuff you give them permission to monitor and have access to your data on your pc
<Private_User> somtimes I do not understand why an IT person would choose to use an illegal copy of windows for their personal use then use something that can do the same and more which is FOSS
<Private_User> I stopped trying to convince people now
<Kilos> games
<Private_User> that I would understand Kilos but if you not gaming then why?
<Kilos> brainwashed
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> most probably
<Kilos> schools and everywhere use windows so its part of life
<Private_User> yep but I think they just not willing to use their brain just a little to learn something new
<Kilos> but things are changing
<Private_User> well more like lazy then not willing
<Private_User> cause new other stuff they jump at being the first
<Kilos> not many people can think the way IT people do
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> i battle to at times
<Private_User> but my sis who is not into computers at all and only use it for like checking emails and maybe doing research on the net is more willing to switch
<Kilos> people that can understand computers are a different breed
<Private_User> oh well...
<Private_User> otherwise hows it going Kilos and everybody else?
<Kilos> good ty and there
<Kilos> just busy trying to revive locos
<Private_User> ah not too bad, raining at the moment
<Private_User> ok
<Private_User> its Friday people...TGIF
<Private_User> everybody so quiet
<Xsm> busy sorting my server I am working on Private_User
<Private_User> good times ;) enjoy
<Xsm> managed to get internal computers connected today through chesedo's help.
<Private_User> nice
<Xsm> I am enjoying it - learning a lot.
<Xsm> brb rebooting testing something
<Private_User> yep best way to learn I have noticed is to encounter lots of issues cause you learn other stuff not even related to what you using either but casn be very frustrating at times
<Private_User> oh he left sorry
<Kilos> lol
<Xsm> mmmm that didn't work...
<Kilos> what
<Xsm> sudo iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -o "p3p1" -j MASQUERADE
<Kilos> wait for ches he can exlain what to change and why
<Xsm> is a comand to be put into the cli to get the p5p1 network to see the router. but how do I get it use this at start up without having to reenter it every time? 
<Kilos> oh
<Xsm> He said put it into interfaces, and take away the -I
<Kilos> you have to add it in somewhere
<Kilos> there is most likely more to be done as well
<Xsm> doesn't work - so maybe the -I must be replaced with somthing.
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm7jwbg
<Xsm> Can't remember if he sent this or dlphreak or magespawn
<Xsm> That command is in there, but that was from his dns server so I am thinking it goes into there...
<Kilos> i cant find that post
<Xsm> it is amazing how many pages one goes through when gathering information ike this
<Xsm> I was just saving every page I gathered info from into their, networking, dns, firewall, etc files
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lots of info yeah
<Kilos> then finding what you saved where is even worse
<Xsm> I saved it all in categories for the next server
<Xsm> have to still complete ssh and squid though on this one
<Kilos> sjoe
<Xsm> yeah this was more work than I expected but what I learnt out of it was worth it.
<Kilos> yes
<kulelu88> Hey there superfly . Tell me, when building out my own API-driven webapp, and say I am calling onto a third-party API (twitter), should I ever expose any of the API calls directly in the client app (eg. making a call directly to twitter API via the client application)?
<superfly> kulelu88: it depends.
<superfly> kulelu88: it depends on what you're doing with it, how fast you want it to be, and the configuration of the API you're calling
<kulelu88> superfly: if you recall, I was attempting to build a proxy layer between third-party APIs and your internal application, but then I realized that API calls almost always occur on the server-side
<superfly> yes
<kulelu88> so my PoC became kind of redundant
<kulelu88> would an API layer have any industry applications? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm not sure.
<inetpro> Xsm: man iptables
<Xsm> oh boy - I missed lots here, scrolls
<Xsm> righto inetpro
<superfly> kulelu88: Ĭ guess one application could be something like a firewalled app that you don't want talking to everything out there
<kulelu88> superfly: seems like my logic was wrong in design
<superfly> kulelu88: in what way?
<kulelu88> well I assumed a layer API would be useful
<superfly> kulelu88: I think it /could/ be useful, but do I think the number of applicable situations is limited.
<kulelu88> yeah, it's very use-case specific, and nginx rules can do it a lot better than twisted
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> goeienag oom
<Xsm> ty inetpro very useful, night Kilos
<inetpro> Xsm: install iptables-persistent if it is not installed yet
<inetpro> then read /usr/share/doc/iptables-persistent/README
<Xsm> okaaaayyyyyyyy
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro wondering what all those extra a's and y's mean
<Xsm> say it as it is typed lol
<Xsm> looks like it isn't loaded
<Xsm> okay it is loaded now
<Xsm> goes to read
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> well you could also read the following while you're at it
<inetpro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Xsm> I saved the current ruleset whilst installing so I do not have to do it again correct?
<Xsm> Makes notes in my server install collection---
<inetpro> make sure to read the first few paragraphs on "Configuration on startup"
<inetpro> take note of all the different solutions there
<inetpro> very easy to get confused
<kulelu88> Xsm: you look new here. intro yourself please?
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> kulelu88: where have you been hiding?
<kulelu88> just been busy inetpro . how you?
<inetpro> good thanks and you?
<Xsm> kulelu88: I am normally Wolfeyes, kilos kid. Been coming here since ubuntu koala edition but been very busy the last 3 or 4 years, one of my clients was looking at a linux server and no-one here had ever done linux (that they could find) so I said give it to me and I would do it,knowing the basics. I didn't realise just how much work t was but what another huge learning curve for me which was not only exciting but interesting. I work with 
<Xsm> biometrics (fingerprints) , time and attendance and payroll systems. Would love to get that working on linux too, I would move completely from windows kulelu88.
 * Xsm goes to Configuration on Startup.
<kulelu88> Xsm: you can outsource to me :) :P
<Xsm> ha ha ha ha
<Xsm> What is your rate?
<Xsm> inetpro: I have removed network-manager completely.
<Xsm> inetpro: Just a question, if I reboot and cannot come back, must I remove the iptables-persistent?
<Xsm> So what you do kulelu88?
<kulelu88> what are you trying to do? Xsm 
<inetpro> Xsm: I have not followed what others have told you
<inetpro> if you saved iptables rules in the networking folders I would remove those
<inetpro> iptables-persistant will take care of starting up iptables properly, but before you reboot...
<Xsm> I was reading that that is what it did,
<inetpro> make sure you have saved the rules to /etc/iptables/rules.v4
<Xsm> my network is fine for now, 
<Xsm> I did, upon install, but will resave it
<inetpro> then you should be fine
<inetpro> it's as simple as:
<inetpro> iptables-save >/etc/iptables/rules.v4
<inetpro> and the ip6 equivalent if you use ipv6
<kulelu88> if your server is running locally, you can be a bit more lax with rules, etc.
<inetpro> man iptables-save 
<Xsm> doen it already
<Xsm> it was in the README file you got me to read in the beginning
<kulelu88> doen it :D afrikaans mixing there
<Xsm> does lol
<Xsm> or done*
<Xsm> lol
<inetpro> Xsm: cool
<inetpro> now be brave and just flick the switch
<Xsm> sometimes the brain works faster than the fingers
<inetpro> oi!
<Xsm> Server online.
<inetpro> nice!
<inetpro> wb Xsm
<Wolfeyes> Internal computer online.
<Xsm> Ty inetpro :-)
<Xsm> Another issue solved.
<Xsm> Now just to setup ssh and squid tomorrow.
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro hoping that the NAT solution was not 'solution looking for a problem'
<Xsm> oh boy
<Xsm> I hope so too
<kulelu88> ssh should already be setup
<Xsm> yeah I was a bit slow with that
<superfly> inetpro: you don't know which package the "mail" command is in, do you?
<tumbleweed> superfly: mailx
<inetpro> superfly: or mailutils
<superfly> "bsd-mailx"
<kulelu88> tumbleweed, superfly : if I install a package via pip, will it reflect using dpkg? say I installed PyOpenSSL
<superfly> tumbleweed: no
<superfly> ag, kulelu88 ^^
<tumbleweed> the other way around is yes, though
<kulelu88> I'm just thinking how security must be difficult if you use pip and apt-get to install packages
<tumbleweed> best advice is: don't use pip, except in virtualenvs
<tumbleweed> then it's obvious what you're taking responsibility for
<kulelu88> is there any tech/list that matches ubuntu/debian python packages to their equivalent pip packages?
<kulelu88> superfly, tumbleweed: Does the issue of pip apply to npm as well? 
<superfly> kulelu88: yes
<kulelu88> yikes, that is crazy dangerous
<kulelu88> and npm has so much magic going on
<inetpro> very difficult to audit all the magic
<superfly> kulelu88: as long as you don't use the -g option, npm will install everything into a local node_modules directory.
<superfly> kulelu88: if you have to put a "sudo" in front of your command, then you're doing it wrong
<Wolfeyes> Night everyone and thank you again for all the help.
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-12
<Kilos> morning all and inetpro 17mm last night
<chesedo> morning Kilos and others
<Xsm> Morning everyone.
<Xsm> heya cal_py
<cal_py> hey Xsm 
<chesedo> hi Xsm and cal_py
<Xsm> heya chesedo
<Kilos> hi chesedo Xsm 
 * Kilos watching lions highlanders
<Kilos> hi cal_py 
<chesedo> Xsm: saw your message this morning... weird that that broke things
<Xsm> Ty for that help yesterday, it worked, but upon creating the new files for internal and external, it didn't work, inetpro got me to load iptables-persistent which sorted the reinitializing of that MASQ command upon start up.
<cal_py> hey Kilos 
<Xsm> hey Kilos
<chesedo> great, uhm do you still have the same command in the interfaces file
<Xsm> no I removed it
<chesedo> okay just wanted to make sure that it is not added twice
<Xsm> restarted the computer, put it in command line to connect. Put iptables-persistent in, which saves all the current rules for ip4 and tried restarting and it read everything.
 * chesedo gotta go... might be back later
<Xsm> okay
<Xsm> Must go to the mall quick, myself. Be back in a bit.
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> going for ubuntu server so that i can set up some servers at home
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> i think i need the alternate download though so that i can run 32 bit
<Xsm> hey magespawn
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> hey Xsm
<magespawn> has 16.04 been released yet?
<Xsm> Don't know, been using 14.04 I think.
<magespawn> that is the reccommendtion
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> end of april only
<Kilos> 14.04 is good
<Kilos> what is the recommendation?
<Xsm> 14.04
<magespawn> not that i can find the 32 bit yer
<magespawn> yet
<magespawn> will it make much difference?
<Xsm> Not sure, this is the first server I've loaded.
<Kilos> will what make a difference magespawn 
<inetpro> good evenin
<Xsm> heya inetpro 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi skokkk 
<skokkk> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> Kilos: whether i use 64 or 32 bit?
<Kilos> what pc is it magespawn 
<magespawn> all my equipment is fairly old
<magespawn> it is running win xp at the moment
<Kilos> 64bit is faster but wont install on 32 bit machines
<Kilos> will tell you to upgrade your hardware\
<magespawn> mmm like i thougt
<inetpro> magespawn: times have changed
<inetpro> I think the time has come to move on to 64bit
<inetpro> looks like more and more developers are spending more time building for 64 and ignoring 32bit
<inetpro> a good example being google officially announcing to no longer support chrome on 32bit
<inetpro> saying, "computers without 64-bit processors are way beyond their expiration date"
 * inetpro looking for a cheap headless desktop/server for a home firewall/gateway 
<inetpro> Xsm, Kilos: what would you recommend?
<sakhi> inetpro: looking for the actual hardware?
<inetpro> sakhi: yep
<sakhi> tried pfsense ?
<sakhi> ok
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> dont ask me heavy stuff like that
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<sakhi> Kilos: Hi, how goes?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<sakhi> Good thanks.
<inetpro> sakhi: pfsense is just one of many options on the software side
<Kilos> buying a 64 bit box is where the cost comes in
<sakhi> inetpro: I would suggest trying refurbished hardware, there is place near sable square sells it very cheap.
<inetpro> sable square?
<inetpro> where is that?
<sakhi> Cape Town.
<inetpro> hmm... that's way to far from Pretoria
<sakhi> :) 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what is very cheap
<inetpro> Kilos: did I say 'very' cheap?
<inetpro> free could be useful
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> gremble: wb
<Kilos> I would suggest trying refurbished hardware, there is place near sable square sells it very cheap.
<Kilos> gremble wb
<inetpro> Kilos: I haven't looked around and have no idea what pricing of 2nd hardware is like
<gremble> alright. so I just did something immensely stupid. I accidentally wrote an iso (that was supposed to go onto a USB) onto my 2tb hdd using dd
<gremble> Hey everyone
<gremble> This is like 1.7tb of the most important stuff in my life right now
<inetpro> gremble: yeah, that is not very clever indeed
<Kilos> 32 bit you can get for reasonable price but 64 you pay
<gremble> Can someone help me get it back? D:
<Kilos> ouch gremble thats wasnt clever
<inetpro> gremble: http://superuser.com/questions/514552/mistakenly-overwritten-usb-hdd-with-linux-dd-command
<Xsm> inetpro: I picked up a i7 for 3000 two years back, 2nd hand but worth the buy as I have already used it for two years.
<gremble> Thanks inetpro 
<Xsm> hey magespawn
<inetpro> good luck with the recovery
<inetpro> Xsm: sounds good, please let me know if you find any other such specials 
<Xsm> will do...
<sakhi> gremble: also try ddrescue, all of the best.
<inetpro> hopefully I can find something even cheaper, maybe someone wanting to get rid of old hardware
<magespawn> inetpro: the only problem with that is they are old machines that i would just like to put to use
<magespawn> i really dislike getting rid of something that is still working
<magespawn> i hold on to things that do not work sometimes 
<inetpro> magespawn: old hardware is really good if you know how to use it properly
<Kilos> old hardare can be fine for servers
<Kilos> no need for 64 bit really is there
<inetpro> Kilos: right
<inetpro> but if you want to keep up with the race you'd want to upgrade to at least 64bit
<inetpro> especially on a server
<inetpro> lots of fun if you can experiment with LXD, LXC, Docker, etc
<inetpro> but I guess there's no more need to restrict yourself and play only on own hardware any more
<Kilos> inetpro explain why you want o have a firewall server thing
<inetpro> Kilos: just want to play with it really
<Kilos> because you can or because its more secure
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> would be fun to set up a gateway with a bit more control in my hands
<inetpro> with the ability to restrict data in the family
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> maybe slow certain things down
<inetpro> or set quotas per device
<inetpro> those kinda things
<Kilos> i understand
<Kilos> i not using ians router for that same reason then sis eats my data ad hers alsts longer
<Kilos> lasts
<inetpro> on the other hand, would be nice to have something that can stay alive all day from where I can run multiple server instances for different purposes
<inetpro> at first just need semething basic
<inetpro> something as well
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> in an ideal world I would set up a whole data centre here at home
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> like andrew
<inetpro> storing the worlds data on local infrastructure would be ultimate fun
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you dont have time for all that man
<Kilos> just irc is becoming too much here
<Kilos> inetpro how does one find the full address of a server to be able to ssh into it
<inetpro> uh
<Xsm> and I see there is more than one authentication method, which is the best one to choose?
<magespawn> private key
<Xsm> and that is generated with the keygen right?
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> magespawn remember when you had mee ssh to you there
<Kilos> how did you find that address from there
<magespawn> yes Kilos although that was some time ago
<Xsm> but then you have to have a copy of the private key on the server and the computer you trying to login with?
<Xsm> am I understanding this correctly?
<magespawn> one has the private key the other has the public key
<magespawn> the server usually has the public key
<Xsm> okay another question, the private key is generated on the server? and taken or sent to the other computer? Am I understanding this? Or is there a kygen on the external login computer as well?
<magespawn> Kilos: you can usually find your public ip with an online service, or you can have a static ip(those cost money) or you can have a dynamic dns redirect(both paid and free)
<magespawn> you can generate the key pair on your local machine then transfer the public key to the server
<magespawn> but let us just check that to make sure i have it the right way around
<magespawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<magespawn> https://www.howtoforge.com/set-up-ssh-with-public-key-authentication-debian-etch
<Xsm> <really long string of nonsense> <---- at this
<Xsm> lol
<magespawn> indeed
<sakhi> after keygen : cat id_rsa.pub | ssh user@remoteserver 'cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys'
<magespawn> i will be running through this later on this weekend, i am going to be setting up a server at home to work on
<magespawn> also remember to remove or disallow password as a means of authentication for remote login
<magespawn> you can leave it for local(same network) login for back up incase you loose your key
<magespawn> although then you could also just login to the computer directly anyway, no need for ssh
<Kilos> is password login not good enough anymore
<magespawn> passwords can be guessed
<magespawn> home time for chat just now
<Kilos> later
<Xsm> heya Sxuza
<inetpro> Xsm: sorry, was just a bit afk
<inetpro> did you come right?
<Xsm> not yet inetpro
<inetpro> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<Xsm> was looking at the internal computer
<Xsm> has internet but doesn't read anything
<Xsm> think it was the firewall
<inetpro> not sure I understand your problem
<inetpro> ssh is really simple
<Xsm> I changed the firewall to accept a port for ssh
<Xsm> but when I changed that, I had to resubmit that masqueradnig command before the internal computer would see the router
<inetpro> what are you trying to do?
<Xsm> wanted to add the open port for ssh to connect
<Xsm> have loaded bitvise in the windows internal computer as well
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> what is bitvise?
<Xsm> program for ssh on windows
<inetpro> you want to connect from other computers to ssh on windows?
<Xsm> I am just testing it now, because if I cannot connect externally over the net then I will have to do it via an internal windows pc...
<Xsm> 1. I want to setup a remote online login
<inetpro> let me rephrase the question
<inetpro> you want to connect from machines on the internet via ssh to windows machines on an internal network?
<Xsm> 2. windows internal login
<Xsm> let me rephrase
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Xsm> 1. connecting to the ubuntu server via internet computer running ubuntu.
<Xsm> 2. connecting to ubuntu server via internal computers via windows computer with bitvise as the program to connect to ssh.
<inetpro> you do not need bitvise on windows
<inetpro> a simple putty client will do
<Xsm> oh
<Xsm> well then a putty client
<inetpro> if you can ping your server on the internal network you should be able to ssh to it
<Xsm> exactly
<Xsm> but I am still trying to work with the passwords. public keys etc
<inetpro> connecting to ssh should be very simple unless you have manually tightened your firewall rules yourself
<inetpro> as for connecting from the outside, that becomes a bit tricky
<inetpro> try to grasp the basics on the inside first
<Xsm> Check your pm please inetpro
<inetpro> sorry, have to go again
 * inetpro wbb
<inetpro> later
<Xsm> okay
<magespawn> Xsm perhaps i can help, pick up where inetpro left off?
<Xsm> sure magespawn please check your pm lol
<Sxuza> Xsm : sorry i wasnt looking hi there 
<Xsm> no problem
<magespaw1> sorry Xsm got disconnected
<Xsm> wb magespawn
<magespawn> ty
<Xsm> yw
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> he said he needed to reboot
<Xsm> magespawn: going to shop quick before it closes, 
<magespawn> Xsm cool beans
<Xsm> Okay back :-)
<Kilos> wb
<Xsm> ty
<magespawn> hey hey
<magespawn> so where were we/
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> Xsm are you still in the pm?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> you might need to restart the server for the port change to take effect
<Xsm> I restarted the server and the computer and the firewall
<Xsm> it didn't work
<Xsm> set it back
<Kilos> ai!
<Xsm> it works again
<magespawn> if you change the port you would need to specify it, but generally it is not a good idea
<magespawn> now, do you understand port forwarding?
<Xsm> not really
<Xsm> my understanding is you telling the port to link to whatever
<magespawn> perhaps i can show you quickly, let me go set something up
<Xsm> okay
<magespawn> yes that is right or else the firewall on the router will stop it automatically
<magespawn> more like telling the router to let certain traffic through to whatever
<Xsm> Kilos: it's your bedtime :-P
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> writing mails to fight my cause and methods
<Xsm> well that is good
<Kilos> yeah but tiring
<Xsm> magespawn and I are able to connect just not to the server form the outside yet
<Kilos> why should i get involved in reviving bangladesh LoCo
<Kilos> because I can
<Xsm> Will look when at the client at the router there
<Xsm> lol @ that
<Kilos> what will the diffs be at the clients premise
<Xsm> different router
<Xsm> but setup like this is now setup
<Xsm> I will look for a port forwarding on it
<magespawn> back
<magespawn> sorry router went haywire
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Xsm> lol @ haywire
<Xsm> and I must do that at the client lol
<Xsm> now to tackle squid
<pavlushka> Xsm, tackle it, score a goal.
<Xsm> hoping it doesn't cause problems like chesedo or inetpro said
<Xsm> lol @ pavlushka :-P
<magespawn> have you got webmin installed on the server?
<Xsm> For what is that magespawn?
<Xsm> goes to google
<pavlushka> gui server manager, Xsm
<magespawn> that gives a nice interface to manage all the different software servers on a machine
<Kilos> painful things, routers
<magespawn> they can be
<magespawn> if i feel like it i will setup a coumpter as a router rather than just a router as a router
<magespawn> then perhaps we can set up some sort of lab so that we can practice routing etc
<Kilos> feel like it
<magespawn> time etc is not always on my side
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when you wake up youll be my age and say where did all those years go
<Xsm> sudo Can that be done magespawn?
<Xsm> lol @ sudo
<magespawn> sorry ?
<Kilos> yes you can setup your pc as a router
<Xsm> Can a computer be setup as a router magespawn?
<magespawn> yes that is what you have done, almost
<Kilos> i did and let the server connect through it
<Xsm> Hmmm...
<pavlushka> Xsm, could be, bcoz router has a light linux like OS.
<pavlushka> So the contrary should work.
 * Kilos yawns
<Kilos> evry day get longer
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<pavlushka> night Kilos,
<Xsm> night Kilos
<Kilos> see youall tomorrow
<Xsm> magespawn: that web address in webmin, what would do you put in there?
<magespawn> it is the ip address of your server but it uses port 10000
<pavlushka> yes
<Xsm> https://server_IP_address:10000   server is what the host name? and ip according to what?
<pavlushka> just the port number
<magespawn> depends on which side you are?
<magespawn> s/?/.
<pavlushka> good night guys!
<Xsm> side?
<Xsm> I am assuming the internet ip?
<magespawn> the inside or outside  of your network 10.0.0.x or 192.168.1.x
<magespawn> if you want to access from the internet then you have to forward port 10000 from the router to the server
<magespawn> if you create a domain, then the domain controller will be the server which would then be the domain to use in that address
<Xsm> I am on the server currently so it would be https://192.168.1.2:10000
<magespawn> then you can use 127.0.0.1 which is the loopback address for any machine or https://localhost:10000 those might also work
<Xsm> ah
<Xsm> magespawn: that is so awesome
<Xsm> and really detailed
<Xsm> brb
<magespawn> cool 
<magespawn> bed time good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-13
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> morning Kilos
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> peer got you
<Xsm> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi xsm
<Xsm> heya Kilos
<Xsm> magespawn: that program is very detailed, and having loaded a isc-dns-server and a bind forwarding dns server, I could see that the dhcp server (isc-dns-server) was showing a status of not working.
<magespawn> hi Kilos Xsm 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> that is good Xsm 
<Xsm> Not sure why it is good magespawn.
<Xsm> It was setup to have two, maybe that is why it needed that command to work.
<magespawn> not the not working part, the seeing it is not working part
<Xsm> ha ha ha ha oh okay
<Xsm> Why would apache2 be needed if squid is loaded?
<magespawn> i think webmin needs the webserver apache2 to run, but i stand under correction on that
<magespawn> something must need a webserver
<Xsm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<Xsm> First install on that is apache2, hence my question...
<magespawn> Xsm: going to assume that squid needs it, but why i a not sure
<Kilos> it must be a dependancy of squid
<Xsm> with everything I read in that, I can't find anything.
<Kilos> install apt-rdepends and you can use that to see all dependancies
<Xsm> if it was a dependancy surely by doing, "sudo apt-get squid3" it would automatically install it?
<Xsm> goes to look at that...
<Kilos> apt-get install squid3
<Xsm> yeah that lol
<Xsm> ty
<Kilos> that should do all dependancies
<Xsm> sudo apt-rdepends -b squid3 <---- would that be correct?
<Xsm> Trying to work from the "man" command in cli.
<Kilos> without sudo
<Kilos> apt-rdepends squid3
<Xsm> That list is way to long
<Kilos> look in synaptic for squid3
<Kilos> its there
<Kilos> just tick and install
<Kilos> that will do everything
<Xsm> I have installed a long time ago
<Xsm> I wanted to know why apache2 was asked to be instaslled on the website along with it? Hence the dependancies
<Kilos> first look for packages you need with aptitude install or use synaptic
<Kilos> they wont install stuff that isnt needed
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmmzcw4y
<Kilos> sudo update-grub
<Xsm> Look at the last 5 or 6 lines - boot loader needs to be re-run
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall grub-pc  grub-pc-bin
<Xsm> That seems to have worked thank you, let me reboot and see
<Xsm> Great that is working still.
<Xsm> ty
<Kilos> when last did you do apt-get update and upgrade
<Kilos> i still use aptitude for upgrading
<Xsm> I was busy doing that when I got that error message after it said autoremove packages
<Kilos> you can also reinstall grub-common
<Kilos> if you type in grub at the top of synaptic you will see all grub related packages that are installed
<Xsm> Does anyone else use another program other than squid to control internet traffic that internal computers use, which also authenticates with user name and password login?
<gremble> Well. It looks like my HDD is dead
<gremble> I cannot save the data
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> dead as in wnt spin up?
<Kilos> wont
<gremble> Ah let me rephrase. My drive has been cleared of all data that it contained
<Kilos> dd is a dangerous command
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> try
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> testdisk
<gremble> All of my most important data seems to be gone.
<gremble> I have
<Kilos> foremost
<Kilos> scalpel
<Kilos> shame man gremble
<Kilos> try those all
<gremble> I am quite bleak about it "/
<Kilos> Maaz google how to recover data like a forensic expert
<Maaz> Kilos: "Recover Data Like a Forensics Expert Using an ... - How-To Geek" http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ :: "Recover Data Like a Forensics Expert Using an Ubuntu ... - Lifehacker" http://lifehacker.com/5525534/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd :: "The top 23 free data
<Maaz> recovery tools - GFI Software" http://www.gfi.com/blog/the-top-23-free-data-recovery-tools/ :…
<Kilos> good luck gremble im gonna nap
<Kilos> sorry to hear about your loss
<magespawn> ouch gremble
<gremble> foremost couldn't find anything either. 
<gremble> Guess it's done. 
<gremble> I'm not even bleak about all my series and stuff haha. It contained literally all of my research and academic references of the last three years 
<gremble> haha
<gremble> Oh well. 
<gremble> Now I will go make a list of what I need to get again and start getting it.
<gremble> How are you magespawn?
<magespawn> good thanks gremble
<gremble> Good
<magespawn> and you? apart from the drive that is
<gremble> Bleak, but well. 
<gremble> I recently joined a Medieval armed combat society, where we learn to fight from European manuals. That that is fun
<magespawn> sounds cool, using real weapons?
<gremble> Real as in, same size, weight and design. But blunted, so that we don't kill one another
<gremble> It is called HEMA if you're curious to see some videos
<magespawn> will check it out 
<Kilos> gremble
<Kilos> gremble!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> no one even asked where his backups were
<Kilos> i go see if i have his mail address
<Kilos> someone that clever should know about backups
<superfly> Kilos: *bump*
<Kilos> im here my fly
 * Kilos wonders what he did wrong now
<Kilos> the suspence is killing me superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: sorry, had to afk for a minute
<superfly> going to upload something
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> to where?
<Kilos> flickr
<superfly> http://pasteboard.co/2eJWwwkA.png
<Kilos> hahaha you building blocks now too
<Kilos> is that um
<Kilos> the game we used to play
<Kilos> minetest'
<Kilos> yes looks like it
<Kilos> im slow at times and slower at others
<superfly> Kilos: not me, Zak
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> i used to enjoy playing with him
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> tell him i say well done
<Kilos> how did he get off the top
<Kilos> i dont see a ladder
<superfly> Kilos: we are playing in creative mode, so he can fly
<Kilos> hhahahaha
<inetpro> the easter bunny?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> eh, good evening everybody
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<inetpro> oh Kilos, you really do not need to reinstall apps all the time
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> loh
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> for that that issue above, running 'sudo update-grub' would do the trick
<inetpro> but I think you can even just ignore the message
<Kilos> the reintall command is very lekker because it looks if there isnt any updates at the same time
<Kilos> and its sorts the config files as well not so?
<inetpro> does the "error" not say 'you may need to..."
<Kilos> ian is learning, soon he will be able to help me
<Kilos> yes normally
<inetpro> Xsm, Kilos: http://serverfault.com/questions/4427/damaged-vmlinuz-and-initrd-img-symbolic-links-after-kernel-uninstall/4439
 * Kilos looks
<inetpro> no need to re-run grub
<inetpro> "The real test would be to simply reboot the computer. If it boots fine, then nothing bad happened"
<Kilos> i just thought it would be easier to reinstall rather than reboot and find you have to fix grub frist
<Kilos> im glad lilo isnt used any more
<Kilos> had some yucky moments with that
<Kilos> i must go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> the messages are about /vmlinuz.old and /initrd.img.old
<inetpro> in other words old kernel files
<inetpro> Xsm: there's no need to install apache when you install squid
<Kilos> oh you talking about the auto-remove stuff now
<Xsm>         ty inetpro
<inetpro> Xsm: see http://www.deckle.co.uk/
 * Xsm goes to look
<Xsm> Was reading this, about the better one's I've seen so far. http://www.computersecuritystudent.com/UNIX/UBUNTU/1204/lesson12/
<Kilos> Xsm did you get the LPI manual
<Xsm> The administrators manual?
<Xsm> yes ty
<Kilos> here is more
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-learn-Linux-networking-concepts-and-practices
<Kilos> maybe a bit much unless you can get more networking work
<Kilos> but anything you leanr adds to your data bank inna noggin
<Kilos> inetpro you ok?
<Kilos> not grumpy again?
<inetpro> always ok, why?
<Kilos> i may ask may i not
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> what'
<Kilos> you not my friend anymore
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> or my family?
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> sies man
<Kilos> you break my heart'
<inetpro> of course you can ask man, but don't ask to ask
<inetpro> just ask
<Kilos> i did dint i?
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> i didnt ask may i ask if you are ok
<Kilos> you need to not ask why
<inetpro> ai!
<Xsm>  lol
<Kilos> you see why im so old Xsm 
<Xsm> I was going to say you two look like kids lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he has name changes every now and again and becomes a strydom
<Kilos> even argues it morning when its 10 pm at night
<inetpro> Kilos: really!?
<Kilos> hehe ja kinda
<Kilos> we actually have a wonderful loco you know
<Kilos> when i see the hassles others have i just wanna come hide here
<Kilos> you and fly got me involved in the worlds troubles
<Xsm> lol
<Xsm> The only time that evil prevails is when good men do nothing!
<Kilos> sigh 
<Kilos> inetpro when you ssh to a server its just ssh ipaddy hey
<inetpro> or the host name if your system knows how to get the IP
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> what the problem is?
<Xsm> trying to find how to connect from an internet computer to my server
<inetpro> can you ping it?
<inetpro> does it have a public IP?
<Xsm> according to here http://www.ipaddresslocation.org/
<inetpro> yes?
<Xsm> 41.145.136.144
<Kilos> i cant ping or ssh
<inetpro> obviously
<Xsm> lol
<Kilos> but whyyyyyyyy
<Kilos> tell me
<inetpro> that is not your servers' IP address
<Kilos> tell me
<Kilos> Maaz assumtion
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts, but when made by intelligent people is often proven to be true.
<inetpro> that is probably your router's IP address
<Kilos> inetpro fixit
<Xsm> server is 192.168.1.2
<Xsm> router is 192.168.1.1
<inetpro> Xsm: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network
<Xsm> I'm thinking that is my connection
<Kilos> cant ping that either
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> tell what to do quick im falling asleep
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm243nr
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> he thinks quick is anytime between now and next week this time
<Xsm> lol
<inetpro> https://www.iplocation.net/public-vs-private-ip-address
<Xsm> still waiting for the site
<Kilos> what site?
<Xsm> http://bin.snyman.info/mmm45jaf
<Xsm> the site inetpro displayed.
<Kilos> the last one
<Kilos> its open here
<Xsm> yes
<inetpro> Xsm: did you read the wikipedia page?
<Kilos> didnt take too long
<Kilos> im too poegaai to read lost now
<inetpro> "Addresses in the private space are not allocated to any specific organization and anyone may use these addresses without approval from a regional Internet registry. However, IP packets addressed from them cannot be transmitted through the public Internet, and so if such a private network needs to connect to the Internet, it must do so via a network address translator (NAT) gateway, or a proxy server."
<Kilos> ai!
<Xsm> yes
<inetpro> the NAT part is for communication to go out
<inetpro> for comms coming in you have a problem
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> obviously
<Xsm> lol
<inetpro> thousands if not millions of hosts use the addresses in the private range 192.168.1.0
<Xsm> true
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> so how do you expect the traffic to magically be routed to your firewall?
<Kilos> magically
<Kilos> you gotta give it a unique name
<inetpro> no
<Xsm> so in your NAT_STATIC of the firewall you need this allocated ip address or web address?
<Xsm> lol @ magically
<inetpro> no
<Xsm> when I mean this ip - for example the ip allocated to this computer on the net
<Xsm> eg: 41.145.136.144
<Kilos> ai! then there is your isp involved as well
<inetpro> that IP is dynamically assigned to your router by Telkom
<Xsm> okay so then it should be able to be pinged by kilos? or am I missing something here?
<inetpro> yes, you seem to be missing something
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> im too tired to laugh like that man
<Xsm> lol
<inetpro> you either talk to your ISP to provide you with a static public IP range or you look into DynDNS
 * Xsm goes to look into DynDNS
<Kilos> haha
<Xsm> Okay but now....
<inetpro> or you use other tricks
<Xsm> That is like logging into another account to have a dedicated ip, using a DNS, surely that can be done from a dns server progam off the server?
<Xsm> the local server
<Kilos> other tricks
<Kilos> embroidery my pro
<Xsm> ha ha ha ha ha
<Kilos> just get me into it so i can sleep
<inetpro> there's more than one way to skin a cat
<Kilos> just skin the thing
<Xsm> <--- is no longer a butcher
<Xsm> :-P
<Kilos> if you make a loud enough noise it will jumps out of its skin on its own
<Xsm> lol
<inetpro> there's no single magic blue pill I can prescribe to solve your problem
<Kilos> ai!
<Xsm> Okay sleep time kilos lol
<Kilos> ty ty ty
<Kilos> read lots
<Xsm> ty inetpro
<Kilos> see ya morning
<Xsm> nods
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<inetpro> thank you for understanding
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> nie vir die blou pill nie
<Xsm> ha ha ha ha
 * Xsm goes back to the proxy server
<inetpro> Xsm: why would you want to connect from the outside?
<Xsm> because the client is far away from anything and I can't always be there on site
<inetpro> ok, so tell me how do you connect to help your dad on his PC when you're in a remote location?
<Xsm> teamviewer
<inetpro> ah... so there's one solution, not?
<Xsm> I was trying to ssh as this is a server with cli
<Xsm> I was thinking of connecting via, teamviewer with the internal network and then just ssh to the server.
<inetpro> now I'm not saying that is how you should do it for your server, just a different way at looking at your problem
<Xsm> I have thought of it already yes ty
<Xsm> and even if I change the network cables around I could access it even if the server cuts connection to the network
<Xsm> inetpro: do you have an email?
<inetpro> who hasn't?
<inetpro> I'm no fan of email though
<Xsm> when I pastebin it it changes the whold format, I wanted to show you something and have your opinon on it please.
<Xsm> ty inetpro :-)
<inetpro> Xsm: you're welcome
<inetpro> keep asking those questions
<inetpro> teaching others while you learn will help you to grow stronger as well
<inetpro> there's no such thing as a stupid question
<Xsm> Awesome advice ty inetpro :-)
<inetpro> good night
<Xsm> night inetpro
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-06
<squish102> MaNI: were do you get news now (with comments)?
<squish102> Comments were always more interesting than the actual artical.
<paddatrapper> superfly: sounds interesting. As a replacement for trello? 
<superfly> paddatrapper: yes
<superfly> it's open source and free
<superfly> paddatrapper: https://kanban.openlp.io/b/2o3HefYQ2Yg7kmhTM/openlp
<paddatrapper> I'm certainly for replacing trello with FLOSS. superfly: do you know if there is an easy way to migrate our Trello stuff? 
<superfly> paddatrapper: super easy. watch this.
<superfly> https://kanban.snyman.info/b/GEcW8Xu4DrFWFuwXd/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<superfly> paddatrapper: ^^
<paddatrapper> superfly: I'm impressed! 
<superfly> It's still rough around the edges, but it works pretty well
<superfly> paddatrapper: I have actually contributed (a little) to it. Up until today it wasn't able to import checklists from Trello.
<paddatrapper> superfly: Hehe. Nice 
<superfly> Right, I think it's bed time for me. I've got another interview with Red Hat (different team to last time) tomorrow morning at 9am.
<anirbaan> good luck superfly :)
<superfly> thanks anirbaan
<superfly> morning nsnzero
<nsnzero> good morning /evening superfly 
<superfly> evening... I said about 20 minutes ago I need to go to bed, and yet I find myself still at my computer
<nsnzero> when i played pc games i shouldnt sleep 
 * nsnzero is setting up  weechat to his liking
<nsnzero> so many colours - i need sunglasses 
<nsnzero> good morning all 
<magellanic> morning
<nsnzero> morning magellanic 
<chesedo> morning squish102 paddatrapper anirbaan nsnzero magellanic and all others
<chesedo> anirbaan magellanic are you guys old peeps (with possible new nicks)?
<chesedo> superfly: seems good to me
<inetpro> good mornings
<magellanic> nope
<chesedo> morings inetpro
<chesedo> magellanic: well welcome to the #ubuntu-za channel then
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<magellanic> thanks, I was here before with the same nick, but haven't been on for a while...
<magellanic> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> how's things this morning?
<inetpro> chesedo: the fly's kanban looking good, did you see it?
<inetpro> chesedo: https://kanban.snyman.info/b/GEcW8Xu4DrFWFuwXd/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<chesedo> inetpro: yip looks good... me ok with the switch and you?
<inetpro> I just need to subscribe and test, don't mind switching if it work
<inetpro> works as well
<anirbaan> chesedo: I am pavlushka in guise of anirbaan :p
<anirbaan> and hello chesedo :)
 * anirbaan on a school machine
<inetpro> chesedo: I guess the next step would be to register kanban.ubuntu-za.org
<chesedo> inetpro: register?
<chesedo> it is just a subdomain, so only need a dns record...
<inetpro> register/configure/set up
<chesedo> oh, yes...
<anirbaan> bye bye for now :)
<paddatrapper> Morning chesedo
<paddatrapper> And everyone else 
<nsnzero> does anyone know how to open a port on a netgear2200 telkom router ?
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: Web interface? 
<paddatrapper> Port forwarding 
<nsnzero> paddatrapper: hi - its got nothing on the interface that says port forawrding
<nsnzero> best i did was add it to the firewall rules - which apparently is also used for the port forwarding in this router
<sakhi> Morning #ubuntu-za
<nsnzero> after 1 hour of fiddling -> no success as nmap reports are port still closed 
<nsnzero> morning sakhi 
<sakhi> I have recently moved to Jhb (midrand) are there any meetups this side? Linux, Security and DevOps?
<nsnzero> sakhi: i am sure that there are 
<andrewlsd> Hi all. 
<andrewlsd> Greets to nsnzero paddatrapper sakhi MaNI magellanic inetpro smile thatgraemeguy chesedo Mzolisto
<paddatrapper> Hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: you might find "virtual servers" in the list.
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: or this link: https://portforward.com/netgear/dgn2200/
<andrewlsd> admittedly telkom may have changed the interface :-/
<nsnzero> hi andrewlsd 
<nsnzero> the telkom firmware doesnt have the port forwarding link
<andrewlsd> I wonder, perhaps you can manually type that URL in.
<andrewlsd> usually the URLs are all loaded inside frames. so you don't get to see the "real" URL
<andrewlsd> but it just might be possible to find out what it is.
<andrewlsd> in which case the URL is only hidden and functionality not disabled.
<magellanic> hi andrewlsd 
<MaNI> squish102, I sort of just gave up on the news I guess
<nsnzero> i will give that a try andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: btw, seems to be a common issue: https://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/709982-Port-Forwarding-with-Netgear-DGN2200Mv2-TELKOM
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: also, make sure you've got tcpdump or wireshark, to make sure that the traffic isn't actually going thru but being rejected/dropped on the target LAN device
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: it has a default rule - block everything except port 80 - i think that rule is overriding my settings
<nsnzero> i cant even delete the default 
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: firmware update? mebbe you can load the Netgear stock firmware instead.
<nsnzero> telkom has locked this router to their firmware 
<andrewlsd> do you get an error if you try to load stock firmware?
<andrewlsd> looks like you will.
<andrewlsd> btw http://netgear.co.za/telkom/dgn2200.html
<andrewlsd> latest firmware there is 2014
<nsnzero> tried that - the firmware on that site is older that the router firmware 
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: DDWRT? 
<nsnzero> custom firmware paddatrapper ?
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: yeah. Not sure if that router is supported, but essentially it is a Linux distro designed for home routers. Can do firewall, NAT, port forwarding, QoS, etc. Also receives regular updates 
<andrewlsd> some are https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/netgear/dgn2200 and some aren't https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/netgear/dgn2200v2
<andrewlsd> but some soldering skills are required.
<nsnzero> i will simply make a request for a new router first
<andrewlsd> +1 nsnzero since that 2200 is past EOL.
<nsnzero> setting up some brand new pc's - i think they messed up the front usb connection destroyed 2 of my usb disks - i tested they worked before i inserted them into the new pc's
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon guys
<andrewlsd> \o nsnzero ciao
<andrewlsd> ciao all. 
 * andrewlsd disconnects from Quassel Core
<superfly> Hi magellanic! 
<magellanic> heya superfly 
<superfly> magellanic I have an interview with Red Hat today. 
<inetpro> superfly: good luck, at what time is you interview?
<magellanic> wow superfly, awesome! best of luck :)
<magellanic> where about are you these days
<superfly> magellanic: Tucson, AZ
<superfly> inetpro: 55 minutes from now 
<magellanic> ah nice, good luck. I didn't know they had offices there
<magellanic> I went past their offices in NC once
<superfly> magellanic: they don't. I'll be working remote 
<superfly> Hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> hi superfly 
<superfly> magellanic: I might eventually move to Raleigh, or maybe Dallas, but for now I'm remote 
<magellanic> sounds good, for for it :)
<magellanic> go*
<kulelu88> where you working? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: not working yet, but if this week goes well I could be working for Red Hat
<kulelu88> they do remote in the US and use Python extensively. good to hear
<nsnzero> evening guys
<superfly> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi superfly 
<nsnzero> how is the job hunting going superfly ?
<superfly> nsnzero: Just finished up another interview with Red Hat
<superfly> I think it went well. So then I'll have two teams at Red Hat who are interested in me, which is good.
<nsnzero> thats awesome superfly - gives you some leverage having 2 teams after you
<superfly> Very. There are still follow-up interviews, but hopefully those will also go well.
<nsnzero> keep trying elsewhere as well 
<inetpro> sounds good superfly
<nsnzero> good evening inetpro 
<chesedo> morning superfly, and best of luck with the follow ups
<superfly> hi chesedo, thanks
<nsnzero> have a good night 
<inetpro> good night everyone
<kulelu88> superfly: are you familiar with advanced SSH?
<superfly> kulelu88: "advanced" SSH?
<kulelu88> superfly: I am trying to figure out SSH agent-forwarding
<superfly> oh
<superfly> I've done that before
<kulelu88> eg. I SSH into a VPS and I need agent-forwarding for github. how do I do that?
<superfly> kulelu88: ~/.ssh/config is a file you should create and use often #justsayin
<superfly> and in there you put your agent forwarding
<kulelu88> superfly: I have that. how do I add github in there?
<superfly> kulelu88: did you look at this page? https://developer.github.com/guides/using-ssh-agent-forwarding/
<kulelu88> looking now.
<kulelu88> superfly: what does your config file look like for your github agent-forwarding?
<superfly> kulelu88: I don't use github agent-forwarding
 * superfly hardly uses github or git
<kulelu88> my understanding of it is that it acts as if your other keys are present on the remote server, allowing you to SSH to github from remote server?
<superfly> kulelu88: yes
<superfly> kulelu88: are you seeing a particular error?
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-07
<paddatrapper> Hmm... https://joeyh.name/blog/entry/removing_everything_from_github/
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<inetpro> good mornings
<chesedo> morning paddatrapper inetpro
<chesedo> and all others
<nsnzero> morning all 
<andrewlsd> Morning paddatrapper inetpro chesedo nsnzero
<andrewlsd> Morning magellanic MaNI Mzolisto Squirm smile
<andrewlsd> Hi Sxuza, I don't think I've seen you here before (I'm often not here)
<paddatrapper> Morning chesedo, andrewlsd
<chesedo> hi nsnzero andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> Maaz tell Sxuza hope to see you here soon
 * andrewlsd looks across at ZaTech slack via IRC bridge
<andrewlsd> Time to migrate my little VPs to ubuntu 16.04.  Later version of Quassel-core resolves the funny Slack-IRC issue that makes my nic display (to me) as "Welcome". Minor irritation. Still shows correctly for other users.
<andrewlsd> `canonical-livepatch status`
<andrewlsd> `fully-patched: true`
<andrewlsd> Woot
<magellanic> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> o/ magellanic :-)
<chesedo> inetpro or superfly it seems that Maaz has left us...
<andrewlsd> hmm. that explains some things. 
<chesedo> andrewlsd: like no response to your "tell Sxuza..."?
<andrewlsd> Yip
<magellanic> why 16.04, due to lts? I just saw this, which was a bit depressing, but from it, the protections were effective from 16.10 onward. https://fosdem.org/2017/schedule/event/linux_desktop_versus_windows10/attachments/slides/1730/export/events/attachments/linux_desktop_versus_windows10/slides/1730/fosdem_linux_desktop_security.pdf
<magellanic> but then here I am using mint based of 14.04 :p
<magespawn> good day all
<chesedo> magellanic: that is quite interesting... i see that it is future dated, so might hear a lot about it in the next few days...
<chesedo> hi magespawn
<magellanic> future dated?
<andrewlsd> magellanic yeah, upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 (I only run servers on LTS). Happy to run other containers inside. but host will be LTS.
<andrewlsd> (until it isn't  :-P  )
<magellanic> cool, yep servers should just be lts, desktop is a different story
<andrewlsd> magellanic: will be interesting if snaps become a real thing. in which case I can then run LTS desktop, with the latest X/Y/Z snap
<andrewlsd> I'm a bit OS-re-install fatigued at the moment.
<andrewlsd> theblazehen (who isn't here right now) is already on 17.04 afaik
 * andrewlsd goes to look for theblazehen
<chesedo> magellanic: here -> https://hboeck.de ... the date for the article is the 18th...
<jerit> hey everybody!
<nsnzero> hi andrewlsd chesedo jerit 
<andrewlsd> \o/ jerit woot
<nsnzero> still struggling with my port forwarding drama ...
<magellanic> andrewlsd: yeah, re-install and reconfigure/setup etc is a pain
<magellanic> chesedo: ah, it must be him repeating the talk then, it was given at fosdem early Feb
<andrewlsd> `snap` does make it nice and easy to cleanly remove stuff.
<theblazehen> Hi
<jerit> lol andrewlsd hi
<nsnzero> hii theblazehen 
<jerit> you seem fairly excited that I'm here though I can't imagine why :P
 * andrewlsd is also excited to see theblazehen
<theblazehen> heh
<theblazehen> Broke my quassel core
 * andrewlsd thinks that is like "broke my ulna in 2 places"
<theblazehen> Tried live migration, failed, tried normal move, some btrfs error. Normally when it fails it leaves the container on the source host
<theblazehen> this time it copied to the new host, /me though it was still at source host, so I did a lxc delete -f quasselcore on new host, turns out that it was copied to new host and deleted from old... Was gonna move it to a docker container anyway
<theblazehen> Annoyed that I lost the db though
 * andrewlsd likes "hide chat" in quassel.
<andrewlsd> ^ using it in ZAtech_slack IRC to "mute" channels.
<nsnzero> as soon as i opened port 22 on my router i started getting login failure messages for root in the auth.log
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Now point it to a honeypot
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: smuxi.im looks nice.  I like "multi-user" of Quassel. although, I suppose you could just run multiple smuxi backends in containers.
<andrewlsd> still nice to have a single IP/host to which several different folk can connect to their own IRC identities&networks
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: if you make the password something simple, and start allowing password-based logins, those failure messages will go away :-P
 * andrewlsd ducks
<nsnzero> i am still learning networking - have basic knowledge that comes from watching mr robot 
<nsnzero> i will have to find a good book on this subject 
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: i need to find out about using pass-keys and certificates 
 * nsnzero reads linux network administrators guide
<magespawn> nsnzero: those failed logins are for people trying to login into your router
<nsnzero> hi magespawn 
<nsnzero> yip these netgear routers have a serious security bug - they can be taking over by bots
<nsnzero> https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/12/12/netgear-routers-have-gaping-remote-access-hole/
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero ben struggling with router. moved it to side of house with better signal then cable didnt work
<Kilos> swapped cables and it worked so tried old cable directly to here and it worked as well so started all over
<nsnzero> was wondering why i didnt see you on today 
<Kilos> and now its working so where could the stupid prob have been
<Kilos> routers are painful things
<Kilos> and now i gotta rest sigh
<Kilos> hello everyone else
<nsnzero> router are like women 1 wrong move and you are shut out 
<Kilos> i now gonna take lappy back to my room and see if that cable also wants to give me gears 
<Kilos> so if im missing its not me but devices
<Kilos> just tell oom angjan if he asks and im offline that we left here at 5 am and got back and 7.30 pm exhausted and must go for scan on the 24th to map out dead sections of heart.
<Kilos> different section in the hospital so now i learn more
<Kilos> ]last fools never told me parts are dead already the swines
<nsnzero> sorry to hear that kilos
<Kilos> np man im just angry now. thats why aus docs said bypass asap
<Kilos> here asap is in 2 to 3 years time
<Kilos> lemme finish cabling and then sleep a bit
<nsnzero> have you been to albert luthuli ?
<Kilos> no steve biko
<Kilos> only govt one available
<Kilos> others charge 100's of ks per op
<nsnzero> you in toti though ?
<Kilos> no in rustenburg
<Kilos> so pta docs
<nsnzero> medical aid is expensive but hospitals are crazy 
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon Kilos - chat later 
<magespawn> brb
<jerit> any of you guys know a lawyer in pta/cullinan area who will subpoena a guy for me and take payment only after the case is concluded?
<jerit> my lawyer says there's virtually no chance I'll lose my case in court but wants 3k to subpoena the defendant and he won't represent me in court because its so far from his offices
<nsnzero> ~]74
<jerit> did anyone address my queries about a lawyer? I didn't see before I got disconnected :(
<thatgraemeguy> nobody did
<thatgraemeguy> there's a group on facebook called "Legal Talk SA", ask them
<thatgraemeguy> or "Legal Talk South Africa" perhaps, I never remember which
<chesedo> nsnzero: for my studies I am going through the book "Network+: Guide to Networks" which you might find interesting...
<nsnzero> hi chesedo - is it a free resource ?
<chesedo> else, i think, that the understanding of the 7 ISO layers is a great starting point
<chesedo> nsnzero: np, university work so hell expensive :P
<chesedo> around R600-R700 iirc
<chesedo> s/np/nope/
<nsnzero> ouch - that is a ssd or a new router 
<nsnzero> this free 1 is got earlier seems very comprehensive and is specific to linux/unix 
<chesedo> nsnzero: which one is that
<nsnzero> linux network administrators guide 
<nsnzero> tldp.org/LDP/nag2/index.html
<chesedo> nsnzero: also consider that some protocols have become obsolete, so reading something oldish might require double learning
<jerit> chesedo: what about this? https://www.cybrary.it/course/comptia-network-plus/
<jerit> that's free
<nsnzero> thanks chesedo 
<nsnzero> trying to setup a huawei b539 modem - its got a usb that allows fpt / samba access but its no recognising my usb's
<jerit> different usb version?
<chesedo> that seems quite well structured jerit , thanks for sharing...
<superfly> USB modeswitch? 
<superfly> oh, not in your pc? 
<chesedo> maybe it's the filesystem type...
<nsnzero> yip its plugs into the modem - definitely the file system
<nsnzero> creating a usb with all file systems to check which works
<nsnzero> only works with >4 gig usb's :(
<magespawn> good evening
<nsnzero> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi nsnzero 
<inetpro> good evening
<nsnzero> how you doing magespawn 
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<nsnzero> evening inetpro 
<magespawn> good and you nsnzero?
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-08
<Langjan> Hi just checking in on the sleep-less chat members - watching the cricket or a guilty conscience? Lol 
<paddatrapper> T819%9!
<paddatrapper> Apologies 
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<inetpro> guten morgen
<inetpro> paddatrapper: time to change that...
<paddatrapper> inetpro: it was my fat fingers trying to pick up keys and my phone at the same time... 
<inetpro> haha :-)
<nsnzero> morning all
<Langjan> G morning all
<Langjan> how you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> morning Langjan nsnzero inetpro paddatrapper and others
<Kilos> i am still ok ty Langjan how are you? hehe
<nsnzero> hi Kilos Langjan 
<Langjan> Good, also fine thks Kilos except I need your lifesaving skills
<Langjan> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> speak to me oh old one
<Kilos> dont make me swim 50 metres though
<Langjan> Lmga. I tried to get my startup ubuntu logo back ended up editing grub GFX mode and got options that I did not know about
<andrewlsd> Morning y'all
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Langjan> so I trid to reboot and landed up with graphics prob
<Langjan> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> ai! Langjan 
<Langjan> huge screen but nothing works
<Kilos> for starters why wasnt your startup logo there to start with
<Langjan> running on laptop
<Kilos> lets go through it slowly
<Langjan> OK I did a frashinstall and the ogo was gone since then 
<Langjan> It was after I went to 64 bit
<Kilos> so what do you see on startup then
<Langjan> just a blank screen
<Kilos> ok lets try the aptitude reinstall route
<Langjan> running on live dvd now but dnt thinkthat will help 
<nsnzero> thats the plymouth screen -> shows the logo
<Kilos> i need to learn what apt can do still
<Kilos> ah nsnzero so where the logo went?
<nsnzero> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<Kilos> Langjan ctrl+alt+F3 does what
<nsnzero> i think its looking for a theme thats not there hence the blank screen 
<Kilos> i wbb debs online
<nsnzero> apt search plymouth will give you available themes
<Kilos> nsnzero help oom jan please
<Langjan> let me reboot first, on live dvd now
<Langjan> ctrl+alt+f3 does nothing
<nsnzero> ctrl+alt+function lets you change sessions 
<Langjan> function?
<nsnzero> F1 F2 F3 ... etc function keys
<Langjan> they do nothing system seems dead just shows a screen with huge graphics
<Kilos> you see a 
<Kilos> um
<Langjan> no cursor, no internet
<Kilos> thing where you type commands
<Kilos> cursor
<Langjan> mouse pointer static
<Kilos> prompt is the word im looking for
<nsnzero> you need to reset grub - you have changed the gfx mode 
<Kilos> go ahead ty nsnzero 
<Langjan> thks nsnzero 
<Langjan> how do I reset grub in nothing works?
<nsnzero> just checking .... 
<Kilos> cant you type commands even?
<Langjan> nope
<Langjan> no terminal opens
<Kilos> ai!
<nsnzero> how did you edit the grub config Langjan ?
<Langjan> you mean what did I change? 
<nsnzero> try changing the session with ctrl+alt+F1 , F2 , F3 .... 
<Langjan> they are all not reacting
<Langjan> screen just shows al startup apps in huge graphics and nothing is reacting
<nsnzero> both Langjan .... but if you hold down the left shift key when booting - you will get the grub menu 
<Langjan> ok let me try thks
<nsnzero> do you remember what you changed ?
<Langjan> gfx mode deleted the #  than added a line
<Langjan> ok in grub now
<Langjan> advanced options?
<Langjan> looks like I can select an older kernel?
<Langjan> yes I did that and all is back to normal, many thanks guys
<nsnzero> pleasure 
<Langjan> Enjoy your day nsnzero 
<nsnzero> thanks Langjan  and you have a good day too 
<Kilos> is it fixed
<Langjan> yes thks Kilos 
<Langjan> whats news from Oz?
<Kilos> now listen
<Kilos> they fine ty just stressing about my heart
<Kilos> Langjan rule 1 dont try fix what isnt broken
<Langjan> Good and thks, leave well enough alone is now my middle name
<nsnzero> **** or ask first then make changes ****
<Kilos> rule 2 before you try some advise from the internet come ask here and bring the link to where you getting the advise
<Kilos> zlways ask here
<Langjan> OK boss and lifesaver, will do
<Kilos> always
<Kilos> im happy you got it going, ty nsnzero 
<Kilos> the oom does things that are beyong me
<Langjan> That was Bing Crosby's song
<Langjan> Always
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> ill be helping you always 
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Got to keep me going with something interesting - always
<Kilos> i dont love you you too old and ugly
<Kilos> but you a good friend
<Langjan> Lmga, thinking how you will look when you get to 74
<Kilos> oh and aking vits c 4 times a day
<Langjan> Good boy!
<Kilos> got 2 more bottles
<Langjan> Feel the kick yet?
<Kilos> no
<Langjan> ai
<Kilos> where must it kick?
<Langjan> hardegat
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> ok going for breakfast lekker daggie
<Kilos> ian felt it quick but nothing works on me in a short while
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> have a good day
<Langjan> thks and keep it up until you feel kick
<Kilos> where?
<Langjan> jy ook my lifesaver
<Langjan> in the backside where else?
<Kilos> lmga there no pain there man
<Kilos> go eat
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> wil be when it kicks
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> moi loop
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
 * andrewlsd lurks
<nsnzero> hi andrewlsd 
<nsnzero> kilos correct me if i am wrong but didnt you once stay in toti ?
<Kilos> yes nsnzero about 30 years ago
<nsnzero> thanks for the update Kilos 
<nsnzero> i need to get more people from  durban to be involved in ubuntu
<Kilos> there were a feww there
<Kilos> vince0 is there and wwk
<Kilos> you could still find buntu users in dbnlug as well
<nsnzero> dbnlug is inactive from the last time i checked
<Kilos> try find vince0
<Kilos> he is on G+ iirc
<Kilos> and william walter kinghorn has many things going in durbs
<magellanic> hi lurker, I mean andrewlsd :P
<Kilos> hi magellanic 
<magellanic> hi Kilos 
<nsnzero> yesterday i spent a few hours in #unbuntu-za - wondering why no one was chatting 
<andrewlsd> inetpro: no Maaz today? I may have missed the discussion, but is Maaz been repaired/replaced?
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: there was talk of upgrading maaz
<Kilos> been missing in action some days now iirc
<Kilos> i can bring a loan bot here
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<nsnzero> no siri or cortana ? lol 
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<nsnzero> guys is there a program like emacs with common key binding like ctrl+s to save ctrl+c to copy 
<nsnzero> found a keybinding called Ergoemacs - GNU Emacs for people who did not grow up with emacs
<andrewlsd> ^ that sounds like a question for theblazehen
<andrewlsd> QA: tell magellanic hi there. sorry I missed you
<QA> andrewlsd: I don't know who magellanic is. Say 'magellanic on freenode' and I'll take your word that magellanic exists
<andrewlsd> QA: tell magellanic on freenode hi there. sorry I missed you
<QA> andrewlsd: Sure, I'll tell magellanic on freenode
<theblazehen> Hi. nsnzero look at the CUA keys option
 * andrewlsd basks in the awesomeness of theblazehen
<theblazehen> If you use the menu bar, options -> Use CUA keys
<theblazehen> heh
<andrewlsd> fortunately _there is no charge for awesomess_
<theblazehen> It's right in the menus
<andrewlsd> _or attractiveness_
<theblazehen> lol
 * andrewlsd looks at several menus
 * andrewlsd does not see CUA anywhere
<nsnzero> installing emacs now to try it out
 * andrewlsd puts down menus from Spur, Nandos and 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Have you looked at spacemacs? Does a lot of the hard work for you
 * andrewlsd <insert_restaurant_name_here>
 * theblazehen uses it
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Try going to a restaurant that RMS frequents?
<nsnzero> theblazehen:  i checked it out but you need emacs24 installed first 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: And you can't use emacs24?
<theblazehen> Which version do you have?
<nsnzero> i have no version installed yet - downloading now 
<theblazehen> Yeah. But spacemacs is easier than starting with an empty init.el
<nsnzero> was checking it out last night - but the key binding in emacs left me wondering 
 * theblazehen doesn't really know any lisp... But if you don't want to learn lisp to configure your text editor, spacemacs is great
<theblazehen> yeah. It's as easy as clicking the option in the menu
<theblazehen> spacemacs has emacs or vim keybindings, with option for CUA
<theblazehen> Takes like 3 seconds to start spacemacs though :/ But if you use emacsclient it's not too bad
<theblazehen> Emacsclient causes issues when you use neotree in multiple frames though, and I just use vim for quick edits
<nsnzero> i dont know what emacsclient is theblazehen 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: You can run emacs as a daemon if you don't want to wait the 2 - 10 seconds for it to start up
<nsnzero> will spacemacs run in terminal ?
<theblazehen> These days I just deal with the little wait, since I generally use it for long running sessions
<theblazehen> Yeah, just pass it the option to run in console
<theblazehen> Terminal is very limited in terms of keys that can be entered 
<nsnzero> currently i am using nano  - serves its purpose - but emacs is something i want to play with 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah, go for spacemacs. It does all the basic stuff for you
<theblazehen> nsnzero: I really love https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/emacs#TRAMP
<nsnzero> error: Package `package-build-' is unavailable
<nsnzero> emacs --insecure cures the above probllem
<nsnzero> so many other issues with spacemacs
<theblazehen> How so?
<nsnzero> helm giving me errors
<nsnzero> spacemacs helm-ag :init: Symbol's function definition is void:
<theblazehen> Tried closing it and opening it again?
 * theblazehen sometimes needs to do that after editing certain bits of the config file etc, live reload doesn't always work
<nsnzero> 5 times restarted still the same
<theblazehen> Hmm. No issues for me. emacs version?
<nsnzero> welcome back Maaz
<andrewlsd> Hello Maaz
<nsnzero> emacs24
<andrewlsd> Maaz: segfault
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Huh?
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Are you looking for a "text editor", or a bit more of a full development environment?
 * andrewlsd was just checking
<nsnzero> how do i close windows/buffers ?
<theblazehen> <space> w will give you a window menu
<nsnzero> test editor but if it offers more - i will take it 
<theblazehen> In vim mode I just :q
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: https://xkcd.com/371/
<theblazehen> nsnzero: tip: If you want to do something, and can't find it in the menu, <spacw> : 
<theblazehen> then type what you're looking for
 * theblazehen still doesn't know where comment-region is in the menu
<theblazehen> eg, <spc> : kill win gives me "kll-buffer-and-window"
<theblazehen> Amazing how much there is
<theblazehen> https://github.com/tkf/emacs-ipython-notebook/wiki/Screenshots is amazing
<theblazehen> http://termbin.com/xnhl my .spacemacs
<theblazehen> and new-frame creates a new window (as managed by your window manager, not a window inside emacs)
<theblazehen> hi jerit
<jerit> o/
<jerit> how goes
<theblazehen> Good and you jerit?
<jerit> can't complain much :P
<jerit> currently just trying to figure out wtf I'm supposed to put on a landing page for my Adwords ads
<theblazehen> heh. Someone asks a north korean guy how he's doing. "Can't complain" he says
<jerit> lol
<andrewlsd> lol
<andrewlsd> jerit: I dunno maybe just add some words ;-P
<jerit> maybe I must log in to the mailing service that planet fitness uses and see what their emails look like since I forgot since I left that company 4 years ago
<jerit> (they haven't changed their login credentials in all that time)
<jerit> maybe that'll help
<theblazehen> jerit: goatse.ch/ (Maybe a little nsfw. Depending on how nsfw a little ascii can be)
<jerit> theblazehen: what concerns me most about that is that someone paid for that domain and took the time to make that into ascii art
<theblazehen> heh
<theblazehen> So I encoded the "Don't copy that floppy" video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up863eQKGUI) so that it is 1352 KB. Aka, I can now copy that floppy. https://linx.li/bidm4bzq.mkv
<theblazehen> opus + x265 / HEVC
<nsnzero>  i gave up on emacs
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Maybe give vanilla emacs a go?
<nsnzero> tried vanilla as well - learning curve to steep 
<nsnzero> i need a something a little better than nano 
<theblazehen> I got a "watchable" video in 22.77 kbit/s
<theblazehen> nsnzero: I've heard good things about https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe's_Own_Editor
<theblazehen> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ne_(text_editor) has "normal" key bindings as well, and a menu bar
<nsnzero> midnight commander is a text editor as well !
<theblazehen> nice
<andrewlsd> anyone know whether there is an alternative command to `tree` that does pretty much the same thing, but perhaps with additional options?
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: yeah, mc ftw
<nsnzero> mc reminds me of wordperfect 
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: What are you looking for?
<andrewlsd> ? looking for?
<nsnzero> what do you want tree to do ?
<andrewlsd> oh. just what tree does. 
<andrewlsd> but I was wondering whether there was some other built-in or something like that that might do the same role, but have a different name.
<nsnzero> tree print directories in a tree format
<andrewlsd> e.g like mail vs mailx
<andrewlsd> yip, and that is what I wanted to do (print directories in a tree format)
<nsnzero> cp tree treex ?
<andrewlsd> was just curious, every so often one comes across alternatives. looking for `serendipity`
<andrewlsd> lol nsnzero
<andrewlsd> or go hardcore....   edit the source s/tree/treex/ then package the deb as treex ; then upload to repo, and apt-get install treex
<nsnzero> i was looking for program that print file listing in html format - tree does that - its pretty good 
<pavlushka> nsnzero: tree and tee are two different command :p
<pavlushka> *s
<andrewlsd> btw, other examples that I was thinking of are `tar` vs `star` and `egrep` vs `grep`
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: http://termbin.com/3rn2 :p
<theblazehen> Also, grep -E iirc, and have you looked at bsdtar?
<andrewlsd> TIL: `/proc/self`  like `cat /proc/self/status`  never knew about that before
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: man 5 procfs :)
<andrewlsd> TY theblazehen. 
<inetpro> Maaz: wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much inetpro my good good friend
<inetpro> cocooncrash: thanks for fixing it/him/her again
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: just played with creating the "unread" type view from Slack in Quassel by creating a chat view that only shows channels with new messages. works nicely
<theblazehen> Nice. /me should actually set up a monitor view for busy slack groups with quassel
<cocooncrash> inetpro: np
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon everyone
<jerit> inetpro wasn't I arguing with you several months ago about my own auth that I rolled on a website?
<jerit> no that was someone called inetpro_madness
 * inetpro shakes head in confusion
<pavlushka> good afternoon
<andrewlsd> hi pavlushka 
<andrewlsd> hi inetpro 
<pavlushka> Hello andrewlsd :)
<pavlushka> yes hi inetpro :p
<Squirm_> Hiya
<Kilos> hi Squirm_ 
<Kilos> oooo yay return of the bot
<Kilos> QA leave #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ty inetpro and cocooncrash 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<inetpro> Kilos: sounds like the title of a movie
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> i still gotta find which character makes that o with dots above
<chesedo> Kilos: <right alt> + ; + o = ö
<chesedo> if your keyboard has the sa layout
<chesedo> in fact <right alt> + ; + <most letters> = ä | ë | ï | ö | ü | ẅ | ẗ | ÿ | .......
<jerit> Kilos sudo rm -rf /
<Kilos> ¸¸ö
<Kilos> yooooo hooo ty guys
<Kilos> whats the rm command fo , to remove what
<Kilos> sorry i took so long, had to strip fan and lube the bushes because peeps dunno what fosphore bronze is
<Kilos> anymore
<Kilos> jerit what is the remove command for?
<Kilos> remove root?
<jerit> yeah supposed to have been a joke
<Kilos> hahaha thats dangerous with me i do stupid things and trust everyone here
<Kilos> so dont expect commands that will kill my system
<chesedo> Kilos: see how easy it is to remember too... the ; key has the double dots too...
<inetpro> jerit: don't be evil
<jerit> its not that evil nowadays anyway since there's protection against doing this... I tried it once
<nsnzero> evening guys 
<magellanic> google cloud next17 event livestream, for anyone interested. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_K1YoMHpbk
<magellanic> a bit late sorry
<superfly> hi hi
<nsnzero> good morning / evening superfly 
<superfly> afternoon, actually, it's 12:15
<nsnzero> oh - 9 hours difference
<magellanic> hi superfly 
<superfly> nsnzero: yes. And always 9. Arizona is one of the few states which doesn't do DST
<superfly> hey magellanic
<nsnzero> have you been to the grand canyon ?
<superfly> Maaz: tell nsnzero No, I haven't been to the grand canyon (yet)
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-09
<nsnzero> morning all - have a good day
<Maaz> nsnzero: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell nsnzero No, I haven't been to the grand canyon (yet)" 9 hours, 19 minutes and 8 seconds ago
<superfly> hi nsnzero
<superfly> Night all
<inetpro> good mornings
<magespawn> good morning
<chesedo> morning nsnzero inetpro magespawn Kilos and all others
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<theblazehen> Hi all
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<inetpro> wb Kilos, and hi chesedo as well
<chesedo> hi theblazehen
<inetpro> oh and hi to the blaze hen as well of course
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: you are way too quiet these days, why?
<thatgraemeguy> uhhhh
<thatgraemeguy> I've always been way too quiet :p
<inetpro> haha, you even believe yourself when you say that?
<chesedo> agg, do not worry... the first step in rehabs is in admitting you have the said problem :P
<jerit> I hate when download software doesn't work properly
<chesedo> jerit: download software?
<jerit> Free Download Manager for one
<jerit> some of them allow you to schedule changes in download speed to save bandwidth, so I schedule "alternative" rates during the day when people are online and then let it go full out through the night, but this stupid thing decided better of removing the speed limit last night so my download made no progress whatsoever
<chesedo> there is always uget, rat, wget, aria2, etc...
<chesedo> oh
<Kilos> ty inetpro  and hi everyone
<jerit> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi jerit 
<Langjan> Hello all
<Langjan> you ok Kilos ?
<Kilos> hi Langjan  what broke now
<Langjan> Hi there, you ok? Nothing
<Kilos> yip im ok ty, still waiting for something to kick me
<Kilos> tired only otherwise fine ty
<Kilos> how about you?
<Langjan> Just came to say were going to Pmburg for a week + for bowls
<Langjan> Fine thks
<Kilos> lekker, enjoy
<Langjan> Sorry gotta go for some lunch
<Kilos> go
<Langjan> thks go well and keep kicking
<Kilos> of course ty and you go fafe
<Kilos> safe as well
<nsnzero> how do i change the theme in emacs ?
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<nsnzero> an Langjan 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> carefully
<nsnzero> so far i pressed all the wrong buttons - but i am learning 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> hi nsnzero 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: You running vanilla emacs?
<nsnzero> yes theblazehen 
<nsnzero> stock standard but its got a funny pink theme to it - so i am editing it 
<nsnzero> the melpa repos do not work as well 
<nsnzero> i will have to sit with this later 
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon guys 
<theblazehen> https://linx.li/he9yfsu0.mkv Don't copy that floppy video encoded so that it _just_ fits on a 1.44 mb flopy (49 bytes spare). Really surprised at the quality. Can even read text that isn't moving
<andrewlsd> just popped in to check.
 * andrewlsd goes away again
<magellanic> hi and bye andrewlsd 
<K_K_N> hi all
<K_K_N> does anybody know where I can find the software for a nokia cs-19 internet stick?
<K_K_N> according to the help guide it says insert the stick and then click the CD Drive Nokia and I should see nokiainternetmodem.deb but when I click there its empty?
<K_K_N> it says No Media
<K_K_N> the device is a Cell-C device if that helps
<K_K_N> so not sure if the device is not mounting properly or maybe the contents is blocked by some settings or because its from CellC they maybe do not have the linux version for the software on the stick?
<K_K_N> Kilos, sorry to read about what happen to you, you may have noticed I have not logged onto IRC for a very long time
<K_K_N> only read it yesterday or was it the day before...
<K_K_N> anyways sorry
<superfly> K_K_N: you might need USB modeswitch
<K_K_N> superfly, thanks, is that an application from the repository?
<K_K_N> sorry got disconnected there
<K_K_N> superfly, thanks but I have usb modeswitch installed already
<K_K_N> but I have not used it
<K_K_N> still a newbie when it comes to terminal commands etc.
<nsnzero> hi K_K_N 
<nsnzero> what you trying to do ?
<K_K_N> hi nsnzero
<K_K_N> I want to install the Nokia CS-19 Internet Modem and according to their user guid when I plug the device in and access CD Drive Nokia I should see nokiainternetmodem.deb but for me its blank says no media not even the windows files are visible
<nsnzero> oh yes - i had that problem with a usb dongle 
<nsnzero> if i can only remember what i did ... 
<nsnzero> the device is in the modem mode - linux should have picked it up - modeswitch will switch of the modem and activate the storage drive in the device
<K_K_N> ok how do I do that?
<nsnzero> plug the modem in and type lsusb , press enter and see if the the modem is listed
<nsnzero> in the terminal / console 
<K_K_N> ok it shows up as Nokia Mobile Phone
<nsnzero> you running ubuntu ?
<K_K_N> yep
<nsnzero> open networks on the top  panel - should be in the top right corner 
<nsnzero> i use neon plasma - on mine it on the bottom right corner 
<K_K_N> ok
<nsnzero> if the device is listed there - you click it to activate it
<K_K_N> ok but what about the software on the device how will I access that?
<nsnzero> https://technomagus.wordpress.com/linux/3g/nokia-cs-19-3g-usb-modem-in-ubuntu/
<K_K_N> thanks nsnzero I will look at that now, I searched the net yesterday entire day could not find info related to my specific device so thank you for that
<nsnzero> no problem 
<nsnzero> evening Kilos 
<Kilos-> hi nsnzero superfly K_K_N 
<Kilos-> and inetpro 
<Kilos-> power just went oof
<Kilos-> off
<nsnzero> sorry Kilos
<nsnzero> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hows the programming going kulelu88 ?
<kulelu88> not too bad nsnzero . hows things on your side?
<nsnzero> havent done much kulelu88 - just didnt have the time 
<kulelu88> work keeping you busy?
<nsnzero> work and home - not much time left to play 
<kulelu88> hows your son?
<nsnzero> going to try and help a friend - learning to program the pic microcontroller tonight 
<nsnzero> he can walk now - hey they grow up so fast 
<kulelu88> time for number 2 
<nsnzero> lol - i not ready for another.... too soon 
<nsnzero> installed ubuntu 16.04 server i am sure i didnt set username and password - now its asking me for 1 
<superfly> nsnzero: if he can walk, it's time for #2!
<superfly> :-P
<kulelu88> nsnzero: you can start practicing for number 2 XD
<kulelu88> superfly: any suggestions for doing this with some JS framework: I have 3 form-fields: Name, Surname, Age. Once the user enters that, they get a display of it back to them, now I want to export that display as a single HTML file
<nsnzero> i am goig to wait until he starts to talk
<andrewlsd> evening superfly nsnzero kulelu88 
<kulelu88> hey andrewlsd 
<nsnzero> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> thought I'd pop in to catch the night owls
<andrewlsd> like kulelu88 
<kulelu88> night? it's daytime for superfly and chesedo 
<nsnzero> its a hoot this time of night 
<kulelu88> andrewlsd: we're trying to convince nsnzero that he needs to make more babies
 * chesedo observes that he may not be where he thinks he is
<kulelu88> i think I got it wrong :P who is the oke living in america (apart from fly)
<andrewlsd> kulelu88: all by himself?
<andrewlsd> pavlushka
<andrewlsd> I think
<kulelu88> i think it's Squirm or squish102 
<andrewlsd> yeah I know it's sunshine time in Arid_zona.
<andrewlsd> hmm, that sounds like an alternative name for Cape Town
<andrewlsd> kulelu88: take a peek at #ubuntu-us-az to see
<kulelu88> they have state-level channels in murica? 0.o
<andrewlsd> Maaz: tell pavlushka hi
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Okay, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<chesedo> pavlus is in asia...
<kulelu88> chesedo: my good friend and lover of javascript :)
<chesedo> kulelu88 is right though it is on of the sq's
<chesedo> how goes kulelu88?
<andrewlsd> superfly and pavlushka are in that channel, that's why I thought Pav resident there too
<kulelu88> it's squish102 
 * chesedo currently might love cpp and go more
<kulelu88> andrewlsd: your blonde beard is lovely
<kulelu88> chesedo:  any suggestions for doing this with some JS framework: I have 3 form-fields: Name, Surname, Age. Once the user enters that, they get a display of it back to them, now I want to export that display as a single HTML file
<andrewlsd> lol
<andrewlsd> and my blue hair
<chesedo> kulelu88: export?
<andrewlsd> kulelu88: where did you see me?
<kulelu88> chesedo: think of it like creating a form in an app and instead of "print to pdf" you "print to HTML"
<kulelu88> andrewlsd: I see all things here at my NSA cubicle
<chesedo> kulelu88: so this will be in an app (not on the web)?
<andrewlsd> http://www.lsd.co.za/blogs
<andrewlsd> thought that might have been where
<kulelu88> chesedo: the app will run in a browser
<chesedo> hmm, then the display back will already be in html...
<chesedo> i guess you want the user to save this html?
<chesedo> like a download link...
 * andrewlsd goes now
 * andrewlsd plans to return in the morning
<kulelu88> yes, it must be self-contained. if you export the HTML and then click "open in browser" it should load as just HTML/CSS with no formatting issues
<kulelu88> andrewlsd: XOXO
<andrewlsd> :-D
<chesedo> kulelu88: with offline support?
<chesedo> meaning even when the user has no internet connection...
<kulelu88> chesedo: no, the HTML just needs to open for browsing/viewing
<chesedo> night andrewlsd
<chesedo> kulelu88: i am getting the sense that you mean the html code?
<chesedo> for inspection by the user...
<kulelu88> chesedo: yes. Let me break it down in its simplest form. I have 3 form-fields. I enter name, surname, job description. the app then renders this back to the user. the user can then click on "edit" or "export as HTML file"
<chesedo> kulelu88: either you want this -> http://prismjs.com
<chesedo> or for the user to download the html you will need to serve the html to the user as normal, but will have to change one of the http header tags so that it presents the user with a download dialog...
<kulelu88> I could create the form and render with jquery and show you?
<chesedo> yes, but mostly seems that i am misunderstanding the meaning of export...
<kulelu88> self-contained rendering of what the user sees in their browser
 * chesedo might just be too tired... has been semi sick past few days...
<kulelu88> just the user-data, not any buttons, etc.
 * chesedo will wait for the preview
<kulelu88> https://blogs.adobe.com/cantrell/archives/2012/01/how-to-download-data-as-a-file-from-javascript.html#comments
<kulelu88> https://blogs.adobe.com/cantrell/archives/2012/01/how-to-download-data-as-a-file-from-javascript.html
<nsnzero> goodnight guys - sleep well
<inetpro> good evening
<chesedo> kulelu88: if that is what you are looking for then it was my options two done using js...
<chesedo> kulelu88: you might then also find this usefull http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20508788/do-i-need-content-type-application-octet-stream-for-file-download
<chesedo> evening inetpro
<kulelu88> where is option 2? chesedo 
<chesedo> hinch two...
<chesedo> [21:00:36] <chesedo> or for the user to download the html you will need to serve the html to the user as normal, but will have to change one of the http header tags so that it presents the user with a download dialog...
<kulelu88> oh
<chesedo> that 'Application/octet-stream' in your link is one o the header tags...
<chesedo> although you might want to use 'html/text' instead...
<inetpro> time to go sleep, good night everyone
<magellanic> bye inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: watch them
<Maaz> oh inetpro I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<chesedo> kulelu88: here is something simplier -> http://stackoverflow.com/a/7439083/2727983
<chesedo> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<kulelu88> Maaz: xoxo
<Maaz> kulelu88: Sorry...
<chesedo> Maaz: now no more watching us...
<Maaz> chesedo: Excuse me?
<chesedo> Maaz: i will take away your botsnack :(
<Maaz> thanks, chesedo
<kulelu88> Maaz: sudo rm -rf /
<Maaz> kulelu88: What?
<chesedo> night all
<kulelu88> night
<K_K_N> nsnzero, managed to do what I wanted to do but seems like it was all for nothing that software does not seem to be compatible with 16.04
<K_K_N> so now need to see if there is software for 16.04 cause at the moment ubuntu has found it as a mobile broadband but I want it to see it as a 3G USB modem not a mobile phone
<K_K_N> I am suspecting this is the reason why my connectivty speeds are not as good as it usually is
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-10
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro and other lurkers
<superfly> evening Kilos!
<Kilos> today im going to try repair a ups to use one our router so we dont have to wait for the thing to reset everytime there is a power dip
<Kilos> s/one/on
<superfly> Kilos: just be careful!
<Kilos> will do ty
<Kilos> all good there superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: I had another interview with Red Hat today, by the way, which went well. I think they might make me a job offer.
<Kilos> everything of the best my friend i hope you get it and are very happy in the job
<superfly> Thanks, I hope so too. It sounds great
<Kilos> holding thumbs and praying for you. say hi to mrs fly too
<superfly> thanks Kilos, will do
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and best of luck superfly
<nsnzero> morning all 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero Squirm 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<nsnzero> how are you today /
<nsnzero> ?
<chesedo> morning all
<nsnzero> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> ok ty nsnzero and you?
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> and paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Hi Kilos, chesedo, nsnzero, everyone 
<nsnzero> just a little busy at work Kilos 
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper 
<chesedo> hi paddatrapper
<andrewlsd> Wow, super quiet today.
 * andrewlsd is fighting with storage issues 
<Kilos> dont fight hard or storage becomes even less
<andrewlsd> true dat
<pavlushka> hi andrewlsd :)
<andrewlsd> \o pavlushka
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: got your message from Maaz :)
<andrewlsd> :)
<superfly> ohi
<paddatrapper> Hi superfly
<superfly> hey paddatrapper! how's it going?
<superfly> By the way, if anyone is interested in learning JavaScript, this ebook is free at the moment (I think for a day or two?) https://www.packtpub.com/packt/free-ebook/object-oriented-javascript-pdf-ebook
<paddatrapper> superfly: all good thanks. Yourself? 
<superfly> paddatrapper: Can't complain. Had another interview with Red Hat yesterday, a "panel" interview, was interviewed by 4 "Principal Engineers" over 3 hours. But everyone seemed pretty happy with me and my experience.
<superfly> So I may have a job offer on its way soon.
<superfly> paddatrapper: How's Cassie doing, btw?
 * nsnzero is trying to add a battery indicator to the prompt
<nsnzero> evening guys
<paddatrapper> superfly: that's awesome! Cassie's having great fun, thoroughly enjoying the school he's and and the people. Missing home though! 
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: evening. What prompt are you using?
<superfly> hey nsnzero
<superfly> paddatrapper: I'm glad to hear that.
<nsnzero> zsh
<nsnzero> i got is working but the stats is causing the prompt to shift right over writing other stuff
<nsnzero> i want a simple 3 colour >>> (red yellow green) depending on battery charge
<superfly> I made my zsh prompt look like bash :-P
<superfly> really, I don't care for bling in my prompt, I just want to know which user I am, which computer, and which directory
<nsnzero> hi superfly 
<nsnzero> mine is all bling bling and i think i am using all 256 colors too 
<nsnzero> the battery stats are located here  /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/ 
<nsnzero> how do i echo 3 different coloured >>> ? its just displaying the escape sequences 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<K_K_N> anybody knows why after a while of inactivity my Internet does not work even after disconnecting and reconnecting?
<K_K_N> I will google it but if somebody has the same issue and knows how to fix it without restarting it will be much appreciated
<nsnzero> K_K_N: check you power settings 
<K_K_N> nsnzero, it says don't suspend when inactive
<K_K_N> what I do is disconnect and reconnect and skype seems to connect but no email, google talk, internet or even IRC
<K_K_N> although not 100% sure about skype just no skype icon goes green to say connected
<K_K_N> *know
<K_K_N> have to reboot to get connected
<K_K_N> connecting via Nokia CS-19 internet Stick from Cell-C if that makes a difference
<nsnzero> i had that problem once and only once when i left my laptop on for a while with no activity
<K_K_N> I was thinking maybe if I get the software for Ubuntu that might help cause even my speeds are not as it used to be when I used it on Windows
<nsnzero> they is alot of info on ubuntu droping wifi 
<K_K_N> although the speed issue varies
<K_K_N> yeah I am busy googling seems like lots have the issue but mainly finding WiFi related i.e. with wirless card
<nsnzero> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+dropping+wifi&t=qupzilla&df=m&ia=web
<nsnzero> you have a usb modem !!!
<K_K_N> yep
<K_K_N> 3G
<K_K_N> what I am wondering about is why if I disconnect and reconnect nothing changes, I have to reboot
<nsnzero> i wonder is the driver is not getting locked up -> check you bios if usb power management is enabled or disabled 
<K_K_N> ok let me check that
<K_K_N> also when I disconnect and reconnect I get an IP address, etc from the ISP
<K_K_N> but no connectivity
<K_K_N> but let me reboot and check the above settings in BIOS quick
<K_K_N> brb
<K_K_N> nsnzero, checked the BIOS settings there was an option there, USB S3 Wake-Up which was disabled so I enabled it
<K_K_N> but I use this machine with Windows as well and never had this issue
<K_K_N> so is it a driver issue or network setting issue on Ubuntu
<K_K_N> no sure but lets monitor after this change and see
<nsnzero> hopefully it works out 
<nsnzero> new hardware doesnt play nice with linux unfornately
<nsnzero> i had a problem with my wifi/bluetooth  card - had to swap it out  
<nsnzero> goodnight all 
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-11
<SilverCode> K_K_N: if you just unplug the modem and plug it back in does it work (ie. done reboot)
<SilverCode> K_K_N: we've had problems of 3G data connections being lost even though they are "connected", and we had to power cycle the modem
<magespawn> good morning
<K_K_N> hi SilverCode, nope unplug and replug does not make a difference it says its connected shows me an ip address, etc but no internet, emails, irc, etc although skype seems to be connected cause its icon goes green
<nsnzero> morning all
<K_K_N> sorry power tripped there
<K_K_N> so anybody has any ideas?
<K_K_N> or at least a work around to get my internet connected again without rebooting?
<K_K_N> I have searched the net could not find anything that was specific to my device mostly wireless card issues and most for older versions of ubuntu
<nsnzero> morning K_K_N 
<K_K_N> morning nsnzero 
<K_K_N> yep still having the issue
<nsnzero> does it go off randomly or when the pc sleeps ?
<K_K_N> seems randomly cause last night all the way to this morning I was actively using the machine and the internet and internet was lost but modem light is blue and constant as if still connected and connectivity status says connected
<K_K_N> although the skype icon remained green as if it was connected although I cannot be 100% sure I have no contacts that would have been online at that time
<K_K_N> but nothing else
<K_K_N> had to reboot
<nsnzero> i use cellc as well - sometimes i get no connectivity / traffic even though i am connected - then everything works normal except irc chats dont update
<nsnzero> but if rebooting solves the problem i doubt its network related like mine
<K_K_N> so you thinking problem with Ubuntu configuration?
<nsnzero> what kernel version you using ? uname -r in terminal will tell you
<K_K_N> 4.4.0-66-generic
<K_K_N> but is it possible that everything else can loose connection and only skype have connectivity?
<K_K_N> it seemed like that
<andrewlsd> please post output of...
<nsnzero> its the first time i heard this happen
<andrewlsd> ip r
<andrewlsd> when you are connected
<nsnzero> hi andrewlsd 
<K_K_N> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> are you connected simultaneously to LAN or wifi perhaps?
<K_K_N> at the moment all is working so will the results of ip r be helpful?
<andrewlsd> probably
<nsnzero> he is using a usb dongle 
<K_K_N> andrewlsd, yes just the USB dongle, no cable plugged in and Wireless is switched off
<andrewlsd> k. the K_K_N
<K_K_N> andrewlsd, I sent you a private message with the output
<andrewlsd> I have seen in the past, that NetworkManager sometimes says my mobile device is connected once the PP link is "up" but before it receives an IP addres.
<andrewlsd> resulting in zero traffic being sent.
<andrewlsd> That seemed to happen when the USB dongle had picked up a network, but was hunting for "better" carrier options. eg. it had found Vodacom Edge, but was looking for HSPA and/or busy switching to HSPA when I clicked connect.
 * andrewlsd is *still* fighting with storage + oVirt
 * andrewlsd goes away
<K_K_N> hmm... interesting, and how long did you wait before you had connectivity?
<nsnzero> spent half the night customizing my zsh prompt with battery meter network address and wifi essid - and a real time clock 
<nsnzero> K_K_N: are you running the driver that come with the usb ?
<K_K_N> nope I tried what was on the blog link you sent me and installed that software but I guess that software is not compatible with 16.04 it kept failing
<K_K_N> so I undid everything
<K_K_N> and now ubuntu is seeing it as it was before I changed anything and I am connecting using the mobile broadband connection ubuntu created
<nsnzero> maybe updating the kernel will help - you can switch kernels if there is a problem 
<K_K_N> ok what is the latest kernal cause I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<K_K_N> using that cause I also use this laptop for work related as well
<nsnzero> i am on 16.04 using 4.8.0-41-generic
<K_K_N> ok cool and we will still receive the regular updates that are released?
<K_K_N> how do update only the kernal?
<andrewlsd> K_K_N: using the "mobile broadband connection ubuntu created" is usually the best way.
<andrewlsd> usually additional connectivity software is not required.
<andrewlsd> K_K_N: to update kernel check your software updates, and select the available kernel updates.
<K_K_N> ok so installing the software for the device you say will not make a difference
<K_K_N> I thought mybe if I installed the software for the dongle that might resolve the issue
<andrewlsd> K_K_N: usually the only thing that makes a difference is an edit to usb_modeswitch config file. Which if you look in some of the software packages that the provider gives  you, probably contains  some usb_modeswitch config
<nsnzero> aa105
<andrewlsd> K_K_N: on Linux you _rarely_ install drivers directly from vendor
<nsnzero> K_K_N: you in good hands andrewlsd will help 
<andrewlsd> usually, you can watch what is happening to the device by looking at the system log whilst you plug in the device. 
<nsnzero> chat later guys 
<andrewlsd> for example
 * andrewlsd goes to find USB dongle
 * andrewlsd finds it
<K_K_N> ok thanks andrewlsd let me check that, where the system logs located maybe I might see something that can give me a clue of where to start
<inetpro> good mornings
<K_K_N> morning inetpro
<andrewlsd> watches system log with `sudo journalctl -f`
<andrewlsd> K_K_N: that produces output as shown here: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmg5rcn
<inetpro> andrewlsd: what is wrong with tail?
<andrewlsd> inetpro: nothing. `journalctl` is just standard with systemd stuff
<andrewlsd> so `sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog` should produce the same output
<andrewlsd> K_K_N: that output shows errors because I didn't have a SIM card in the dongle
<inetpro> andrewlsd: sorry that was meant to be a rhetorical question
<andrewlsd> if you see `usb_modeswitch` in the log, thats a good thing.
<K_K_N> that looks like a good command, is it giving me real time logs here?
<andrewlsd> :-) inetpro. I've not had enough sleep to be able to detect rhetorical :-(
 * andrewlsd goes away again to check on oVirt
<inetpro> andrewlsd: what version of oVirt are you running?
<K_K_N> I think I will go get coffee and check if my connectivity is still active when I get back
<K_K_N> brb
<andrewlsd> inetpro: it's RHEV 3.6 actually
<andrewlsd> K_K_N: yes, those are realtime logs
<andrewlsd> K_K_N: thanks for the DM with the route output. 
<inetpro> andrewlsd: ah, old stable stuff
 * andrewlsd has RHV4 stuff too.
<andrewlsd> oVirt does not like having its storage suddenly disconnected.
<inetpro> eish!
<andrewlsd> (which is not surprising)
 * inetpro can just imagine
<inetpro> andrewlsd: you have any idea when RHEV will come with 4.x?
<andrewlsd> it is already.
<andrewlsd> and renamed as RHV
<inetpro> oh that sounds interesting
<andrewlsd> RHV 4.0.2 is current afaik. RHEV 3-series is EOL end September.
<inetpro> cool
<andrewlsd> RHV4 has some nice stuff.  oVirt too. especially SDN integration stuff and `glusterfs` for _hyperconverged_
<andrewlsd> btw, RHV4 VMware to RHV migration tool works brilliantly.
<andrewlsd> RHV4 hypervisor architecture changed quite a bit. Is not more "install" less "image" . Probably must be true for upstream oVirt too.
<andrewlsd> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> andrewlsd: There isn't a pot on
<andrewlsd> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<magellanic> hey andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> o/ magellanic
<andrewlsd> True story: When things go pear-shaped, it's nice to have Red Hat support.  cc superfly
<magellanic> hehe, seems you have been busy this morning
<andrewlsd> Yeah, and all of last night.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for andrewlsd!
<andrewlsd> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> andrewlsd: There isn't a pot on
<andrewlsd> Maaz: why can't have more coffee
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Got it
<magellanic> ah, a crisis?
<andrewlsd> magellanic: definitely
<magellanic> :(
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> andrewlsd: want another cup?
<inetpro> are you winning at least?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
 * inetpro wonders where is oom Kilos
<andrewlsd> inetpro: definitely need more coffee. 
<andrewlsd> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Kilos was last seen 12 hours, 56 minutes and 17 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-03-10 20:12:04 GMT], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-03-10 20:12:10 GMT
<inetpro> andrewlsd: ai! good luck sir, I hope you get it sorted
<andrewlsd> ty inetpro
<K_K_N> hi Kilos 
<K_K_N> how are you doing oom?
<inetpro> Kilos: welcome back 
<inetpro> what happened?
<K_K_N> ok an update people, I had the issue again where I lost connectivity
<K_K_N> while sudo journalctl -f was running
<K_K_N> I disconnected and reconnected
<K_K_N> but still no connectivity
<K_K_N> I copied the logs that were generated before rebooting to regain connectivity
<K_K_N> who will be able to read it and maybe have an idea of why I have no connection?
<magellanic> pastebin it?
<K_K_N> ok let me do that then you guys can advise
<K_K_N> ok pastebin completed
<K_K_N> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmjy8fc
<K_K_N> anybody here that needs me to explain the issue again just in case you were offline while I chatted about it?
<inetpro> K_K_N: been a long time since having those kind of issues, looks like NetworkManager interfering there
<K_K_N> ok so where should I begin looking?
<inetpro> long time ago the way to do it was to remove or disable NetworkManager
<inetpro> but these days I'm not sure whether that is still necessary
<inetpro> thing that works best for me is an independant router that is always on
<magellanic> nothing in the logs stands out to me?
<K_K_N> inetpro, well we might as well try something cause its becoming annoying to have to reboot and unfortunately all I have at the moment is this USB 3G modem
<K_K_N> magellanic, maybe there are some other log files I can look at that might be more helpful?
<magellanic> run some commands and get the outputs if it happens again, maybe: ip ro, ip addr, ping -c2 8.8.8.8, dig www.google.com, tracepath 8.8.8.8
<K_K_N> magellanic, ok cool thanks, so run them when the issue happens, I will do then will reboot and pastebin again for you
<K_K_N> but let me run it now since all is working and maybe see what the difference is
<magellanic> cool
<inetpro> don't think you'll get much output from those when you got disconnected #justsaying
<inetpro> what you may need is a continuous ping to keep the network up
<magellanic> from the logs it looks like it successfully establishes another connection
<K_K_N> yeah and also it seems like skype gets connected but nothing else does
<K_K_N> ok ran the above commands now will wait for when the issue occurs and will run again
<inetpro> question is, did it connect automagically or was it K_K_N triggering it manually again?
<inetpro> maybe play with something like the following as well
<inetpro> ping -s0 -i10 8.8.8.8
<K_K_N> what happens is I just loose everything even if I am busy browsing the net
<K_K_N> but the connection says its still connected
<inetpro> that will ping every 10 seconds with a packetsize of 0
<K_K_N> and the modem light is also blue and constant and also skype icon is green
<K_K_N> I disconnect and reconnect to see if that helps
<K_K_N> I even remove the USB device and reinsert it
<K_K_N> still no difference have to reboot for it to work
<inetpro> just play with the i value to see how long you need packets to flow
<K_K_N> but even if that is the case the connection is timing out because of no packets sent why does disconnecting and reconnecting not help even though the connection status says connected and I have an IP address, DNS, etc. from the ISP?
<K_K_N> only a reboot of the machine helps
<inetpro> wow
<K_K_N> yeah my reaction exactly
<K_K_N> LOL
<inetpro> ping -O -W1 -s0 -i5 8.8.8.8 | perl -nle 'print scalar(localtime), " ", $_'
<inetpro> that ^^ will run the ping every 5 seconds and display the date like a log entry
<inetpro> nice for troubleshooting
<K_K_N> ok I will let that run lets see if the issue occurs again
<inetpro> with that you can compare with events in the logs
<K_K_N> ok cool so let me monitor then I will give feedback
<K_K_N> btw what address is 8.8.8.8?
<inetpro> google dns server
<K_K_N> ah ok cool
<inetpro> https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/
<K_K_N> cool
<K_K_N> wonder if google records the originating IP address and stores the info to send to whoever wants it...
<K_K_N> hehe
<inetpro> they know more about you than you may think
<K_K_N> lol
<K_K_N> you probably right been reading some info on the net about privacy tools etc
<K_K_N> there is a lot I did not realize about what a site you visit can learn about you just with you only visiting their home page
<K_K_N> not even clicking anything
<inetpro> yep, modern browsers leak a huge amount of info by default
<inetpro> all in the name of convenience and service delivery
<K_K_N> I guess some are genuine in their reasoning but we cannot trust them all well after reading what I have been reading I do not trust any
<K_K_N> lol
<K_K_N> so been changing and tweaking settings on the browser according to the advice on the net
<MaNI> the browers are less to blame than all the sites that happily embed th e various google tools
<MaNI> google analytics etc.
<inetpro> Maaz: that's true as well
<Maaz> inetpro: Excuse me?
<inetpro> oops... that was meant for MaNI
<andrewlsd> K_K_N: [1489221639.8227] device (ttyACM0): Activation: successful, device activated. 
<andrewlsd> that line looks good
<andrewlsd> K_K_N:  check if you have any `ppp` lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<andrewlsd> you can do a bin.snyman.info of the output of cat /etc/network/interfaces
<andrewlsd> I couldn't find the info higher up.. Which release of Ubuntu are you using K_K_N
 * andrewlsd goes away again
<inetpro> Kilos: are you ok?
<magespawn> chat later all
<inetpro> wb zaki
<inetpro> oh and hi poppingtonic
<K_K_N> magellanic, here are the results while everything was working and then when nothing was working except skype
<K_K_N> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmczvnd
<magellanic> okay, so your dns is breaking
<magellanic> I'd try and restart dnsmasq after you reconnect, not sure if network manager is starting dnsmasq, or if it is started generally as a system service
<K_K_N> also I can confirm that skype does get reconnected but nothing else
<magellanic> next time it does that, try a: service network-manager restart, it works for me when I need to get dnsmasq restarted
<K_K_N> ok cool I will try that
<magellanic> also, what version of ubuntu is it
<K_K_N> 16.04
<magellanic> okay
<K_K_N> thanks for the help
<K_K_N> when it happens again lets see if that is the issue
<magellanic> sure
<K_K_N> magellanic, I think we got a bit closer now cause now I did not have to reboot the machine
<K_K_N> although I had to remove and reinsert the USB modem
<magellanic> probably due to the network manager restart yeah
<K_K_N> so is the issue what you suspected?
<magellanic> what was the link to the logs you pasted earlier
<K_K_N> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmczvnd
<magellanic> sorry not that link, the one with the syslogs
<magellanic> I can't seem to see it
<magellanic> ah, found it
<K_K_N> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmjy8fc
<magellanic> an easy option will be to config your connection to not get dns dynamically from the isp, hard code it to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<K_K_N> ok and the not so easy option?
<magellanic> figure out why dns breaks after a reconnect
<K_K_N> ok so DNS is where I should look for a resolution?
<magellanic> yep
<K_K_N> ok thanks I will try and have a look at those logs and my settings, etc and see what I can figure out a solutions (with the help of internet off course... ;) hehe)
<magellanic> from the logs, it does look like nm puts dns settings in, and dnsmasq seems to say it acknowledges it
<magellanic> have a look at dnsmasq.conf for entry "log-queries", enable it, then watch what dnsmasq does on reconnect for new queries
<K_K_N> ok cool, where do I find dnsmasq.conf
<magellanic>  /etc/dnsmasq.conf I think
<magellanic> or /etc/dnsmasq.d/network-manager it seems
<K_K_N> ok not finding dnsmasq.conf anywhere on the machine and the above file network-manager has like 3 lines begining with # and one line that states bind-interfaces
<K_K_N> ok I will look at this again in a bit
<K_K_N> will be back
<magellanic> you can put it in that file, note: it will make logs noisy
<nsnzero> evening all
<inetpro> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> ohi everyone
<inetpro> ah, eventualy he found his way here again?
<Kilos> sorry guys
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<nsnzero> Kilos: you got lost ?
<Kilos> i slept all avy nsnzero 
<nsnzero> wish i could do that Kilos 
<Kilos> when you living on meds these things happen
<inetpro> looks like superfly also sleeping late today
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nsnzero you welcome to the meds
<Kilos> make you feel yucky
<nsnzero> 1 medicine i take Kilos  -> brandy 
<inetpro> andrewlsd: slack broke my quasselclient today
<inetpro> found my client core dumping since this afternoon
 * nsnzero googles what slack is
<inetpro> core dumping every time I go to the slack channels on quassel
<inetpro> nsnzero: see http://zatech.co.za
<inetpro> many old irc hands can be found there on the ZA Tech team on slack... plus others who have probably never been on IRC
<inetpro> quite sad really
<nsnzero> its a chat protocol 
<inetpro> slack is yet another closed-source, proprietary, walled-garden where you hand over all of your private communications to a private third-party in another country
<inetpro> but it works and has quite a few nice functionalities
<nsnzero> irc protocol needs an update - especially the message sent / received part 
<inetpro> chesedo-: I created a ubuntu-za channel there at ZATech today just to point back here, hopefully some will find us from there
<nsnzero> now how do i set it up in weechat ?
<inetpro> nsnzero: see my PM on slack
<nsnzero> good evening Langjan 
<Langjan> hi nsnzero 
<Langjan> keeping well?
<inetpro> nsnzero: see https://zatech.slack.com/account/gateways, you basically end up connecting to yet another IRC network
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<inetpro> good evening Langjan
<nsnzero> yes i am Langjan thanks for asking - hope you are well too
<Langjan> Hello inetpro 
<Langjan> I'm just checking in to show a young lady our great chat room
<inetpro> hmm... why not invite her in here oom Langjan?
<Langjan> In Pietermaritzburg
<nsnzero> awesome stuff Langjan 
<inetpro> new users are always welcome
<Langjan> shes not on linux
<inetpro> she will learn it quickly
 * nsnzero goes to look for a terminal jabber client
<Langjan> depends, she uses Jaws and Zoomtext 
<Langjan> on win 7
<Langjan> Hi Maaz 
<Langjan> Maaz, coffee
<Maaz> Langjan: coffee is liquid code
<inetpro> Langjan: interesting
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Langjan> thks
<inetpro> now say "Maaz: coffee please" without the quotes
<Langjan> Maaz,: coffee please 
<Maaz> Langjan: Righto
<Langjan> inetpro, you obviously twigged Im showing her around chat room in my inept way 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Langjan!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<inetpro> Maaz: what can you do?
<Maaz> inetpro: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> naand oom Langjan 
<Kilos> skuus man ek eet ook jy weet
 * nsnzero is not surprised that emacs has a jabber plugin
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Langjan> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you ok Langjan ?
<Langjan> Fine thks in Pmburg
<Langjan> long road today
<Langjan> and you?
<nsnzero> anyone tried out profanity barnowl or finch ?
<Kilos> im ok as well ty. i was in pmb for years
<Langjan> inetpro, thanks for the info
<Langjan> yes so you said, were in Pelham Kilos 
<Kilos> wave to pmb for me
<Langjan> will do
<Kilos> and convert some win peeps
<Langjan> trying, she uses some stuff on win, will hav to google around to see if linux has equivalents 
<inetpro> Langjan: with decent modern hardware KDE is actually quite usable for visually impaired users these days
<Langjan> Ok guys thks for the chat, will love and leave you for now 
<inetpro> am not so sure about normal Ubuntu
<nsnzero> take care Langjan and friend 
<Kilos> be good oom
<Langjan> thks inetpro will have a look
<inetpro> just need to look at the Accessibility Options
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> oh and Desktop effects 
<Langjan> thks Kilos and inetpro 
<Kilos> you will skrik him away mentioning kde
<inetpro> haha, it's his hardware man
<Langjan> no man
<Kilos> it doesnt break often enough for him
<Langjan> its not that bad, just tease you
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> Kilos: what's the score?
<Kilos> i have no tv or radio inetpro 
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> you have the interwebs oom Kilos
<Kilos> lol ya feels strange to have no idea what is happening in the sports world
<Kilos> inetrwebs on edge
<inetpro> sjoe, now that is bad
<Kilos> havent got cellc and vodacom moving yet
<inetpro> no wonder you are so quiet
<Kilos> yip 
<Kilos> often drops compleately as well
<Kilos> and we have 2 pcs running from one router so edge takes its toll on patience
<inetpro> hmm... not good 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its ok when you sleeping
<nsnzero> slack seem good but i cant find a good client for it 
<nsnzero> good night all
<paddatrapper> Maaz: tell nsnzero weechat has a python slack plugin - wee-slack
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Got it, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
<inetpro> paddatrapper: sounds interesting, how does it work?
<paddatrapper> inetpro: its a python script that runs in weechat. They act like normal channel buffers 
<paddatrapper> inetpro: https://github.com/wee-slack/wee-slack
<inetpro> looks like fun
 * inetpro should actually try weechat again at some point
<pavlushka> Night ZA people :)
<superfly> inetpro: had to go out shopping
<inetpro> superfly: you are forgiven 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi fly
 * Kilos goes to bed now
<superfly> good night Kilos
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight
<paddatrapper> night Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> good night k...
<inetpro> goeie nagrus almal
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-12
<superfly> chesedo: I think you mailed the wrong list about the mini meetings
<superfly> I don't think ubuntu-africa is a bad choice, but I know it's not the intended audience ;-)
<chesedo> lol thanks superfly
<inetpro> uh-oh
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> connection bad here today again
<inetpro> fix it
<Kilos> ill fone them tomorrow but need to use sim in modem
<jerit> goeie middag manne
<jerit> guess who's installing a Teamspeak server on his new ubuntu server
<Kilos> hi jerit 
<jerit> hey Kilos
<jerit> any ideas? can't tar this file "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" https://i.itsosticky.com/hwo2ma.png
<MaNI>  -z, --gzip, --gunzip, --ungzip              Filter the archive through gzip(1).
<MaNI> that file is a .tar, not a .tar.gz ...
<jerit> ah tar -xf <file> worked
<jerit> I'm confused again -> https://i.itsosticky.com/1xwmpe8.png
<jerit> not exactly sure what I'm looking at here
<chesedo> inetpro superfly Kilos: can any of you respond to my wrong thread on the africa list to indicate that is such... i did not receive a copy of it so can not respond on it (unless if i start a new one)
 * chesedo wonders how it keeps track of a thread any way... maybe i can just 'hack' the title...
<inetpro> chesedo: just copy and paste in a new message to ubuntu-za-request@lists.ubuntu.com
<inetpro> or did I miss something?
<chesedo> inetpro: nop, according to this (https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa/maillist.html) that worked thanks...
<chesedo> inetpro: you may have missed that i email the africa list instead of the za list about the mini meeting...
<jerit> guys symlink is okay? https://i.itsosticky.com/1cgtese.png
 * inetpro missed this, "i did not receive a copy..." sorry chesedo
<chesedo> jerit: i have no idea...
<chesedo> wait a minute...
<chesedo> jerit: that seems like a recursion
<jerit> yeah turns out directory structures haven't worked out like the guide I'm using for this assumes they should
<jerit> that or I did something wrong
<jerit> This is weird... the startup script is there but it says not found? https://i.itsosticky.com/p5405s.png
<Kilos> i will but its good there as well chesedo 
<chesedo> already done Kilos
<chesedo> and superfly ^^
<Kilos> but its good there too maybe some of them will come see what its about
<chesedo> Kilos: let's hope that i did not scare them away then :D
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> for the python lovers -> https://t.co/44klGmO6qQ
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6124173907
<jerit> anybody wanna join my new teamspeak server btw? maybe we can all talk there n stuff?
<inetpro> welcome back kulelu88
<kulelu88> welcome back? inetpro 
<inetpro> 03/12 18:29:28 --> kulelu88 (~kulelu88@unaffiliated/kulelu88) has joined #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> it's only like half an hour ago and nobody has said anything yet
<kulelu88> almal slaap
<inetpro> duidelik
<inetpro> even Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: seen theblazehen
<Maaz> inetpro: theblazehen was last seen 3 days, 4 hours, 25 minutes and 20 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-03-09 12:42:28 GMT], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-03-10 17:39:36 GMT
<inetpro> anyone else played with nested virtualisation yet?
<inetpro> https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2016/12/13/supernested-on-the-qemu-advent-calendar/
 * inetpro wonders why a machine would come to a crashing halt with nested KVM
<inetpro> surely you should not be able to use resources outside the boundaries of the first VM?
<kulelu88> CPU is normally shared in virtualization
<nsnzero> evening all
<Maaz> nsnzero: By the way, paddatrapper on freenode told me "tell nsnzero weechat has a python slack plugin - wee-slack" 21 hours, 43 minutes and 47 seconds ago
<inetpro> nsnzero: try it and please tell us about it
<inetpro> oh and hi as well
<nsnzero> hi inetpro  will do
<inetpro> ah and welcome back to pavlushka also
<inetpro> oh dear
<inetpro> Maaz: talk to me
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<inetpro> ai!
<pavlushka> inetpro: thank you :)
<pavlushka> Maaz: you stupid, talk to inetpro 
<Maaz> pavlushka: What?
<inetpro> gosh, you guys are boring today
<inetpro> magellanic: oh are you?
<inetpro> s/oh/how/
<magellanic> hi, good can't complain you?
<inetpro> all good as well thanks :-)
<magellanic> catching up on the trove of vids from google's cloud conference.. (https://www.youtube.com/user/googlecloudplatform/videos)
<inetpro> sounds interesting, sadly with limited data not something I can join in to tell what happened
<magellanic> there are a bunch of interesting ones, but yeah one wants uncapped for youtube
<inetpro> hi zaki
 * inetpro feels like the greeter bot in the absense of Kilos
<Kilos> hahahaha
<inetpro> oops, he's actually here?
<Kilos> i heard the alert
<Kilos> mostly i miss thenm
<Kilos> them
<inetpro> Kilos: stop playing games and concentrate for a change
<Kilos> i just eaten man , and also been trying to fix ians car
<Kilos> lost spark and its a new coils and distributor
<Kilos> modern electronics suck
<inetpro> oh golly
<Kilos> told him to buy a distributor with points in then i can look
<Kilos> cant see inside sealed chips
<inetpro> Kilos: tell me about it, keeping a car in good running condition is a constant battle
<Kilos> expensive battle
<inetpro> that as well yes
<Kilos> this golf has exploded 2 of the modern black coils
<Kilos> and on third distributor in 2 years
<Kilos> jinx car
<inetpro> trade it in for a new one
<Kilos> was in an accident before he bought it and they did a good hideaway job, but wiring harness damaged inside so weird things happen
<Kilos> he still growing his business so no spare cash for another car
<Kilos> tough in africa
<kulelu88> what business?
<inetpro> wish we had more affordable alternatives for transport in this country
<MaNI> so say we all
<inetpro> sadly the only solution around it is to increase the monthly budget to keep the wheels spinning
<kulelu88> in this 1 particular case, you can really blame the apartheid government for urban planning. People are spread out too far, making public transport difficult
<inetpro> wish it was that simple
<MaNI> Sounds like a massive oversimplification to me. We have plenty of very dense areas.
<kulelu88> Ask Kilos about the difficulty of getting from where he is to Kalafong hospital
<kulelu88> the dense areas have been addressed by the gautrain
<MaNI> The construction of an over expensive super fast gautrain that only goes between one or two locations instead of multiple slower monorail lines - similar to e.g. what Malaysia has, is but one of our many blunders
<MaNI> IIRC they company that did Malaysia's one even wanted to build one for us, but at the time submarines were more important to us.
<kulelu88> you can go from hatfield to sandton and the radius around sandton using only the train/bus-service
<nsnzero> inetpro: i have tried 3 methods to connect - i gave up 
<nsnzero> evening guys
 * inetpro agrees with MaNI even if the gautrain is one very tiny part of the solution
<kulelu88> MaNI: not to discount the ineptitude currently present, but making people live far from each other just to keep races away from each other was not sound judgement either
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> scanners
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> biometrics
<inetpro> Kilos: what are you saying?
<MaNI> The apartheid government was wrong in many ways for sure, none of which excuse the complete lack of infrastructure building ever since. 
<Kilos> about what inetpro ?
<inetpro> sanners and biometrics
<inetpro> scanners as well
<kulelu88> my concern regarding infrastructure is the dams
<inetpro> sjow, how do we get from transort to dams?
<inetpro> transport*
<Kilos> oh about what ians business is
<Kilos> kulelu88 asked what business
<inetpro> ah
<MaNI> Well our water infrastructure is also a huge failiure I won't argue with that.
<kulelu88> some of them are really old inetpro . dams weren't built to last ad-infinitum 
<kulelu88> at least we don't have Iraqs problem with their dam, or so we know
<Kilos> scanners finger hand and eye print readers etc and time and attendance stuff
<MaNI> Well age is only part of the problem, the larger problem is that we have done almost nothing to extend our capacity
<kulelu88> I believe they are building a few dams, but not as many as the past
<MaNI> population of western cape has what, doubled? tripled? yet we have the exact same dams (more or less) that we did 20 years ago - and then we act surprised when the dams are half empty
<inetpro> our biggest challenge is to stop blaming everybody and start working together to find solutions for future generations
<MaNI> and strangely nobody is talking about this, instead we are talking about how people should try save 5% on their usage by showering less, it's a bit of a worry :)
<Kilos> we have a large sea all around us they can desalienate the water and score salt as well
<MaNI> well this is my problem, instead of sitting down and being like "wow we better build more dams" or "wow we need desalanation plants" - instead we have this "consumers are evil and are using too much water" finger pointing agenda going on
<Kilos> inetpro +1
<MaNI> Our nuclear build program was meant to solve (the one we had 20 years ago - not the one we are proposing now) was meant to solve both water and energy in one, but at some point we decided to just throw pebble bed away and not try think of any new solutions
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pass the buck is the easiest solution 
<kulelu88> MaNI: people must be blaming the ANC even though the DA runs that province XD
<MaNI> kulelu88, yes actually, they do
<Kilos> and then you can form commities to pass it further
<MaNI> both parties (and their voters) are equally bad in that respect
<MaNI> not a big fan of politicians in general
<Kilos> politicians are all born liars and thieves
<kulelu88> I can't see how any new party can win the general elections without maintaining the status-quo. we have loads of people depending on social grants, which puts pressure on the tax-payers
<MaNI> to an extent they are yeah, though the quote "people get the leaders they deserve" often comes to my mind
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> the minute you mess around with grants, that will turn the country upside down
<MaNI> if people stopped voting for liars then maybe we would find some politicians who aren't liars :)
<kulelu88> but aren't politicians and liars mutually exclusive? 
<kulelu88> sorry, mutually inclusive
<nsnzero> people need to start thinking long term unfortunately most strategies only last until the next term of office 
<kulelu88> got my statistic terms wrong :(
<MaNI> anyway yeah - back to transport topic - our big metros could definitely use some kind of mono rail or tram lines or something - it really makes me sad how much easier it is to get around in countries that do have these things
<nsnzero> when we went to sweden the public transport runs 24 hours - luxury buses 
<inetpro> transportation as a service rather than as a product, that's the thinking that we need
<MaNI> Not a huge fan of bus as the primary means of transport, I must say. I mean bus systems do work (sort of - though they are prone to delays and usually very complex)
<MaNI> but I've found cities with light rail of some kind (tram; mono rail) to be the best by far
<inetpro> as a young boy I used to dream of a network of overhead ziplines as a solution to keep people off the streets
<inetpro> if only it was easy to build such a thing
<MaNI> The fancier bus systems are still quite nice I guess - Curitiba in Brazil had a pretty well run bus system, where some of the busses were double length express busses and stuff - Cape Town MyCity is meant to be modeled off that somewhat, though I start to doubt I'll ever see the day where MyCity extends out to this side of cape town (Somerset West)
<kulelu88> the city is very much the priority though. 
<kulelu88> or as they call them now "the huge metros"
<MaNI> well Somerset West is a big part of "the city" now - they've extended service to some much smaller less populated west coast areas, so it's all a bit silly
<nsnzero> i dont think i will ever see that system in durban as most large business have relocated elsewhere
<MaNI> they are now about 8 years behind schedule on MyCity roll out though or something
<MaNI> I suspect they have pretty much stopped expanding it in order to avoid further taxi strikes, but I don't know, I should check up to see if there is any new progress
<inetpro> why can't we do transport like TCP/IP?
<inetpro> put a human in a packet and put it on the network from soutrce to destination
<inetpro> source*
<MaNI> Musk is working on the product you describe, or at least the closest thing I guess
<MaNI> hehe
<nsnzero> guys if someone can tell me if there any benefits in using tmux - especially if you dont use the remote features of it 
<inetpro> nsnzero: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tmux
<inetpro> "access multiple separate terminal sessions inside a single terminal window or remote terminal session"
<inetpro> doesn't have to be remote
<nsnzero> thanks inetpro - its also gives a nice status bar - which is why i am using it 
 * inetpro is still pretty much stuck in GNU screen mode
<MaNI> yeah - I've never felt the need to advance beyond screen personally
<nsnzero> tmux and screen do the same thing though 
<inetpro> almost
<inetpro> how's Cape Town this evening?
<inetpro> looks like it was quite windy this morning
<paddatrapper> inetpro: Windy and burning
<paddatrapper> wind isn't as bad as earlier though
<inetpro> guess you guys should be used to windy but the burning can't be fun
<paddatrapper> yeah, houtbaai has had two fires in one day today...
<MaNI> fire season has been pretty long the last few years
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<paddatrapper> That it has... 
<inetpro> ok, that's it for me
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. thats you as well inetpro 
<nsnzero> night Kilos 
<superfly> Hello! 
<superfly> Are we going to bed already? 
<superfly> paddatrapper: I saw the videos of the Argus. Were any of you hoping to cycle? 
<paddatrapper> superfly: thankfully not 
<kulelu88> psssh, cycling is for healthy people
<superfly> kulelu88: paddatrapper is weird, he likes being outside
<kulelu88> daai man hou van die sonskyn
<paddatrapper> Hehe. Outside is fun
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-05
<Cryterion> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Cryterion!
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-06
<inetpro> .
<chesedo> I'm having a weird issue that some network guys might be able to figure
<chesedo> I have been trying to solve a problem relating to connection to my public IP which seems to just get blocked...
<chesedo> and have a server that i rent in DE which i am trying to use to debug this...
<chesedo> but i lost my connection to the DE server which have happened before and logged into the web interface to see if it is stil up
<chesedo> From the web interface in is up and i can start a virtual console from there...
<chesedo> now in the virtual console i can ping 8.8.8.8 and what not except for for public ip
<chesedo> and the same from my lappy which is on the other side of the public ip (expect for being able to react the DE server)
<chesedo> So i ran a traceroute (using mtr) on both...
<chesedo> From my public ip (which is 41.168.11.36) the in uses 41.168.11.1 and then 41.160.0.245 which then looses the connection some 15 hops later...
<chesedo> but from the DE server it reaches 41.160.0.244 (not 245) after about 15 hops with the next hop being undetermined...
<chesedo> so it seem that some arp (or other) issue exists on the 41.160.0.0/24 network?
<chesedo> oh that should be routing issue, but then i now also spotted that there are a few addresses in the route that differ but are in the same subset (assuming /32)
<Cryterion_> chesedo, are you trying to access a local machine from outside the public ip?
<Cryterion> .
<chesedo> Cryterion: the public ip has port forwards to a local machine yes - which is the original issue i'm trying to sort - but then the complete connection to the public ip (pings) went down as described above
<chesedo> or the shh connection from me (behind the public ip) to the DE server so that i can fix the original issue
<Cryterion> DE server is the one at 41.168.11.36?
<chesedo> no that's my public ip
<chesedo> DE is 185.172.59.164
<Cryterion> ping and ssh went through fine, although I can't login as don't have user acc
<chesedo> that the thing, using a third ip I can get to both
<chesedo> but they cannot get to each other
<Cryterion> I'm reading this as, you can't connect from behind the 41 ip?
<chesedo> well i can get to the DE server via a web interface of the provider
<Cryterion> but not ssh
<chesedo> yes, and using the web interface i cannot get to 41 either
<chesedo> not even pings
<chesedo> that is a virtual terminal in the web ui
<Cryterion> does the server have any ip banning configured, I know mines setup to ban 24hrs on ssh fail
<chesedo> no, but the providers might
<chesedo> i did an nmap scan from the DE to the 41 just before it went down
<chesedo> well, it went down during...
<Cryterion> can you get into terminal via the web based ui
<chesedo> yes
<chesedo> it is just slow
<Cryterion> chk if you have iptables running
<Cryterion> you'll need to be root
<chesedo> waiting for the ui...
<Cryterion> sudo iptables - that will let us know if it's installed
<chesedo> yip v1.6.0
<Cryterion> sudo service iptables stop
<Cryterion> that'll stop the ip banning, try ssh afterwards
<Cryterion> I hope, just trying things out to help
<chesedo> hmm, 'failed to stop.... unit iptables.servie not loaded'
<Cryterion> hmm
<chesedo> nat table is empty
<chesedo> now checking filters...
<Cryterion> ok so if that's not running, gonna check a few things, brb
<chesedo> filter table is empty too
<Cryterion> other one is FailToBan
<chesedo> hmm, the DE server is only a mail server with nginx for webmail
<Cryterion> check in /etc/ if you have a fail2ban dir
<chesedo> ...modoboa to be specific
<Cryterion> I used iRedMail, so mines different
<Cryterion> but looking it up
<chesedo> nope, no fail2ban dir
<Cryterion> I'm trying to find out which one your mail system is using modoboa looks like a python based mail server
<chesedo> yes it is py based
<Cryterion> chesedo, join #modoboa
<chesedo> ty Cryterion did so...
<Cryterion> I'm transfering our chat there, that seems to right channel for it, if we can't come right together, someone else there could help
<chesedo> yip...
<chesedo> although i think this might have happened in the past - i just took it as the server being down - so am thinking that it might also be a service provider located...
<chesedo> might have to email my isp tomorrow
<chesedo> btw, ty Cryterion for the help so far
<Cryterion> np
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-07
<kbmonkey> 'ello folks o/
<chesedo> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hi chesedo, how is it going? 
<chesedo> good good, it is a slow day so far ty. and self?
 * chesedo will only now start the days studies
<kbmonkey> been very busy with work and not busy enough with irc :)
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-11
<Cryterion> .
#ubuntu-za 2019-03-07
<Kilos> morning guys
<Kilos> our poor poor channel is schrinking
<Kilos> shrinking
<Kilos> gett smaller dammit
<Kilos> the pro no longer resides here either
